# Bring Back the Lunch Thread !!!!



## Guest

I have been more diligent about bringing lunch since I usually have small windows of opportunity to eat rather than a casual 1-hr period.

Today, I had two sammiches on an onion kaiser bun - one roast beef and the other chicken breast topped with a slice of pepper jack cheese. Completely awesome and now I am ready to get back to it!!!!

:fencing:

JR


----------



## jfusilloPE

I had some mexican rice/steak/cheese stuff that the gf made on Valentine's Day...

...just as delicious today as it was on Sunday!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Today's menu consists of leftover meatloaf, carrot sticks, yogurt and diet cherry dr. pepper.


----------



## Dexman PE

We are fortunate to have a Deli in our building that can get us in and out in only 15 minutes (as long as you can avoid the peak time of 12-12:30). I like the variety and the prices are actually quite reasonable. I just bring a juice from home (usually pickup a case at Costco on the weekends), and I can have any number of sammiches and end up paying a total of only ~$5 per day.

Had a french dip with Au jus yesterday, not sure what I want today. Maybe an egg salad with avacado, bacon, and on sourdough...


----------



## roadwreck

I had leftover spaghetti, veggies and a cookie fruit &amp; cake (fig newton).


----------



## kevo_55

I was going to have lunch provided for a CEU event at my office today, but it was cancelled.

So, it was a $5 foot long for me!


----------



## snickerd3

steak mushroom cheddar flatbread melt microwave thing, keylime yogurt, and a caprisun juice pouch


----------



## mr_man

Don't you people have better things to do than to talk about what you had for lunch?

I don't see that calculation booklet getting done all by itself!


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, banana, Quaker Oat bar, apple.

For tomorrow, read what I put above. For every work day thereafter... read what I put above.


----------



## jfusilloPE

I'm already thinking about what wonderful leftovers I'll be having for lunch tomorrow...

P.S. - screw the calculation booklet...lunch is much more interesting


----------



## Supe

Vending machine hamburger, followed by a vending machine ribwich. The roach coach has been exceptionally bad lately. They want $5 for a 99 cent sized hamburger and a handful of chips.

I am addicted to ribwiches.


----------



## kevo_55

Bring back the ribwich!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Bojangle's sausage biscuit and diet Code Red.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

mr_man said:


> Don't you people have better things to do than to talk about what you had for lunch?
> I don't see that calculation booklet getting done all by itself!


Why don't you go and sit on that wood member of yours.


----------



## FLBuff PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Today's menu consists of leftover meatloaf, carrot sticks, yogurt and diet cherry dr. pepper.


Damnit...forgot the ketchup.


----------



## NCcarguy

Lance Toastchee crackers and a granola bar.......as usual! I really need to start eating better!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

NCcarguy said:


> *Lance Goatse* crackers and a granola bar.......as usual! I really need to start eating better!


Yikes!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

NCcarguy said:


> Lance Toastchee crackers


Nip-chee is a far superior cracker!

Golden-chee is better yet!


----------



## Dexman PE

Top 2 crackers: Ritz, Saltine. Anything else is just a poor attempt to improve perfection.


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> Top 2 crackers: Ritz, Saltine. Anything else is just a poor attempt to improve perfection.


:true: lusone:


----------



## bigray76

Today... bottle of water and a salad with chicken and fat free french dressing...

Tomorrow... same as above, but maybe fat free caesar...

Thursday - goin' out - got a sponsor for lunch...


----------



## klk

Bean, cheese and rice burrito for me.


----------



## snickerd3

bigray76 said:


> Today... bottle of water and a salad with chicken and fat free french dressing...
> Tomorrow... same as above, but maybe fat free caesar...
> 
> Thursday - goin' out - got a sponsor for lunch...


fat free salad dressings...ick uke:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I can't taste the difference for the most part. The stuff I don't like is fat free sour cream.

My lunch was a chicken sandwich and a banana.


----------



## MechGuy

OK, taking a topic from another post in the mechanical forum, I now think mr_man is in the "A" category as opposed to the "D" category.

I had to go to the monthly SAME meeting for lunch today. Was a bit disappointed in the new venue's food choices... but it was fried chicken, roasted veggies and taters. I didn't eat much of it...


----------



## Road Guy

Taco bell

:bananalama:


----------



## cement

Souper!Salad! to go.

really, that place is only worth it if you sit down and tie on the feedbag


----------



## bigray76

VTEnviro said:


> I can't taste the difference for the most part. The stuff I don't like is fat free sour cream.
> My lunch was a chicken sandwich and a banana.


I can't taste the difference either... especially when I think about eating a Big Mac and fries while eating my salad...

We actually swore off sour cream... instead we now use a greek yogurt (low fat) or a low fat yogurt and drain all the nasty liquid out (then we mix in some chipotle and make one hell of a spread).


----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J, banana, Quaker Oat bar, apple.
> For tomorrow, read what I put above. For every work day thereafter... read what I put above.


Repeat.


----------



## Melanie11

Today I also have PBJ but I also have Greek Yogurt and an Orange.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB&amp;J, banana, Quaker Oat bar, apple.
> For tomorrow, read what I put above. For every work day thereafter... read what I put above.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat.
Click to expand...

I'm allergic to 50% of your lunch.


----------



## kevo_55

I picked myself up a huge bottle of Frank's Red Hot.

I LOVE that sauce!!


----------



## roadwreck

today I have stir fry shrimp, a yogurt, orange, apple, banana and grapes. Technically the yogurt, apple and banana are afternoon snacks.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I'll be having a ham, salami, and cheese sammich, washed down with a couple of cans of the ever popular Diet Code Red.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Today feels like a Mediterranean day. I think I'll have a Shish Tawook sandwich for lunch.


----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'll be having a ham, salami, and cheese sammich, washed down with a couple of cans of the ever popular Diet Code Red.


What is diet coke red?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

roadwreck said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be having a ham, salami, and cheese sammich, washed down with a couple of cans of the ever popular Diet Code Red.
> 
> 
> 
> What is diet coke red?
Click to expand...

CODE Red. It's that Red Mountain Dew stuff.


----------



## roadwreck

wilheldp_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be having a ham, salami, and cheese sammich, washed down with a couple of cans of the ever popular Diet Code Red.
> 
> 
> 
> What is diet coke red?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CODE Red. It's that Red Mountain Dew stuff.
Click to expand...

ah, never had that before either.


----------



## snickerd3

it will probably be mc donalds for lunch today. I could really go for some chilli, but I don't want to drive.


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> I picked myself up a huge bottle of Frank's Red Hot.
> I LOVE that sauce!!


I had a full, unopened bottle of Texas Pete's on my desk the other morning. Somebody decided they wanted it more than me.


----------



## roadwreck

Supe said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked myself up a huge bottle of Frank's Red Hot.
> I LOVE that sauce!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a full, unopened bottle of Texas Pete's on my desk the other morning. Somebody decided they wanted it more than me.
Click to expand...

This is my favorite hot sauce, had some today with my stir fry. Yum


----------



## Dexman PE

^^^ very tasty stuff. Been a while since I've had it, though.


----------



## csb

It's Ash Wednesday, so I'll be thinking of the sacrifices of Christ while I don't eat lunch.

:angel:


----------



## Dexman PE

csb said:


> It's Ash Wednesday, so I'll be thinking of the sacrifices of Christ while I don't eat lunch.
> :angel:


:appl:

I'm not a religious person, but I admire the convictions of those who are.


----------



## kevo_55

roadwreck said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked myself up a huge bottle of Frank's Red Hot.
> I LOVE that sauce!!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a full, unopened bottle of Texas Pete's on my desk the other morning. Somebody decided they wanted it more than me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is my favorite hot sauce, had some today with my stir fry. Yum
Click to expand...

At my work we simply just call it "the rooster."

I have no idea how it is pronounced, but I must agree that it is some tasty stuff!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Having left over roasted duck with chinese rice. I'm hungry too since I normally eat around 11:45.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Had a change of plans. A lighting rep offered to take us out to lunch, so I had bangers and mash at the local brew-pub. I guess tomorrow will be Mediterranean.


----------



## Master slacker

Well, the boss brought us some King Cake. So my lunch line up has changed today. It is now PB&amp;J, banana, Quaker Oat bar, apple, *King Cake*.


----------



## TXCoogPE

[No message]


----------



## roadwreck

TXCourgarPE said:


> Quick recipe hint: Take that sauce, add a little honey, marinate some chicken wings in the mix, then bake. When I made this recipe for a office chicken wing cook-off, it took first place. Even if it did cause a couple of the judges to cry.


What's a good ratio of hot sauce to honey? 1:1? 4:1? 30:1?


----------



## TXCoogPE

roadwreck said:


> TXCourgarPE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick recipe hint: Take that sauce, add a little honey, marinate some chicken wings in the mix, then bake. When I made this recipe for a office chicken wing cook-off, it took first place. Even if it did cause a couple of the judges to cry.
> 
> 
> 
> What's a good ratio of hot sauce to honey? 1:1? 4:1? 30:1?
Click to expand...

I really haven't measured what I use. I just add honey in small increments until I like the flavor. I'm probably on the 10:1 side of the mixture, but one of the guys I was seeing liked it closer to the 2:1. That mix tasted like candy to me!


----------



## Dexman PE

Leave it to an engineer to request a recipie using ratios. TX already said "a little", which would imply something like "season to taste."

Edit: oops, beat me to the punch


----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB&amp;J, banana, Quaker Oat bar, apple.
> For tomorrow, read what I put above. For every work day thereafter... read what I put above.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat.
Click to expand...

Repeat


----------



## Fluvial

I'm thinking of splurging and getting Chinese for lunch today. Hmmm.


----------



## Dark Knight

Chicken salad for me, unless someone wants to go to Firehouse Subs with me.


----------



## Fluvial

^^ Man that sounds good. Maybe they'd give us some b-day cupcakes too !!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Fluvial said:


> I'm thinking of splurging and getting Chinese for lunch today. Hmmm.


It's pay day, so I'm about to go treat myself to the Chinese buffet.


----------



## Dexman PE

VTEnviro said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of splurging and getting Chinese for lunch today. Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pay day, so I'm about to go treat myself to the Chinese buffet.
Click to expand...

The $1 per scoop place?


----------



## Ble_PE

Had pizza buffet today. Now I remember why I don't frequent buffets too often. Ate way too much.


----------



## Fluvial

I ended up not going. Today was SWE lunch day also but I forgot. I had some leftover pot roast, risotto and carrots. 'Twas pretty good.


----------



## csb

Dexman PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of splurging and getting Chinese for lunch today. Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pay day, so I'm about to go treat myself to the Chinese buffet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The $1 per scoop place?
Click to expand...

We had one of those in college and it was so good. Scoops...mmm...something that if I tried to eat it now would make me sick.


----------



## Dexman PE

csb said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of splurging and getting Chinese for lunch today. Hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pay day, so I'm about to go treat myself to the Chinese buffet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The $1 per scoop place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had one of those in college and it was so good. Scoops...mmm...something that if I tried to eat it now would make me sick.
Click to expand...

Yep, just like Taco Bell for me. The best part of the $1 scoop place was that their fried rice was awesome. Eat 2 scoops of that and some egg-drop soup when hungover, and you'll feel like superman before you're done. Haven't tried it since college (haven't been that drunk since college either), so I don't know if I can stand it anymore.

Edit: Post #1500!!


----------



## Supe

Turkey club and potato wedges. Got treated to lunch by one of our consumables reps. And got some new welding equipment to play with too!


----------



## klk

burrito plus a packet of easy mac - it doesn't taste as good as normal mac and cheese, but it sure is easy to make at work (and bland, which is a requirement of all foods I eat right now)

I'll probably make a dent in my stash of girl scout cookies for an afternoon snack. Yum!


----------



## Sschell

Had a "hick dog" from backwoods BBQ... It was the biggest hot dog I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## MechGuy

Buffalo Chicken at Subway for me today... thats not a bad sammich if you ask me. Baked Doritos suck though.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Stopped at home for lunch on my way back to the office from Aspen. Lean Cuisine lasagna, tortilla chips, cookie and a diet cherry Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB&amp;J, banana, Quaker Oat bar, apple.
> For tomorrow, read what I put above. For every work day thereafter... read what I put above.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeat
Click to expand...

Repeat


----------



## Ble_PE

They are having a PE recognition lunch today in the office for E-week and this is the first year I get to go to it! Don't know what food they will have, but with all the cost cutting that's going on, we could be having the same thing as Slacker.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

sschell_PE said:


> It was the biggest hot dog I have ever seen in my life.


PE-Ness was there?


----------



## Supe

While I am tempted to try the patty melt, today might be a chili-cheeseburger kind of afternoon.


----------



## kevo_55

sschell_PE said:


> ... It was the biggest hot dog I have ever seen in my life.


That's what she said!!


----------



## MechGuy

I brought in donuts to the office today... I'm getting evil looks from the women who are on diets. This isn't helping my diet much either but oh well!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

MechGuy said:


> I brought in donuts to the office today... I'm getting evil looks from the women who are on diets. This isn't helping my diet much either but oh well!


Isn't it funny how they get pissed off at you for bringing donuts, yet they proceed to eat half a dozen each? Donuts are not a terrible breakfast if you only eat 1 or 2, and reduce the size of your lunch accordingly. But I know that I'm entirely capable of demolishing a dozen Krispy Kreme's by myself.


----------



## Dexman PE

A dozen donuts are a good warm-up before breakfast...


----------



## roadwreck

Krispy Kreme nutritional info

http://www.krispykreme.com/doughnuts.pdf

if you polish off half a dozen you are in serious trouble.


----------



## Fluvial

wilheldp_PE said:


> Isn't it funny how they get pissed off at you for bringing donuts, yet they proceed to eat half a dozen each? Donuts are not a terrible breakfast if you only eat 1 or 2, and reduce the size of your lunch accordingly.


Probably they're pissed because their weak wills cannot stand the temptation.

But, at 29% of daily fat requirement per each, I think donuts are a terrible choice for breakfast. Slightly better than nothing, I suppose.


----------



## MechGuy

I had one powdered donut...looks like I still hurt my diet! And I have an appt with the endocrinologist later today... good thing I had my bloodwork done YESTERDAY!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Grilled chicken sammich, yogurt and a diet cherry dr pepper


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Going to a chili cookoff this afternoon sponsored by the local Harley dealership. I'm mildly scared. It's a good thing I installed those seatbelts and shock absorbers on the commode recently...


----------



## Dexman PE

VTEnviro said:


> Going to a chili cookoff this afternoon sponsored by the local Harley dealership. I'm mildly scared. It's a good thing I installed those seatbelts and shock absorbers on the commode recently...


I would also suggest getting some of that quilted 4 ply TP. The thinner stuff just won't hande it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I don't feel so hot...


----------



## Ble_PE

VTEnviro said:


> I don't feel so hot...


I bet your butt does though!


----------



## Master slacker

VTEnviro said:


> Going to a chili cookoff this afternoon sponsored by the local Harley dealership. I'm mildly scared. It's a good thing I installed those seatbelts and shock absorbers on the commode recently...


Notes From An Inexperienced Chili Taster Named Frank:

"Recently I was honored to be selected, as an "Outstanding Famous Celebrity in Texas", to be a judge at a chilli cook-off, because no one else wanted to do it. Also the original person called in sick at the last moment, and I happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking directions to the beer wagon when the call came. I was assured by the other two judges (Native Texans) that the chilli wouldn't be all that spicy, and besides they told me I could have free beer during the tasting, so I accepted.

Here are the scorecards from the event:

Chili # 1: Mike's Maniac Mobster Chili

JUDGE ONE: A little too heavy on tomato. Amusing kick.

JUDGE TWO: Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild.

FRANK: Holy smokes, what the HELL is this stuff? You could remove dried paint from your driveway with it. Took two beers to put the flames out. Hope that's the worst one. These hicks are crazy.

Chili # 2: Arthur's Afterburner Chili

JUDGE ONE: Smoky (barbecue?) with a hint of pork. Slight Jalapeno tang.

JUDGE TWO: Exciting BBQ flavor, needs more peppers to be taken seriously.

FRANK: Shit! Keep this away from the children! I'm not sure what I'm supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted to give me the Heimlich maneuver. Shoved my way to the front of the beer line.

Chili # 3: Fred's Famous Burn Down the Barn Chili

JUDGE ONE: Excellent firehouse chili! Great kick. Needs more beans.

JUDGE TWO: A beanless chili, a bit salty, good use of red peppers.

FRANK: This has got to be a joke. Call the EPA, I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels like I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now and got out of my way so I could make it to the beer wagon. Barmaid pounded me on the back so hard to help get my breath that my backbone is now in the front part of my chest.

Chili # 4: Bubba's Black Magic

JUDGE ONE: Black bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing.

JUDGE TWO: Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or other mild foods, not much of a chili.

FRANK: I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to taste it. Sally, the barmaid, was standing behind me with fresh refills to save me the run.

Chili # 5: Linda's Legal Lip Remover

JUDGE ONE: Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding considerable kick. Very impressive.

JUDGE TWO: Chili using shredded beef; could use more tomato. Must admit the cayenne peppers make a strong statement.

FRANK: My ears are ringing, I can't focus my eyes and my legs have gone completely limp. I farted and four people behind me needed paramedics. The contestant seemed hurt when I told her that her chili had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue by pouring beer directly on it.

Chili # 6: Vera's Very Vegetarian Variety

JUDGE ONE: Thin yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of spice and peppers.

JUDGE TWO: The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, and garlic. Superb.

FRANK: My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous flames. No one seems inclined to stand behind me except Sally. Sort of irritates me that one of the other judges asked me to stop screaming.

Chili # 7: Susan's Screaming Sensation Chili

JUDGE ONE: A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers.

JUDGE TWO: Very Ho Hum, tastes as if the chef threw in canned chili peppers at the last moment. I should note that I am worried about Judge Number 3. He appears to be in a bit of distress.

FRANK: You could put a grenade in my mouth and pull the pin and I wouldn't feel it. I've lost the sight in one eye and the world sounds like it is made of rushing water. I can't feel my legs at all now. My clothes are covered with chili which slid unnoticed out of my mouth at some point. Thank God! At autopsy they'll know what killed me. Have decided to stop breathing, too painful, not getting any oxygen anyway.

Chili # 8: Helen's Mount Saint Chili

JUDGE ONE: A perfect ending, this is a nice blend chili, safe for all, not too bold but spicy enough to declare its existence.

JUDGE TWO: This final entry is a good, balanced chili, neither mild nor hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge Number 3 fell and pulled the chili pot on top of himself.

FRANK: ------- (Editor's note: Judge #3 was unable to report)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Ble_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel so hot...
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your butt does though!
Click to expand...

No, I'm an extreme heat lover. This didn't come close to spicy in my book. My butt feels more like one of those volcanoes in HI that just slowly oozes warm stuff continuously.

:tardbang:


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Master slacker said:


> I farted and four people behind me needed paramedics.


I've had days like that.


----------



## Ble_PE

VTEnviro said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel so hot...
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your butt does though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm an extreme heat lover. This didn't come close to spicy in my book. My butt feels more like one of those volcanoes in HI that just slowly oozes warm stuff continuously.
> 
> :tardbang:
Click to expand...

They make products to help with that. Stop leakage.


----------



## Supe

Well, the junk food as been expunged from my house, and the diet has commenced. Going to be a lot of lettuce and chicken in my future. I did make a breakfast burrito this morning (Egg Beaters, bits of grilled chicken, and some veggies), and have a buffalo chicken wrap for lunch (chicken, lettuce, some hot sauce, and some low fat ranch dressing).

The best part is that MIAF is on day shifts now, so I can go the gym every night.

The hardest part will be saying goodbye to Dr. Pepper and my morning Ribwich.


----------



## DVINNY

two slices of leftover Pizza for my mid-morning brunch, and leftover General Tso's for my mid-afternoon lunch.


----------



## Dexman PE

Supe said:


> The hardest part will be saying goodbye to Dr. Pepper and my morning Ribwich.


When I quit drinking soda back before xmas, I put on 5lbs in about a week. I was craving for a soda more than I ever thought I would. I had the "I can stop drinking soda anytime I want" thought process. It ended up being harder than I thought. That being said, it is possible to quit.


----------



## Supe

I've done it twice before, it's not too bad. I drink green tea/Crystal Light type drinks by the gallon. It's not even soda in general, only Dr. Pepper. The first two days of not eating the usual food is always the hardest for me. After that, my appetite starts to curb, and it's not so bad. I'm still looking to make a showing in the EB.com's Biggest Loser.


----------



## Flyer_PE

DVINNY said:


> two slices of leftover Pizza for my mid-morning brunch, and leftover General Tso's for my mid-afternoon lunch.


Holy carp! You're a hobbit!


----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB&amp;J, banana, Quaker Oat bar, apple.
> For tomorrow, read what I put above. For every work day thereafter... read what I put above.
> 
> 
> 
> Repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeat
Click to expand...

Yada


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Had my local deli meal, chicken salad sandwich, loaded potato salad, roll, and a pickle.


----------



## Supe

Uh oh. This sudden influx of diet-induced ruffage and hot-sauce-infused chicken is not going so well. I hope MIAF bought 4-ply.


----------



## roadwreck

Supe said:


> Uh oh. This sudden influx of diet-induced ruffage and hot-sauce-infused chicken is not going so well. I hope MIAF bought 4-ply.


I don't know what my excuse is, no dramatic deviation in diet for me but my insides are in full riot mode and the office lavatories are equipped with sand paper, not 4-ply.


----------



## Ble_PE

Leftover chicken parmesan today. Good stuff.


----------



## Master slacker

status quo


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

pastrami and American cheese on whole wheat, banana


----------



## FLBuff PE

Today, I am dining upon some baby carrots, cheese stick, some leftover stuffed shells, strawberry yogurt, and a diet Dr Pepper cherry.


----------



## Supe

Mexican chicken soup and a small turkey sandwich on wheat.


----------



## Dexman PE

Toasted reuben on rye, bag of Doritos, a can of mango juice.


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> Toasted reuben on rye, bag of Doritos, a can of mango juice.



I'm dying for a reuben. I was eyeballing the 'kraut at the store the other night!


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toasted reuben on rye, bag of Doritos, a can of mango juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dying for a reuben. I was eyeballing the 'kraut at the store the other night!
Click to expand...

st. patricks day is right around the corner...rubens for a week. I need to find some Green River soda.


----------



## Fluvial

Home made beef curry FTW !!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Eggplant parm wedge from the pizza place down the street.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Yuk.


----------



## Master slacker

Fluvial said:


> Home made beef curry FTW !!


PB&amp;J &gt; HMBC


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

PB&amp;J &lt;&lt; industrial wastewater


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home made beef curry FTW !!
> 
> 
> 
> PB&amp;J &gt; HMBC
Click to expand...

We let six year olds on this board?

j/k


----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fluvial said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home made beef curry FTW !!
> 
> 
> 
> PB&amp;J &gt; HMBC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We let six year olds on this board?
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

We let you on here, didn't we? j/k


----------



## Supe

Two microwave fat free hot dogs on wheat buns with BBQ and relish.


----------



## ElCid03

Supe said:


> Two microwave fat free hot dogs on wheat buns with BBQ and relish.


You are taking your diet seriously, good job dude!


----------



## Supe

ElCid03 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two microwave fat free hot dogs on wheat buns with BBQ and relish.
> 
> 
> 
> You are taking your diet seriously, good job dude!
Click to expand...

I made a barbecue wrap for today.

As for the diet, if I get down to the weight I STARTED the EB.com Biggest Loser at, I'll be happy :smileyballs:


----------



## snickerd3

leftover pizza today. anyone else prefer leftover pizza cold?


----------



## chaosiscash

cold pizza is way better than reheated


----------



## Supe

Had a small portion of whole wheat pasta at 10, then a chicken sandwich for lunch.


----------



## roadwreck

Company provided Pizza today!!!!!


----------



## MA_PE

roadwreck said:


> Krispy Kreme nutritional infohttp://www.krispykreme.com/doughnuts.pdf
> 
> if you polish off half a dozen you are in serious trouble.


Krispy Kreme didn't make it up here the northeast. They openend a buncvh of stores a few years ago and I don't htink anyof them survived. Dunkin' donuts is too deeply entrenched.



snickerd3 said:


> leftover pizza today. anyone else prefer leftover pizza cold?


Prefer? not really, but I usually eat a piece of cold pizza while I heat-up another slice or two.


----------



## Supe

Will you bastards please stop talking about pizza? You're killing me!

Although, I have decided that Saturdays are going to be my "cheat" day. I have every intention of going to the Chinese Buffet and taking in at least 30k calories worth of dumplings and sushi prior to rolling out the front door.


----------



## Fluvial

PB&amp;J, a banana and some tortilla chips. *sigh*


----------



## Ble_PE

Fluvial said:


> PB&amp;J, a banana and some tortilla chips. *sigh*


Did Master Slacker make your lunch for you?


----------



## MechGuy

two cheap tacos for me...passed on the rice and beans though! I *tried* to eat healthy... its hard with so much good mexican food around here!


----------



## Fluvial

Ble_PE said:


> Did Master Slacker make your lunch for you?


I didn't get a Quaker oat bar and an apple. :bawling:


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ I got some Little Debbie snack cakes instead of the Quaker Oat bar today. :woot:

Little Debbie FTMFPIIHBW!


----------



## Dexman PE

Subway for lunch. Got a buffalo-chicken sub. meh.


----------



## Dleg

I was a serious pig at lunch today: McDonald's Angus Deluxe Burger meal.

I'm regretting it.


----------



## Fluvial

Leftover venison spaghett. That was the last of it.


----------



## Supe

I had some leftover whole wheat pasta that was going to be the 10:00 snack, but a meeting had me stuck there until 11:30, so it doubled as lunch for the day.


----------



## kevo_55

Whoa, I haven't been here in a while!

Lean Cuisine pizza, a few clementines, and a banana. So yummy!


----------



## snickerd3

bigmac and fries. special sauce...yummy


----------



## roadwreck

boxed lunch from Honey Baked Ham (lunch meeting again). Two free lunches in consecutive days. w00t!


----------



## snickerd3

roadwreck said:


> boxed lunch from Honey Baked Ham (lunch meeting again). Two free lunches in consecutive days. w00t!


Pricey, but good stuff! I like their pickle slices (thicker more cucumber consistency)...unless they have changed them.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Ham from the Honey Baked Ham Store rocks.

Hmm, Easter is in a month.


----------



## roadwreck

snickerd3 said:


> I like their pickle slices (thicker more cucumber consistency)...unless they have changed them.


couldn't tell you, there was no pickle slice in the lunch. But there was a cookie *and* a brownie!


----------



## Ble_PE

Some Chinese style soup Mrs. Ble made. Just had to take the water chestnuts out. I hate those things.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Ble_PE said:


> Just had to take the water chestnuts out. I hate those things.


BLASPHEMY!


----------



## snickerd3

wilheldp_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to take the water chestnuts out. I hate those things.
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!
Click to expand...

I agree with wilheld. Total blasphemy


----------



## Ble_PE

Great, ya'll can have all the water chestnuts you want. Just give me the good stuff!


----------



## MechGuy

Wendy's Jr Bacon Cheesburger and side salad w/ light ranch after I hit the gym at lunch. Cheap quick food ($2.58) with pretty low calories (440) and carbs (37) and high protein (20). Somehow I still feel guilty for going to Wendy's though...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

roadwreck said:


> boxed lunch from Honey Baked Ham (lunch meeting again). Two free lunches in consecutive days. w00t!


I liked ham ok as a kid, but have gotten to really despise it as I've gotten older.


----------



## klk

I caved in today: cheeseburger, fries and ice cream. stupid pregnancy nausea meant nothing else sounded good.


----------



## Flyer_PE

General Tso chicken from one of the local Chinese carry-out places today. Way too many calories but I'll probably skip dinner and take the dog for an extended walk this evening.


----------



## snickerd3

Flyer_PE said:


> General Tso chicken from one of the local Chinese carry-out places today. Way too many calories but I'll probably skip dinner and take the dog for an extended walk this evening.


Chinese food...oh how i miss thee


----------



## Master slacker

Lunch was catered today... for two meetings. One meeting was from 8:30 to 3:00, but I had to leave that one to go to another from 12:00 to 3:00. Before I left the first one, I took my fair share of poboys and cookies. When I got to the second one, I had pizza and cookies. Nothing like double-dipping the rare, department-paid lunches.


----------



## snickerd3

pb&amp;j (actually more like J&amp;pb), chips, yogurt, mixed nuts and water


----------



## roadwreck

scrimps and pasta


----------



## MA_PE

VTEnviro said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> boxed lunch from Honey Baked Ham (lunch meeting again). Two free lunches in consecutive days. w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> I liked ham ok as a kid, but have gotten to really despise it as I've gotten older.
Click to expand...

and I really like box lunches.


----------



## Supe

roadwreck said:


> scrimps and pasta



What's a scrimp?


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> scrimps and pasta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a scrimp?
Click to expand...

a. Any of various small, chiefly marine decapod crustaceans of the suborder Natantia, many species of which are edible, having a compressed or elongated body with a well-developed abdomen, long legs and antennae, and a long spinelike projection of the carapace.

b. Any of various similar crustaceans, such as certain isopods and amphipods.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, apple, Quaker Oat bar, Quaker Oat bar, apple.

Hemorrhoids are not in my future.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J, apple, Quaker Oat bar, Quaker Oat bar, apple



no more little debbie cakes?


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ I haven't found the stash. Hell, the wifey-wife may have finished the box. I may never know.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

We are having a training session today on a new piece of eqpt. The office is picking up lunch for the trainees and the product rep.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Mini Chucktown asked me if I could pick him up from school today and take him to the cheeseburger place. He's been asking me to do that for two weeks now and with the funeral/etc. I haven't been able to work it in so I'm taking him to Five Guys for lunch. I guess I'll do the same for little Miss Chucktown next week.


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB&amp;J, apple, Quaker Oat bar, Quaker Oat bar, apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more little debbie cakes?
Click to expand...

I found the stash this morning. She said she's going to re-hide them while I'm at work. And she said that if I promise to stop looking for them she'd put one in my lunch today. Guess who's going to have an awesome lunch.


----------



## MA_PE

fruity beer and now the wife is controlling distribution of the little debbie cakes. pretty sad. be a man. buy a box of little debbie cakes, keep it on your desk drawer at work and iof you want one, eat it. If you don't want to indulge, then don't. For god's sake man...quit dealing for a lousy snack cake.


----------



## maryannette

Does manhood depend on Little Debbie cakes? Something doesn't seem right about that.


----------



## Dexman PE

RE: Manhood...


----------



## maryannette

ACCESS DENIED!


----------



## MA_PE

mary :) said:


> Does manhood depend on Little Debbie cakes? Something doesn't seem right about that.


"LittleDebbiegate" is just the tip of the iceberg here.


----------



## Master slacker

Well, I'm not the most self-controlling person when it comes to delicious treats. We don't keep cookies, cake, candy, etc... in the house because: 1) I'll end up eating it. If we don't buy it, we can't eat it. Just another reason, too, that I'm not overweight and I can still see my abs (albeit faintly right now).


----------



## MA_PE

MS: I hope you know I'm just oking: at you.


----------



## Dexman PE

Eggsalad sandwich with bacon &amp; avacado on sour dough. Bag of Doritos, Apricot juice (Kern's Nectar).


----------



## Chucktown PE

Double cheeseburger from Five Guys, ordered mini Chucktown a single cheeseburger, we split an order of fries. That kid can eat.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Pepperoni soup, cheese stick, and a diet cherry dr. pepper. Joy.


----------



## Master slacker

MA_PE said:


> MS: I hope you know I'm just oking: at you.


Nobody questions the awesomeness of Little Debbie. Nobody...


----------



## MechGuy

Totilla soup from Alamo Cafe today... good stuff.


----------



## Master slacker

A cookie to the one who can guess what I had for lunch. Well, maybe not a cookie. Maybe more like another post to add to your growing count.


----------



## Master slacker

MA_PE said:


> mary :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does manhood depend on Little Debbie cakes? Something doesn't seem right about that.
> 
> 
> 
> "LittleDebbiegate" is just the tip of the iceberg here.
Click to expand...

"I am not a crook." ldman:


----------



## Dexman PE

Master slacker said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mary :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does manhood depend on Little Debbie cakes? Something doesn't seem right about that.
> 
> 
> 
> "LittleDebbiegate" is just the tip of the iceberg here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "I am not a crook." ldman:
Click to expand...

"I did not have sexual relations with that woman [little debbie]"


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Little Debbie likes to show off her cupcakes.


----------



## Master slacker

Just a handful is all I need.


----------



## Fluvial

Home-made chili over rice. With cornbread. Perfect for a day like today!


----------



## Phalanx

St. Patrick's Day always means corned beef &amp; cabbage, bread rolls, cookies, and guiness for lunch. All courtesy of one Irish gal who works here. It also means that none of us will get any more work done today.


----------



## Master slacker

Phalanx said:


> St. Patrick's Day always means corned beef &amp; cabbage, bread rolls, cookies, and guiness for lunch.


I prefer Guin_*n*_ess, myself.


----------



## snickerd3

ruben with last night's left over corned beef.

too bad the bread didn't hold up very well, since i made the sandwuch last night.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Went to a bar to watch the NCAA tournament start up. Split an order of 20 wings with a friend, had a couple of &gt;$2 pints, and a chicken fajita sub.

The good news is that it's close to both work and home. I may need to exploit this over the next couple weeks.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Frozen meal, cheese stick, and a Diet Dr. Pepper Cherry. Living the high life.


----------



## snickerd3

don't know what I'll have tomorrow for lunch, will probably depend on where I am at lunchtime. Taking minisnick to st. louis tomorrow for some shopping.


----------



## Ble_PE

I'm having quinoa today with chicken breast. I love the way Mrs. Ble fixes it. Looking forward to lunchtime!


----------



## Chucktown PE

What's a quinoa?


----------



## Ble_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> What's a quinoa?


It's a grain that is grown in Peru (other places as well I'm sure). It's starting to become very popular here in health food stores since it's so healthy. My wife cooks it with water and then when it's done she adds about a pound of mozzarella cheese to it (she cooks enough for 3-4 servings a piece). It's really hard to describe the taste, but I love it.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Ble_PE said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a quinoa?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a grain that is grown in Peru (other places as well I'm sure). It's starting to become very popular here in health food stores since it's so healthy. My wife cooks it with water and then when it's done she adds about a pound of mozzarella cheese to it (she cooks enough for 3-4 servings a piece). It's really hard to describe the taste, but I love it.
Click to expand...

A pound of mozzarella cheese does not sound very healthy.


----------



## Ble_PE

Chucktown PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's a quinoa?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a grain that is grown in Peru (other places as well I'm sure). It's starting to become very popular here in health food stores since it's so healthy. My wife cooks it with water and then when it's done she adds about a pound of mozzarella cheese to it (she cooks enough for 3-4 servings a piece). It's really hard to describe the taste, but I love it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A pound of mozzarella cheese does not sound very healthy.
Click to expand...

It's a pound of mozzarella in a dish that serves 8 people. The mozzarella is low fat, so that adds about 175-200 calories per serving. Is it the healthiest? No, but it sure as hell tastes good and it's not that bad.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Cheese is one of my vices.


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


> ^Cheese is one of my vices.


and the others are shoe shopping and scrap booking?


----------



## Supe

I know what I'm eating for lunch tomorrow. Going to a crawfish boil! Don't know how many people will be there, but there's 180 pounds of them!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

roadwreck said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Cheese is one of my vices.
> 
> 
> 
> and the others are shoe shopping and scrap booking?
Click to expand...

You forgot singing show tunes in women's undergarments.


----------



## Dexman PE

Today - Turkey &amp; swiss on rye &amp; a bowl of split pea soup. Good combo for the 4-8" of snow we're in the process of getting.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

We're having a warm spell here for March. Send some snow this way! We'll have plenty of time for 70 degree temps in May.


----------



## Dexman PE

It was 65 yesterday and 70 the day before. It's supposed to be back up to 70 by Monday. We need the snow.


----------



## Chucktown PE

For lunch today I had a 1/2 lb BLT burger from Moe's Tavern and a $2 fat tire. The BLT burger has bacon, lettuce, buffalo mozarella, fried green tomato, and pesto mayonaise. It's the best burger I've ever had.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Chucktown PE said:


> For lunch today I had a 1/2 lb BLT burger from Moe's Tavern and a $2 fat tire. The BLT burger has bacon, lettuce, *buffalo mozarella*, fried green tomato, and pesto mayonaise. It's the best burger I've ever had.


Is that like buffalo chips?


----------



## snickerd3

Went out for sushi today. Yummy.


----------



## ElCid03

Chucktown PE said:


> For lunch today I had a 1/2 lb BLT burger from Moe's Tavern and a $2 fat tire. The BLT burger has bacon, lettuce, buffalo mozarella, fried green tomato, and pesto mayonaise. It's the best burger I've ever had.



It's Moe's Crosstown Tavern to be exact. The land of dollar PBR drafts and 10 cent wings during my Cadet years.


----------



## Master slacker

I think my wife packed me a fluffernutter sandwich in my lunch today. She was talking about it last night. If it's true, I don't know if I can handle the thought of cheating on PB&amp;J.


----------



## snickerd3

whats fluffernutter? marshmellow fluff and peanut butter?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Blecch! I'm not a big marshmallow fan and peanut butter is one of my all time gross out foods.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Got a free vendor lunch today. Looks like boxed lunches again.


----------



## TouchDown

wilheldp_PE said:


> Got a free vendor lunch today. Looks like boxed lunches again.


For the first time in a few weeks, we have a visitor in the plant. Ham samich!!!!! Mmmmm- Mmmm. It's Free!

Well, as long as I give him a tour in the mezz area above the space he want's to use.


----------



## frazil

Master slacker said:


> I think my wife  mom packed me a fluffernutter sandwich in my lunch today. She was talking about it last night. If it's true, I don't know if I can handle the thought of cheating on PB&amp;J.


I'm beginning to suspect that you're actually a third grader.


----------



## Master slacker

h34r:

And yes, fluffernutter is marshmellow and peanut butter craziness. Crazy good, that is.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I just bought my lunch out of a bright yellow van with "TACOS AND BURRITOS" hand stenciled on the side. I got a chicken burrito with some kind of mystery green sauce. The burrito was pretty bland until I put some green sauce on it...then it was delicious and hot. Now, the countdown has begun until Montezuma's revenge.


----------



## Supe

That sounds good.

The almighty ribwich was missing from the vending machine, so I had some crappy roach coach chicken sandwich. That food actually makes me miss middle school cafeteria lunches.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> I just bought my lunch out of a bright yellow van with "TACOS AND BURRITOS" hand stenciled on the side. I got a chicken burrito with some kind of mystery green sauce. The burrito was pretty bland until I put some green sauce on it...then it was delicious and hot. Now, the countdown has begun until Montezuma's revenge.


I hate it for you, but you bought it on yourself.


----------



## MA_PE

Had some microwavable White Castle cheeseburgers, packages of 2 mini-burgers. They sell them in bulk at BJ's. I don't believe we have White Castles in MA. These little burgers are tasty and they're ready to eat in 1 minute.


----------



## snickerd3

white castle....yummy. Haven't had WC is a very long time!!!!!!! We are going to a wedding in next weekend that is a couple miles from one. Might just stop there for diner before heading to the reception...the food at the reception place is not very good.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

MA_PE said:


> Had some microwavable White Castle cheeseburgers, packages of 2 mini-burgers. They sell them in bulk at BJ's. I don't believe we have White Castles in MA. These little burgers are tasty and they're ready to eat in 1 minute.


I can't eat those things. First time I had them, they acted like a bowl of Colon Blow. Since everyone else was OK, I guess something in them doesn't play well with my system.


----------



## Supe

Man oh man do I miss WC burgers. Something about being able to buy food by the sack and not being considered a glutton...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

MA_PE said:


> Had some microwavable White Castle cheeseburgers, packages of 2 mini-burgers. They sell them in bulk at BJ's. I don't believe we have White Castles in MA. These little burgers are tasty and they're ready to eat in 1 minute.


I've never seen one here.

I had a number of buddies in college from Long Island. Guess they're all over the place there. Whenever we'd hang out in NYC and they saw one, they'd have a reaction like a naked supermodel offering them $10M.

I never cared much for their burgers. I was always more of a Chinatown kinda guy. Instead of ordering by number, you'd just pick the section of the health code you wanted violated and they'd serve up something good.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought my lunch out of a bright yellow van with "TACOS AND BURRITOS" hand stenciled on the side. I got a chicken burrito with some kind of mystery green sauce. The burrito was pretty bland until I put some green sauce on it...then it was delicious and hot. Now, the countdown has begun until Montezuma's revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it for you, but you bought it on yourself.
Click to expand...

Two hours down, and no adverse side effects. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

wilheldp_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought my lunch out of a bright yellow van with "TACOS AND BURRITOS" hand stenciled on the side. I got a chicken burrito with some kind of mystery green sauce. The burrito was pretty bland until I put some green sauce on it...then it was delicious and hot. Now, the countdown has begun until Montezuma's revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate it for you, but you bought it on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two hours down, and no adverse side effects. I'm cautiously optimistic.
Click to expand...

I'm predicting you'll hear "Tora! Tora! Tora!" on the ride home. Won't THAT be grand?


----------



## Wolverine

It's three oclock and I missed lunch. I had a big breakfast and now it's too late.

I had El Aztecas revenge at 4am wednesday morning. It was not pretty, but not too brutal.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Half day Friday here. I think I might pick up a piece of salmon to grill for lunch.


----------



## Master slacker

I had Subway steak and cheese sammich yesterday. Today? Probably hot dogs.


----------



## Ble_PE

What, you mean you didn't have PB&amp;J??


----------



## Supe

We go to the dinky mom and pop restaurant up the street on Fridays. Not sure what I want today. I usually either get a hamburger, patty melt, or a club sandwich. I already had burgers on Wednesday, so I'm leaning towards the club.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

So'd my prediction come true, wil, or did your iron stomach hold firm?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

24 hours after ingestion, and structural integrity is holding. Interestingly enough, the stand isn't in that location today. Looks like I may have caught them on the last day of operation on their temporary health department certificate.


----------



## Supe

I went with the burger.


----------



## Master slacker

Ble_PE said:


> What, you mean you didn't have PB&amp;J??


No, not on Thursday. I had to go out of town to witness a pump teardown and rebuild. I have a company CC so I splurged on a foot long S&amp;C, 2 cookies, and a Diet Coke.

Oh yeah, today I had about a gallon of water and a chicken sandwich. Been working in the attic all morning and I'm going back for more in a few minutes.


----------



## Ble_PE

beer goes well with working in the attic!


----------



## MA_PE

Ble_PE said:


> beer goes well with working in the attic!


it's amazing, but beer goes well with just about everything.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I tried find some sort of rebuttal, but upon further review, I think you're right!


----------



## Master slacker

Y'all were right. I had to try it and, sure enough, the attic was much more fun with beer.


----------



## roadwreck

MA_PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> beer goes well with working in the attic!
> 
> 
> 
> it's amazing, but beer goes well with just about everything.
Click to expand...

what about operating heavy machinery?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

roadwreck said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> beer goes well with working in the attic!
> 
> 
> 
> it's amazing, but beer goes well with just about everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what about operating heavy machinery?
Click to expand...

It's more fun at the time, but tends to have worse consequences.


----------



## Master slacker

Only if you're caught.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Or crack open the water main...


----------



## Supe

Leftover pizza today. Italian sausage, pork sausage, red onion, and tomato slices.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J just in case y'all were wondering.


----------



## NCcarguy

Lance crackers again....NEKOT this time. Anyone ever notice how that backwards is TOKEN?


----------



## Supe

I ordered a #2 off the roach coach. In here, it was advertised as a cheeseburger. What I got was a chicken salad sandwich, luke warm, that tasted entirely like tartar sauce. It's going to rip me a new one.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> I ordered a #2 off the roach coach. In here, it was advertised as a cheeseburger. What I got was a chicken salad sandwich, luke warm, that tasted entirely like tartar sauce. It's going to rip me a new one.


i don't like chicken salad sandwiches...would have taken it back to het the correct thing.


----------



## Master slacker

If you ordered and consumed a #2, you better expect a difficult #2 later.


----------



## Sschell

^well done.


----------



## TouchDown

My wife made chili this past week. I was like... chili in July???

But it was a nice change, can't wait for lunch.


----------



## Supe

I have some leftover Baja Citrus chicken breast and a side of broccoli for lunch. This is bad news for everyone in the office, because I've already been getting stabbing gas pains from something this morning.


----------



## Master slacker

Szechuan chicken or however the hell it's speleld.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

We just had a Zaxby's open up near work. That was a pretty good chicken salad.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J just in case y'all were wondering.


----------



## mizzoueng

Herb roasted turkey (from Sam's) sandwich with cheese and peaches n cottage cheese. THe herbs taste great, but 4 hours later make my breath smell like ass


----------



## Santiagj

Awesome new Chipotle Burrito!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Some leftover beef stew with sweet potatoes. Good stuff!


----------



## Supe

Santiagj said:


> Awesome new Chipotle Burrito!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Can't see the link, but I pray that it has something to do with Chipotl'away.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Honey turkey on oatmeal bread with American cheese, baby spinach, sliced tomato, and sliced habanero rings. Had a homemade pickle and some cottage cheese on the side.


----------



## snickerd3

cream of mushroom soup and crackers.


----------



## snickerd3

subway today! The subway here is having customer appreciation month for us, but the coupon this week is $1 off a foot long. I don't eat ft longs...too much food

tuesdays are free cookie days.


----------



## Master slacker

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J just in case y'all were wondering.


PB&amp;J just in case y'all were wondering.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Passed by the house on my way out to a project site and had a chicken sandwich with lettuce and tomato, some leftover ziti, and a homemade pickle.

Good thing I did too. My meeting went past schedule and it took 2h 15m to do a 1h 30m drive due to heavy rain and rush hour. I just walked in the door.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> subway today! The subway here is having customer appreciation month for us, but the coupon this week is $1 off a foot long. I don't eat ft longs...too much food
> tuesdays are free cookie days.


You could buy a foot long and stretch it to 2 days' lunch.


----------



## Master slacker

Or take the other 6" portion and stuff it under your boss' car seat.


----------



## snickerd3

wilheldp_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> subway today! The subway here is having customer appreciation month for us, but the coupon this week is $1 off a foot long. I don't eat ft longs...too much food
> tuesdays are free cookie days.
> 
> 
> 
> You could buy a foot long and stretch it to 2 days' lunch.
Click to expand...

too soggy for next days lunch.



Master slacker said:


> Or take the other 6" portion and stuff it under your boss' car seat.


my boss is too nice to do that to.

lunch today a marie callenders creamy chicken &amp;portobello risotto. not to bad.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ham, salami, and cheese sammich on white bread, Cheezits, Crunch bar and diet Code Red.


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ham, salami, and cheese sammich on white bread, Cheezits, Crunch bar and diet Code Red.


what kind of cheese?

white bread...i don't buy it very often because the loaves are so big. Mr snick wont touch the stuff, so it would be just me. But for me PB&amp;J and grilled cheese require white bread.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover Chinese takeout, cheese stick, yogurt and a diet dr pepper with a KISS of cherry


----------



## ElCid03

Pizza today since we are having a lunch meeting.


----------



## Master slacker

AW SWEET!!! PB&amp;J!


----------



## snickerd3

italien bmt from subway


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ham, salami, and cheese sammich on white bread, Cheezits, Crunch bar and diet Code Red.
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of cheese?
> 
> white bread...i don't buy it very often because the loaves are so big. Mr snick wont touch the stuff, so it would be just me. But for me PB&amp;J and grilled cheese require white bread.
Click to expand...

Kraft American singles. Pretty much I eat most of the white bread for sammiches or for toast in the a.m.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I got an eggplant parm wedge for lunch today. I usually bring a lunch, but it was payday and I figured what the hell.


----------



## FLBuff PE

VTEnviro said:


> I got an eggplant parm wedge for lunch today. I usually bring a lunch, but it was payday and I figured what the hell.


That is financially irresposible. Did you clear that expenditure with the boss?


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J again. Whodathunk?

Now what about tomorrow?


----------



## ElCid03

Left over pork loin.....three words.....mmm mmmm bi^%h!


----------



## MA_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ham, salami, and cheese sammich on white bread, Cheezits, Crunch bar and diet Code Red.
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of cheese?
> 
> white bread...i don't buy it very often because the loaves are so big. Mr snick wont touch the stuff, so it would be just me. But for me PB&amp;J and grilled cheese require white bread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kraft American singles. Pretty much I eat most of the white bread for sammiches or for toast in the a.m.
Click to expand...

Aren't the "Kraft American Singles" the individually wrapped slices? I believe the package identifies it as "pastuerized-processed cheese food product". I don't call that "cheese".

Land-o-lakes...now that's American cheese.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Moe's Homewrecker with carnitas, chips and a Coca-cola.


----------



## bigray76

I brought a tasty, freaking salad... I will do the same tomorrow...


----------



## Master slacker

You will NEVER guess.


----------



## snickerd3

PB&amp;J...maybe spice it up today by putting chips on it for some crunch.

I need to remember to make one of those for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Paul S

Pork chop, mac &amp; cheese, mashed potatoes and pasta salad, all left over from the weekend.


----------



## Master slacker

BRMP! WRONG! Try again!


----------



## snickerd3

today is a baja chicken quesadilla...not so good.


----------



## Master slacker

I guess no one cares about my lunch. I had a chicken salad sandwich, an apple, and a protein shake... and no, not the gross kind... sickos.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> I guess no one cares about my lunch. I had a chicken salad sandwich, an apple, and a protein shake... and no, not the gross kind... sickos.


If its not PB&amp;J it doesn't matter.


----------



## ElCid03

Yogurt and cheese


----------



## Master slacker

Bet y'all can't guess today's lunch... du jour... :huh:


----------



## ElCid03

?


----------



## snickerd3

subway today...still need to decide what I'm going to get though


----------



## snickerd3

just read an article about the missing "donut burger" from the IL state fair concessions. cheeseburger with bacon slapped btwn two krispy creme donuts. The lady couldn't find a krispy creme supplier to deliver to the fair, so they didn't end up selling them this week.

She didn't realize springfield is home to melocreme donuts...so next yr it will be the melocreme donut burger.

uke:


----------



## Master slacker

uke: - No

:cheeburga: - Yes


----------



## csb

Ugh. What is it with that Subway smell? It sticks to my clothes the rest of the day. Is it the vinegar? Lunchmeats?


----------



## Master slacker

Tuna fish sammich and a banana.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover chinese takeout. Yum.


----------



## ElCid03

snickerd3 said:


> just read an article about the missing "donut burger" from the IL state fair concessions. cheeseburger with bacon slapped btwn two krispy creme donuts. The lady couldn't find a krispy creme supplier to deliver to the fair, so they didn't end up selling them this week.
> She didn't realize springfield is home to melocreme donuts...so next yr it will be the melocreme donut burger.
> 
> uke:


We could win wars just by feeding that crap to our enemies.


----------



## snickerd3

csb said:


> Ugh. What is it with that Subway smell? It sticks to my clothes the rest of the day. Is it the vinegar? Lunchmeats?


I've noticed that too. not sure, maybe they have misting odorizers (like those in the bathroom) that smell like their food and it gets on you while waiting in line. so you are stuck with the smell until to change/wash clothes


----------



## Supe

ElCid03 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just read an article about the missing "donut burger" from the IL state fair concessions. cheeseburger with bacon slapped btwn two krispy creme donuts. The lady couldn't find a krispy creme supplier to deliver to the fair, so they didn't end up selling them this week.
> She didn't realize springfield is home to melocreme donuts...so next yr it will be the melocreme donut burger.
> 
> uke:
> 
> 
> 
> We could win wars just by feeding that crap to our enemies.
Click to expand...


It's official name is the Luther Burger, and it was sold at Braves Stadium. I don't think they sell it there anymore though.


----------



## snickerd3

i wish it were lunch already. Minisnick is in the middle of a growth spurt, I get super hungry for a couple days. Its nice to be able to eat whatever and as much of as I want and not gain any weight.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ham 'n' salami with american on white bread. Soon, I will be eating a Hershey bar. Oh, and the ever popular Code Red to wash it all down.


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ham 'n' salami with american on white bread. Soon, I will be eating a Hershey bar. Oh, and the ever popular Code Red to wash it all down.


regular hershey or special dark?


----------



## csb

once you go special dark, you don't go back


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ham 'n' salami with american on white bread. Soon, I will be eating a Hershey bar. Oh, and the ever popular Code Red to wash it all down.
> 
> 
> 
> regular hershey or special dark?
Click to expand...

Regular. I already ate the special dark

A grocery store went out of business and were selling the contents at 90% off. We loaded up on candy. It was about a year ago, and the last peice of candy is sitting in my drawer.



csb said:


> once you go special dark, you don't go back


That's true!


----------



## Master slacker

Roast beef and pepperjack cheese sammich with an apple.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Wild rice and chicken salad, yogurt, and a Diet Dr Pepper Cherry.


----------



## Supe

Chick Fil-A


----------



## FLBuff PE

Supe said:


> Chick Fil-A


BASTARD!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Peppercorn chicken, muenster cheese, sliced tomato and baby spinach on whole wheat. Had a bowl of leftover chili on the side.


----------



## Ble_PE

Some leftover homemade chicken lo mein. I'm lucky Mrs. Ble is a great cook!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Chicken Curry, extra hot, and Naan at a new Indian place. It was good.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

My wife makes restaurant quality naan. We both love Indian food, and we have an Indian grocery store nearby. The authentic ingredients and spices make all the difference.

We've got a pretty good Indian cookbook. She'll make naan, and I'll do one of the main dishes and throw a side together.

We had a lamb dish in a tomato and yogurt sauce on Sunday, as well as one with peas, potatoes, and paneer cheese. She also made kheer for dessert.That's on the menu as leftovers tonight.

The house stunk like cardamom and garam masala for a day afterwards, but it was soooo worth it. I really enjoy cooking Indian food. Chinese is my favorite, but my attempts never turn out as when I do Indian.


----------



## EM_PS

not lunch but dinner - Wife's away in Detroit all day....hmmm.....what might I proffer for supper?

problem solved! :woot:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I LOVE Hungry Howie's!!!!!

I go there whenever I'm in the midwest.


----------



## EM_PS

^ I know, its so bad for you I can only ever steal my chances when wife is out 'o town! I'm like a kid on tv dinner nite! for some reason that was always really cool...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I have a great Chicken Masala recipe that I have made a few times, and my whole family likes my naan. I cook it on a pizza stone in a 500 degree oven...it's the closest I can get to a tandor.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Whoa, that is an awesome idea!

I'll have to keep that makeshift tandoor idea in the back of my head.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chick Fil-A
> 
> 
> 
> BASTARD!
Click to expand...

Concur!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

what's a chick fil-a?


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> what's a chick fil-a?


an over-rated fast food chicken place


----------



## Chucktown PE

snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's a chick fil-a?
> 
> 
> 
> an over-rated fast food chicken place
Click to expand...

You bite your tongue. Chik-fil-A is awesome.


----------



## snickerd3

today its a hot pocket unless my class gets out intime to go out for mexican with the unit and a visiting former coworker.


----------



## Guest

I am thinking about what's for lunch today too - I have been on the road so much that it has been lots of fast food. I am thinking maybe something from Panera today.

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's a chick fil-a?
> 
> 
> 
> an over-rated fast food chicken place
Click to expand...

Blecch.

I may end up going to a tradeshow later this morning, where lunch is included. My boss called out sick so someone is going in his place, which may be me.

If I don't go, the lunch situation is hazy at best.


----------



## Master slacker

chicken salas sammich


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's a chick fil-a?
> 
> 
> 
> an over-rated fast food chicken place
Click to expand...

Blasphemer!


----------



## Chucktown PE

jregieng said:


> I am thinking about what's for lunch today too - I have been on the road so much that it has been lots of fast food. I am thinking maybe something from Panera today.
> JR



JR, nice to hear from you man. How's it going with the new job/wife/state? I guess it isn't so new anymore.


----------



## Supe

Chucktown PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's a chick fil-a?
> 
> 
> 
> an over-rated fast food chicken place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You bite your tongue. Chik-fil-A is awesome.
Click to expand...

It is overrated. Their sandwiches are OK, not any better than the other chain places. Their nuggets stink. I just went because the vendor was buying. Milkshakes and waffle fries are OK, though.


----------



## roadwreck

Supe said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's a chick fil-a?
> 
> 
> 
> an over-rated fast food chicken place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You bite your tongue. Chik-fil-A is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is overrated. Their sandwiches are OK, not any better than the other chain places. Their nuggets stink. I just went because the vendor was buying. Milkshakes and waffle fries are OK, though.
Click to expand...

Chick-fil-a is the most consistent fast food chain I have ever come across. Can you find better? Yes, but I have never been to a bad Chick-fil-a. I can not say the same about other fast food chains. It seems that when it comes to other fast food chains for every exemplary location their is an equally awful location out there somewhere. I have never had that experience with Chick-fil-a. Their restaurants are always clean, their food is always good, and they have some of the best service for a fast food chain I have ever encountered. Can you find better options? Probably, but if I'm on the road and I see a Chick-fil-a I stop there b/c I know I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

> Their nuggets stink.


All nuggets stink. Parts is parts.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Two things

1. Chik-Fil-A sandwich &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; any other fast food chain chicken sandwich. How anyone could say otherwise baffles me.

2. Chik-Fil-A chicken nuggest are all breast meat, not the ground up beaks and feathers that other fast food chain chicken nuggets are made of.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> Their nuggets stink.
> 
> 
> 
> All nuggets stink. Parts is parts.
Click to expand...

Stink nuggets...reminds me of a Jay and Silent Bob quote.


----------



## Supe

Chucktown PE said:


> Two things
> 1. Chik-Fil-A sandwich &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; any other fast food chain chicken sandwich. How anyone could say otherwise baffles me.
> 
> 2. Chik-Fil-A chicken nuggest are all breast meat, not the ground up beaks and feathers that other fast food chain chicken nuggets are made of.


1. I can think of offerings from both Wendy's and McDonald's that I would put on par, if not above, Chick-Fil-A.

2. McDonald's nuggets are larger and taste better, pure and simple. I don't care if Chick-Fil-A's chickens are DD cups and McDonald's puts raccoon gizzards in theirs, taste is taste.

That aside, I'm having some nasty chicken sandwich today and a piece of Little Caesars pizza.


----------



## roadwreck

Supe said:


> Chucktown PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things
> 1. Chik-Fil-A sandwich &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; any other fast food chain chicken sandwich. How anyone could say otherwise baffles me.
> 
> 2. Chik-Fil-A chicken nuggest are all breast meat, not the ground up beaks and feathers that other fast food chain chicken nuggets are made of.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I can think of offerings from both Wendy's and McDonald's that I would put on par, if not above, Chick-Fil-A.
> 
> 2. McDonald's nuggets are larger and taste better, pure and simple. I don't care if Chick-Fil-A's chickens are DD cups and McDonald's puts raccoon gizzards in theirs, taste is taste.
> 
> That aside, I'm having some nasty chicken sandwich today and a piece of Little Caesars pizza.
Click to expand...

You must have no taste buds if you find anything that McDonald's sells appealing. uke:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I do like Wendy's when I'm in a pinch. THere's one near where I go to class in the evenings, and sometimes I'll slum it and get something before or after class if I'm starving.


----------



## Santiagj

mmmm ground up chicken beeks and feathers....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe said:


> 1. I can think of offerings from both Wendy's and McDonald's that I would put on par, if not above, Chick-Fil-A.


Ummm...the soggy chicken offerings from those two places are unpalateable.



> 2. McDonald's nuggets are larger and taste better, pure and simple. I don't care if Chick-Fil-A's chickens are DD cups and McDonald's puts raccoon gizzards in theirs, taste is taste.


I ate McDonald's Chicken McNuggets once in my life, back in the summer of 1985. I had to spit it out. God knows what part of the chicken it was, but it was horrible.

I think Chik-Fil-A is a southern thing. Northeners just don't seem to find the taste any different.


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I can think of offerings from both Wendy's and McDonald's that I would put on par, if not above, Chick-Fil-A.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...the soggy chicken offerings from those two places are unpalateable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. McDonald's nuggets are larger and taste better, pure and simple. I don't care if Chick-Fil-A's chickens are DD cups and McDonald's puts raccoon gizzards in theirs, taste is taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ate McDonald's Chicken McNuggets once in my life, back in the summer of 1985. I had to spit it out. God knows what part of the chicken it was, but it was horrible.
> 
> I think Chik-Fil-A is a southern thing. Northeners just don't seem to find the taste any different.
Click to expand...

mcdonalds changed their nugget meat a few years ago. now it is supposed all white meat.


----------



## snickerd3

missed the group lunch...so hot pocket it is


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> mcdonalds changed their nugget meat a few years ago. now it is supposed all white meat.


As bad as my experience was, it doesn't matter. I'm not about to be taken in again.


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mcdonalds changed their nugget meat a few years ago. now it is supposed all white meat.
> 
> 
> 
> As bad as my experience was, it doesn't matter. I'm not about to be taken in again.
Click to expand...

mcdonalds nuggets are 1 of 2 my fav things from there. Although I liked the taste of the older nuggets better. Big macs are my other fav.


----------



## roadwreck

As someone who worked in a fast food place while in high school, I advise people to avoid the chicken nuggets no matter what establishment you are dining in.


----------



## Chucktown PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> God knows what part of the chicken it was, but it was horrible.


I think we've covered that......beaks and feathers.

Actually, here's a gross story for lunch. One of the wastewater plants that I worked on in Athens, GA, had chicken processors as part of its service area. When they were processing chicken that influent BOD went to 700 mg/L (which is off the charts high for organic loading) and the clarifiers would have chopped up beaks and feathers floating with the scum.

Yummy. Hope you enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> Big macs are my other fav.


I love me some Big Macs, but they seem smaller than they used to be.

I'm with rw...I won't eat nuggets no matter whose they are.


----------



## Supe

The Big Macs are smaller, just like the Whopper is a fraction of it's former self. The Whopper used to be the size of your head.


----------



## Sschell

calimari.


----------



## Paul S

I quit fast food 3 years ago, and I used to have fast food for lunch every day. Now the smell of fast food is disgusting.


----------



## Master slacker

Can't tell you the last time I had fast food. At least the McD's, Chick-fil-A, Bur King, Taco Bail, etc...

I can tell you that the wifey-wife and I each got a Blizzard from Dairy Queen on the way home from Gulf Shores about 5 years ago.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I actually had Wendy's for lunch today. I won't eat fast food more than once a month.


----------



## Guest

Chucktown PE said:


> JR, nice to hear from you man. How's it going with the new job/wife/state? I guess it isn't so new anymore.


Well, let's see ...

Mrs JR is doing fine though she is in Florida now. I told her she ought to take a few weeks to spend with family and friends while I am working longer hours to get through some regulatory hoops.

The new job is very challenging and I really do like it despite the drawback of longer hours. Most of all, I like that I can be a force of change rather than just another paper pusher.

The new state is awesome - I &lt;3 Michigan! Really ... I just wish I could get out a little more often.

New house and numerous upgrades/remodels is pretty awesome too. 

Finally - two new pooches are pretty good too. They are down in Florida with Mrs. JR though, so it has been a lonely few weeks. They will be back after Labor Day weekend, so not much longer. 

JR


----------



## kevo_55

Talk about a gut bomb!! Apparently this comes from "Friendly’s" and it is a grilled cheeseburger melt.

Has anyone had this?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

No, but it looks really good!


----------



## snickerd3

marie calleners creamy four cheese mac, yogurt, capri sun, and a nature valley granola thin with dark chocolate.

The granola thins are new, at least to our area and they are super good. its a thin layer of granola with a bottom coating of dark chocolate. although we need to keep them in the fridge or the chocolate is a little too soft and you get it on your fingers instead of your mouth.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

ham and salmi sammich, country ham, tater chips, and code red.


----------



## Guest

I am heading out to pick up some chinese ... :bananapowerslide:

JR


----------



## Master slacker

Turkey sammich with spinach and an apple.


----------



## ElCid03

Skipped due to deliscious breakfast of cold pizza.


----------



## Sschell

^best breakfast food ever.


----------



## snickerd3

sschell_PE said:


> ^best breakfast food ever.


i agree!!!


----------



## Chucktown PE

BBQ sandwich panini and gouda mac &amp; cheese from Ted's Butcher Block.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I like my leftover pizza re-heated, but only toasted, never microwaved. Otherwise it tastes like rubber bands.


----------



## snickerd3

gotta love it when there are only 2-3 tiny cubes of chicken in can of Chicken soup.


----------



## Master slacker

That's because the soup was FOR the chicken.

Chicken salad sammich for me.


----------



## Supe

Chick-Fil-A. It was uninspiring. We only went since a coworker needed to pick up his car at the dealership across the street.


----------



## snickerd3

subway pizza.

Too bad I didn't have a sandwich...all value meals got a free cookie today.


----------



## Supe

Vendor took us out to lunch at a place that I thought was so awful the last time I went, I actually wrote a Google review about it. My coworker's lasagna actually came out having been baked... still in the plastic wrapper. Sitting in the sauce, cheese melted on top, and the actual lasagna covered in semi-melted saran wrap.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Vendor took us out to lunch at a place that I thought was so awful the last time I went, I actually wrote a Google review about it. My coworker's lasagna actually came out having been baked... still in the plastic wrapper. Sitting in the sauce, cheese melted on top, and the actual lasagna covered in semi-melted saran wrap.


so you went to an olive garden?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> ...all value meals got a free cookie today.


You say it like it's a bad thing...


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> ...all value meals got a free cookie today.
> 
> 
> 
> You say it like it's a bad thing...
Click to expand...

not bad...just poor placement of the sign. Had they put it at the ordering station and not the cash register, I probably wold have gotten a sandwich instead...I really like their macadamian nut cookies.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I was thinking more in the slang term of the word. :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3

We dont all have our heads in the gutter as regularly as you do.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vendor took us out to lunch at a place that I thought was so awful the last time I went, I actually wrote a Google review about it. My coworker's lasagna actually came out having been baked... still in the plastic wrapper. Sitting in the sauce, cheese melted on top, and the actual lasagna covered in semi-melted saran wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> so you went to an olive garden?
Click to expand...


Nope! Worse! Google "Italian Garden, Boiling Springs, NC", and you can probably figure which review is mine. Of course, I was accused of working for the competition by what appears to be an employee of the place.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vendor took us out to lunch at a place that I thought was so awful the last time I went, I actually wrote a Google review about it. My coworker's lasagna actually came out having been baked... still in the plastic wrapper. Sitting in the sauce, cheese melted on top, and the actual lasagna covered in semi-melted saran wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> so you went to an olive garden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope! Worse! Google "Italian Garden, Boiling Springs, NC", and you can probably figure which review is mine. Of course, I was accused of working for the competition by what appears to be an employee of the place.
Click to expand...

too funny.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vendor took us out to lunch at a place that I thought was so awful the last time I went, I actually wrote a Google review about it. My coworker's lasagna actually came out having been baked... still in the plastic wrapper. Sitting in the sauce, cheese melted on top, and the actual lasagna covered in semi-melted saran wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> so you went to an olive garden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope! Worse! Google "Italian Garden, Boiling Springs, NC", and you can probably figure which review is mine. Of course, I was accused of working for the competition by what appears to be an employee of the place.
Click to expand...

Now Supe, you can't expect quality Italian from backwoods NC now can you?

no


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vendor took us out to lunch at a place that I thought was so awful the last time I went, I actually wrote a Google review about it. My coworker's lasagna actually came out having been baked... still in the plastic wrapper. Sitting in the sauce, cheese melted on top, and the actual lasagna covered in semi-melted saran wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> so you went to an olive garden?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope! Worse! Google "Italian Garden, Boiling Springs, NC", and you can probably figure which review is mine. Of course, I was accused of working for the competition by what appears to be an employee of the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now Supe, you can't expect quality Italian from backwoods NC now can you?
> 
> no
Click to expand...

At least Spaghettios leave their wrappers on the OUTSIDE of the can.


----------



## snickerd3

tortilla casserole and black beans...suprisingly decent for microwaveable food.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Roast beef and colby sandwich with horseradish, cheese stick, yogurt, and diet dr pepper with a KISS of cherry


----------



## Supe

Another BBQ Big Rig. Worst than most, but still better than what rppearso has for lunch.


----------



## snickerd3

sometimes I think Minisnick eats better me than me. For breakfast daycare makes pancakes, frenchtoast, eggs

for lunch cornbread stuffing, mac n cheese, chicken barely soup, some other chicken dish i don't remember the name. I guess that makes up for the days they make hot dogs or chicken nuggets.


----------



## ElCid03

^Wow I want to enroll there too. Bring on nap time.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I had a great lunch at a Korean place while out in the field today. It was only after I got back and started getting my receipts together that I realized they double charged me. I'm sure the company ain't paying for my oversight...ugh. Unless I convince them I overheard a customer complaining about his failing septic and schmoozed him to get business.


----------



## snickerd3

made some yummy stuffed peppers last night for diner. Made 3 expecting minisnick would only eat a little so I could have leftovers for lunch today. By golly, he ate almost 2/3rds of one so he gets his own leftovers for diner tonight.


----------



## maryannette

Leftover SPAGHETTI! YUM.


----------



## snickerd3

mary :) said:


> Leftover SPAGHETTI! YUM.


do you reheat leftover spaghetti or do you eat it cold? Depends on my mood, but cold speghetti is good!


----------



## maryannette

snickerd3 said:


> mary :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover SPAGHETTI! YUM.
> 
> 
> 
> do you reheat leftover spaghetti or do you eat it cold? Depends on my mood, but cold speghetti is good!
Click to expand...

I ALWAYS reheat. I've never liked cold spaghetti or pizza.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'm a reheater!


----------



## snickerd3

subway pizza with black olives.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Looks like a sammich day for me. Time to go up and scope out the fridge.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> subway pizza with black olives.


Olives are a scourge that should be eradicated from this planet.


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> subway pizza with black olives.
> 
> 
> 
> Olives are a scourge that should be eradicated from this planet.
Click to expand...

I would agree when referring to green olives, but black olives are awesome. Minisnick even likes them which will be fun at thanksgiving.


----------



## bigray76

Another tasty freaking salad!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> subway pizza with black olives.
> 
> 
> 
> Olives are a scourge that should be eradicated from this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree when referring to green olives, but black olives are awesome. Minisnick even likes them which will be fun at thanksgiving.
Click to expand...

Olives are on my Mt. Rushmore of foods I hate along with peanut butter, coffee, and feta cheese.


----------



## roadwreck

yum, olives.


----------



## bigray76

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> subway pizza with black olives.
> 
> 
> 
> Olives are a scourge that should be eradicated from this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree when referring to green olives, but black olives are awesome. Minisnick even likes them which will be fun at thanksgiving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olives are on my Mt. Rushmore of foods I hate along with peanut butter, coffee, and feta cheese.
Click to expand...

I am with you on the feta cheese, but your other three are staples in my life...


----------



## kevo_55

I haven't been here for a while!!

I had a nice can of soup for lunch.

I'm one lazy SOB these days.


----------



## snickerd3

my boss has a can of soup for lunch everyday.


----------



## roadwreck

There is a guy in our office who eats a bowl of canned peas, topped with what looks like marinara sauce and parmesan cheese. He eats this everyday. I think he's a little :screwloose:


----------



## bigray76

We have those Lipton 'Cup of Soup' individual packets in the pantry here at work... nothing beats a cup of salt, errrr soup when you need a pick-me-up (or to retain water for a few weeks) you make one of those...


----------



## Sschell

I had Thai.


----------



## Supe

roadwreck said:


> There is a guy in our office who eats a bowl of canned peas, topped with what looks like marinara sauce and parmesan cheese. He eats this everyday. I think he's a little :screwloose:



Fudgey?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

roadwreck said:


> yum, olives.


----------



## Master slacker

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> subway pizza with black olives.
> 
> 
> 
> Olives are a scourge that should be eradicated from this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would agree when referring to green olives, but black olives are awesome. Minisnick even likes them which will be fun at thanksgiving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Olives are on my Mt. Rushmore of foods I hate along with peanut butter, coffee, and feta cheese.
Click to expand...

We were in the same boat ntil you mentioned PB. You went downhill fast.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Sometimes my wife makes a PB&amp;J sandwich in the morning for lunch while sipping her coffee. I usually go upstairs at that point and hide.


----------



## bigray76

So far today... I had peanut butter as a mid morning snack, after I had finished my large coffee (strong and black)... I just made my wife a dirty martini (with extra green olives)....

VT - I don't think you would last a day in my house.


----------



## Supe

I had two value menu Taco Bell chicken burritos yesterday. It was a monumental fail, on account of my admin forgetting to bring me Fire Sauce packets with them.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Even their fire sauce is lame-o. If you want any heat, you need to add your own sauce to it.


----------



## Supe

VTEnviro said:


> Even their fire sauce is lame-o. If you want any heat, you need to add your own sauce to it.



I don't care about the heat. There's just little in this world that's worse than dry tacos/burritos. When I eat Taco Bell, I want nearly a 1:1 sauce to entrée ratio.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I too am guilty of slathering my food with condiments. I put so much kethcup on my eggs you can barely tell there are eggs there.


----------



## Master slacker

BBQ chicken salad sammich in my lunch box today.


----------



## kevo_55

Another can of soup for me.

Gotta love that gumbo.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I've got a good gumbo recipe that would be great this time of year...maybe this weekend.

It comes out well for a pasty ass white boy from the northeast.


----------



## kevo_55

LOL!

I'm not an expert on this but maybe gumbo shouldn't come from a can.


----------



## Supe

I sure wish the engineer in the other office would have another crawfish boil...


----------



## bigray76

Had a grilled chicken wrap for lunch. It was just good to get the hell out of the office for 40 minutes.


----------



## snickerd3

left over mexican from last night.

we let minisnick try the salsa last night...his expression was too funny. but he wanted more, so it must not have been too bad.


----------



## bigray76

turkey sammich

my original lunch plans cancelled, so I just ran out to the local deli


----------



## Supe

Cheesebooger and Omion rings.


----------



## Master slacker

Chicken and sausage jambalaya!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Gonna be French bread pizza here today...and I already made a fresh batch of creamy tomato soup for tonight.


----------



## Supe

I haven't had French Bread Pizza since I was a kid. Sounds like I need to make some!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

It's something we redisocvered a couple years ago. It's really good, and quick and simple to make. It's nice to have on the weekends because I am sick of sandwiches from having one nearly every work day.


----------



## snickerd3

not sure what i want for lunch today...it will be going out though because we were running a little late this morning.


----------



## Supe

I'm guessing Big Rig off the Wheel-O-Death again today.


----------



## snickerd3

I wish there was roach coach type place to go to for lunch, or even a cafeteria here.


----------



## bigray76

Sandwich platter for bid day... grabbed half a turkey sandwich, half a turkey wrap; some potato salad, and a pickle...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Blackened Chicken Club from Backyard Burgers...it was gud.


----------



## Master slacker

Grilled chicken with sides of cabbage, black-eyed peas, and potatoes au gratin courtesy of the company credit card.


----------



## Supe

Have some Lean Somethingorother Steamer (not of the Cleveland variety) for lunch. Disgusted with how fat I've gotten, and am starting to take the diet seriously now. Sadly, that means no more vending machine lunches.


----------



## maryannette

Apple and cheese. Is that a weird lunch?


----------



## Ble_PE

mary :) said:


> Apple and cheese. Is that a weird lunch?


Not weird, but it would be way too small for me.

Pork lo mien here.


----------



## bigray76

Two slices of pizza... a sicilian slice and a slice with sausage, pepperoni, mushroom, onions, green peppers, black olives....

Nap time!


----------



## Master slacker

chicken salad sammich, apple, and H2O.


----------



## Supe

So it turns out that the Somethingorother Steamer, despite not being a Cleveland Steamer, just about tasted like one. The "sauce" they give you tasted like, at best, the water that would be left in a bag that you just took seaweed out of.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> So it turns out that the Somethingorother Steamer, despite not being a Cleveland Steamer, just about tasted like one. The "sauce" they give you tasted like, at best, the water that would be left in a bag that you just took seaweed out of.


as sad as it sounds, but the microwaveable lunch has taken a turn for the worse when they tried to make them healthier by using all natural or real ingrediants. I like the micro meals from about 10 yrs ago9 WAY better than the stuff now.


----------



## kevo_55

Lean Cuisine, an orange and a banana for me.

Man, I want some potato chips!


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it turns out that the Somethingorother Steamer, despite not being a Cleveland Steamer, just about tasted like one. The "sauce" they give you tasted like, at best, the water that would be left in a bag that you just took seaweed out of.
> 
> 
> 
> as sad as it sounds, but the microwaveable lunch has taken a turn for the worse when they tried to make them healthier by using all natural or real ingrediants. I like the micro meals from about 10 yrs ago9 WAY better than the stuff now.
Click to expand...


Yep. The only ones remotely palatable at this point are the Swansons, On-Cors, and Banquet dinners, if you exclude things like Hot Pockets, Pizza Rolls, etc.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I bailed on lunch and went home and took a 45 minute nap. I needed it and feel much better now.


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> as sad as it sounds, but the microwaveable lunch has taken a turn for the worse when they tried to make them healthier by using all natural or real ingrediants. I like the micro meals from about 10 yrs ago9 WAY better than the stuff now.


Ever have one of those Hungry Man meals?


----------



## Master slacker

chicken salad sammich, apple, and H2O.

post


----------



## snickerd3

leftover pizza here


----------



## Master slacker

Anyone plan ahead to tomorrow's lunch?


----------



## snickerd3

subway again. forgot we didn't have lunch fixings and we went out for mexican last night so no leftovers


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I haven't been out for Mexican in ages.

I was in the field today and dominated an Inidian buffet. I smell like cardamom right now.


----------



## snickerd3

mexican food is at least a once a week dinner in our house whether we have tacos/burrittos at home or go to the local mexican place for the more complicated stuff.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

We eat Mexican a couple times a week at our house, just haven't been out for any of the fancier stuff in a while.

I've got a great Mexican cookbook, but it's definitely a weekend meal sort of book, everything is pretty involved.


----------



## Master slacker

Don't know what I'll have for lunch today. May grab something at the mall when we're out.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Leftover veggie lover pizza for me today. It's got mushroom, onion, bell pepper, and eggplant on it.


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> Leftover veggie lover pizza for me today. It's got mushroom, onion, bell pepper, and eggplant on it.


i thought mushrooms were on your list right next to olives of foods you hate


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I love mushrooms! I'm planning to make a mushroom torellini soup for dinner with 3 types of mushrooms for dinner tonight actually.

You're thinking of feta cheese or peanut butter.


----------



## FusionWhite

VTEnviro said:


> You're thinking of feta cheese or peanut butter.



Yummm...a feta cheese and peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

YUCK!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Food fight!


----------



## Master slacker

Turkey, chicken, honey-baked ham, bread puddin, deer roast, spicy corn, blueberry cobbler, bean caserole, mac 'n cheese, oreo ice cream pie, and two diet cokes.


----------



## Ble_PE

Beans, taters, cabbage, and peas, pork chops, sausage, fish and cheese, ham and eggs and beef steak, wieners, oysters, and salmon cakes.


----------



## afrey22

Five guys burgers and fries


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^You ate five guys...lots of protein I guess.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover country spare ribs, rice, yogurt and a Coke Zero.


----------



## Ble_PE

Leftover chicken and baked sweet potato.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

sausage bisccuit and diet code red


----------



## bigray76

A couple of pints of a red microbrew... two rolls and ravioli with pulled pork... ahhh, vendor lunch....


----------



## Ble_PE

bigray76 said:


> A couple of pints of a *red microbrew*... two rolls and ravioli with pulled pork... ahhh, vendor lunch....


I'm jealous!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Woo hoo, off to the Mexican restaurant for lunch in the next town over that we stumbled upon literally while moving to the area a couple years ago.

Fiesta!


----------



## Master slacker

ToP!

Shrimp poboy yesterday and tuna fish today.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Free office Christmas lunch at a local restaurant tomorrow.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Leftover cat foo young from the local Chinese place.


----------



## maryannette

chicken!


----------



## snickerd3

microwaveable mosticcolli (frozen lunch type thing) that ended up in my lap and all over the floor. NICE!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Today for my mi-day meal, I masticated a roast beef and mozzarella sangwhich with horseradish on an onion roll, with a mozzarella cheese string cheese stick, cherry jello and cherry coke zero. Luckily, the only place that my lunch landed was in the botoom of my stomach.


----------



## Supe

Ribwich.


----------



## NCcarguy

Lance Toastchee crackers.....and I think if you can find other posts of mine in here, you'll see the same thing,...sigh!


----------



## snickerd3

NCcarguy said:


> Lance Toastchee crackers.....and I think if you can find other posts of mine in here, you'll see the same thing,...sigh!


ok my mind is loopy today...i read lance toe cheese crackers...how gross!!!!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

NCcarguy said:


> Lance Toastchee crackers.....and I think if you can find other posts of mine in here, you'll see the same thing,...sigh!


Livin' the high life!


----------



## NCcarguy

snickerd3 said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lance Toastchee crackers.....and I think if you can find other posts of mine in here, you'll see the same thing,...sigh!
> 
> 
> 
> ok my mind is loopy today...i read lance toe cheese crackers...how gross!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


You know...you kinda have to wonder if that's what someone was thinking when they named them?? I may not have them tomorrow now!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> I masticated


I've done that in public before...in front of small children and police officers no less!


----------



## Master slacker

As long as you don't masticate with your mouth open you won't draw any unwanted attention.


----------



## snickerd3

Lunch today will be leftover lasanga. Made it saturday, put it in the fridge to set overnight then cooked it last night for dinner. It was super yummy for dinner, it should be even better today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I have gallons of chili leftover from last night...leftovers rule, especially when you don't get home until 10 PM on class nights.

Got a lemon pepper chicken sandwich today. Had some leftover smoked mozarella and fresh basil leaves from a lunch over the weekend, so I put them on it too.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover jambalaya for me. Made it for the game yesterday. Good stuff.


----------



## snickerd3

while the lasnaga was good, it was missing something. I used dried onion instead of fresh onion, because I wasn't going to go back to the store again. maybe that was the difference.


----------



## snickerd3

leftover fajitas and chicken tacos for lunch today...yummy


----------



## maryannette

Roasted turkey and bacon wrap with lettuce and cantelope.

YUUMMMMMM.


----------



## willsee

Vanilla protein powder and orange gatorade power + water


----------



## snickerd3

willsee said:


> Vanilla protein powder and orange gatorade power + water



sounds oh so yummy


----------



## Supe

A microwaved ham and cheese sandwich today.


----------



## Dexman PE

An "international" potluck at the office today. I ate enough to know my productivity will be gone for the rest of the day. I may need to take a nap...


----------



## snickerd3

that wouldn't work here. People would claim they brought an america dish and it would consist solely of a bag of chips then pig out on the more elaborate food others brought in


----------



## Dexman PE

Theres a few people who dont bring anything, but for the most part we get some good participation.


----------



## snickerd3

so what did you bring?


----------



## Dexman PE

A bag of chips...

And a large dish of homemade 7-layer dip (I was asked to bring an appetizer).


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> A bag of chips...
> 
> And a large dish of homemade 7-layer dip (I was asked to bring an appetizer).


i love 7-layer dip!! does yours use refried beans?


----------



## Dexman PE

snickerd3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bag of chips...
> 
> And a large dish of homemade 7-layer dip (I was asked to bring an appetizer).
> 
> 
> 
> i love 7-layer dip!! does yours use refried beans?
Click to expand...

of course. Its the foundation of a good dip.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover chicken pasta, yogurt, cheddar cheese stick and a cherry coke zero.


----------



## willsee

Sirloin Steak and Green beans


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

leftover chicken fajitas


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Anyone else here completely overdo it when it comes to making soups and stews? I went to make a batch of beef, barley, and tomato soup this morning (my soups are basically stews, my stews are basically solid). I added carrot, turnip, parsnip, anise, onion, and celery as well.

The veggies didn't look like much when I chopped them up, but my almost bathtub sized dutch oven is up to the top. I haven't even added the barley yet.

PS - Anyone mentioning "anise" or "dutch oven" as it does not regard to cooking will feel the full wrath of the Banhammer.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I make a burgoo (BBQ stew) that absolutely fills my biggest pot. It gets hard to stir when it's close to done.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Got some assorted types of sushi from Whole Foods for lunch today. It was really good. The thing with sushi is that they seem so small and dainty, so you load up on them. Then when you start eating them you realize how filling they are between the fish and the rice, you realize you bought wayyy too many.

Today is Enchanted Under the Sea day at VTE Haus. We had that for lunch and are making lobster tacos for dinner. I had them steam the lobsters for me at the Stop and Shop, but I thought it would have been fun to bring a couple home, remove the rubber bands, and put them on the floor for the dogs to chase...


----------



## snickerd3

leftover pizza


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Tater chips.


----------



## willsee

Was going to have deer tenderloin

Went out with the wife instead for cuban sandwiches.


----------



## Master slacker

Leftover homemade pizza. Gonna keep it cold for lunch. I don't think it's a warm-and-soggy pizza type of day.


----------



## momech

Master slacker said:


> Leftover homemade pizza. Gonna keep it cold for lunch. I don't think it's a warm-and-soggy pizza type of day.


We have a convection oven in our kitchen at work. Reheats pizza like a champ, no soggy microwave crust.


----------



## Master slacker

We have a full on oven, but i'm just too lazy to let it sit in there for long.


----------



## snickerd3

leftover shake and bake chicken and cheesy rice


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Cat food


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> Cat food


what kind of tuna? chunk or albacore?


----------



## Dexman PE

Burger King. I eat there often enough to remind myself why I dont eat there more often...


----------



## jeb6294

I'm trying to stick to the low carb thing again so we usually go to the North DFAC (dining facility for you civilians) where I'll hit up the salad bar and make a salad with the usual fixins and some tuna on half my tray and usually some sort of meat to go with it. Yesterday was a double cheeseburger minus the bun.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Today will be corned beef, provolone, and mustard on sourdough, and a pear.


----------



## Ble_PE

Meeting the Mrs. at a Colombian bakery. I'm sure there will be plenty of good stuff to eat.


----------



## Master slacker

Don't forget to order some coke.


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> Don't forget to order some coke.


It comes standard with each plate.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

And a um...powdered donut.


----------



## willsee

jeb6294 said:


> I'm trying to stick to the low carb thing again so we usually go to the North DFAC (dining facility for you civilians) where I'll hit up the salad bar and make a salad with the usual fixins and some tuna on half my tray and usually some sort of meat to go with it. Yesterday was a double cheeseburger minus the bun.


Don't forget refeeds


----------



## snickerd3

left over stirfry chicken and rice


----------



## Supe

5 Guys Burger and fries. Yep, went the healthy route today.


----------



## Dexman PE

Reheated pizza.


----------



## snickerd3

old el paso tortilla stuffers carne asada steak ....something new i saw at they store


----------



## FLBuff PE

leftover meatloaf, cheese stick, key lime pie yogurt, and a cherry coke zero


----------



## Supe

We ate at Hooters today. It's good to be back in a corporate office...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Grilled brats and CABs!!!

Oh, yeah. You read that right!


----------



## snickerd3

filet-o-fish


----------



## willsee

Steak and baked potato


----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Grilled brats and CABs!!!
> Oh, yeah. You read that right!


BASTARD!

Sonic coney (with chili and cheese), tots and a large Dr Pepper. I splurged today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Turkey sandwidh with munster, baby tomatoes on the side.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled brats and CABs!!!
> Oh, yeah. You read that right!
> 
> 
> 
> BASTARD!
Click to expand...

I knew I could still count on you!



> Sonic coney (with chili and cheese), tots and a large Dr Pepper. I splurged today.


Tried the New York one yet? That's the one that appeals to me.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilled brats and CABs!!!
> Oh, yeah. You read that right!
> 
> 
> 
> BASTARD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew I could still count on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic coney (with chili and cheese), tots and a large Dr Pepper. I splurged today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried the New York one yet? That's the one that appeals to me.
Click to expand...

Not yet. I'm more of the traditional coney guy.

For MA: BAHSTAHD!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

DINNER TIME!!!!


----------



## momech

Dexman PE said:


> DINNER TIME!!!!


I think somebody's hooked!


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> DINNER TIME!!!!


LUNCH thread fail


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Definite fail. The original, and perhaps only, scotch ramen experience involed Johnny Walker Red.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

fail or not, I call it a win simply because it brought this thread back from page 2 of the Shoot the Breeze section.


----------



## Master slacker

Is lunch more important than Ines Sainz?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^ You've got a better chance at having lunch than having Ms. Sainz, so I'd say yeah.


----------



## Master slacker

Damn you and your rational logic!


----------



## willsee

baked potato and ham


----------



## Ble_PE

Carapulcra. Good stuff.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ble_PE said:


> Carapulcra. Good stuff.


Bless you.


----------



## Guest

I had leftovers from last night - pulled pork cooked in sauerkraut and spatzle. Completely awesome!! 

JR


----------



## Master slacker

leftover shrimp po-boy. nom


----------



## maryannette

Fresh garden salad! I love fresh vegetables.


----------



## willsee

steak and peas


----------



## csb

I had a Lean Cuisine and then ate a s'more I made in the microwave.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

csb said:


> I had a Lean Cuisine and then ate a s'more I made in the microwave.


It's fun watching those marshmallows expand in the microwave. I used to do that all the time. I used to know exactly how long to cook it so that the chocolate was gooey, but held it's shape, and the marshmallow was perfectly cooked. It was somewhere in the neighborhood of 7 seconds.


----------



## Master slacker

You must have had a weak microwave.

For us, it takes less than a second. Of course, when we turn the microwave on, the world looks wavy and I get the runs.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^You could try closing the microwave door before turning it on...


----------



## csb

Our microwave must be weak- it's a full 25 seconds for it to blow up and for the chocolate to be the right melty.


----------



## envirotex

chopped beef sandwich and a diet big red...


----------



## snickerd3

tried the mango pineapple smoothie from mcDonalds...not too shabby...better than the wild berry which is super sweet.

although its about that time to get lunch...too lazy to drive to subway, so mcD's it is. need to go to the store tonight for lunch stuff,.


----------



## DS58

modest small turkey on a small roll with modest amount of leftover cole slaw from the fridge...

Then a Venti Coconut Mocha from Starbucks just 'cause I had a coupon. :huh:


----------



## Supe

Grilled chicken sandwich. Trying to get into the diet mode again.


----------



## Ble_PE

Pizza. Wasn't the best, but pizza is never bad.


----------



## snickerd3

not true...depends on the toppings.


----------



## Ble_PE

For me there are two toppings for pizza: cheese and meat.


----------



## snickerd3

Ham on hawaiian pizza is as far as meat pizza topping I go. Sausage or pepperoni or chicken are nasty on pizza. I had to grin and bear this week when they only catered in the fancy loaded pizzas. the veggitarian was salad tomato chunks, onion, 3 types of peppers, etc so that was out. the mushroom pizza had sauage on it, the others were meat combos...what about plain ol cheese pizza.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Leftover beef tagine with chickpeas and raisins and fried apples. I got a great Moroccan cookbook for my b'day and have loved most of the dishes we tried from it.


----------



## blybrook PE

chicken / cheese pasta bake with a side of granola for lunch... Mainly leftovers from last night...


----------



## willsee

brats (no bun) and black beans


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

willsee said:


> brats (no bun) and black beans


Glad my cube ain't next to yours!



Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J


Peanut butter is the scourge of this world.


----------



## Master slacker

Peanut butter &gt;&gt;&gt; Lung butter


----------



## wilheldp_PE

VTEnviro said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB&amp;J
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut butter is the scourge of this world.
Click to expand...

I eat peanut butter sandwiches, peanut butter filled pretzels, peanut butter chip granola bars, Reese's peanut butter cups, and honey roasted peanuts just about every day.


----------



## Master slacker

I regularly bathe in PB.


----------



## snickerd3

PB is great!!


----------



## DS58

Master slacker said:


> I regularly bathe in PB.


PB bath?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> PB is great!!


Yeah, if you like something with the consistency and color of whipped turds.

I'm an adventurous eater, I'll try just about anything once. Hell, I'm looking forward to hakarl when I go to Iceland.

There's only about 5 things I truly despise, in no particular order: coffee, olives, feta cheese, PB, and mangoes.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^Now we know what toppings to order on your pizza!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Tofu, hummus, and Red Bull (or any energy drink for that matter) are the three at the top of the list of food-stuffs I won't touch.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

See I love both tofu and hummus.

What is it that makes people like or dislike a taste anyway?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Never had any of the three so I have no idea what they taste like or even the consistency. I just won't eat them out of spite to my hippy wife.


----------



## FLBuff PE

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PB is great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if you like something with the consistency and color of whipped turds.
> 
> I'm an adventurous eater, I'll try just about anything once. Hell, I'm looking forward to hakarl when I go to Iceland.
> 
> There's only about 5 things I truly despise, in no particular order: coffee, olives, feta cheese, PB, and mangoes.
Click to expand...

Those 5 are on my favorites list.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

How are they hippie? They're pretty mainstream, not just for treehumping vegan types.

I like to get firm tofu, and stiry fry it up with snow peas, mushrooms, and string beans, and call it dinner.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

VTEnviro said:


> There's only about 5 things I truly despise, in no particular order: coffee, olives, feta cheese, PB, and mangoes.


I like all of those except mangoes. I don't dislike mangoes, I have just never tried them or don't remember what they taste like if I have tried them.



Dexman PE said:


> Tofu, hummus, and Red Bull (or any energy drink for that matter) are the three at the top of the list of food-stuffs I won't touch.


I like all of those too. I don't drink Red Bull often because I don't like the affect it has on my body, but I don't mind the taste. Tofu literally has no taste to it. It's just like a sponge. I like it because it soaks up the juice in Hot and Sour Soup which is delicious.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Mangoes are sweet to the point I find them oversweet. When I went here a few months back:







for no apparent reason, Robert (he was there) the owner hacked on up and gave me and my wife each a half. Might have been the $100 worth of stuff in the cart...Anyway, I couldn't really say no at that point. It was painful.

Fortunately, we went to the taqueria down the street and I stuffed my face with habanero slaw to make up for it.

There's another one, spicy stuff. I'll eat a whole habanero just for the kick, my wife doesn't even like handling hot peppers because if she touches her nose or yes the rest of the day, it hurts her.


----------



## envirotex

VTEnviro said:


> There's only about 5 things I truly despise, in no particular order: coffee, olives, feta cheese, PB, and mangoes.


Coffee makes the world go round...


----------



## snickerd3

I'll eat tofu but not in large quantities. Humus is good depending on the flavor.

feta cheese, goat cheese, blue cheese...any of the crumble cheeses I will not touch.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Don't try Stilton or any Double Gloucester in that case...


----------



## snickerd3

When we went to switzerland we had some awesome cheese fondue at a winter street festival.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Damn you get around.


----------



## willsee

VTEnviro said:


> How are they hippie? They're pretty mainstream, not just for treehumping vegan types.
> I like to get firm tofu, and stiry fry it up with snow peas, mushrooms, and string beans, and call it dinner.


I believe you're missing meat in your dish.


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> Damn you get around.


mr snicks previous job allowed for many half priced vacations to some rather exotic places.


----------



## snickerd3

willsee said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are they hippie? They're pretty mainstream, not just for treehumping vegan types.
> I like to get firm tofu, and stiry fry it up with snow peas, mushrooms, and string beans, and call it dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're missing meat in your dish.
Click to expand...

firm tofu is pretty dense...close enough to meat for some


----------



## willsee

snickerd3 said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are they hippie? They're pretty mainstream, not just for treehumping vegan types.
> I like to get firm tofu, and stiry fry it up with snow peas, mushrooms, and string beans, and call it dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're missing meat in your dish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firm tofu is pretty dense...close enough to meat for some
Click to expand...

not at all


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Not every single meal needs a meat, veggie, and starch all together in 3 separate compartments.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

willsee said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are they hippie? They're pretty mainstream, not just for treehumping vegan types.
> I like to get firm tofu, and stiry fry it up with snow peas, mushrooms, and string beans, and call it dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you're missing meat in your dish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> firm tofu is pretty dense...close enough to meat for some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at all
Click to expand...

"close enough" doesnt cut it. If I want a "meat-like" substance in my food, I will stick with meat.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

VTEnviro said:


> *Not every single meal needs a meat*, veggie, and starch all together in 3 separate compartments.


That'd get you shot down here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

VTEnviro said:


> Not every single meal needs a meat, veggie, and starch all together in 3 separate compartments.


I agree. They mix together quite well too.


----------



## willsee

VTEnviro said:


> Not every single meal needs a meat, veggie, and starch all together in 3 separate compartments.


I agree

Who needs veggies


----------



## Ble_PE

VTEnviro said:


> Damn you get around.


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> Not every single meal needs a meat, veggie, and starch all together in 3 separate compartments.


yep. speggettii or pasta night doesn't have meat in our house. Although sometime a swear minisnick already a self proclaimed vegitarian...he probably would like tofu


----------



## momech

VTEnviro said:


> How are they hippie? They're pretty mainstream, not just for treehumping vegan types.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## blybrook PE

lunch today will be meat. Won't touch tofu; don't like the texture. Don't eat spam either, but will take corned beef hash any day straight from the can. Will also enjoy a few of the MRE's that are out there, but avoid those burgers and sausage fingers at all costs...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not every single meal needs a meat, veggie, and starch all together in 3 separate compartments.
> 
> 
> 
> yep. speggettii or pasta night doesn't have meat in our house. Although sometime a swear minisnick already a self proclaimed vegitarian...he probably would like tofu
Click to expand...

I have a good weeknight cookbook that is a veggie book. It's good for weeknights, since the meals are quick. And good for summer, when you don't want to turn the oven on or eat anything heavy.

You might wanna give this a whirl Snick.

http://moosewoodrestaurant.com/cgi/store.c...erch_books.html


----------



## snickerd3

we have a case of those (MREs) somewhere in the garage or crawl space...for emergencies...those things have a shelflife longer than a twinkie.


----------



## envirotex

today was turkey sandwich and a fresca


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> we have a case of those (MREs) somewhere in the garage or crawl space...for emergencies...those things have a shelflife longer than a twinkie.


And a calorie count of a few hundred Twinkies.


----------



## blybrook PE

I've got several cases out in my conex that are the winter grade (freeze dried); MUCH longer shelf life.

I've had a few regular meals that were allowed to freeze / thaw a few times, NOT GOOD. If the package is starting to swell on its own, for the love of life, do NOT open it! Especially inside a vehicle, you cannot get that smell out, no matter how hard you try...

One meal is usually enough to keep you going for a day, if not longer; but you will easily loose your regularity if you eat too many...


----------



## envirotex

blybrook PE said:


> I've got several cases out in my conex that are the winter grade (freeze dried); MUCH longer shelf life.
> I've had a few regular meals that were allowed to freeze / thaw a few times, NOT GOOD. If the package is starting to swell on its own, for the love of life, do NOT open it! Especially inside a vehicle, you cannot get that smell out, no matter how hard you try...
> 
> One meal is usually enough to keep you going for a day, if not longer; but you will easily loose your regularity if you eat too many...


Just don't eat the chocolate-covered granola bar/cookie/brownie thing...


----------



## knight1fox3

Mmmmm....this cream corn is delicious. Yeah except for the fact it's supposed to be deviled ham..... uke:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

The fridge is empty, off to conjure up something somewhere. Not sure what yet.


----------



## blybrook PE

envirotex said:


> Just don't eat the chocolate-covered granola bar/cookie/brownie thing...



Those are great for quick energy.. Don't touch the brownies myself; but I do like the granola bars and pound cakes.


----------



## envirotex

Taco Bell, today.

Tomorrow, post-holiday, post-birthday diet. Dammit.


----------



## willsee

Split Chicken Breast with ramen noodles


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^ No scotch?


----------



## willsee

im a bourbon person


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I don't think he was there for that one Worley.

I've got a bitch of a food poisoning case, I'm just gently trying to keep ginger ale down right now.


----------



## Supe

What gave it to you?


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a bitch of a food poisoning case, I'm just gently trying to keep ginger ale down right now.
> 
> 
> 
> What gave it to you?
Click to expand...

Perhaps it was this?









> _*Cuitlacoche*_ is a black fungus that infects corn fields, making the kernels bulbous and swollen as they fill with spores. It also goes by the name Huitlacoche. If you're having trouble with the pronounciation, it's: Cuitlacoche (kweet-lah-KOH-chay) or Huitlacoche (dat-sfuckin-NAS-tee).
> It's safe to say this is the first time I've ever paid for an infection. I am, of course, not counting the one I got from your mother. (YES! You walked right into that.)
> 
> I've read that U.S. farmers consider it a disease and destroy it. Farmers in Mexico put it in cans and sell it as a delicacy. I travelled far and wide to find my own precious can of Cuitlacoche. Okay, it was at my supermarket, but I had to drive like two miles to get there and got stuck at a couple of lights.
> 
> Don't worry, I checked the ingredients before I tasted it. "Smoker's lung" was not on there.
> 
> Before I even got the whole can open, I detected a vague aroma of sweet corn, along with what I can only describe as a deep musky funk. Put 'em together and it smells like corn that forgot to wipe.
> 
> In just a single serving, you'll experience a wide array of textures. Without getting too gross, it's because the disease is more advanced in some kernels than others. One bite might be kinda chewy, while the next might burst in your mouth like a black pus-filled blister. (Whoops, forgot about the not-too-gross thing. Oh well. Nuts to you!)
> 
> So, how does Huitlacoche taste? Does it matter?? LOOK AT IT!
> 
> I guess it would be fair to say it doesn't taste as truly horrible as it looks. The flavor is elusive and difficult to describe, but I'll try: "Kinda yucky." Hey, that wasn't so hard after all. (Sometimes I forget I'm a goddamn wordsmith.)
> 
> For any connoisseurs, I'm not sure if this stuff would go better with red wine or white. How about with a bottle of Bactine? I've always found that goes great with infections.
> 
> Huitlacoche also goes by some other names. It's frequently called Maize Mushroom, Corn Smut, and Mexican Truffle. I've even heard it referred to as "Devil Poop"-- but that was only after I said it. (For God's sake, it comes with little bits of corn already in it! Talk about a time-saver.)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Supe said:


> What gave it to you?


A bad meatball I think.


----------



## Master slacker

Leftover Olive Garden soup today.


----------



## envirotex

homemade chicken wrap. iced tea with lime.


----------



## Master slacker

BBQ chicken


----------



## FLBuff PE

spaghetti with meat balls (homemade), yogurt, cheese stick and a Dr Pepper 10.


----------



## envirotex

FLBuff PE said:


> spaghetti with meat balls (homemade), yogurt, cheese stick and a Dr Pepper 10.


hopefully not the same meatballs as VTE.


----------



## Supe

Potstickers and General Tso's at "Red Bowl" yesterday. It was actually a lot better than I'd expected, more so for the chicken than the potstickers.


----------



## Supe

Ate at the "best barbecue place around" according to my boss today. Tasted like, unsurprisingly, dry pork with vinegar squirted on it. The more times I try it, the more I genuinely hate Carolina barbecue.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I don't like most things BBQ'd. I had pasta with eggplant for lunch.


----------



## willsee

Baja Chicken Sub from Quizno's


----------



## Master slacker

left over pot roast sammich


----------



## snickerd3

ham sandwich from subway


----------



## momech

Supe said:


> Ate at the "best barbecue place around" according to my boss today. Tasted like, unsurprisingly, dry pork with vinegar squirted on it. The more times I try it, the more I genuinely hate Carolina barbecue.


Sorry. Can't beat KC BBQ.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I could beat it with a stick...


----------



## Supe

momech said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ate at the "best barbecue place around" according to my boss today. Tasted like, unsurprisingly, dry pork with vinegar squirted on it. The more times I try it, the more I genuinely hate Carolina barbecue.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Can't beat KC BBQ.
Click to expand...

Sure I can, with just about any place in TX. KC really overdoes it with the tomato-based sauces. Not my cup of tea. The dry rub places are OK.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

That's why I tend not to like BBQ food, it is always just slathered in too much sauce. I like the dry rubs better as well.


----------



## snickerd3

not a huge bbq fan, but texas bbq is ok. dry rubs definitely&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;better


----------



## momech

Supe said:


> KC really overdoes it with the tomato-based sauces.


Wrong.


----------



## Supe

Right.



momech said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> KC really overdoes it with the tomato-based sauces.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

When I lived in VT, the New England BBQ championships were held right down the street from me. If you went on Sunday afternoon, as the competitors were closing up before heading back home, they'd slash prices and all but give you the stuff. I'd waddle around and pig out. By the time I got home, I was usually covered in mud and sauce. Hard to beat a half rack of ribs for $3.

The food was great, as these folks were trying to win a trophy or two along the way.

Did I mention this was held at a brewery as well, back when I was actually allowed to imbibe from time to time.


----------



## Supe

Not the case at the BBQ contest at the Houston Rodeo. After about lunchtime on the second day, you'd be lucky to find scraps in a garbage can.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Either way, I bet the porto-potty is a sight for sore eyes by the middle of the second day.


----------



## envirotex

I live in BBQ heaven...

Centex BBQ

Spinach salad today, btw.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Leftover taco matter...


----------



## Supe

Spicy chicken sandwich from Showmars. Not great, but not bad.


----------



## willsee

Today is leftover Ropa Vieja


----------



## Ble_PE

willsee said:


> Today is leftover Ropa Vieja


You're eating old clothes for lunch? Yuck!


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Sub Station II corned beef and swiss.


----------



## Ble_PE

Leftover chicken casserole with home-grown green beans and corn.


----------



## envirotex

Mmmm...home-grown green beans, almost as good as home-grown tomatoes.

Pina colada yogurt today.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

VTEnviro said:


> That's why I tend not to like BBQ food, it is always just slathered in too much sauce. I like the dry rubs better as well.


+1


----------



## picusld

Wawa Italian shorti with a Screamin Demon pickled sausage


----------



## Supe

Chicken Philly from the local breastaurant.


----------



## snickerd3

^hooters?

Subway now charges for avocado on the sandwich...bummer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Chicken sandwich I inhaled between the field and office.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Forgot my wallet at home today. Lunch = Snickers bar, Gardetto's, &amp; Vitamin Water. I'm going to be starving by 2.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> ^hooters?
> Subway now charges for avocado on the sandwich...bummer.



Phil's Tavern.


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^hooters?
> Subway now charges for avocado on the sandwich...bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil's Tavern.
Click to expand...

so it was a typo...breastraunt is a good name for places like hooters


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Or a milk bar.


----------



## willsee

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^hooters?
> Subway now charges for avocado on the sandwich...bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil's Tavern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so it was a typo...breastraunt is a good name for places like hooters
Click to expand...

I believe he said before that it was like hooters only better


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^hooters?
> Subway now charges for avocado on the sandwich...bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil's Tavern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so it was a typo...breastraunt is a good name for places like hooters
Click to expand...


Yep, the gals at Phil's put Hooters to shame.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Sub Station II #13.


----------



## Supe

I'm in a Chinese kind of mood today, but don't know if I want to walk all the way down there. May end up saying f*ck it and getting Subway.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## Supe

Went Chinese, wish I hadn't. Was uninspiring today.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J today just in case you are wondering.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Supe said:


> Went Chinese, wish I hadn't. Was uninspiring today.


I was in the field for a new project. Also had Chinese. Was worried when they brought bread and butter out instead of fried noodles before I ordered, but I got a mountain of food and it was good.

Today is leftover veggie lasagna for lunch and probably dinner.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I just can't get excited about Chinese food. I'll eat it, but given the choice between that and a burger, I'd take the burger every time.

I do like egg drop soup, but am surprised how many restaurants botch it.


----------



## willsee

chicken and peas


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> I just can't get excited about Chinese food. I'll eat it, but given the choice between that and a burger, I'd take the burger every time.
> I do like egg drop soup, but am surprised how many restaurants botch it.


Everytime we went out to dinner for a special occasion when I was a kid we went to this Chinese place in town. Later, a top notch buffet opened up and I went weekly with friends. So I grew up on the stuff.

My first job out of college was on the second floor of a building with retail downstairs and offices upstairs. We were right on top of a nasty Chinese place. Somehow, they made soup that was greasy. Plus they used to like to pump out their grease trap onto a field behind the building.


----------



## Supe

CT has a lot of Chinese immigrants, and as a result, the flavor and quality of the Chinese food up there was MUCH better than most places I've been. That's the stuff I grew up with. If I could have pork fried dumplings every day, I would.


----------



## frazil

is it lunch yet??


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J today just in case you are wondering.


only when you don't have pb&amp;j

:gora:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I ain't had one of them in over 20 years.

I'm craving gazpacho today, it's real hot today and that would hit the spot.


----------



## Master slacker

I'll let you know when that happens!


----------



## snickerd3

chef boyardee yummy!


----------



## Supe

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich lunch special at the breastaurant.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> chef boyardee yummy!


I did that recently as well. Just felt like it for some reason.

I had turkey and American in a pita.


----------



## MA_PE

I had some chef-boyardee recently. It sounded good and then it reminded me why typically don't eat that stuff.


----------



## snickerd3

beef raviolli is the only chef boyardee i will eat


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I like the spaghetti o's with hot dog.


----------



## snickerd3

spaghettio's must be the plain original variety


----------



## willsee

Mexican with the wife


----------



## snickerd3

lunch dates...what are those?


----------



## willsee

We work 5 mins away from each other

We try to once a week


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Used to do that when my wife worked 5 minutes away (albeit in a different state) than me.


----------



## Supe

I thought the whole point of working was to have 8-9 hours/day that you didn't have to see your significant other?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Supe said:


> I thought the whole point of working was to have 8-9 hours/day that you didn't have to see your significant other?


If your wife works 3 consecutive 12 hour overnight shifts, you can go almost 3 full days without seeing them. When my wife leaves for work at 6 on Sunday afternoon, I'm lucky to see her for a total of an hour before I get home from work on Wednesday afternoon (I get home at ~5:30p, and she leaves at 6).


----------



## Supe

MIAF is too squeamish to be a nurse, unfortunately.


----------



## willsee

steak and carrots


----------



## snickerd3

left over pizza and breadstick


----------



## envirotex

there was lunch?


----------



## roadwreck

willsee said:


> Mexican with the wife


Open marriage? :huh:


----------



## snickerd3

note to self, don't add the crutons to the salad in the morning when you are making lunch. Wait or else they will get super soggy from the lettuce.


----------



## Supe

She crab soup and a house salad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

KFC sandwich and a Vitamin Water.


----------



## knight1fox3

WI State Fair started yesterday. Lots of opportunities to eat food that is really unhealthy. Not sure how I feel about deep-fried beer and deep-fried butter. :screwloose:

Lots of foods on a stick choices too.


----------



## Supe

How exactly does one do a reuben on a stick?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> WI State Fair started yesterday.


Did you get caught up in the race riot outside of the fair yesterday?


----------



## csb

roadwreck said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican with the wife
> 
> 
> 
> Open marriage? :huh:
Click to expand...


----------



## knight1fox3

wilheldp_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WI State Fair started yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get caught up in the race riot outside of the fair yesterday?
Click to expand...

Thankfully no. But it is all over the news here. They will be enforcing an after 5pm curfew now for anyone under the age of 18. Shame that the actions of a few have to ruin fun for the majority of younger attendees.


----------



## Guest

Pulled pork sliders here! 

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

You keep your pork pulling habits to yourself, ok?


----------



## snickerd3

found a really good hummus as Sam's yesterday. They were having a demo of it. yummy!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ham and pastrami on white with Code red and tater chips.


----------



## Supe

Oooh, pastrami!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Yep. OM sub sammich kit.


----------



## Master slacker

Steak, potatoes, salad, dinner roll, ice cream, and cake.

Safety celebration lunches are teh roxxors.


----------



## Supe

Buffalo chicken on wheat from Subway.


----------



## snickerd3

left over chicken burritto stuff converted to taco salad


----------



## wilheldp_PE

snickerd3 said:


> found a really good hummus as Sam's yesterday. They were having a demo of it. yummy!!!


That Sam's hummus kicks ass. Eat it with Simply Naked pita chips, and you have an awesome snack/light meal.


----------



## maryannette

Awesome salad. mmmmmmmm


----------



## snickerd3

chef boyardee here...the bread was a little green so the much wanted PB&amp;J was off the menu. Salad was going to be the next choice, but I forgot we finished the lettuce a couple days ago for burittos.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## willsee

T-Bone and mushy rice/chick peas/potatoes


----------



## envirotex

Reading this thread makes me hungry.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

envirotex said:


> Reading this thread makes me hungry.


Me too, which is why I'm heading out to grab something now...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

willsee said:


> T-Bone and mushy rice/chick peas/potatoes


I'll pass on anything intentionally called 'mushy.'

I had leftover Sicilian pizza.


----------



## Supe

French dip and fries.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Leftover shishkabobs.


----------



## willsee

Turkey/carrots/peas


----------



## snickerd3

leftover taco stuff in a salad


----------



## Jacob_PE

i just had a footlong, wheat, chicken oven 'crisp', the thing tasted terrible, but the girl that made the sandwich was cute.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ I had one last week and didn't think it was bad. Definately not one of my favs, but it wasn't horrible.

KFC popcorn chicken and a Sobe for me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

We made chicken breasts stuffed with parmesan and ricotta last night, with an apricot/pear sauce on top, and a side salad. I plowed into the leftovers.


----------



## Master slacker

Turkey burger and banana for me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> *Turkey burger *and banana for me.


Blasphemy!


----------



## Master slacker

It used to breathe. It's still OK.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I like turkey burger, but I like salmon burger even better.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> It used to breathe. It's still OK.


No. It's not.

I'll have to say that in a moment of weakness, I tried one. Had to spit it out, couldn't even swallow it.

Nope, nice medium rare ground beef for me, thanks.



VTEnviro said:


> I like turkey burger, but I like salmon burger even better.


I don't eat anything that lives in the water.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I eat a lot of fish. Good for my diet given certain medical conditions I have.


----------



## Master slacker

Capt Worley PE said:


> I don't eat anything that lives in the water.


... and you're the "Captain"?

Seriously, not even boiled crawfish, shrimp, oysters, alligator, salmon, red fish, yada yada ad infinitum?

Dude...


----------



## Flyer_PE

For me, if it has the word "burger" in the name, it had better be a bovine based sammich.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat anything that lives in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you're the "Captain"?
> 
> Seriously, not even boiled crawfish, shrimp, oysters, alligator, salmon, red fish, yada yada ad infinitum?
> 
> Dude...
Click to expand...

Nope. Matter of fact I can tell you exactly what I've eaten since June 1989.

I had fish sticks twice this year.

Bite of lobster pizza, April 2010. Nasty.

Fried filet of flounder, January 2009. Did it because I hadn't eaten fish in 20 years. Wanted to see if I still hated it. I did.

Lucky for me, my wife feels the same way about fish/seafood.


----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat anything that lives in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you're the "Captain"?
> 
> Seriously, not even boiled crawfish, shrimp, oysters, alligator, salmon, red fish, yada yada ad infinitum?
> 
> Dude...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Matter of fact I can tell you exactly what I've eaten since June 1989.
> 
> I had fish sticks twice this year.
> 
> Bite of lobster pizza, April 2010. Nasty.
> 
> Fried filet of flounder, January 2009. Did it because I hadn't eaten fish in 20 years. Wanted to see if I still hated it. I did.
> 
> Lucky for me, my wife feels the same way about fish/seafood.
Click to expand...

In just over a week I've eaten baked salmon (last Monday), Sushi (last Wednesday), Seared Ahi Tuna (Thursday) and Fried Cod (Friday). I really enjoy seafood, I was also at the beach all last week.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> I had fish sticks twice this year.


You're a gay fish!!!



> Bite of lobster pizza, April 2010. Nasty.


Agreed...blecch! Give me mushrooms or onions or pepperoni for toppings, none of this wacky goat cheese with wilted field green and free range ham pizza shit.

I love fish, never had it much as a kid, but make it a lot now, especially in the summer because it doesn't need to cook long and it's generally light. I go back and forth between salmon, halibut, swordfish, and tilapia as to which one my favorite is.

The other nice thing about living in New England is if you find a good sale, you can get lobster for $6.99/lb.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

VTEnviro said:


> I had fish sticks twice this year.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a gay fish!!!
Click to expand...

Didn't say I liked it. i was just curious, ya know?



VTEnviro said:


> I love fish, never had it much as a kid, but make it a lot now, especially in the summer because it doesn't need to cook long and it's generally light. I go back and forth between salmon, halibut, swordfish, and tilapia as to which one my favorite is.


Being Southern, I had a lot of fish/seafood growing up. Bream, catfish, shrimp, herring, etc. But I detested it. had to eat it though, and hated every bit of it. Worst meal I ever had was fried bream and sweet potatoes.



VTEnviro said:


> The other nice thing about living in New England is if you find a good sale, you can get lobster for $6.99/lb.


When we did the Maine/VT/NH trip as kids, mom and dad were batpoop crazy to get the cheap lobster in Maine. My sister and I walked to McD's and had Big Macs.

$6.99 is better spent on NY strips, IMO.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I like Turkey burger. I will (and have) substituted it for anything ground beef can be used for (burgers, taco salad, burritos, etc). I have also substitued deer, elk, bison, antellope, and bear for anything I can get from a cow (ground beef, steaks, pot roast, jerkey, liver, etc).

If it's meat, I'll eat it.

Oh, and I have no issues with anything from the ocean, rivers and lakes. Except a few types of sushi (octopus &amp; eel are just way too chewy with horrible flavor).


----------



## Master slacker

OOOOooooooohhhhh... sushi... OM NOM NOM!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> $6.99 is better spent on NY strip*per*s, IMO.


Fixed it for you. I like beef, but never was a big steak fan. I grew up with too much "here's your meat, here's your veggie, here's your starch" all separate on one plate. We usually make more 'one pot' style meals these days.



> Oh, and I have no issues with anything from the ocean, rivers and lakes. Except a few types of sushi (octopus &amp; eel are just way too chewy with horrible flavor).


I never thought I'd like eel. We went to a Japanese place in my VT days with an Asian couple we were friends with, and let them guide our menu picks. I split an eel roll with my wife and was surprised how good it tasted. It was actually somewhat sweet.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Give me a diablo sandwich, a Dr. Pepper, and make it quick, I'm in a goddam hurry.


----------



## maryannette

Chicken SALAD! yum yum yum num num


----------



## Flyer_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Give me a diablo sandwich, a Dr. Pepper, and make it quick, I'm in a goddam hurry.


Who ya chasin'? Somebody chasin' you?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Flyer_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a diablo sandwich, a Dr. Pepper, and make it quick, I'm in a goddam hurry.
> 
> 
> 
> Who ya chasin'? Somebody chasin' you?
Click to expand...

Nobody's chasin' me, boy!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Turkey and swiss sandwhich, cheese stick, yogurt, and cherry coke zero for me today.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Hot dog, chips, and code red.


----------



## Ble_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Hot dog, chips, and code red.


Is that a turkey dog?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hot dog, chips, and code red.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a turkey dog?
Click to expand...

I had the unfortunate pleasure of trying those once, too. Not an experience to be repeated.

OM Beef Frank.

I'm really not a big poultry fan, either, but I can eat most of it and enjoy some of it. But I generally prefer my meat to come from something with hooves.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Steak sandwich, chips, and a bottle of water.


----------



## roadwreck

Chick-fil-a chicken samich. Yum


----------



## mizzoueng

grabbed a sausage/mushroom pizza and some chocolate cookies at the cafeteria.


----------



## FLBuff PE

roadwreck said:


> *Chick*-fil-a *chicken* samich. Yum


From the department of redundancy department. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## roadwreck

FLBuff PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Chick*-fil-a *chicken* samich. Yum
> 
> 
> 
> From the department of redundancy department. Thanks for the clarification.
Click to expand...

don't blame me, that's how they have it on their menu

http://www.chick-fil-a.com/Food/Menu-Detai...hicken-Sandwich

It's done that way to differentiate it from the other chicken sandwiches on their menu. Duh.


----------



## willsee

turkey/rice


----------



## Master slacker

mizzoueng said:


> grabbed a sausage


Do you, by chance, like fish sticks?


----------



## ElCid03

Yesterday's Lunch: Spareribs and corn with sides of mortar and small arms fire.

I am not a fan of f&amp;^cking RPG's.

I am a fan of watching a .50 cal do work though.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

.50 cal's certainly look like a lot of fun (assuming you're not taking return fire).


----------



## Jacob_PE

Hand Cannon FTW.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wendy's spicy chicken caesar salad is not very good. The frosty afterward however, is quite tasty.


----------



## snickerd3

ran out of time this morning bc minisnick wanted to brush his teeth. so i didn't get to pack a lunch, had bigmac from mcDs


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm sorry snick. If you want to take sick time for the rest of the day, I'll understand.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> I'm sorry snick. If you want to take sick time for the rest of the day, I'll understand.


lusone:


----------



## willsee

Double Oven Crispy Chicken Breast on 6" bread from Subway


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Chicken sandwich, a pear, and a blueberry yogurt.


----------



## FLBuff PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Turkey and swiss sandwhich, cheese stick, yogurt, and cherry coke zero for me today.


Repeat.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

#13 sub from Sub Station II. Man, I think those jalepenos doubled in potency from Wednesday night.


----------



## Master slacker

Tomorrow, it'll feel as if it doubled again.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I know. :-O


----------



## Supe

1/2 price wings at Hooters! That means two of my favorite things for lunch - wings and breasts!


----------



## ElCid03

Oddly enough I just can't seem to find a Hooters over here.


----------



## Master slacker

OJ and vodka and a little sprite tfor that fizzzzzzzzz


----------



## envirotex

What's in the Superman lunch box today? I'm hungry, and I need some suggestions...


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## Supe

Pot roast and mashed potatoes. They didn't have the usual Wednesday rib special at Dixie Tavern for some reason...


----------



## ElCid03

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J


I figured you would have a po'boy.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover pot roast FTW!


----------



## snickerd3

subway..they got rid of the crispy chicken here...so sad


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

KFC popcorn chicken and a couple snackers, with an orange Vitamin water. Very interesting aftertaste left in my mouth...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Hardee's sausage and egg biscuit.


----------



## maryannette

Leftover chicken and green beans from last night. Very yummy again.


----------



## snickerd3

it will be leftover pasta when lunchtiem rolls around


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Bratwurst and Code Red.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and apple.


----------



## engineergurl

Hibachi Express and birthday cupcakes (my coworkers are a few days behind, but brought me an awesome lunch today!!!) and yes I am JUST getting around to eating lunch at 3 pm.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Tomato based veggie soup. And a couple corn muffins my wife made.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover lasagne, cheese stick, yogurt, and a cherry coke zero.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Sweet &amp; Sour Chicken with fried rice.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Carrot soup made from the last harvest of carrots from our garden.


----------



## snickerd3

i don't like cooked carrots


----------



## envirotex

leftover chicken pasta but craving a thanksgiving sandwich.


----------



## DS58

Arby's roast turkey and Swiss whole wheat wrap


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I got the worst hankering for fish tacos today.


----------



## ElCid03

VTEnviro said:


> I got the worst hankering for fish tacos today.


The fish here is flown in from Europe and scares the sh*&amp;t out of me.

Lunch is usually something curry flavored because the cooks are from Nepal and India.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^But, it's European. I don't get it.


----------



## benbo

Capt Worley PE said:


> Code Red.


Did you also give one to Santiago?

I can handle the truth.


----------



## snickerd3

The stupid time change is killing me...still have an hour til lunch!!!!!


----------



## mudpuppy

Leftover half of a Subway sandwich from when I was here at work Saturday. And a salad.


----------



## engineergurl

mac and cheese bake! (leftover of course)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Subway Italian BMT sandwich with a Revive Vitamin Water.


----------



## ElCid03

VTEnviro said:


> ^But, it's European. I don't get it.


Just because the fish is from Europe doesn't mean the cooks are.


----------



## engineergurl

How about some hot dogs that I ended up eating for breakfast? NOW what do I eat for lunch?


----------



## snickerd3

^pancakes!!!


----------



## mudpuppy

w00t, today the cafeteria had burritos, Qdoba style!


----------



## Ble_PE

Leftover pasta carbonara.


----------



## snickerd3

mudpuppy said:


> w00t, today the cafeteria had burritos, Qdoba style!


hush you...I miss me some qdoba. They closed here in my work town about a year ago. So it is a 45 minute drive south or 2 hr drive north to get qdoba.


----------



## DS58

JJ #4 Tom Turkey


----------



## Supe

Chicken tortilla soup and a house salad with honey mustard. Having a chocolate chip Fiber One bar for dessert.


----------



## snickerd3

leftover ginger&amp;garlic porkloin, peas and rice...yummy. not as good as it was last night but still good.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> leftover* ginger&amp;garlic porkloin*, peas and rice...yummy. not as good as it was last night but still good.


One of those Smithfield ones? They rock!

Hardee's Jr. Thickburger. Didn't reheat too well. Felt ill.


----------



## pbrme

^that sounds amazing.

I just made a turkey sandy on croissant, baggie of carrots and grapes, string cheese, chips and granola bar.


----------



## snickerd3

nope. I made the marinade myself....actually used my tupperware marinade container for its intended use. If it tastes as good as it did on pork, I can't wait to try it on chicken, which it was originally intended for.


----------



## Supe

Post the recipe!


----------



## snickerd3

ginger marinade

1 Tbs rice vinegar

1/4 cup soy sauce

1 Tbs sugar

2 Tbs canola oil

1/2 cup finely chopped green onion(i used about 1Tbs dried onion instead)

2 clove garlic minced

1 Tbs ginger (i used powder instead of fresh)

2 Tbs sesame seeds


----------



## DS58

Zone Bar (ho hum)


----------



## blybrook PE

some kind of fish casserole with rice and a salad. skipped on the pea mix; it didn't look appetizing.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

My wife hardboiled some eggs, then wrapped it with meatloaf. I'm about to see what it's all about.


----------



## Master slacker

turkey sammich

apple

water


----------



## engineergurl

roasted chicken with banana peppers sandwich... YUMMY!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Peruvian arroz con pollo.


----------



## envirotex

chick-fil-a sandwich, iced tea


----------



## Supe

Ham, green beans, mashed potatoes, stuffing, and a piece of (cold) apple pie. Part of an office holiday luncheon where they fed us to ease the blow of the "this is how you f*cked up in 2011" presentation.


----------



## willsee

Ble_PE said:


> Peruvian arroz con pollo.


Hmm...what's the difference is between Peruvian and Cuban (is there? I dunno..my wife is Cuban and makes it)


----------



## snickerd3

chef boyardee mini ravioli and popcorn


----------



## blybrook PE

today will be leftover stuffing from last night, banana and yogurt. Maybe a granola bar too...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ham and salami sammich washed down with code red.


----------



## Ble_PE

willsee said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peruvian arroz con pollo.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...what's the difference is between Peruvian and Cuban (is there? I dunno..my wife is Cuban and makes it)
Click to expand...

I'm not sure. It's been my experience that most Latin American countries have their own take on it, but the Peruvian one is made with cilantro and spinach, so the dish is green. They also mix in peas and carrots with the rice (at least Mrs. ble does).


----------



## snickerd3

^ I can't eat salami or bologna for a while. Watched a how's it made sort of episode a coupled weekends ago...nasty!!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Ham and cheese sammich, cheese stick, yogurt and diet cherry soda (generic). I have an apple for later.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> today will be leftover stuffing from last night


For stuffing!!!!


----------



## Supe

^^^ Awesome episode.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

It was a good one.


----------



## mudpuppy

Ble_PE said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peruvian arroz con pollo.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...what's the difference is between Peruvian and Cuban (is there? I dunno..my wife is Cuban and makes it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure. It's been my experience that most Latin American countries have their own take on it, but the Peruvian one is made with cilantro and spinach, so the dish is green. They also mix in peas and carrots with the rice (at least Mrs. ble does).
Click to expand...

Wow, that sounds (and looks) awesome! I want some!


----------



## Master slacker

some sort of chicken and rice mash concoction that was crockpotted yesterday.


----------



## envirotex

Elementary school Thanksgiving lunch.


----------



## snickerd3

they had the official Thanksgiving lunch thing at the local Ryan steakhouse/buffet instead of a pot luck...didn't go. DOn't think too many people did. $9 for food I wont eat with people who wont talk to people outside of the little clicks...not my idea of a good time


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^I don't do office parties for that very reason.


----------



## engineergurl

we had jason's deli deliver... won't do that one again, two + hours to get it here, and one of the ladies french onion soup was tipped over.... at the top of the bag... yup, we all had french onion flavored sandwiches and salads...


----------



## snickerd3

^yuck!!!!!!!


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, didn't go so well with the meatballa poboy or the Caesar slalad


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^^I don't do office parties for that very reason.


I bailed on the Christmas party last year. It was 3-4 days after my father died and I just didn't give a shit. Then I realized, I never gave a shit, and didn't miss it one bit. I have no inclination to go this year.


----------



## willsee

This will be the second year at this company and I'll miss the Christmas party again. Last year my grandmother died and this year I will be in Mexico.

Pork, black beans and rice for lunch.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Our Christmas party is pretty epic. They have it at a really nice, historic hotel downtown. They pay to fly everybody and their spouse in from all of our satellite offices. They get hotel rooms for all of them, plus any local people that want to drink at the party (so they won't drive drunk). We have a cocktail hour, an excellent buffet meal, bingo where everyone wins a prize, we get a nice coat, large door prizes, and everybody walks out with a $100 bill. I've never seen anything like it, but I'm certainly not going to miss it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Last year was lunch at Pizzeria Uno. I don't think I missed much.


----------



## mudpuppy

Mmmm, pizzeria uno. We're going to a place to get chicago style pizza tonight for my birthday. Unfortunately we don't have a Pizzera Uno near here though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I don't like Uno very much, at least the one here. The crust is thick enough, but it's all soggy and chewy. And the sauce is kinda sour for lack of a better word.


----------



## willsee

Picadillo for lunch


----------



## engineergurl

dang it- I did it again, ate my corned beef sandwich for breakfast, now all I have left is an apple...


----------



## Master slacker

Turkey breast, turkey thigh, brocolli pie, sausage bread, dressin', sour dough roll, baked ham, chicken and sausage jambalaya, mashed potatoes, sweet potato caserole, corn casserole, boudin balls, stuffed celery, green beans, piece of cake, and two Diet Cokes.

No, I'm not kidding. And yes, I feel like ass. Mentally checked out.


----------



## Supe

I didn't feel overly jealous until you mentioned boudin. Now I'm pissed that I was stuck eating Subway.


----------



## Master slacker

Every day this week, someone has brought in boudin. Boudin &gt; bacon


----------



## willsee

Subway


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Contractor's Holiday appreciation lunch: Lobster bisque, roast beef, turkey, glazed ham, loaded mashed potatoes, green beans with a garlic sauce, then followed it up with cheesecake and brownies for desert.

Post-lunch coma in 3......2.......1......


----------



## envirotex

company pot luck today...so same here.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Leftover pasta and meat sauce for me.


----------



## mudpuppy

^VTE likes the meat sauce.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^Mudpuppy likes his cinnamon ring well glazed.


----------



## mudpuppy

touche.


----------



## engineergurl

I ate my lunch for breakfast, now what? I actually really want some fried pickles but only get a 30 min lunch and now where on post serves fried pickles.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

We went on this odd pickle craving when we roadtripped around Maritime Canada.

Between the two of us, and occasionally the dog, we went through a big bottle of them everyday.

We get that on vacations sometimes. I almost never drink soda, yet on one trip I was ready to kill someone for something sweet. I was practically addicted to skyr in Iceland, possibly because it's one of the only edible foods there.


----------



## pbrme

mudpuppy said:


> ^VTE likes the meat sauce.







* "Meat sauce isa good eh??"*


----------



## willsee

left over chicken stir fry


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Turkey sandwich, handful of baby tomatoes, and a kiwi.


----------



## mudpuppy

engineergurl said:


> I ate my lunch for breakfast, now what? I actually really want some fried pickles but only get a 30 min lunch and now where on post serves fried pickles.


It's just like crack--they gave you a little taste for free and now you're hooked!



VTEnviro said:


> We went on this odd pickle craving when we roadtripped around Maritime Canada.
> 
> Between the two of us, and occasionally the dog, we went through a big bottle of them everyday.


My dad works for a pickle factory during the summer. I can get a 2-gallon bucket for $6.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Score!

I can get all the cancerous mice and rats I want for free.


----------



## engineergurl

omg... I got to have chocolate covered bacon!!!


----------



## Supe

Wonton soup and a Volcano roll. Overpriced for what it was, but still tasty. My stomach is feeling the volcanic side-effects, though.


----------



## snickerd3

pb&amp;j sandwich and ruffles chips


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

subway sandwich


----------



## Master slacker

Cracker Barrel goodness


----------



## snickerd3

^^overated slop


----------



## Master slacker

"Slop"? If it came from someone not used to eating Illinois food, I might second guess myself.


----------



## snickerd3

if only the smilelys worked for me


----------



## envirotex

vichyssoise


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and apple


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

My dog recently had major surgery, so I need to check in on her at lunchtime. I have to do PT on her knee, so I throw something in to heat up and it's ready 10 minutes or so later once I'm done with her.

Today I made a piece of salmon with balsamic vinegar and blackberries, and a yellow squash on the side.

Cooking is one of my favorite hobbies, I'm no Iron Chef, but I'm at least an Aluminum Chef.


----------



## engineergurl

10 Ritz crackers, 1 can of tunafish drained and mixed with a tablespoon of lowfat mayo, 7 baby carrots with a teaspoon of lowfat ranch dressing, a hard boiled egg and some water... one of the coworkers and I are doing lunches together and it's been working out really well, we don't get to eat out until the last Friday of the month and are holding each other completly accountable...


----------



## willsee

6" flatbread, double chicken breast, pepper jack cheese, onions, olives, pickles, jalepenos, little bit of sweet onion sauce.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ham and egg biscuit from Bojangle's.


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> 10 Ritz crackers, 1 can of tunafish drained and mixed with a tablespoon of lowfat mayo, 7 baby carrots with a teaspoon of lowfat ranch dressing, a hard boiled egg and some water... one of the coworkers and I are doing lunches together and it's been working out really well, we don't get to eat out until the last Friday of the month and are holding each other completly accountable...


sigh... she has failed me, the boss man invited us out to go for tortilla soup today and she wants to go... I'm still on the fence as we still have food here for today and I would like to stick with the plan, but the food fits in my nutritional plan, but I still don't know.... apparently, I am not good at holding her accountable when tortilla soup is involved.


----------



## engineergurl

okay, so now I am alone and wondering what is for lunch, lol


----------



## Supe

I'm frickin' starving. Probably going the she crab soup and salad route for lunch today.


----------



## roadwreck

Supe said:


> I'm frickin' starving. Probably going the *she crab* soup and salad route for lunch today.


She crabs? :blink:


----------



## mudpuppy

Qdoba just opened in my town a few weeks ago. One of my coworkers won a promotional drawing so we all get catered Qdoba lunch today! :w00t:


----------



## snickerd3

^ lucky. I miss qdoba.


----------



## engineergurl

5 oz of canned chicken with 1/2 tablespoon of mayo and a hard boiled egg... skipped the crackers and the carrotts today because my stomach just wasn't feeling them...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

How does your stomach feel something if you haven't ingested it?


----------



## engineergurl

stop being a nerf herder, you know what I mean... don't you?


----------



## willsee

Protein Shake w/ Psyllium husk and a donut


----------



## willsee

mudpuppy said:


> Qdoba just opened in my town a few weeks ago. One of my coworkers won a promotional drawing so we all get catered Qdoba lunch today! :w00t:


I hate you

I miss it so much 

They just opened a Jimmy Johns here so my wife is pumped.


----------



## snickerd3

I had jersy mikes for the first time this week...jimmy johns is defintiely better.

Also had meathead burger for the first time...it was ok, a overpriced for what it is though...a 1/4 lb pound cheeseburger with fries and a drink was over $10.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I have issues paying anything over $5 for a burger. The ingredients aren't expensive, they're not complicated, they're not difficult to make, why the F do they charge so much for them?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

willsee said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Qdoba just opened in my town a few weeks ago. One of my coworkers won a promotional drawing so we all get catered Qdoba lunch today! :w00t:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you
> 
> I miss it so much
> 
> They just opened a Jimmy Johns here so my wife is pumped.
Click to expand...

Meh, Qdoba is alright. I definitely prefer Chipotle. Jimmy John's is pretty good too.


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> I have issues paying anything over $5 for a burger. The ingredients aren't expensive, they're not complicated, they're not difficult to make, why the F do they charge so much for them?


I know, i'm the same way. I didn't get to choose that day though...was onsite with a bunch of field guys whose per diem was more than double mine.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> I had jersy mikes for the first time this week...jimmy johns is defintiely better.


No way! Jersey Mike's is awesome! Just put one in near Milwaukee and it's awesome. I guess it depends on what you had. Their hot subs are great though! And are made way more fresh than JJ IMO.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had jersy mikes for the first time this week...jimmy johns is defintiely better.
> 
> 
> 
> No way! Jersey Mike's is awesome! Just put one in near Milwaukee and it's awesome. I guess it depends on what you had. Their hot subs are great though! And are made way more fresh than JJ IMO.
Click to expand...

I had their cold italain sandwich #13 i think. Yeah it was fresh but it was really tasteless. the bread was horrible.


----------



## willsee

I don't like Jimmy John's so anything is probably better than that.


----------



## mudpuppy

^Agreed, I like subway better than JJ.


----------



## snickerd3

me 2. The #5 is only thing I eat from jimmy johns.


----------



## engineergurl

I like firehouse subs personally but that's just cause we don't have a jersey mikes here.... they have the best tunafish...


----------



## engineergurl

Venison potroast with carrotts and celery, cooked with mrs dash and a little bit of garlic and olive oil.... wish there was more in the bowl that I brought with me!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Mrs. Dash?!?!? Reminds me of my sweet old Jewish grandma from Long Island, who would occasionally use it for a substitute for just about anything. When all else fails, use Mrs. Dash and orange juice.


----------



## snickerd3

jasmine rice with diced up chicken selects from mcD's and drizzled sweet sour sauce over the top


----------



## Supe

Hibachi combo with steamed white rice (chicken, shrimp, and steak).


----------



## engineergurl

VTEnviro said:


> Mrs. Dash?!?!? Reminds me of my sweet old Jewish grandma from Long Island, who would occasionally use it for a substitute for just about anything. When all else fails, use Mrs. Dash and orange juice.


I have 5 flavors of it in my spice rack  I got in the habit of using it to cook when I had all those blood pressure issues... now that we found a med to regulate it properly for me, i can actually use stuff with sodium in it, but I never really switched back.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef on white bread, heated up just right. Mmmmm...


----------



## engineergurl

ooooo, I love this thread!!!

Today it's 4oz of boars head lower sodium turkey cut up and mixed with a green giant 2 serving size steam in the bag veggie blend (cauliflower, orange and yellow carrots and dried cranberries w/butter sauce) and 1/8 cup of roasted, unsalted pistachios (still in the shell).

Edit: and a lipton diet green tea citrus


----------



## envirotex

ham and cheese kolache


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> Today it's 4oz of boars head lower sodium turkey cut up and mixed with a green giant 2 serving size steam in the bag veggie blend (cauliflower, orange and yellow carrots and dried cranberries w/butter sauce) and 1/8 cup of roasted, unsalted pistachios (still in the shell).
> 
> Edit: and a lipton diet green tea citrus


That sounds very specific. I don't remember the last time I measured anything I ate...


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today it's 4oz of boars head lower sodium turkey cut up and mixed with a green giant 2 serving size steam in the bag veggie blend (cauliflower, orange and yellow carrots and dried cranberries w/butter sauce) and 1/8 cup of roasted, unsalted pistachios (still in the shell).
> 
> Edit: and a lipton diet green tea citrus
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds very specific. I don't remember the last time I measured anything I ate...
Click to expand...

I don't measure my foods on saturdays... or when I am eating out...


----------



## snickerd3

brought a salad...just need to go to McD's to get some chicken to put on it.


----------



## MA_PE

Doesn't McD's chicken negate the point of having a salad?


----------



## snickerd3

only if the point of the salad was to eat healthy...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> That sounds very specific. I don't remember the last time I measured anything I ate...


&lt;---fights urge to make crude joke


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Well played sir.


----------



## ElCid03

engineergurl said:


> I like firehouse subs personally but that's just cause we don't have a jersey mikes here.... they have the best tunafish...


My daughter likes to get the fire chief hat from there.


----------



## Supe

Met my boss and coworker at Cowfish today. Had some good fried calamari and a rainbow roll, which is a California roll topped with several different types of fish and some spicy mayo. Good stuff, albeit pricey.


----------



## snickerd3

turned last nights chili into chilimac.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ at least it wasn't McD's again....


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ at least it wasn't McD's again....


 I'm actually the only one in the house that likes chili so I have leftovers in the freezer for several more lunches. minisnick usually likes beans but it was a little spicy...hence added the noodles to dilute it a bit.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I love corned beef sammiches!!!


----------



## snickerd3

just corned beef or a rueben?


----------



## FLBuff PE

snickerd3 said:


> just corned beef or a rueben?


Yes.


----------



## Supe

Gyro pita with a side salad.


----------



## mudpuppy

Subway. Eat Breasts, er I mean, Fresh.


----------



## Undertaker

Firehouse. Ordered a sub that is called the engineer. Damn good.


----------



## engineergurl

beef barley soup today... still trying to recover from some sinus issues...


----------



## Guest

I had chorizo tacos from a local restraunt. In one word - AWESOME!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

Those sound awesome!


----------



## mudpuppy

jregieng said:


> I had chorizo tacos from a local restraunt. In one word - AWESOME!!!


What, you went to El Compa without me? AGAIN??


----------



## engineergurl

venison chili with wild rice and carrot sticks, celery sticks with almond butter and a lil champions greek yogurt


----------



## willsee

Arroz con pollo

Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

> venison chili with wild rice and carrot sticks, celery sticks with almond butter and a lil champions greek yogurt


I thought venison chili was out.

Plus, L'il Champions sounds like a big kid diaper.


----------



## engineergurl

VTEnviro said:


> venison chili with wild rice and carrot sticks, celery sticks with almond butter and a lil champions greek yogurt
> 
> 
> 
> I thought venison chili was out.
> 
> Plus, L'il Champions sounds like a big kid diaper.
Click to expand...

Unfortunatly- I still have 4 pounds of venison chili left... I wish this was not the case... I did mix it with some additional ground beef, wild rice and refried beans...

and I stand slightly corrected on the lil part... it's just champions... but I like them cause they are little and I can actually finish one.

http://chobani.com/products/c/champions/


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I love Chobani. They've got some interesting flavors. Reminds me of skyr.


----------



## envirotex

turkey sandwich and an orangina


----------



## Ble_PE

envirotex said:


> turkey sandwich and an *orangina*


Must resist urge to make sexual joke... :blowup:


----------



## snickerd3

today is a subway day i think


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

There's a Quickie Mart down the street from me where I go to snag a beverage from time to time. They have a Subway within the shop. Apparently the March $5 footlong is jalapeno tuna.

I love a tuna steak, I love to make chili and use jalapeno peppers (among others) to flavor it myself instead of using the powder. But damn, those are 2 great tastes that do NOT taste great together.


----------



## Supe

I think the intent is to make the $5 sandwich a shitty one so you'll buy the more expensive subs when you're already in there.


----------



## snickerd3

Tuna is the special now because it is lent and no meat fridays makes it a nice promotion for having tuna sandwich on sale without saying so. McD's does the same thing, the fish sandwichs are a $4 extra value meal during march.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

What do we get for April then? Gefilte fish on matzo?


----------



## Supe

^^^LMFAO

Double burger with a side of mac and cheese and sweet potato fries. I had eaten healthy all this week, but when the boss says follow me...


----------



## engineergurl

VTEnviro said:


> There's a Quickie Mart down the street from me where I go to snag a beverage from time to time. They have a Subway within the shop. Apparently the March $5 footlong is jalapeno tuna.
> 
> I love a tuna steak, I love to make chili and use jalapeno peppers (among others) to flavor it myself instead of using the powder. But damn, those are 2 great tastes that do NOT taste great together.


ummm... have you tried it? I love that one...


----------



## pbrme

VTEnviro said:


> Plus, L'il Champions sounds like a big kid diaper.


Just read, and spit cherry coke on my keyboard


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Supe said:


> ^^^LMFAO


I love kosher food, and I love fish, just not combined.



pbrme said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, L'il Champions sounds like a big kid diaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Just read, and spit cherry coke on my keyboard
Click to expand...

Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week. Try the veal gefilte fish.


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, L'il Champions sounds like a big kid diaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Just read, and spit cherry coke *PBR* on my keyboard
Click to expand...

Fixed it for you...


----------



## FLBuff PE

Today's lunch menu consisted of leftover pasta, cheese stcik, yogurt, cherry coke zero and a slice of coffee whiskey chocolate birthday cake.


----------



## mudpuppy

Cheese ravioli with meat sauce at Olive Garden.


----------



## engineergurl

Chinese Food- I actually ate a 1/4 cup of egg drop soup, three bites of white rice, an orange slice, about a 1/4 cup of pineapple/green pepper/carrot mix and 4 pieces of sweet and sour chicken... water to drink and I didn't eat any of the fortune cookie.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Anyone up for a cinnamon ring?

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/02/29/doctors-warn-cinnamon-challenge-could-be-dangerous/


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> just corned beef or a rueben?


Sorry, missed this. yeah, just corned beef, not even any condiments. Just Buddig corned beef on white bread. Nummy. Don't get me wrong, I loves me a rueben, too.

Today I have garlic and peppercorn pork loin.


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just corned beef or a rueben?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, missed this. yeah, just corned beef, not even any condiments. Just Buddig corned beef on white bread. Nummy. Don't get me wrong, I loves me a rueben, too.
> 
> Today I have garlic and peppercorn pork loin.
Click to expand...

Its very hard to find corned beef around here...unless I buy the slab and cook it myself. they don't even have the corned beef budding lunchmeat...haven' t had that stuff in years


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Ruebens are my all time favorite sandwiches, stop making my mouth water.


----------



## engineergurl

My fav sandwich is green olives, provalone cheese and mirical whip on white bread...


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> My fav sandwich is green olives, provalone cheese and mirical whip on white bread...


eewwwweeee.......green olives and miracle yuck!!!! To eat their own. We are a mayonaise house


----------



## Capt Worley PE

engineergurl said:


> My fav sandwich is green olives, provalone cheese and mirical whip on white bread...


Gawdalmighty, wth is wrong with you??????


----------



## engineergurl

Capt Worley PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fav sandwich is green olives, provalone cheese and mirical whip on white bread...
> 
> 
> 
> Gawdalmighty, wth is wrong with you??????
Click to expand...

:17:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Olives are an unholy scourage upon humanity, can't someone make them an endagered species instead of some bird in the Amazon?

Olives, feta cheese, peanut butter, and coffee are my list of revolting foods.


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


> Olives, feta cheese, peanut butter, and coffee are my list of revolting foods.


Gawdalmighty, wth is wrong with you??????


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I love a good green olive. I can eat an entire bag of reces (pieces, mini cups, regular cups, plain peanut butter, etc) in a single sitting.

Not a big fan of coffee. I will drink it on occasion, but I typically don't go out searching for it.


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> Olives are an unholy scourage upon humanity, can't someone make them an endagered species instead of some bird in the Amazon?
> 
> Olives, feta cheese, peanut butter, and coffee are my list of revolting foods.


GREEN olives, feta cheese and coffee are were I concur

peanut butter is yummy and so are black olives


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

This could be a fun thread of its own. Probably generate as much controversy as the politics stuff.

Peanut butter is about as high on my list as twice eaten dog crap, and as some of you know, I have lots of access to that.


----------



## engineergurl

roadwreck said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olives, feta cheese, peanut butter, and coffee are my list of revolting foods.
> 
> 
> 
> Gawdalmighty, wth is wrong with you??????
Click to expand...

:appl:


----------



## Capt Worley PE

roadwreck said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olives, feta cheese, peanut butter, and coffee are my list of revolting foods.
> 
> 
> 
> Gawdalmighty, wth is wrong with you??????
Click to expand...

I don't think RG has enough bandwidth to fully answer that one.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Oh, can I add just about every food in Iceland to that list?


----------



## roadwreck

VTEnviro said:


> This could be a fun thread of its own. Probably generate as much controversy as the politics stuff.
> 
> Peanut butter is about as high on my list as twice eaten dog crap, and as some of you know, I have lots of access to that.


Peanut butter I could live without. But a world without olives, feta cheese and coffee is a world I want no part of.

Marmite is awesome too by the way.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## willsee

Steak and greens


----------



## roadwreck

Lamb chops with balsamic reduction


----------



## mudpuppy

OMG, life with no coffee would be almost as bad as life with no bacon! And peanut butter is one of the best inventions ever.

Besides, coffee isn't a food. Neither is beer though, and it's the most disgusting beverage ever.



engineergurl said:


> My fav sandwich is green olives, provalone cheese and mirical whip on white bread...


Have I mentioned you are very strange?


----------



## MA_PE

roadwreck said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olives, feta cheese, peanut butter, and coffee are my list of revolting foods.
> 
> 
> 
> Gawdalmighty, wth is wrong with you??????
Click to expand...

Ain't nothing wrong with him. (I feel the same way)


----------



## engineergurl

well today I had taco's but no shells, everything was wrapped in lettuce.


----------



## roadwreck

mudpuppy said:


> Besides, coffee isn't a food. *Neither is beer though, and it's the most disgusting beverage ever*.


Wait? What? :huh:

:banhim:


----------



## Ble_PE

roadwreck said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, coffee isn't a food. *Neither is beer though, and it's the most disgusting beverage ever*.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait? What? :huh:
> 
> :banhim:
Click to expand...

x2!!!


----------



## Supe

My home brew Red Ale is only about 9 days into fermentation, and I'm frickin' pumped to taste this stuff when it's done. I stole a quick splash from the tap, and the aroma is absolutely f*cking amazing. Closest I can describe it is like walking into an apple orchard.


----------



## engineergurl

the only alcohol that should smell/taste like fruit is wine or wine coolers... cranberry nut crunch f'ing ale!?!?!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Supe said:


> My home brew Red Ale is only about 9 days into fermentation, and I'm frickin' pumped to taste this stuff when it's done. I stole a quick splash from the tap, and the aroma is absolutely f*cking amazing. Closest I can describe it is like walking into an apple orchard.


The fruit aromas are intermediate fermentation products. Fruit odors like apple and pear are from acetyldehyde. These will likely decrease or disappear and the wort finishes doing its thing.

I skunked a batch one time that tasted like band-aids.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ble_PE said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, coffee isn't a food. *Neither is beer though, and it's the most disgusting beverage ever*.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait? What? :huh:
> 
> :banhim:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2!!!
Click to expand...

I believe Big Ray would perform justifiable homicide if he saw this (the beer part, not the ban hammer)...


----------



## pbrme

mudpuppy said:


> Besides, coffee isn't a food. Neither is beer though, and it's the most disgusting beverage ever.


*Blasphemer!!!*


----------



## engineergurl

VTEnviro said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> My home brew Red Ale is only about 9 days into fermentation, and I'm frickin' pumped to taste this stuff when it's done. I stole a quick splash from the tap, and the aroma is absolutely f*cking amazing. Closest I can describe it is like walking into an apple orchard.
> 
> 
> 
> The fruit aromas are intermediate fermentation products. Fruit odors like apple and pear are from acetyldehyde. These will likely decrease or disappear and the wort finishes doing its thing.
> 
> I skunked a batch one time that tasted like band-aids.
Click to expand...

ummm... Dennis Leary?

no one's getting my jokes today.


----------



## Supe

> My home brew Red Ale is only about 9 days into fermentation, and I&amp;#39;m frickin&amp;#39; pumped to taste this stuff when it&amp;#39;s done. I stole a quick splash from the tap, and the aroma is absolutely f*cking amazing. Closest I can describe it is like walking into an apple orchard.
> 
> 
> 
> The fruit aromas are intermediate fermentation products. Fruit odors like apple and pear are from acetyldehyde. These will likely decrease or disappear and the wort finishes doing its thing.
> 
> I skunked a batch one time that tasted like band-aids.
Click to expand...

The esters from fermentation do lighten up towards the end, though they dissipate less in ales than some of the others. Part of it is due to the fact that I'm fermenting slightly on the high side temperature-wise (72°F roughly in my house). If I yank it off the plank I have it sitting on (it would then be in contact with the floor tiles, which are significantly cooler), I can drop that temperature some for weeks 2-3 in the fermenter. I'm HOPING I didn't get a bad batch of yeast. If the smell doesn't subside, then the yeast likely kicked the bucket prematurely.

If it tasted like band-aid, you had phenols generated by a bacterial/yeast infection, or they can also pop up from bleach residues. Either way, gross.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Damn I miss homebrewing.

The time I skunked it was when I was trying to make a batch of some sort of ale with maple syrup in it. It served the role of some of the sugars for fermentation. I just opened the carboy, opened the jar of syrup, and poured it in.

Got a little lax with sanitation - didn't wash my hands, probably should have boiled the syrup first, etc.

A weeks later I snuck a taste at bottling time and it tasted like gauze. It wasn't going to get any better in the bottles, so I just dumped it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, coffee isn't a food. *Neither is beer though, and it's the most disgusting beverage ever*.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait? What? :huh:
> 
> :banhim:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe Big Ray would perform justifiable homicide if he saw this (the beer part, not the ban hammer)...
Click to expand...

LOL!!!


----------



## Supe

VTEnviro said:


> Damn I miss homebrewing.
> 
> The time I skunked it was when I was trying to make a batch of some sort of ale with maple syrup in it. It served the role of some of the sugars for fermentation. I just opened the carboy, opened the jar of syrup, and poured it in.
> 
> Got a little lax with sanitation - didn't wash my hands, probably should have boiled the syrup first, etc.
> 
> A weeks later I snuck a taste at bottling time and it tasted like gauze. It wasn't going to get any better in the bottles, so I just dumped it.


Funny you mention that. My boss is doing the same thing right now, only I believe he's adding some of the syrup during bottling. I'll be sure to have him label his bottles with a Band-Aid for shits and giggles.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

mudpuppy said:


> Neither is beer though, and it's the most disgusting beverage ever.


Gawdalmighty, wth is wrong with you??????


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Bojangle's ham biscuit.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Today will be a maple turkey sandwich with cheddar on rye with mustard, and a grapefruit, unless the pears are ripe.


----------



## roadwreck

Capt Worley PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither is beer though, and it's the most disgusting beverage ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Gawdalmighty, wth is wrong with you??????
Click to expand...

x1000


----------



## snickerd3

THere is absolutely nothing wrong with you Mudpuppy. I agree on all counts. I tried to like beer since it is the social drink, but I just can't do it. Also anything made by anhishser-busch even the non-alcoholic stuff gives me a headache within 15 minutes of the first gulp.


----------



## engineergurl

Tuna and Bacon melt on flat bread with tomato, banana peppers, olives and jalapenos and the buffalo chicken sauce subway has (omg I ate carbs today!!!)


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> THere is absolutely nothing wrong with you Mudpuppy. I agree on all counts.


Gawdalmighty, wth is wrong with you??????


----------



## Ble_PE

snickerd3 said:


> THere is absolutely nothing wrong with you Mudpuppy. I agree on all counts. I tried to like beer since it is the social drink, but I just can't do it. *Also anything made by anhishser-busch even the non-alcoholic stuff* gives me a headache within 15 minutes of the first gulp.


Well, there's your problem...


----------



## snickerd3

What can i say, I'm a hard liquor sort of person.


----------



## Ble_PE

:winko:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Liquor in the front, poker in the rear.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

^^VT's Bar and Casino.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Lemme see if I can do some digging and find out I'm 1/16 Algonquin and we may be in business.


----------



## Supe

I'm part indian. My tribal name is Sitting-Bullshit.


----------



## engineergurl

wouldn't that make more sense being a woman owned bar?


----------



## engineergurl

Rib eye and brussel sprouts...


----------



## Supe

Hibachi chicken and steamed brown rice.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Arby's chicken tenders, jr roast beef sandwich with pepperjack cheese, and a cherry turnover.


----------



## snickerd3

subway turkey sandwich bc is was the $5 meal deal of the day.


----------



## Chucktown PE

I go to the grocery store (Harris Teeter) near my office at least 3 times a week for lunch. I did so today as well. They have Boar's Head sub sandwiches for $3.49, they used to be $2.99. I can't make a sandwich at home for that price. Plus they have all the fixings that make them extra good.


----------



## snickerd3

^thats one of the reasons I don't like sandwiches from home. I need all the fixings.


----------



## engineergurl

I'm one of those people who when I packed sandwiches for lunch, the fixings go into a separate container so they won't make the bread soggy...


----------



## snickerd3

^i'd have too many extra containers


----------



## pbrme

^retentive much? I suppose you organize the dishes in the dishwasher too.

&lt;--- eats leftover sammiches even if soggy


----------



## snickerd3

^yep


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Soggy sammiches are nasty. I remember my parents would make these really good sandwiches for our random day trips only to end up not eating them because the tomatoes and pickles made the bread soggy. We eventually switched to PB&amp;J, and the trick to keep them from going soggy was to put PB on both slices of bread and the jelly in the middle.


----------



## envirotex

office birthday cake


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Dexman PE said:


> Soggy sammiches are nasty. I remember my parents would make these really good sandwiches for our random day trips only to end up not eating them because the tomatoes and pickles made the bread soggy. We eventually switched to PB&amp;J, and the trick to keep them from going soggy was to put PB on both slices of bread and the jelly in the middle.


I love tomatoes and pickles and all that, but only usually put them on a sandwich I'm just about to eat at the time. Not a soggy fan either, though if you use a slightly stale roll you can get away with it.

The thing that makes me cringe are the time when the sandwich sits out a little too long, and the cheese has sort of melted and reformed. The way it gets slick and sticks to my mouth is awful.


----------



## snickerd3

i'm thinking I might try the subway tuna sandwich on fri...I am very picky about my tuna salad (mayo to tuna ratios etc) so it will be interesting


----------



## pbrme

Dexman PE said:


> Soggy sammiches are nasty. I remember my parents would make these really good sandwiches for our random day trips only to end up not eating them because the tomatoes and pickles made the bread soggy. We eventually switched to PB&amp;J *PBR*, and the trick to keep them from going soggy was to put PB on both slices of bread and the jelly in the middle.


Fixed it for you


----------



## pbrme

engineergurl said:


> I'm one of those people who when I packed sandwiches for lunch, the fixings go into a separate container so they won't make the bread soggy...


Tried this, but every thing ends up smelling/tasting like pickles anyway. I've found that my sammich is fine if I cut the tomatoes and pickles first and rollem up in a paper towel to mop up xtra liquid. When I'm done with the rest of sammy halves construction I add the pickles and tomatoes to the top layers. This (like Dex's PBJ barrier) builds a dam between the bread.


----------



## engineergurl

pbrme said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one of those people who when I packed sandwiches for lunch, the fixings go into a separate container so they won't make the bread soggy...
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this, but every thing ends up smelling/tasting like pickles anyway. I've found that my sammich is fine if I cut the tomatoes and pickles first and rollem up in a paper towel to mop up xtra liquid. When I'm done with the rest of sammy halves construction I add the pickles and tomatoes to the top layers. This (like Dex's PBJ barrier) builds a dam between the bread.
Click to expand...

I've done that too... if the day is planned for in the field, then I usually cross my fingers and hope the lettuce, cheese and meat will act as a barrier. But during the summer never seems to work as well.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Soggy sammiches are sad, depressing things.


----------



## engineergurl

gosh dang it, I left my lunch in the fridge at home... ugh


----------



## Chucktown PE

Harris Teeter sub for me again today. I think the special is a club sandwich today, so I'll go wit dat.


----------



## engineergurl

Just walked over to the HQ building with a co-worker... she went to BK and I went to Froots. I ordered a BBQ flyer wrap. I didn't get a BBQ flyer wrap. I ended up with a grilled turkey, ham, chicken and bacon with lettuce and some strange white sauce with black flakes in it that I can't identify by taste on wheat ciabata bread. I'm glad that they screwed up since after I walked back I thought about how many sugars are in BBQ sauce, but I'm confused by the sauce on this. (and no I didn't get another person's sandwich because I was the only one in there, they seriously just screwed mine up that bad)


----------



## Supe

Gyoza and noodles.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover turkey chili mac, cheese stick, yogurt, cherry coke zero and a slice of chocolate coffee whiskey cake.


----------



## snickerd3

leftover pasta tossed in italien salad dressing and key lime pie jello temptations


----------



## mudpuppy

Qdoba


----------



## snickerd3

mudpuppy said:


> Qdoba


bastard!!! I miss qdoba


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Lunch was fine, but then I hit up the F'real stand at Cumby's on the way back and rocked out a thick chocolate shake. It's too hot for Boston in early March.


----------



## snickerd3

Tried subways tuna sandwich today...edible but not great. I like my tuna salad with diced hard boiled egg and celery added.


----------



## TrussGuy85

Leftover beer brat, chips, an orange, and a fun size candy bar, which ironically, wasn't all that fun.....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Spicy Italian sandwich from Subway...


----------



## engineergurl

I had tunafish too...


----------



## snickerd3

leftover garlic pork roast with rice and peas. It was super yummy last night for diner. hope is reheats well


----------



## engineergurl

ooo, I love this thread! Today I had Lime vinaigrette marinated chicken with wild rice, asparagus wrapped in ham and turkey with a cream cheese filling, a hard boiled egg, some pineapple, a mini-clif bar and two hershey kisses. This was spread out over about a two hour time frame.


----------



## mudpuppy

We're interviewing candidates and they "catered" in lunch. Build your own sandwich. No condiments.


----------



## snickerd3

That stinks...what sort of ninny ordered that?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I normally don't want/need condiments with my sammiches, but the spicy guac on the Sonic Bacon Burger is tasty...


----------



## snickerd3

i'm a condiment junkie...at least with the veggies.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Turkey and colby cheese sammich with Durkee sauce (condiment) and a cherry coke zero


----------



## mudpuppy

Apparently the orderer didn't know you had to order condiments separately. . . but really, don't you think the caterer would have asked, hey you want mustard with that?


----------



## knight1fox3

Taco Day office luncheon to celebrate the kick-off of March Madness! Woot!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ That should have been yesterday. Just sayin'

Chipotle chicken burrito for me.


----------



## engineergurl

ummm, I hate to say it, but I had steak, half a baked sweet potato and some asparagus for lunch...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Leftover meatloaf I tossed in a pan to warm up and then made a sandwich out of. Also a pear.


----------



## snickerd3

subway


----------



## Supe

Some sort of awesome enchilada-ish thing with red sauce on half, and white jalapeno sauce on the other.


----------



## FLBuff PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Taco Day office luncheon to celebrate the kick-off of March Madness! Woot!!! :multiplespotting:


----------



## Guest

I had chorizo tacos smothered in onions and cilantro rolled in a corn tortilla from a local place.


----------



## mudpuppy

^Damn you, why do you never invite me when you go there!


----------



## Ble_PE

engineergurl said:


> ummm, I hate to say it, but I had *steak*, half a baked sweet potato and some asparagus for lunch...


Looks like something was missing considering what yesterday was...


----------



## engineergurl

I pan seared some pork chops last night and then covered them in my home made chicken wing sauce and put them under the broiler, it was a nose running, forehead sweating lunch for today with a half a cup of wild rice and carrot/celery sticks.


----------



## snickerd3

microwavable barilla pasta and sauce


----------



## Supe

Hibachi chicken and steamed brown rice


----------



## Master slacker

scrimp po-boy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Arby's


----------



## pbrme

Salad. :angry:

The wife and I ate tooooo much crap food and drank too much beer visiting some friends over the weekend. She suggested we go on a salad/red wine cleanse for the next two weeks. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Master slacker

pbrme said:


> Salad. :ghey: :happy2:


fixt


----------



## pbrme

^ Thanks deek, it's hard enough to give up pbr and snasages.

v force field to purple smileys



> It does give me a chance to go back to my homemade Cesar dressing experiments. I started with:
> 
> 3 Garlic cloves minced
> 
> 1 tsp of mustard
> 
> 2-1/2 Tbsp of lemon juice
> 
> 1 Tbsp of anchovy paste
> 
> 1 egg yoke
> 
> 1/4 cup of olive oil
> 
> salt and pepper
> 
> ...and have since alternated a few of the ingredients like: Instead of using olive oil, try using honey and yogurt. Also you can try different mustards, regular, sweet and hot, dijon... etc.
> 
> ...but keep the staples in the salad like: Romaine hearts, grated three cheese and croutons.


----------



## knight1fox3

No PBR?! :blink:

This is getting out of hand!


----------



## envirotex

Cheeseburger and fries. That was breakfast, lunch, and dinner, but worth it.


----------



## engineergurl

salad with chicken... ^^ that sounds better


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Jason's Deli:

Chicken club wrapini (grilled wrap)

Bowl of spicy seafood gumbo

fruit cup

pickle

bag of Lay's potato chips (original)

Boylan ginger ale

Coma setting in at 3........2.........1..........


----------



## snickerd3

subway...italian bmt, harvest cheddar sun chips and a diet coke


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## envirotex

old school tuna fish salad on wheat, add a hard-boiled egg.


----------



## pbrme

Burger king, I was in a hurry. Totally not worth it tho, I feel like 9.8 curics right now.


----------



## snickerd3

chicken sandwich from McD's because I didn't feel like driving to subway.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Roast beef sandwich from Jimmy John's. Very basic sammich, but so yummy.


----------



## snickerd3

^ roast beef in minisnicks fav lunch meat right now


----------



## Chucktown PE

Once again, $3.49 half sub from Harris Teeter


----------



## Master slacker

Smokehouse burger (moo cow, lettuce, tomato, bbq sauce, and some other kind of awesome sauce) on a *SOURDOUGH BUN*!

OM NOM NOM NOM!!! :cheeburga:


----------



## engineergurl

ngnrd - PE said:


> Green salad loaded with Krab. Pretty tasty, and P90x approved.


Do you have the cook book? try some of the scrambles, they are awesome.


----------



## snickerd3

found some chilimac in the freezer...yummy


----------



## mudpuppy

Qdoba again.


----------



## snickerd3

jealous...again

I could eat there every day


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chicken, bacon, ranch sandwich from Subway and a Xing tea.


----------



## Krakosky

Is the cranberry crunch nut ale ready yet? I could go for that. Super excited to go to Texass bc they have one of my fav beers that I have been unable to find here: apricot ale by Pyramid.


----------



## engineergurl

^^ drinking at lunch?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Krakosky said:


> apricot ale by Pyramid.


We have that here in CO. Very tasty.


----------



## Krakosky

engineergurl said:


> ^^ drinking at lunch?


If only. Just waiting in anticipation for tomorrow.


----------



## knight1fox3

Krakosky said:


> Is the cranberry crunch nut ale ready yet? I could go for that. Super excited to go to Texass bc they have one of my fav beers that I have been unable to find here: apricot ale by Pyramid.


We have that here in 'sconny. Do you guys have a Woodman's? They have it there. Definitely a tasty ale though. They have some other good types too.


----------



## Krakosky

Not sure about Woodman's. I like fruity wheat beer and they're way too seasonal here for my liking.


----------



## Supe

Couple of Carolina Dogs for lunch. Dinner is going to be awesome. Going to a mega-buck steakhouse for dinner, boss' treat, to celebrate a coworker getting his Master's and graduating top of his class.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Krakosky said:


> Not sure about Woodman's. I like fruity wheat beer and they're way too seasonal here for my liking.


Estes Park Brewery here in CO has a very tasty Raspberry Wheat beer you might like.


----------



## Krakosky

I did want to take a ski trip. Even more incentive now.


----------



## mudpuppy

^You realize ski trips are cold, right?


----------



## Krakosky

mudpuppy said:


> ^You realize ski trips are cold, right?


I'm willing to tough it out for a couple days.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

According to their website, they have added a blueberry wheat beer since the last time I was there.

www.epbrewery.com

My wife and I held our wedding rehearsal dinner there. Good food too.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Krakosky said:


> Is the cranberry crunch nut ale ready yet? I could go for that. Super excited to go to Texass bc they have one of my fav beers that I have been unable to find here: apricot ale by Pyramid.


Everything I've had from Pyramid has been good. They have one of the best domestic Hefeweizen's available.

Texas also keeps all the Shiner Blond to themselves. I can get every other variety of Shiner here except Blond, and that's my favorite.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ the Shiner Bock is also good. Toured their brewery. Pretty cool.


----------



## Master slacker

Back to eating meat for lunch. Had pastalaya, corn, bread, and a cookie.


----------



## chaosiscash

Just had my night shift "lunch". Turkey sandwich and crackers. I'll probably hit up the wheel o' death around 3 am for a snack.


----------



## Krakosky

Dexman PE said:


> According to their website, they have added a blueberry wheat beer since the last time I was there.
> 
> www.epbrewery.com
> 
> My wife and I held our wedding rehearsal dinner there. Good food too.


I'm adding this to my to do list.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> Is the cranberry crunch nut ale ready yet? I could go for that. Super excited to go to Texass bc they have one of my fav beers that I have been unable to find here: *apricot ale by Pyramid.*


Microbrew capital of the US. I like that stuff. Hell, I used to love homebrewing. If all went according to plan, I'd be living near the brewery now. Sending out a big GFY to someone special right now.


----------



## Supe

I'm skipping lunch today. I'm absolutely reeling from last nights NY strip w/blue cheese and seared jumbo scallops, with potatoes, chipotle mac and cheese, sauteed mushrooms, and a bunch of wine and Guinness.


----------



## Krakosky

A salad with sesame ginger dressing and a smoothie with bananas, strawberries, orange juice and honey. Trying to keep the tank healthy.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Speaking of healthy, I had a double bacon cheeseburger from Good Times. I even took the lettuce off...


----------



## mudpuppy

Sushi. Lots and lots of sushi. Spicy tuna, teriyaki beef, "las vegas," eel and avacado, eel and cucumber, and some sort of shrimp roll.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J with an apple.


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE said:


> Speaking of healthy, I had a double bacon cheeseburger from Good Times. I even took the lettuce off...


This with out the bun, with out the cheese, but throw in another meat patty for me.


----------



## Krakosky

mudpuppy said:


> Sushi. Lots and lots of sushi. Spicy tuna, teriyaki beef, "las vegas," eel and avacado, eel and cucumber, and some sort of shrimp roll.


Delicious.


----------



## engineergurl

Krakosky said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sushi. Lots and lots of sushi. Spicy tuna, teriyaki beef, "las vegas," eel and avacado, eel and cucumber, and some sort of shrimp roll.
> 
> 
> 
> Delicious.
Click to expand...

Gross.


----------



## mudpuppy

^This from someone who likes Korean food uke:


----------



## engineergurl

mudpuppy said:


> ^This from someone who likes Korean food uke:


seriously? no comment


----------



## Capt Worley PE

engineergurl said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sushi. Lots and lots of sushi. Spicy tuna, teriyaki beef, "las vegas," eel and avacado, eel and cucumber, and some sort of shrimp roll.
> 
> 
> 
> Delicious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gross.
Click to expand...

Concur.


----------



## knight1fox3

Krakosky said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sushi. Lots and lots of sushi. Spicy tuna, teriyaki beef, "las vegas," eel and avacado, eel and cucumber, and some sort of shrimp roll.
> 
> 
> 
> Delicious.
Click to expand...

Agreed! Nothing better than fresh hand-made sushi.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I would love to try fresh sushi. Unfortunately, the really fresh stuff is stupid expensive here in CO. Something about being too far from the ocean...


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> I would love to try fresh sushi. Unfortunately, the really fresh stuff is stupid expensive here in CO. Something about being too far from the ocean...


Had good sushi in Aspen. That may be be a bit far for you though. And probably just as expensive. LOL


----------



## Supe

The chinese buffet about 15 minutes from here has good sushi, but the spread they have out is hit or miss day-to-day. The good days they will load it up with nigiri and 4 or 5 different rolls, and it's worth every bit of the $8 you pay.

This afternoon is looking like Subway, and something with a _lot_ of caffeine.


----------



## envirotex

Judging by the number of people reading this thread, everyone is already hungry for lunch...

I think it's going to be a salad from the grocery store deli next door.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Heated corned beef sammich, Lays chips, and Diet Code Red.

I'm nothing if not consistent.


----------



## Krakosky

Yesterday I had turkey, cranberry and pistachio salad on a toasted croissant with fries. It was so good that it was worth mentioning today. Mimi's Cafe in the metroplex. Mmmmmm.


----------



## envirotex

^^^I love Mimi's.

PB&amp;J


----------



## engineergurl

Robin Hood's


----------



## Master slacker

Lasagna and corn with Diet Coke.


----------



## engineergurl

Master slacker said:


> Lasagna and corn with Diet Coke.


OMG seriously? that is like CARB overload!!! why do we even bother eating corn, don't y'all know corn and red velvet cake don't mix? (corn doesn't mix with anything)


----------



## Master slacker

It was alright. Nothing to write home about, but it was free. The corn is needed to prevent system backup...


----------



## Krakosky

I once hosted a lasagna party. I called it Lustin' Over Lasagna Fest.


----------



## Supe

Lasagna party?


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ You misspelled "lemon".


----------



## engineergurl

I seriously just scrolled up to figure out who had misspelled "lemon".


----------



## Krakosky

Oh wow. I just got that. Super delayed reaction. LOL!


----------



## bigray76

Today was a roast beef wrap with horseradish and onions... plus a few pints - had an electrical sub sponsor that lunch... tomorrow is an exciting (note the sarcasm) lunch and learn in house regarding 3D laser scanning and BIM (worth 1.5 AIA CEU's). I can hardly wait for that to be over...


----------



## engineergurl

lunch ended up in a garbage can two hours after eating it, lets not go there again...


----------



## Master slacker

Get rid of them carbs the hard way, huh?


----------



## Guest

I have a long trip to Bay City tomorrow ... I was told to bring a bag lunch.

At least the weather will be nice since I have to inspect about 12 linear miles earthen dike ... high tomorrow will be 65F! :w00t:

JR


----------



## Krakosky

Ooh a nice steamy 65 deg. We are lucky!


----------



## Master slacker

Well, I was going to have BBQ chicken, but I left it on the lamp table next to the front door when I left this morning. Guess I'll have PB&amp;J today.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ham and salami sammich for me!


----------



## YMZ PE

Out in the field today. My coworker is going to take me to a hole-in-the-wall for some good Vietnamese food, mmm.


----------



## roadwreck

Salmon


----------



## knight1fox3

Sugar packet or 2...


----------



## Master slacker

Blue packet, pink packet, or yellow packet


----------



## engineergurl

I had a splurge meal, oh my goodness!!! co-workers last day and where do we go? Huddle House. We split an order of mozzarella sticks, I had a strawberry milkshake, chocolate chip pancakes, bacon and an egg.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sounds like a nice light lunch...

I'm off to Good Times to get a double-bacon cheeseburger and a milkshake.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> Sounds like a nice light lunch...
> 
> I'm off to Good Times to get a double-bacon cheeseburger *and a milkshake.*


Will it bring all the boys to the yard?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Damn right, it's better than yours.


----------



## Master slacker

Can you teach me?


----------



## engineergurl

I could teach you, but I'd have to charge


----------



## Fudgey

I had a sandwich.


----------



## Master slacker

You ate your location? Damn. That doesn't sound like a good idea before one of your dates.


----------



## Supe

Don't know what I'm eating yet, but I'm f*cking hungry. Will go get something when the contractor leaves, probably either Wendy's or Subway.


----------



## Krakosky

^ go with subway! Unless you just can't resist Dave's big and juicy....


----------



## snickerd3

Still never had a wendy's burger...ever. I'd vote subway too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The salads at Wendy's are pretty good. My favorite is the Chicken BLT Cobb. I'll chase that down with a large Frosty.


----------



## Supe

I don't get burgers from Wendy's other than the 99 cent ones, but I have developed an affinity towards their spicy chicken sandwich.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Ditto. Sometimes I'll get a value pack of their spicy chicken nuggets with the salad/frosty.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Pulled pork fresh out of the smoker and a beer. Good times.


----------



## engineergurl

salad and a smoothie


----------



## Krakosky

Mmmm...spicy Korean chicken, pork and rice. Every day I tell myself today is the day I stop being a fatty. Tomorrow...


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and apple


----------



## Krakosky

^ boring


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I GOT COOKIES!!!

Went to Subway and decided to splurge on cookies to go with my spicy italian sandwich. Two white chocolate, macadamia nut cookies and a double chocolate chip. Yummy.


----------



## envirotex

greek yogurt with granola


----------



## Supe

Buffalito and salad from BWW.


----------



## Guest

I had steak ...


----------



## Krakosky

Just made some spicy shrimp creole. Spiiiiicy.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

You remind me of a former neighbor and close friend of mine. We were grad student widows and spent far too much time eating Chinese food and watching South Park. She and I watched Fat Butt and Pancake Head one too many times. Subsequently, every conversation involved something being spicy! or something regarding that episode.


----------



## Krakosky

Boobs. Tank. Spice!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Easy Chewie!


----------



## Krakosky

I'll take that as a compliments. Also, Fat Butt and Pancake Head?


----------



## Master slacker

get a reoom!


----------



## engineergurl

VTEnviro said:


> Easy Chewie!


Sea Lions sound like Chewie... just saying...

Today for lunch I was at a very interesting place, with very interesting people, and on the menu there was very interesting food. I've decided to dub my lunch the fudgey dog. 1/4lb hot dog with chili and cheese and fries on the side, and a strawberry milkshake. yeah, probably won't ever order THAT again.


----------



## Krakosky

That place got a 2/10. I had the naked 1/4 lb hot dog served with a side of mayo. If you're friends with me on fb, you'll get to see pics of these weiners.


----------



## engineergurl

what was up with that? who puts mayo on their weiner?!? I think she put that on your plate just so we could have some fun before the hookers started glaring at us...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> I'll take that as a compliments. Also, Fat Butt and Pancake Head?


Fat Butt and Pancake Head is an episode of South Park 'starring' Ben Affleck and Jennifer Lopez. AKA the spicy episode.


----------



## Master slacker

BBQ chicken, ranch beans, stale white bread, and sweet corn bread. Meh


----------



## engineergurl

Back to lunches at the DFAC, roasted chicken... although it could have been baked, I couldn't tell, mixed veggies and a salad.


----------



## Supe

Fajitas. They could have done better for an $800 conference.


----------



## engineergurl

Grilled chicken marinated in lemon pepper, a grilled pork chip marinated in Dale's, a peach and some cashews. I had a pork chop and a Brat for breakfast... I love grilling season!!!


----------



## Krakosky

Stuffed pepper


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J with an apple


----------



## envirotex

breakfast taco

potato and egg


----------



## Master slacker

envirotex said:


> breakfast taco
> 
> potato and egg


Those would be excellent porno titles.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Swedish meatballs. Yummy and also a good porno title starring some dude named Bjorn.


----------



## kevo_55

Chicken with Thai Style noodles.

&lt;insert 70's music here&gt;


----------



## YMZ PE

^ LOL

Rib eye with stuffed portabello mushrooms. The travesty is that I'm thinking of saving this fancy stuff for dinner and getting cheap Chinese takeout instead. Don't want to be picking meat bits out of my teeth the rest of the work day.


----------



## blybrook PE

gonna walk over to KFC and enjoy the $4.99 popcorn chicken special when lunch time rolls around. Even though my legs hurt like hell from the 10k I did on Saturday night; I'll still walk...


----------



## snickerd3

tried the individual serving style of the Kraft homestyle mac and cheese...not too shabby...not enough food but way better than easy mac.


----------



## engineergurl

I like the velveeta shells and cheese microwavable serving... but it is def a side, not a meal....


----------



## MetsFan

Five Guys Bacon Cheeseburger and Fries. So good, but probably took a couple of years off my life


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J with an apple


----------



## snickerd3

good golly you eat a lot of PB...that stuff is expensive...last time I went to the store it was almost $7/jar.


----------



## Master slacker

I have PB&amp;J in my veins. My dad has brought that to work for umpteen years and I seem to be following in his footsteps. Not for the sake of following, but just because it's simple and I like it.


----------



## Krakosky

Quiznos. It was cold, not warm and toasty. Very subpar.


----------



## snickerd3

theres your problem..you went to quiznos


----------



## knight1fox3

Ya Quiznos is really not that good. But sometimes it's your only option. I wish they would stop putting them in airports. Subway also has seemed to drop in quality. I recently discovered a new sub place near my work called Jersey Mike's. Excellent excellent subs. Everything is deli cut and fresh.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

YMZ PE said:


> Don't want to be picking meat bits out of my teeth the rest of the work day.


Wow, cornering the market on sexy I see.

I love a woman with food in between her teeth. You can get some lunch and lovin' at the same time.


----------



## snickerd3

Jersey mikes is good, but no better than jimmy johns or subway in my book.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ perhaps it's what you are ordering. But to each his/her own I guess. If you put all of them in front of me, J.M. wins out every time in my book.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ perhaps it's what you are ordering. But to each his/her own I guess. If you put all of them in front of me, J.M. wins out every time in my book.


QFT- I LOVE Jersey Mikes!


----------



## Krakosky

I only went to Quiznos bc it is here inside Obama's facility. I love subway but recently became a fan of Jimmy John's vegetarian sub. I've only had Jersey Mike's once but it was delicious and the sub was huge in comparison to its competitors.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Jimmy Johns is some good stuff.


----------



## Supe

Lemon chicken and an ice water.


----------



## snickerd3

do lentils reheat well? I found a lentil recipe i was going to try but if microwaving the next day makes them nasty I dunno if it is worth the experiment


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I really like Jersey Mike's too. Jimmy John's is a close second because they deliver to work. Subway had a noticeable drop in quality roundabout the time they started the $5 footlong nonsense. Blimpie was always a step below Subway in my book, but very similar. I haven't had them since Subway dropped in quality, so I don't know how they compare now. Quizno's has always been last in my book. Sure, they have hot subs, but the choices really suck.

I eat a ton of PB+honey sandwiches at dinnertime.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> do lentils reheat well? I found a lentil recipe i was going to try but if microwaving the next day makes them nasty I dunno if it is worth the experiment


They will soak up all the water and you will end up with giant lentils and not much else.


----------



## blybrook PE

Crispy chicken salad @ Carls Jr today. They got rid of the apple - walnut - cranberry that I liked. Guess I'll have to head out to the other side of town and visit Wendy's to get one of those again


----------



## engineergurl

VTEnviro said:


> They will soak up all the water and you will end up with giant lentils and not much else.


refraining from making any comment...


----------



## Master slacker

sh*t. forgot the spaghetti on the counter. guess it's PB&amp;J again.


----------



## engineergurl

That's okay MS, I am eating my lunch for breakfast since apparently, I'm out of protein drinks at work...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corn beef on white and Diet Code Red again today. I love that stuff!

Subway around here is still really good. In fact, we had a spicy Italian on Cheese and herb bread last night and we'll have it again tonight.

Quiznos was good, but not at all worth the expense. We finally got one locally, and I think we ate there 3-4 times....it was just too expensive. Others must have felt the same way because it went out of business in less than a year.


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Corn beef on white and Diet Code Red again today. I love that stuff!
> 
> Subway around here is still really good. In fact, we had a spicy Italian on Cheese and herb bread last night and we'll have it again tonight.
> 
> Quiznos was good, but not at all worth the expense. We finally got one locally, and I think we ate there 3-4 times....it was just too expensive. Others must have felt the same way because it went out of business in less than a year.


Geez how early do you eat lunch?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I had eggplant, tomato, and basil on a panini. And a side salad.

Eggplant is a disrespected veggie. But I'm an advocate of it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Eggplant is Satan on a vine.


----------



## Master slacker

Well, I remembered my spaghetti today! But I forgot my fork. :brickwall:

On the plus side, I'll just make spaghetti sandwiches, which I love.


----------



## Krakosky

VTEnviro said:


> I had eggplant, tomato, and basil on a panini. And a side salad.
> 
> Eggplant is a disrespected veggie. But I'm an advocate of it.


This sounds delicious. I was over my mom's house the other day and she had an eggplant sitting out on the table. I thought, I should really make something with eggplant. I made a veggie lasagna once that used eggplant slices in place of noodles that was pretty good.


----------



## engineergurl

Frying up some garlic, peppers, onion and mushrooms, sliced up a previously grilled strip steak, gonna broil it on a sub roll with some provolone ... yum-o


----------



## pbrme

Soggy left over salad and pizza from yesterday.


----------



## Rockettt

Man am I the only one that goes out for lunch anymore? If i didnt get out the office Id be kamakazi ninja on people.

hahah "satan on a vine". reminds me of my ex...conveniently nicknamed "satan" HAHAHAHA


----------



## YMZ PE

Mushroom risotto cooked to perfection by yours truly. I love Trader Joes, their products allow me to actually cook a decent dish once in a while.

If you don't like eggplant, you probably haven't had good eggplant that was prepared well.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Mad props to my fellow aubergine lovers.


----------



## pbrme

^^ I've heard this said about Portabellobarf mushrooms.

Have tried Eggplant Parmesan from high end Italian restaurants and still gives me a sense of instant dye area.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

The gallons of PBR is what's giving you the trots.


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> ^^ I've heard this said about Portabellobarf mushrooms.
> 
> Have tried Eggplant Parmesan from high end Italian restaurants and still gives me a sense of instant dye area.


I like portobellos grilled....they taste nice and meaty. Not a fan of eggplant parm (oil-soaked cardboard, anyone?) but freshly fried eggplant tempura and eggplant stir-fried with basil and peppers in oyster sauce are good eats IMO.

This is really not the hour to be discussing lunch. I'm off to the Drunk Tank.


----------



## Master slacker

beer


----------



## engineergurl

Jim Beam


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I had shrimp toast and egg drop soup for lunch, and a bit of 211 for dinner.


----------



## mudpuppy

Pasty


----------



## Guest

^^^ and you didn't offer to share?!

Bastard!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Fine, rip on me, it's what everyone does these days.


----------



## Krakosky

Blueberry and walnut pancakes for brunch. Now to find something for dinner. My kitchen is not yet functional. Anyone want to take me out for dinner?


----------



## YMZ PE

Where are the pictures of this nonfunctional kitchen?


----------



## Guest

Pancakes sound good ....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> Blueberry and walnut pancakes for brunch. Now to find something for dinner. My kitchen is not yet functional. Anyone want to take me out for dinner?


My plan was something from the pub down the street I can walk to. It may involve scotch while I wait. How soon can you be in upstate NY?


----------



## Krakosky

I'll be there in 15 minutes.


----------



## mudpuppy

mudpuppy said:


> Pasty


It was my last one, and honestly they weren't very good. I won't buy from them again.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> I'll be there in 15 minutes.


It's been like 14 hours, you tease. I even showered and vaccuumed up all the dog hair.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pasty
> 
> 
> 
> It was my last one, and honestly they weren't very good. I won't buy from them again.
Click to expand...

Ever have the ones from the Iron Mountain area? Those are pretty good...


----------



## mudpuppy

^I have not. I got these in Mackinaw City and am pretty disappointed.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> ^I have not. I got these in Mackinaw City and am pretty disappointed.


The wife worked on the sewage treatment project up in Kingsford and also on a project at 3M. Whenever she would go there she'd bring back a number of pasties. Good stuff.


----------



## Master slacker

Aren't pasties the stickers that go on nipples in lieu of wearing a bikini? :huh:


----------



## engineergurl

haven't we had this discussion before?

grilled ranch chicken with peppers...


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J with an apple


----------



## snickerd3

do you ever switch it up and have nutella?


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J with nutella? That sounds nasty.


----------



## engineergurl

jelly and nutella sounds kinda gross to me


----------



## FLBuff PE

Roast beef sandwhich, cheese stick, yogurt, coke zero


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> jelly and nutella sounds kinda gross to me


it smells gross for sure. When we went to london a couple years ago there was a street vendor selling nutella and fruit preserves on a waffle.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corn beef sammich, diet code red.


----------



## engineergurl

Cpt and MS, the steady and predictable as always


----------



## Master slacker

I am an engineer afterall.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Hey, I know it works.


----------



## mudpuppy

knight1fox3 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^I have not. I got these in Mackinaw City and am pretty disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> The wife worked on the sewage treatment project up in Kingsford and also on a project at 3M. Whenever she would go there she'd bring back a number of pasties. Good stuff.
Click to expand...

Is there a specific place you recommend? I have a friend that lives in Crystal Falls (home of the world's largest mushroom) and works in Iron Mountain that I may go visit this winter.


----------



## knight1fox3

mudpuppy said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^I have not. I got these in Mackinaw City and am pretty disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> The wife worked on the sewage treatment project up in Kingsford and also on a project at 3M. Whenever she would go there she'd bring back a number of pasties. Good stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a specific place you recommend? I have a friend that lives in Crystal Falls (home of the world's largest mushroom) and works in Iron Mountain that I may go visit this winter.
Click to expand...

Try Dobber's Pasties.


----------



## Guest

^^^ Those look good and have perked my interest ...


----------



## Krakosky

VTEnviro said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there in 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been like 14 hours, you tease. I even showered and vaccuumed up all the dog hair.
Click to expand...

Is the offer still on the table?


----------



## engineergurl

aren't you in TX?


----------



## Krakosky

Yeah. The offer can be for next week.


----------



## Supe

Sushi yesterday. Not sure what I'm in the mood for today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there in 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been like 14 hours, you tease. I even showered and vaccuumed up all the dog hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the offer still on the table?
Click to expand...

Sure, why not? I'll go buy a box of wine. Something classy with a duck on it.


----------



## Supe

VTEnviro said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there in 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been like 14 hours, you tease. I even showered and vaccuumed up all the dog hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the offer still on the table?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, why not? I'll go buy a box of wine. Something classy with a duck on it.
Click to expand...



Let me have one of those porno magazines... large box of condoms, bottle of Old Harper... a couple of those panty shields, and some illegal fireworks, and one of those disposable enemas... Nah, make it two. - Homer J. Simpson
​


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Sounds like a Fudgey date.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LMAO!!!


----------



## YMZ PE

VTEnviro said:


> Sounds like a Fudgey date.


I can't believe that guy doesn't get more action.


----------



## Master slacker

Mixing it up a bit today.

An apple and a J&amp;PB


----------



## snickerd3

I can't eat that many apples...they give be stomaches.


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> they give be stomaches.


"stomaches"... is that like a kolache?


----------



## snickerd3

:beat: I had stomach aches typed out too...


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I need to go un-eat some of the Mexican food I had for lunch. Too full to function.


----------



## Supe

I un-ate the wings I had for lunch about 30 seconds upon office building re-entry.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

YMZ PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a Fudgey date.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that guy doesn't get more action.
Click to expand...

Must be nice to get more ass than a toilet seat...not that he seems to use a toilet seat all that much.


----------



## pbrme

No lunch for me... Saving all my calories for a PBR marathon tonight.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Already started my marathon.


----------



## Ble_PE

yuengling marathon for me.


----------



## Krakosky

Had Chilis today and wasn't all that impressed. House salad, burger bites and fries. The burgers were dry.


----------



## knight1fox3

I'm pretty much done with Chilis and Applebees. Buh bye..


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I stopped going to Chili's when they took my favorite burger off the menu. RIP Chipotle Bleu Cheese Bacon Burger.

They do have outstanding queso, though.


----------



## Master slacker

As long as they keep the old timer with cheese, they'll stay in my top 100 places to buy a burger


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Speaking of lunch, who's watching the hot dog contest today?


----------



## knight1fox3

VTEnviro said:


> Speaking of lunch, who's watching the hot dog contest today?


What what what?! Link?

EDIT: ToP (sorry old habits die hard)


----------



## Krakosky

I like hot dogs...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ with mayo none-the-less


----------



## engineergurl

I like my hot dogs 1/4 pound at a time...


----------



## Krakosky

^ with mayo?


----------



## engineergurl

no, yours had mayo... mine had chili and cheese


----------



## YMZ PE

I put mayo on my beerbrat tonight out of curiosity. It was AWESOME.


----------



## Krakosky

Lol. Weiner curious. We all need to get together and eat 1/ 4 weiners.


----------



## Master slacker

And brag about your PE-ness.


----------



## envirotex

Heading out today for a Chicago-style hot dog for birthday lunch! With the bright green relish, sport peppers, and everything!


----------



## engineergurl

I want one...


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> I want one...


----------



## snickerd3

leftover pasta and keylime jello /yogurt thing


----------



## envirotex

leftover minestrone


----------



## FLBuff PE

leftover ribs from the 4th, mac n cheese, cheese stick, yogurt and coke zero


----------



## Krakosky

Leftover slow roasted pork in mole sauce and potato salad.


----------



## ElCid03

El yuck


----------



## engineergurl

leftover bubba burger with hamburger pickles, some veggies and dip (also leftover)


----------



## snickerd3

burgers are one of the things I can't eat reheated...the taste just bugs me


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Reheated OM beef frank hot dog on a heel of bread w/moo-tard.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J with an apple


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover mac n cheese, cheese stick, yogurt and coke zero.


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ one of those was my breakfast.


----------



## snickerd3

mac and cheese is another thing i can't stand reheated...if it is the powdered mac n cheese. If it is like a velveeta mac n cheese then reheat is ok.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

My wife makes a really good home-style baked mac &amp; cheese that reheats very well.


----------



## Rockettt

OH MAN homemade mac is da BOMB! I always try and make a huge dish cuz i eat it for daysssss. Keep the box stuff. you ever see what that turns into when it cools? it hardens to the tune concrete! gotta clog a guy up for sure!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Homemade mac n cheese with bacon, leeks and tomato and shredded cheddar cheese. It reheated quite nicely.


----------



## snickerd3

^ but it is good, when eaten right away...if it is kraft though. I don't buy any other powdered cheese mac n cheese..


----------



## engineergurl

Another leftover bubba burger, some salt potatoes and some texas pete pickles...

Back to the mac and cheese... I do this thing where I mix in a pound of ground beef and a jar of sauce, then bake it... THAT reheats really really well...

I will also sometimes do up bow ties, with mozzarella, parm, a little bit of ricotta and a little bit of a capriano and a asiago, if there is some on hand, butter, heavy cream and some seasonings, then bake that in the oven.. it also reheats very yummy...


----------



## envirotex

pb&amp;j and a banana


----------



## blybrook PE

rabbit food type salad with chunked chicken will be lunch today


----------



## snickerd3

blybrook PE said:


> rabbit food type salad with chunked chicken will be lunch today


that's what i had yesterday...not filling enough though. ended up snacking that afternoon


----------



## Krakosky

Chipotle turkey sammie from Quiznos and salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

More Chinese food for me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich and diet code red


----------



## FLBuff PE

envirotex said:


> pb&amp;j and a banana


Whem did Master Slacker get control of your account? Conspiracy Theory: envirotex is ACTUALLY Master Slacker. :Chris:


----------



## blybrook PE

snickerd3 said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> rabbit food type salad with chunked chicken will be lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> that's what i had yesterday...not filling enough though. ended up snacking that afternoon
Click to expand...

It is usually enough to last until I get home and can work on dinner.


----------



## Master slacker

You lie!

Oh... PB&amp;J and an apple.


----------



## Krakosky

Crunchy or creamy?


----------



## Master slacker

I'm rockin' a jar of crunchy PB this go-'round.


----------



## snickerd3

Krakosky said:


> Crunchy or creamy?


has to be creamy.


----------



## Master slacker

I may have the honey blend next time. We'll see what Mrs. MS picks up at the store today.


----------



## Krakosky

Have you tried the one with honey? I think it's Peter Pan brand. Also, what are your thoughts on nutella?


----------



## engineergurl

Almond butter is what I buy.


----------



## envirotex

Crunchy.

I think that should be a question for pre-marital counseling...Mr. E likes creamy peanut butter. Easy fix though, I just buy a jar of each.


----------



## Krakosky

Sounds delicious


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

DIE PEANUT BUTTER!


----------



## envirotex

FLBuff PE said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> 
> pb&amp;j and a banana
> 
> 
> 
> Whem did Master Slacker get control of your account? Conspiracy Theory: envirotex is ACTUALLY Master Slacker. :Chris:
Click to expand...

And I would never wear purple and gold...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

envirotex said:


> Crunchy.
> 
> I think that should be a question for pre-marital counseling...Mr. E likes creamy peanut butter. Easy fix though, I just buy a jar of each.


I buy crunchy as well. Mrs Dex prefers creamy, so I just make her pick the nut pieces out.


----------



## snickerd3

i'm glad we agree on peanut butter in our house


----------



## snickerd3

its milk we don't and buy 2 kinds of. skim and 2%


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Whole milk only. Everything else is just water.


----------



## Krakosky

2% organic. I only have it with cereal or use it in cooking. If I buy regular milk I don't go thru it fast enough. I've tried the almond milk. Bleh.


----------



## engineergurl

ha ha ha, our house is horrid... creamy and crunchy, mayo and miracle whip, skim or almond milk and whole milk, pork vs beef hot dogs, but the WORST... how can one consume ORANGE American cheese?!?!?


----------



## Krakosky

Albino American cheese.


----------



## knight1fox3

VTEnviro said:


> DIE PEANUT BUTTER!


Agreed.



Krakosky said:


> 2% organic. I only have it with cereal or use it in cooking. If I buy regular milk I don't go thru it fast enough. I've tried the almond milk. Bleh.


Agreed here as well except I use skim. Only for cereal and cooking, not a milk drinker.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Skim milk and I drink a gallon every week. I also love soy milk, almond milk, and coconut milk to a lesser extent.

Silk chocolate almond milk light is the mad notes. I'd take a bath in that stuff.


----------



## knight1fox3

VTEnviro said:


> Silk chocolate almond milk light is the mad notes. I'd take a bath in that stuff.


Krak you may want to reconsider your offer to visit. That could be a bit awkward.


----------



## Krakosky

Milkshakes, anyone?


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> how can one consume ORANGE American cheese?!?!?


I like them both...but cheese is usually not a issues food in our house...we all seem to hate the same kinds. minisnick got to try feta at my cousins wedding and hated it so that makes 3.

If we had white bread in the house dinner tonight would be grilled cheese, but we don't so i am going to have to think of something else


----------



## Master slacker

I LOVE American cheese in the individual wrappers. Awesomeness individually.

As far as milk, all we have is Almond milk. Started when mini-MS #1 had a dairy issue. Therefore no yogurt, no cheese, and no moo moo milk. We've just kept the almond milk because that's what Mrs. MS wants. And I've got to agree with what has already been stated, I could drink the whole carton of the chocolate almond milk without putting it down.

Honey peanut butter is teh awesomeness.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Isn't anyone going to comment about Mrs. Dex picking through Dex's nuts and tossing them out? :wacko:


----------



## Master slacker

I was going to leave that to die without comment since it appears to be marital problems. If she doesn't want his nuts, why should I make him feel worse?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Krakosky said:


> Milkshakes, anyone?


They do bring all the boys to the yard.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

FLBuff PE said:


> Isn't anyone going to comment about Mrs. Dex picking through Dex's nuts and tossing them out? :wacko:


She just prefers the creaminess...


----------



## mudpuppy

engineergurl said:


> how can one consume ORANGE American cheese?!?!?


What difference does it make? It's all gross. Whether or not there is food coloring in it.

American "cheese" is nothing of the sort. It is "pasturized cheese product" and can't legally be labeled simply as "cheese." uke:


----------



## mudpuppy

Someone brought in samosas today. Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

mudpuppy said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can one consume ORANGE American cheese?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? It's all gross. Whether or not there is food coloring in it.
> 
> American "cheese" is nothing of the sort. It is "pasturized cheese product" and can't legally be labeled simply as "cheese." uke:
Click to expand...

American cheese is nasty.


----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can one *not* consume ORANGE American cheese?!?!? I'd put it in a cup and share it with Krak!
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? It's all good. Whether or not there is food coloring in it. Oh, and I like to do that cha-cha like a little girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American cheese is the best stuff ever. And I'm ghey. :ghey:
Click to expand...

Quoted for archival. I did not, in any way, shape, or form, alter these posts. If they do not accurately reflect what was posted previously, it is because those posts were edited.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can one consume ORANGE American cheese?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? It's all gross. Whether or not there is food coloring in it.
> 
> American "cheese" is nothing of the sort. It is "pasturized cheese product" and can't legally be labeled simply as "cheese." uke:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American cheese is nasty.
Click to expand...

+1



Master slacker said:


> Quoted for archival. I did not, in any way, shape, or form, alter these posts. If they do not accurately reflect what was posted previously, it is because those posts were edited.


LOL, nice.


----------



## engineergurl

do you know, I was actually trying to figure out, where the heck did I type anything about a cup and krak and American cheese.

In our house we have... the people cheese and the dog cheese. Some weeks the people cheese is "American Cheese Product" and other times it's Provalone or some other kind... dog cheese sometimes gets consumed by people when there is no people cheese around. Dog cheese is kraft singles that is purchased for use as dog treats. Unless of course, I'm really really broke. Then kraft singles for people and govt cheese for the dogs.

EDIT: And I ALWAYS buy white "American Cheese Product" at the deli


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Dexman PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can one consume ORANGE American cheese?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? It's all gross. Whether or not there is food coloring in it.
> 
> American "cheese" is nothing of the sort. It is "pasturized cheese product" and can't legally be labeled simply as "cheese." uke:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American cheese is nasty.
Click to expand...

Swiss cheese, being European, is clearly superior.


----------



## Krakosky

Pepperjack is one of my favs. Also made a "gourmet grilled cheese" once using gruyere, the cheese that is used in French onion soup.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple.

Sorry, it's a habit.

Salad, BBQ brisket, baked beans, PB cookie, and a soft brownie.


----------



## FLBuff PE

It's the first sign of the apocolypse!


----------



## Krakosky

Lol. Notice he still had to get his fill of PB.

Indian cuisine today for me.


----------



## engineergurl

chicken salad on stone ground wheat crackers and some cucumbers and squash with ranch dip


----------



## MA_PE

engineergurl said:


> ha ha ha, our house is horrid... creamy and crunchy, mayo and miracle whip, skim or almond milk and whole milk, pork vs beef hot dogs, but the WORST... how can one consume ORANGE American cheese?!?!?


It's tecnically called "Yellow" American cheese as opposed to "White" Amercian. I used to work in a deli.



Master slacker said:


> I LOVE American cheese in the individual wrappers. Awesomeness individually.
> 
> As far as milk, all we have is Almond milk. Started when mini-MS #1 had a dairy issue. Therefore no yogurt, no cheese, and no moo moo milk. We've just kept the almond milk because that's what Mrs. MS wants. And I've got to agree with what has already been stated, I could drink the whole carton of the chocolate almond milk without putting it down.
> 
> Honey peanut butter is teh awesomeness.


Individally wrapped "american cheese slices" are not cheese it is a "patuerized processed cheese food product" read the label.



mudpuppy said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can one consume ORANGE American cheese?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? It's all gross. Whether or not there is food coloring in it.
> 
> American "cheese" is nothing of the sort. It is "pasturized cheese product" and can't legally be labeled simply as "cheese." uke:
Click to expand...

I believe you're referring to the the individully wrapped stuff. You should buy some Land O' Lakes American cheese....THAT is cheese and American cheese (white or yello) is awesome and AMERICAN!


----------



## knight1fox3

On a separate note, we are trying out a farm share this summer. I thought it might be more of a hassle than it's worth, but it is actually working out quite nicely. A dozen farm-fresh eggs and a huge box of veggies every week. Works out to be about $26 per week which is way less than what we would spend on those types of items at the grocery store.


----------



## engineergurl

don't you have to work at the farm too?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> On a separate note, we are trying out a farm share this summer. I thought it might be more of a hassle than it's worth, but it is actually working out quite nicely. A dozen farm-fresh eggs and a huge box of veggies every week. Works out to be about $26 per week which is way less than what we would spend on those types of items at the grocery store.


You really ought to do a garden. I have maybe 20 bucks tied up in ours and it has produced a good bit of cukes, lettuce, and maters.


----------



## Master slacker

MA_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE American cheese in the individual wrappers. Awesomeness individually.
> 
> 
> 
> Individally wrapped "american cheese slices" are not cheese it is a "patuerized processed *cheese* food product" read the label.
Click to expand...

Bolded, italicized, and underlined for impact. If it's yellow, individually wrapped, square, commonly sold under the brand name of "Kraft", and has "cheese" in the name, it's cheese, dammit!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^Does that include that nasty powdered stuff sold as "mac &amp; cheese"?


----------



## Master slacker

You bet your ass it does. I love that food typically coined as "junk". Those were staples in the 80's.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> don't you have to work at the farm too?


You can in which case you basically pay next to nothing. If you don't work, you pay the full amount then. At least that is what this one offers.



Capt Worley PE said:


> You really ought to do a garden. I have maybe 20 bucks tied up in ours and it has produced a good bit of cukes, lettuce, and maters.


Thought about that but just not willing to put the time and effort in as we both tend to work late and we play a lot extra curricular bar league sports. Ha ha.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Not much of a lunch post, but I got dinner in motion.

I got a strawberry and orange salsa mellowing out in the fridge, and I will put it over some broiled tilapia later. Got an avocado and some corn on the cob to go on the side, and some watermelon for dessert.


----------



## snickerd3

sounds yummy...


----------



## Krakosky

Mmm avocado. And a habenero bloody marry for the beverage ?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Bojangle's ham biscuit, chips, and diet code red.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple!


----------



## snickerd3

^ like that is a surprise


----------



## mudpuppy

Burger with beer-battered deep fried bacon.

Mmmmm.


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> ^ like that is a surprise


.
Like you knew, huh?


----------



## Krakosky

Authentic middle eastern food for lunch today cooked by an Egyptian grandma.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I have this Moroccan cookbook I really like. The spices leave the house smelling like armpits afterwards, but the food is good.


----------



## Guest

^^^ Seriously jealous!

My first wife was assyrian and a GREAT cook! I miss good middle eastern food - Jackson doesn't have much to offer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

My ex wife was an amazing bread and dessert chef. That is one thing I really miss. My birthday dessert was always made totally from scratch with ingredients I like. I can't stand sweets, so I'd get cheesecakes, fruit cobblers, etc.


----------



## Krakosky

There are a bunch of Indian restaurants, an Indian grocery store and several other ethnic restaurants within walking distance of my new apt.


----------



## YMZ PE

Krakosky said:


> Authentic middle eastern food for lunch today cooked by an Egyptian grandma.


Is mine in the mail yet?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I'm making lasagna from scratch today. The sauce is cooking right now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Nice, I'll be there around 6?


----------



## Krakosky

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm making lasagna from scratch today. The sauce is cooking right now.


When I lived in TX I had a lasagna party. I cooked lasagna from scratch for a bunch of my friends. I had talked a lot about my mom's lasagna recipe so they all wanted to try it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

It was a lot of work (~3.5 hours) but it was pretty damn good.


----------



## Guest

I am going to East Lansing for either thai, sushi, or indian ... my date hasn't decided yet. With those three choices, I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## engineergurl

Krakosky said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making lasagna from scratch today. The sauce is cooking right now.
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in TX I had a lasagna party. I cooked lasagna from scratch for a bunch of my friends. I had talked a lot about my mom's lasagna recipe so they all wanted to try it.
Click to expand...

Define from scratch? as in make your own noodles and everything?

I think I may have eaten a hot dog or a burger sometime today, but at this point, I'm not sure... this move will be the death of me, I swear..


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I used pre-made noodles and canned tomatoes, but made my own sauce.


----------



## Krakosky

You can't go wrong with no bake noodles lol.

On another note, I saw this place close to my apt called Hippo's Hot Dogs that apparently sells Chicago style hot dogs. Ironic, since I was just thinking today how it's been so long since I've had a 1/4 lb weiner.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Krakosky said:


> I was just thinking today how it's been so long since I've had a 1/4 lb weiner.


so.....many.....possible......jokes........don't........know.........where.........to.........start.........


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

we had catered bbq at the family reunion today. pretty good stuff, but doesn't ever sit very well if you go to the pool immediately afterwards...


----------



## Krakosky

Mmm BBQ.


----------



## YMZ PE

Dexman PE said:


> we had catered bbq at the family reunion today. pretty good stuff, but doesn't ever sit very well if you go to the pool immediately afterwards...


Cramps in the leg, tummy or butt-butt?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I was thinking more along the lines of a lot of kids being dropped off at the pool.


----------



## mudpuppy

VTEnviro said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a lot of kids being dropped off at the pool.


Of course you were.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

VTEnviro said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a lot of kids being dropped off at the pool.


close. mostly just laid in the lounge chairs pool side while the rumblies settled down


----------



## knight1fox3

YMZ PE said:


> Cramps in the leg, tummy or butt-butt?


LOL!!!! butt-butt


----------



## engineergurl

Cooked up more burgers and dogs on the grill this weekend, so guess what's for lunch... leftover bubba burger, baby carrots with ranch dip and a pickle, that is also what I had for breakfast and what will probably be for dinner...


----------



## snickerd3

^ more power to you....i couldn't handle eating the same thing that many time over in such a short time period.


----------



## Krakosky

Bratwurst, some baby carrots and lemon Gatorade.


----------



## snickerd3

although if minisnick got his choice of food everyday it would be hot dogs. We ask him what do you want for dinner...hot dogs. Breakfast...hotdogs.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## engineergurl

lol, snick, my cooking abilities are now limited to the tools available... after this week, the grill will be gone so you will find me eating microwavable hot dogs, at the DFAC, or lots of salads. Most frozen meals are too high in sodium for me anymore, and I can't do the fast food thing often...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich, chips, and diet code red.


----------



## blybrook PE

Grilled Chicken Caeser Salad.


----------



## snickerd3

left over speghettii, peach, pop


----------



## Master slacker

Never really understood grilled chicken caesar salad. People tend to get it because "grilled" is healthier than "fried". Sh*t, add caesar dressing on it and you may as well use fried chicken.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I love chicken caesar salads. Granted, I don't eat salads for their "heath food" content, and usually follow them up with a Frosty from Wendy's...


----------



## blybrook PE

I got the grilled since the fried wasn't an option. I shoulda added it was dry (no dressing, it wasn't in the bag). Some people worry that the fried coatings have gluten in them and avoid it.

Lunch tomorrow will probably something similar; although I'll make sure I check for dressing if I go back to that particular restaurant.


----------



## knight1fox3

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> how can one consume ORANGE American cheese?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does it make? It's all gross. Whether or not there is food coloring in it.
> 
> American "cheese" is nothing of the sort. It is "pasturized cheese product" and can't legally be labeled simply as "cheese." uke:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> American cheese is nasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Here you go! LOL







*Customer at Burger King Japan Orders Whopper with 1,000 Slices of Cheese*

http://www.delish.co...0-cheese-slices


----------



## engineergurl

^^ Ha Ha, I saw that article already!



Master slacker said:


> Never really understood grilled chicken caesar salad. People tend to get it because "grilled" is healthier than "fried". Sh*t, add caesar dressing on it and you may as well use fried chicken.


for me, it's not a health choice per say, but if you stop eating fried foods, then fried foods start impacting you differently. I LOVE caesar salads and usually utilize the dressing towards my "fat" count anyway...


----------



## Krakosky

snickerd3 said:


> left over speghettii, peach, pop


I love that you said pop. I would always purposely say pop rather than soda in tx just to see the looks people would give me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Krakosky said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> left over speghettii, peach, pop
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you said pop. I would always purposely say pop rather than soda in tx just to see the looks people would give me.
Click to expand...

Watch out, they have guns...

...and hate yankees that say 'pop.'


----------



## snickerd3

Krakosky said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> left over speghettii, peach, pop
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you said pop. I would always purposely say pop rather than soda in tx just to see the looks people would give me.
Click to expand...

When I say pop around here people either look at me funny or ask if I am from Chicago.


----------



## Master slacker

Krakosky said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> left over speghettii, peach, pop
> 
> 
> 
> I love that you said pop. I would always purposely say pop rather than soda in tx just to see the looks people would give me.
Click to expand...

You'd get the same reaction if you said "soda". It's all Coke down here, ma'am.


----------



## blybrook PE

Leftovers from last nights dinner. Brown &amp; wild rice with chicken.


----------



## Krakosky

2 hot dogs (one of which got dropped onto the carpet underneath my desk) with mustard, and a lemonade Gatorade.


----------



## snickerd3

it will be subway...don't know which sandwich yet though


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich and diet code red.


----------



## snickerd3

^you are getting as predictable as MS with his PB&amp;J


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Corned beef sammich and diet code red.


where do you find corned beef lunchmeat other than the carl budding stuff...or is that what you are eating?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corned beef sammich and diet code red.
> 
> 
> 
> where do you find corned beef lunchmeat other than the carl budding stuff...or is that what you are eating?
Click to expand...

Yup, it is Buddig.


----------



## snickerd3

my dad eats that stuff all the time (that brand not just the corned beef) but he does so for the high salt content...since he loses so much during the day at work. The shop has been pushing 120 degrees + with the heat and the heat the machines give off.


----------



## Supe

Pho noodle soup. I've been having a very hard time keeping the weight off recently, only to discover that my CRITICAL prescription was swapped out for a generic some months ago (I never noticed because of how it's labeled). Really clamping down on the diet now. Dinner tonight will be a skinnytaste pad thai recipe with extra shrimp in lieu of the tofu. Very light, no peanut sauce.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corned beef sammich and diet code red.
> 
> 
> 
> where do you find corned beef lunchmeat other than the carl budding stuff...or is that what you are eating?
Click to expand...

Never liked the added flavoring of Buddig (and sometimes has MSG too) but I can also find the Hillshire Farm Deli Select corned beef which is pretty tasty. Occasionally I'll grab a pack of that, a loaf of marble rye, some kraut and swiss cheese, and make open face mini-reubens in the toaster oven. Nice quick &amp; tasty meal.


----------



## Krakosky

I just had my first Reuben last week.


----------



## Master slacker

Did he ever call you back like he said he would?


----------



## Rockettt

mmmm reuben!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Never liked the added flavoring of Buddig (and sometimes has MSG too) but I can also find the Hillshire Farm Deli Select corned beef which is pretty tasty.


Buddig is the only game in town when it comes to deli meat off the shelf. Deli Select only has ham and turkey, and it is quite pricey at that.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and a banananananana


----------



## engineergurl

MS changing it up a bit.. no apple today?


----------



## Krakosky

2 hot dogs, none of which were dropped on the floor today.


----------



## Master slacker

engineergurl said:


> MS changing it up a bit.. no apple today?


Yeah, ran out of apples. So I just borrowed a couple of mini-MS1's nanas on the way out of the house this morning.


----------



## pbrme

Having Pita Pit for lunch today... mmmmm the gyro pita = HFY



Krakosky said:


> 2 hot dogs, none of which were dropped on the floor today.


2 hot dogs, one bun.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> 2 hot dogs, none of which were dropped on the floor today.


Gotta get you to come to NY one day, dirty water hot dogs are the shiznit. Makes the floor look like a clean room in comparison, but man are they good.

I got a halibut steak I'm debating how to cook up for lunch today. It's going in the ice cream maker frying pan for sure. But not sure if I want to do a dry rub or maybe peach and plum salsa, because they will spoil if I don't use them soon.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

pbrme said:


> Having Pita Pit for lunch today... mmmmm the gyro pita = HFY
> 
> 
> 
> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hot dogs, none of which were dropped on the floor today.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 hot dogs, one bun.
Click to expand...

For someone who advertises herself as Tank Ass, I'm thinking at least two buns.


----------



## Krakosky

Haha yes. 2 buns. And I'm coming over for those hot dogs, halibut steak and ice cream. 3 course meal.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

then the habanero bloody mary's and the PPP's?


----------



## Krakosky

Don't forget the scotch ramen.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Well, that's the third course. I don't mess around when it comes to gourmet debauchery.


----------



## Master slacker

GET A ROOM, YOU TWO!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Well, does the room have a kitchen or a wet bar?


----------



## Master slacker

I don't know. Good question.


----------



## engineergurl

I think I forgot again, I had half a leftover arby's turkey bacon ranch sandwich around I think 10:30... I know I have had three protein shakes today too, so I think I've got my calories in..

I can not WAIT to have a full kitchen again so I can get back to eating regular... I'm pretty sure there are still some leftover bubba burgers in the fridge for dinner tonight, and it will probably be lots of eggs tomorrow since I'll be home again...


----------



## pbrme

VTEnviro said:


> Well, does the room have a kitchen or a wet bar?


Usually for extra... but you make fatty so splurge. B)


----------



## knight1fox3

Got to try a turkey avocado &amp; spinach sub from subway. Not too bad.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and a banana


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Not a fan of the avocado at Subway. There's no flavor to it and the larger "chunks" are frozen.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ I did notice it doesn't have much flavor, but no frozen chunks.


----------



## Krakosky

Ditto on the no flavor. No frozen chunks in mine either. However, the avocado on the veggie sub at Jimmy John's is quite tasty and also chunkless.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Homewrecker


----------



## Krakosky

Salad with olive oil vinaigrette - Asian ginger flavor. Forgot a tupperware container and an just eating it out of the bag.

Tofu stir fry tonight. I've never cooked with tofu so this should be interesting...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Tofu is on the list of foods I will never knowingly consume.

Lunch for me is a turkey sammich from Jimmy Johns with some jalapeno chips and a cherry coke.


----------



## engineergurl

I had Habanero Honey baked wings...


----------



## Krakosky

Mmm habanero...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> Tofu stir fry tonight. I've never cooked with tofu so this should be interesting...


Dry it out as well as you can first, or you will have a soggy pan and your food will basically steam, not fry.


----------



## Krakosky

I got "extra firm". Just the way ladies like it.


----------



## snickerd3

Dexman PE said:


> Not a fan of the avocado at Subway. There's no flavor to it and the larger "chunks" are frozen.


not to mention they charge you almost as much as if you have double meat. 75 cents charge for avocada on 6 inch. 1.25 for foot long...for that much you'd think it would have some potential...


----------



## Krakosky

I hate when places charge extra for avocado and guacamole. I know Chipotle does this too.


----------



## snickerd3

qdoba does too unless you get the vegetarien buritto...but that is the one i get so guacamole is free for me there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chips and guac at Chipotle is epic.


----------



## envirotex

cheeseburger and fries


----------



## snickerd3

^same here


----------



## Master slacker

Leftover chicken and pesto pizza


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Tofu has a meat-like texture and absolutely no flavor. BUT, it does serve as a culinary sponge and take on any flavors thrown at it in a dish. That's why it's popular in Asian cuisine. Tofu is my favorite "floatie" in Hot 'n Sour soup.


----------



## Krakosky

Resisted the urge to get a quizznos sub and ate the salad that I brought with Asian ginger dressing, baby carrots and cherries.

The tofu stir fry didn't turn out that great due to some mistakes on my part. The recipe called for tamari which apparently is a type of soy sauce. When I asked the guy at the grocery store about it, he gave me a jar of tamarind and said they were the same thing. Lesson learned. I thought it didn't seem right to be adding an Indian spice to a stir fry. Mixed in some soy sauce I had on hand at the last minute after I discovered my error. Better luck next time I guess.

Made a "green" smoothie which ended up coming out purple. It consisted of almond milk, spinach leaves, a banana, some frozen mixed berries and a few squeezes from a fresh lemon. I was surprised it didn't taste gross. I have a few other smoothie recipes I'm looking forward to trying. Trying to replace my usual cup of morning coffee with a healthier option.


----------



## pbrme

I do a pretty mean tofu dish:

Extra firm Tofu, take block and slice into 3 layers, pat-dry all sides with paper towel. Cube the tofu. Marinade in 1/4 cup of Soyaki sauce, pan fried in olive oil until golden brown. Still at fry heat, Add in Cilantro, lime juice, grated green chillies w/ seeds, chopped garlic and ground cummin. These I wing, no measure style, to taste. Add some salted peanuts and another 1/4 of Soy-aki and turn down the heat to simmer. You can also experiment at the simmer stage with some peas and peppers.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple.

The PB&amp;J used two heels as two loaves of bread overlapped (finished one loaf and started the next).


----------



## snickerd3

the heels are the last two pieces of a loaf of bread in our house, . to keep the middle pieces from drying out.


----------



## Krakosky

All that PB talk last week made me hungry for a PB&amp;J sandwich. Bought some crunchy PB over the weekend and also some creamy almond butter for smoothies.


----------



## engineergurl

I won't eat the heels of the bread. I'm a brat like that.


----------



## Krakosky

pbrme said:


> I do a pretty mean tofu dish:
> 
> Extra firm Tofu, take block and slice into 3 layers, pat-dry all sides with paper towel. Cube the tofu. Marinade in 1/4 cup of Soyaki sauce, pan fried in olive oil until golden brown. Still at fry heat, Add in Cilantro, lime juice, grated green chillies w/ seeds, chopped garlic and ground cummin. These I wing, no measure style, to taste. Add some salted peanuts and another 1/4 of Soy-aki and turn down the heat to simmer. You can also experiment at the simmer stage with some peas and peppers.


Sounds tasty. I'll have to try it some time. I made the mistake of not draining the marinade first before pan frying the tofu so it didn't turn out crispy on the outside. Also I just cut the big block into cubes. Good call on slicing it into layers. I did at least use extra firm.


----------



## mudpuppy

Krakosky said:


> Trying to replace my usual cup of morning coffee with a healthier option.


Blasphemy, coffee is not unhealthy! Unless you load it up with sugar and cream. But there's nothing wrong with good, black coffee!


----------



## Ble_PE

mudpuppy said:


> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to replace my usual cup of morning coffee with a healthier option.
> 
> 
> 
> But there's nothing wrong with good, black coffee!
Click to expand...

Except that it tastes like shit. I'll take my coffee with cream and sugar thank you very much!


----------



## pbrme

Had a bacon cheeseburger with seasoned fries and a coke. One last greezy meal before the 10 day Advocare cleanse. Starting the fruits and veggies tonight.


----------



## Ble_PE

^Is PBR a part of this cleansing?


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> ^Is PBR a part of this cleansing?


hmy:


----------



## pbrme

Ble_PE said:


> ^Is PBR a part of this cleansing?


Unfortunately no. I can handle a few days without the sweet nectar. It's for science.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Ble_PE said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krakosky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to replace my usual cup of morning coffee with a healthier option.
> 
> 
> 
> But there's nothing wrong with good, black coffee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that it tastes like shit. I'll take my coffee with cream and sugar thank you very much!
Click to expand...

I take my sugar &amp; cream with a little coffee.


----------



## pbrme

pbrme said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Is PBR a part of this cleansing?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no. I can handle a few days without the sweet nectar. It's for science.
Click to expand...

Well that didn't last long.I just found out we got invited to a friend's son's 13th birthday party this weekend. The theme is it's a "man" party (on the invitation it said "ever since he was a boy, he wanted to be a man"). So there'll be things like man beers and foods. Don't think this week is the best week to start the cleanse... cause I'll probably want a PBR. Or a couple of those w/ steak bites. And probably a scotch. Damn it.

Edit: Have to push this thing off for a couple weeks, cause on the 2nd we're finally going on our honeymoon.


----------



## blybrook PE

burger, steak and salad


----------



## engineergurl

subway- ham and turkey, pepperjack cheese on wheat with jalapenos and banana peppers and just a bit of mayo... I'll have the second half for dinner.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich, code red and pretzels.


----------



## Master slacker

Leftover burritos and an apple


----------



## engineergurl

Master slacker said:


> Leftover burritos and an apple


huh?


----------



## Krakosky

Master slacker said:


> Leftover burritos and an apple


Switching it up I see. I had a crunchy PB&amp;J yesterday and was reminded of their appeal. Prime rib and peppercorn sub from Quizznos. My last one I swear. They actually do a decent job on this one.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Corn chowdah, cheese stick, yogurt and a coke zero


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Roast Beef sammich from Jimmy Johns and a root beer


----------



## YMZ PE

Master slacker said:


> Leftover burritos and an apple


Who are you and what did you do with one half of MS?


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> subway- ham and turkey, pepperjack cheese on wheat with jalapenos and banana peppers and just a bit of mayo... I'll have the second half for dinner.


your the person ahead of me that causes me to ask the subway person to change gloves before the touch my sandwich.


----------



## engineergurl

that's pretty funny, cause the guy behind me had the exact same sandwich I had... he said it sounded good, lol


----------



## mudpuppy

FLBuff PE said:


> Corn chowdah, cheese stick, yogurt and a coke zero


I love corn chowdah!


----------



## snickerd3

mudpuppy said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corn chowdah, cheese stick, yogurt and a coke zero
> 
> 
> 
> I love corn chowdah!
Click to expand...

uke:


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corn chowdah, cheese stick, yogurt and a coke zero
> 
> 
> 
> I love corn chowdah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uke:
Click to expand...

well at least there was no red velvet cake


----------



## blybrook PE

Rabbit food yet again. Ceasar salad &amp; a bottle of water


----------



## snickerd3

bruised peaches don't taste very good...it got squashed in my lunch bag.


----------



## FLBuff PE

corn and red velvet cake


----------



## engineergurl

FLBuff PE said:


> corn and red velvet cake


Oh dear... well, don't say I didn't warn you...


----------



## FLBuff PE

Just kidding...I wanted to see how long it would take for you to notice. Today's menu was left over deconstructed pesto pasta, chees stick, yogurt and coke zero.


----------



## blybrook PE

chicken nuggets on a bed o lettuce with sweet potatoe fries


----------



## mudpuppy

^Chick fil a?


----------



## blybrook PE

mudpuppy said:


> ^Chick fil a?


Nope. There isn't one in Alaska! Not that I'd go there anyway. Closest one is in Idaho.


----------



## engineergurl

FLBuff PE said:


> Just kidding...I wanted to see how long it would take for you to notice. Today's menu was left over deconstructed pesto pasta, chees stick, yogurt and coke zero.


apparently, only about two minutes...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Two minutes in heaven is better than one minute.


----------



## pbrme

Working thru lunch today. Tried one of those Code Red's you guys mentioned and it's not too shabby for a pop. Also having vending machine Jack Link's teriyaki beef steak nuggets and a handful of potato chips. It feels like an early PBR friday.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple.

BTW, WTF is "pop"? Are y'all yankees or something?


----------



## Krakosky

Pop!


----------



## snickerd3

I love poop!!!


----------



## Master slacker

damn yankees! ldman:


----------



## blybrook PE

Pop goes the weasel


----------



## pbrme

Pop..?.. you know the fizzy drink? It tickles my stummy.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Call me wierd, but I say soda


----------



## snickerd3

soda is reserved for generic versions and things like cream soda, the orange stuff (fanta?)...everything else is pop


----------



## blybrook PE

don't forget the "cola's" of the world...

Back to the original topic. Chunk chicken on a bed of lettuce


----------



## FLBuff PE

rotisserie chicken. cheese stick, yogurt, and a coke zero


----------



## Krakosky

snickerd3 said:


> I love poop!!!


Haha


----------



## Master slacker

A sh*t load of Little Caesar's pizza


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Krakosky said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love poop!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha
Click to expand...

Wow, I'll send Fudgey over her way with a big load of 'soft serve'.


----------



## blybrook PE

Bourbon chicken with chicken fried rice


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## Krakosky

Spent about an hour and a half last night making "chipotle veggie stew". A lot of the time was spent cutting up all the fresh veggies. Now I have a whole pot of stew for one person. Looks like I'll be eating this for lunch all week.

Spicy veggie soup, cherries and a lemon lime Gatorade.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich, pretzels, and diet code red.


----------



## Supe

Krakosky said:


> Spent about an hour and a half last night making "chipotle veggie stew". A lot of the time was spent cutting up all the fresh veggies. Now I have a whole pot of stew for one person. Looks like I'll be eating this for lunch all week.
> 
> Spicy veggie soup, cherries and a lemon lime Gatorade.


----------



## mudpuppy

Qdoba.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## snickerd3

mudpuppy ^lucky bastard...that is the one thing I could eat for lunch everyday and not get tired of

microwave pizza today...


----------



## Master slacker

I never have liked Qdoba. Had it once or twice when it first open here, but never cared for it.


----------



## mudpuppy

snickerd3 said:


> mudpuppy ^lucky bastard...that is the one thing I could eat for lunch everyday and not get tired of


I always post that just for you.

I even have leftovers. . .


----------



## blybrook PE

Have orange chicken &amp; rice today when it finally gets around to being lunch time. Dinner will be better though; grilled halibut.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> I never have liked Qdoba. Had it once or twice when it first open here, but never cared for it.


i don't care for their meat, but I have always been a veg burritto person there.

Black and pinto beans, rice, guacamole, cheese and lettuce...


----------



## pbrme

Left over pep+pickle pizza and cheese sticks. Fortunately for me, our break area has toaster ovens, I hate microwaved pizza... and even more, microwaved french fries.


----------



## Supe

Qdoba's was fine, but I spent $10 on something that was identical to what you get from Taco Hell for $2.99.

Gyoza and noodles today.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Subway meatball sub &amp; rootbeer followed by a pair of sugar cookies (instead of chips).


----------



## mudpuppy

Supe said:


> Qdoba's was fine, but I spent $10 on something that was identical to what you get from Taco Hell for $2.99.


If you truly can't tell the difference, then by all means eat all the Taco Bell you want, Fudgey.


----------



## engineergurl

short ribs, chicken, rice and beans and hamburger dill pickles... trying to finish off the food that I have around the house is making for some interesting combinations...


----------



## Krakosky

Fried pickles, anyone?


----------



## knight1fox3

Krakosky said:


> Fried pickles, anyone?


Those will be at the state fair this weekend.  And here are just a few of the other food highlights that will be at the fair:

_Chocolate covered Cheese (Mozzarella Cheese Stick dipped in Milk Chocolate, sprinkled with Sea Salt)_

_Chocolate covered Cranberries On-a-Stick_

_Deep Fried Bacon (Bacon Chunks battered, Deep Fried and served with Dipping Sauce)_

_Deep Fried Bacon Wrapped Sweet Potato Tots On-a-Stick_

_Deep Fried Bacon Wrapped Tater Tots On-a-Stick_

_Deep Fried Brownie On-a-Stick_

_Deep Fried Cheesecake_

_Deep Fried Cookie Dough_

_Deep Fried Ice Cream_

_Deep Fried Pizza On-a-Stick with Marinara Dipping Sauce_

_Deep Fried Shortcake_

_Deep Fried Stuffing On-a-Stick_

_Deep Fried Twinkies_

_Deluxe Deep Fried Bacon Wrapped Cheddar Hot Dog On-a-Stick_

_Dragon Wing On-a-Stick_

_Fat Elvis On-a-Stick (Peanut Butter Cup in Banana Batter with Bacon)_

_Firecracker Chicken On-a-Stick (Mesquite Jalapeno Cornbread Batter-Fried Chicken On-a-Stick)_

_Goldfish Cheesecake (Goldfish waffle filled with cheesecake)_

_Grilled Chicken On-a-Stick_

_Homemade Chip Platter (Homemade Chips topped with Shredded Beef, Sour Cream, Chives, Tomatoes and Cheese)_

_Irish Beef Sundae_

_Pork Donut (Sugared Bismark Stuffed with BBQ Pork)_

_Red Velvet Funnel Cake with Cream Cheese Drizzle --------&gt; _*NOT TO BE MIXED WITH CORN*! (for you EG)

_Reuben Brat On-a-Stick(Corned Beef, Swiss Cheese &amp; Sauerkraut Bratwurst) dipped in Rye Batter, Deep Fried and served with Thousand Island Dipping Sauce_

_Sciortino's Cookies On-a-Stick_

_Sweet Chimi-Nutella (Banana, Nutella, Cinnamon, Pecans and Powdered Sugar wrapped in a Flour Tortilla)_

_White Chocolate covered Cranberry Cookie On-a-Stick_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

That reuben brat sounds pretty good.


----------



## blybrook PE

the deep fried cheesecake has been a hit the last couple times I made it...

Fair starts this weekend locally... Gotta go off the diet to get the elephant ear


----------



## pbrme

Deep fried....everything. Geez


----------



## Krakosky

I think MI got rid of the state fair. Anyone?


----------



## blybrook PE

Krakosky said:


> I think MI got rid of the state fair. Anyone?


That wouldn't surprise me in the least. Used to go to Imlay City to enjoy the Easter MI State Fair from time to time when I was in elementary school. Have relatives that used to have a booth for their roses &amp; other flowers.

Just did a google search and looks like the "main" state fair may be coming back under another name. Good luck with that! But I did see that the event in Imlay City was still going strong. Always enjoyed the tractor pulls and demo derbies.


----------



## knight1fox3

pbrme said:


> Deep fried....everything. Geez


Last year they had deep fried beer. Though I don't think it was PBR. LOL


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep fried....everything. Geez
> 
> 
> 
> Last year they had deep fried beer. Though I don't think it was PBR. LOL
Click to expand...

I gotta get out to WI.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Try Ehlenbach's Cheese Chalet. That shit is money.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> _Red Velvet Funnel Cake with Cream Cheese Drizzle --------&gt; _*NOT TO BE MIXED WITH CORN*! (for you EG)


FINALLY, someone is listening to me...


----------



## envirotex

pb &amp; _strawberry_ j


----------



## Master slacker

Copycat. Been rockin' strawberry J for months now.

PB&amp;J and an apple.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Chick-fil-A


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich, pretzels, and diet code red.


----------



## mudpuppy

wilheldp_PE said:


> Chick-fil-A


You gay hater!

(just kidding)


----------



## wilheldp_PE

mudpuppy said:


> You gay hater!
> 
> (just kidding)


We had a company catered lunch of it today. The admin that went to pick up the food said that the place was a madhouse.


----------



## engineergurl

that's cause it's the un official support chick-fil-a day


----------



## pbrme

Had 1/2 a tofurkey pizza w/ a handfull of peanuts and cherries. Now it's time for the fun size kitkat bar. I know weird right?


----------



## blybrook PE

KFC chicken strips &amp; baked beans.


----------



## Krakosky

Still making my way thru the chipotle veggie soup. Cooking for one sucks. I need to start halving recipes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

You can always make a couple things and freeze the leftovers, and then kinda alternate. Breaks up the monotony. I also hate cooking for one, there's no one to say, mmmmm, this is delicious.


----------



## Krakosky

Lol. Yeah, I'm the only one saying "mmmmm delicious" these days. What I've done in the past is make a few things and alternate them between lunch and dinner.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

it is much easier in the winter to do that, you can make stews and soups and casseroles, etc.

This time of year I just want to pick and poke at stuff and not turn the oven/stove on too much


----------



## knight1fox3

VTEnviro said:


> You can always make a couple things and freeze the leftovers, and then kinda alternate.


+1 Freezing portions works pretty well. Then you get a surprise meal later on that doesn't take much to prepare.


----------



## Rockettt

TACO BELL [email protected]@@[email protected]!!

cook for 1? i call crackin' for 1....crack a beer. porkchops in a can. who needs to cook!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich, pretzels, and diet code red.


----------



## willsee

hot dogs, potato salad, starcrunch


----------



## Supe

Office pizza party for a job well done on one of our nuclear stamp surveys.


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Corned beef sammich, pretzels, and diet code red.


You had that yesterday!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Corned beef sammich, pretzels, and diet code red.
> 
> 
> 
> You had that yesterday!
Click to expand...

Shocking, no?


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

$5 footlong at Subway.


----------



## snickerd3

$5 meal deal from subway


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> $5 footlong at Subway.


What's the one for August?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I don't remember for sure, but it's a breakfast one with ham &amp; egg.

I got one of the "regular" $5 subs (Spicy Italian).


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Zaxby's chicken fingers and diet code red.

Is it wrong to scoop out the Zax sauce with my fingers and eat the remnants that way?


----------



## snickerd3

salad from home with diced up chickern selects from McDs


----------



## Ble_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Is it wrong to scoop out the Zax sauce with my fingers and eat the remnants that way?


That's the only way to eat it.


----------



## Master slacker

Raising Cane's chicken fingers yesterday. Sorry Capt, but Cane's &gt;&gt; Zaxby's.

Today I'm going to mix it up a bit... PB&amp;J and an apple.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it wrong to scoop out the Zax sauce with my fingers and eat the remnants that way?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only way to eat it.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought!



Master slacker said:


> Raising Cane's chicken fingers yesterday. Sorry Capt, but Cane's &gt;&gt; Zaxby's.


Never heard of it. That chain DNE here.


----------



## Master slacker

Ditto on Zaxby's here. 

My brother went to Clemson and my dad's side of the family is in the Seneca area. I've been over there a few times.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Seneca is a nice area. Ever been to Stumphouse Mountain?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I made a pork roast marinated in this cranberry based marinade and some roasted Italian eggplants with tomatoes and herbs last night. Leftovers for lunch.

It came out perfectly and the two dishes worked well together. Sorry to toot my own horn but it was a really nice dinner.


----------



## snickerd3

Sounds yummy! I like eggplant but I don't make it at home because mr snick can't eat it.


----------



## Krakosky

Finishing up the last of the soup. Time to make a new dish.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> Raising Cane's chicken fingers yesterday. Sorry Capt, but Cane's &gt;&gt; Zaxby's.


Never heard of either one of those places.


----------



## Krakosky

I've been to Raising Canes before. I believe they are primarily located in LA and maybe starting to trickle into TX. My friend was actually telling me how they got their start yesterday.


----------



## Master slacker

Yeah, about a hundred feet from LSU's campus.

You can't make a business with such a small menu. That's not smart business.


----------



## envirotex

^^^They seem to be doing pretty well everywhere they go...


----------



## Master slacker

I know. That's what they were told when they came up with the business idea in school.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> Sounds yummy! I like eggplant but I don't make it at home because mr snick can't eat it.


A lot of people turn their nose at eggplant, but it's one of my favorites.


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds yummy! I like eggplant but I don't make it at home because mr snick can't eat it.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people turn their nose at eggplant, but it's one of my favorites.
Click to expand...

Mr snick likes eggplant...it doesn't like him. His heart does crazy things after eating it...similar effects caffeine pills has on him.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich, pretzels, and diet code red.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

That is a bizarre food allergy. I don't ingest caffeine either other than the occasional can of soda, it makes my skin crawl like speed.

The little eggplants are nice because you don't have to salt them first, which is a pain. The difficult thing about eggplant is that it is so easy to overdo it and turn it to mush. I was really lucky that it turned out softened from raw but still firm.

If we ever have the EB convention can I be head chef? If any EB member ends up in my neck of the woods, I'll make a kick ass dinner, and probably not lace it with laxative.


----------



## Master slacker

When I'm elected head chef, I promise to make the most kick ass PB&amp;J and apple lunches you have ever experienced. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Ewwww...I would rather eat my dog's excrement than peanut butter.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

VTEnviro said:


> Ewwww...I would rather eat my dog's excrement than peanut butter.


----------



## blybrook PE

Leftover chicken / rice bake


----------



## blybrook PE

Rabbit food with chunks of chicken breast


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## engineergurl

turkey, ham and bacon melt with sunspots and a sweet tea


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

What are sunspots? Beyond the astronomical phenomenon I mean.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ I will not wiki that at work.

After months of really bad citrus, we FINALLY got some really good mandarin oranges. I can't wait for lunch.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

No clue what lunch will be, but I feel like brooding in the kitchen for several hours and making a kick ass dinner. Cooking relaxes me a lot.


----------



## engineergurl

sunspots= sweet potato potato chips


----------



## Master slacker

Those sound good! Can't say I've seen any in my neck of the woods. Then again, I don't do the grocery shopping unless we're in dire need of one or two things. Even then, I only get those one or two things and whatever else pops into mind that we may need.

PB&amp;J and an apple.


----------



## snickerd3

I don't have it, but my sister just raves about the pampered chef potato chip maker...it is for the microwave and she claims they are to die for...for all sorts of chips, potato, sweet potato, apples...etc


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I've had homemade fruit chips before and they are awesome.


----------



## kevo_55

Sweet potato chips sound good!

Heck, frut chips sound good too!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I need ideas for dinner tonight. Suggestions?

I don't care if I need to go to the grocery store to get ingredients.


----------



## engineergurl

fried plantain chips are very yummy with hummas...

a slice of pizza (my food choices are degrading as my time until the move lessens)


----------



## kevo_55

VTEnviro said:


> I need ideas for dinner tonight. Suggestions?
> 
> I don't care if I need to go to the grocery store to get ingredients.


Peanut Chicken. (http://allrecipes.com/recipe/denises-peanut-chicken/detail.aspx?event8=1&amp;prop24=SR_Title&amp;e11=peanut%20chicken&amp;e8=Quick%20Search&amp;event10=1&amp;e7=Home%20Page)

Serve it over rice!


----------



## knight1fox3

VTEnviro said:


> I need ideas for dinner tonight. Suggestions?
> 
> I don't care if I need to go to the grocery store to get ingredients.


We had these last night (used Tilapia). Fantastic!

* Fish Tacos*








1 medium tomato, chopped

1 onion, chopped

1/4 cup cilantro, chopped

Juice of one lime, or more to taste

6 oz. white fish fillet, like tilapia, snapper, or cod

2 soft corn tortillas

1/2 cup cabbage, shredded

1/2 avocado, chopped

1 jalapeno, chopped (optional)

Salsa, low-sodium (optional)


----------



## snickerd3

lemon chicken


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

K1F3 - I love fish tacos, though I make them slightly differently. Tilapia is awesome, and I've got a great recipe for tilapia with strawberry lime salsa.

Snick - Got a recipe for that lemon chicken?


----------



## snickerd3

i think it is going to be an early lunch today...my tummy is starting to growl at me


----------



## snickerd3

VTEnviro said:


> K1F3 - I love fish tacos, though I make them slightly differently. Tilapia is awesome, and I've got a great recipe for tilapia with strawberry lime salsa.
> 
> Snick - Got a recipe for that lemon chicken?


let's see i just made it the other day.

It's a marinade. directs said let it sit 2-4hrs...4 hrs was too long, it was still really good but lemon was strong. 2 hrs would probably be better. Recipe was technical for chicken parts (wing. thighs, etc) but I used boneless skinless chicken breasts and grilled it.

1 tbsp lemon zest

1/2 cup of lemon juice

3 cloves garlic-minced

2 tbsp olive oil

1tsp paprika

1/2 tbsp oregano

1/2 tsp salt

1 tsp black pepper


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Mmmmmm....sounds tasty. I think I might be leaning towards something below sea level though.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'd recommend some grilled fresh salmon if you can get it. Or a good salmon burger with sweet potatoe fries or chips.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Yeah, the salmon I had when I went to Alaska was the shiznit. My favorite was the halibut.

The Atlantic stuff is all farm raised and dyed.

I did decide on a salmon dish though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ham and salami sammich, diet code red.


----------



## Krakosky

Sweet potato and quinoa burger with salad and ranch dressing.


----------



## Ble_PE

Quinoa burger? I'm intrigued...


----------



## Krakosky

This. I'd show you a picture of the ones I made, but there's not an app for that.

/&gt;http://www.thenakedkitchen.com/sweet-potato-quinoa-burgers/


----------



## blybrook PE

That actually looks pretty good. I may have to try that next week.


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> That actually looks pretty good. I may have to try that next week.


ditto


----------



## Ble_PE

Krakosky said:


> This. I'd show you a picture of the ones I made, but there's not an app for that.
> 
> http://www.thenakedk...quinoa-burgers/


Thanks, already emailed the link to the Mrs.


----------



## Master slacker

:withstupid:


----------



## snickerd3

For those daily PB&amp;J eaters...just read (from a stats portion of a text book) that consuming 4 tablespoons of peanut butter a day may cause an estimated 0.8 cancer deaths per year per 100,000 people.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> For those daily PB&amp;J eaters...just read (from a stats portion of a text book) that consuming 4 tablespoons of peanut butter a day may cause an estimated 0.8 cancer deaths per year per 100,000 people.


Everything in moderation. You can't eat/drink just one thing all the time. You have to be balanced.


----------



## Master slacker

Well, let me whip out my Crow-AMSAA / Weibull program and statistically determine when the next death will occur.


----------



## blybrook PE

KFC strips with baked beans


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple.

Another suspended data point for my Weibull chart.


----------



## blybrook PE

leftover chicken fried rice


----------



## Capt Worley PE

ham sammich, pretzels, diet code red


----------



## engineergurl

a double cheeseburger, small fries and strawberry milkshake... although I've been working on it for nearly an hour and haven't even started the burger so it will probably be a grazing afternoon... I'm down to a about a can of chicken soup, a can of tuna, almond butter and jelly at the house so my dinner options for tonight are limited...


----------



## mudpuppy

Qdoba.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Turkey &amp; Bacon sammich with Jalapeno chips and root beer from Jimmy Johns


----------



## engineergurl

still picking at the food... I think I'm gonna toss the rest.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Does that include the salad?


----------



## engineergurl

that actually reminds me of a new term I learned the other day...


----------



## Supe

Crab cake sandwich.


----------



## engineergurl

no actually it was tossed tater salad or something to that effect...


----------



## engineergurl

and yes, I'm being a brat there and can't believe I had to wait that long for someone else to post...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro




----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple.


----------



## engineergurl

at 9:44 am?


----------



## Ble_PE

^That's what I was thinking, not to mention he's central time, so it's 8:44 am for him...


----------



## Master slacker

proactive announcement of my lunch


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I figured you wanted to beat the lunchtime rush.


----------



## pbrme

VTEnviro said:


> Mmmmmm....sounds tasty. I think I might be leaning towards something below sea level though.


VT, here's one for you to try:

While on vaca, we sampled a lot of seafood dishes and the best and most unique IMO was the grilled snapper burger with jerk spice. I tried to find a recipe online for one and the closest thing I could find was for a salmon burger (- the panko crumbs) w/ homemade aioli sauce. The burger I had was more of a blackened fillet, but if your good at mincing the fish and making a patty, coat the outside in spice and blacken or pan sear, then throw it on the barbeque. For the aioli, I would use half mayo and half tarter sauce.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Pastrami sammich with pretzels and diet code red


----------



## engineergurl

cafe steamer tortellini something or another... and a bottle of water with berry blue typhoon flavoring mixed in...

I'm still starving, it's noon and I've only had 600 calories today and am out of food here at the office


----------



## snickerd3

i hate when that happens


----------



## Master slacker

I've only had about 520 calories so far (including lunch). I need to start working out.


----------



## mudpuppy

What does a typhoon taste like?


----------



## engineergurl

kind of sweet...


----------



## snickerd3

i would have thought a little salty with woodsy flavor


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

pbrme said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm....sounds tasty. I think I might be leaning towards something below sea level though.
> 
> 
> 
> VT, here's one for you to try:
> 
> While on vaca, we sampled a lot of seafood dishes and the best and most unique IMO was the grilled snapper burger with jerk spice. I tried to find a recipe online for one and the closest thing I could find was for a salmon burger (- the panko crumbs) w/ homemade aioli sauce. The burger I had was more of a blackened fillet, but if your good at mincing the fish and making a patty, coat the outside in spice and blacken or pan sear, then throw it on the barbeque. For the aioli, I would use half mayo and half tarter sauce.
Click to expand...

That looks awesome and there is a good mom and pop grocer with a really nice fish market. I've been on a fish kick lately. Made some tandoori style salmon last week, some tilapia with this strawberry salsa before that, and have recently had lobster, clams, mussels, etc.


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> i would have thought a little salty with woodsy flavor


I am just not going to go anywhere with that one...


----------



## envirotex

everything bagel with two slices of turkey


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

^I love bagels, just not the everything kind.

Also, as a rule of thumb, do not trust bagels or pizza made west of the Hudson River.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I will be following MS's diet for the next few weeks.

PB &amp; J with a peach.


----------



## pbrme

Wheat spinach/basil/tomato sammich w/ mini peppers &amp; carrots.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PBJ &amp; peach


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Pork tenderloin and some broccoli.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

ham sammich and diet code red.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J (homemade bread) and an apple


----------



## Supe

Hibachi combo and a cup of water.


----------



## pbrme

Veggie springrolls, mini peppers, raspberries.


----------



## blybrook PE

mongolian beef, rice &amp; wonton


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dexman PE said:


> PBJ &amp; peach


+1


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ham sammich, diet code red, and krispey kreme donut


----------



## Master slacker

Oh yeah, day off. Leftovers. BBQ F'N SAMMICH!!11!1


----------



## engineergurl

I had a slice of bread with almond butter on it... I am seriously living off of a depleted pantry...


----------



## Master slacker

Dammit. Broke the streak again. Vendor came in with fried chicken, sandwich trays, chips, potato salad, fruit, and chocolate cake. I'm going to be a mess this afternoon.


----------



## Supe

Carpaccio, prosciutto, crab salad, macaroni salad, iceberg wedge, tomato &amp; mozzarella, and roast sirloin and pork. Place around here has a bit more upscale buffet for $12.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PBJ &amp; an apple.


----------



## pbrme

Cesar salad


----------



## Krakosky

Spicy black bean burger, salad and salsa ranch dressing.


----------



## MA_PE

Wendy's is giving away free "Son of Baconator" sammiches in Boston today. Too bad our office isn't closer to Government Center.

mmmmm- bacon!

http://bostinno.com/2012/08/23/free-wendys-boston-free-cheeseburgers-in-boston/


----------



## Capt Worley PE

corned beef sammich, pretzels and diet code red


----------



## roadwreck

Asian turkey burger.

Sounds weird, tastes good.

Bonus: Sriracha Mayo!

http://www.seriousea...ise-recipe.html


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J and an apple


+1


----------



## pbrme

Chef salad, carrots w/ hummus, and a peach.


----------



## Supe

London broil


----------



## blybrook PE

How MS must be enjoying his PB&amp;J... Only way I think I could handle having it day after day


----------



## pbrme

Left overs from the Indian restaurant. shahi paneer mmmmmmmm


----------



## blybrook PE

Probably have rabbit food today once I get around to having lunch. Undecided as to what exactly I'll have.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB&amp;J with an apple


----------



## YMZ PE

pbrme said:


> Left overs from the Indian restaurant. shahi paneer mmmmmmmm


I want me some paneer. Might go to the local Punjabi place tonight.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Garlic peppercorn pork loin


----------



## Supe

Wings. F'ing wing place closed for two months for renovations. We walk in, they took down some college flags, swapped out napkins for towels, skimped down the buffet bar, and then upped all their prices a buck. Never stepping foot in there ever again.


----------



## Master slacker

Scrimp po-boy!


----------



## blybrook PE

chicken &amp; rice bake (leftovers)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## pbrme

Spicy teriyaki chicken w/ rice and pot stickers


----------



## maryannette

Left over pizza. Yummmmmmm.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

a job offer a lunchtime, super yum.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB&amp;J, but no apple...


----------



## Master slacker

Deep fried, bacon wrapped, stuffed, jumbo shrimp with mashed potatoes, black-eyed peas, and Diet Cokes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB&amp;J with a white peach


----------



## Master slacker

how boring


----------



## FLBuff PE

Roast beef sammich, cheese stick, yogurt and a cherry coke zero


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> how boring


I shall change my screen name to Apprentice Slacker


----------



## Supe

Rum and Coke.


----------



## snickerd3

leftover turkey, stove stop stuffing and greenbeans...still not a fan of reheated meat


----------



## Capt Worley PE

corn beef sammich, pretzels, and diet code red


----------



## pbrme

^ Your slowly pickling yourself


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB&amp;J and a peach


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover homemade mac n cheese, cheese stick, yogurt, doritos and a cherry coke zero. I think I met my dairy requirements today.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Rum and Coke.


Damn, those Dems are treating you right uptown!


----------



## snickerd3

is it lunchtime yet...i swear the days AFTER pilates class are the bigger hunger days than the days of class....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB&amp;J and apple for each of the last couple of days, but I'm out of bread and I don't want to go to the store today...


----------



## Master slacker

Leftover chicken pesto pizza and an apple


----------



## Supe

Suuuuushi. Spicy tuna and spicy salmon. Two rolls for $8, not bad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dexman PE said:


> PB&amp;J and apple for each of the last couple of days, but I'm out of bread and I don't want to go to the store today...


ended up going to the store anyways.

Lunch then was PB &amp; Honey with an apple. So yummy, but also left a sticky mess on my desk...


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Suuuuushi. Spicy tuna and spicy salmon. Two rolls for $8, not bad.


There's a sushi place just down the road from where I work that has something similar for about the same price. You pick 2 rolls and get miso soup and salad with ginger dressing. Perfect amount of good food for lunch IMO. And priced right.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suuuuushi. Spicy tuna and spicy salmon. Two rolls for $8, not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a sushi place just down the road from where I work that has something similar for about the same price. You pick 2 rolls and get miso soup and salad with ginger dressing. Perfect amount of good food for lunch IMO. And priced right.
Click to expand...

Hard to beat that. There's a closer sushi place here, but it's a bit pricier, and their normal stuff comes pre-boxed, not made fresh (though only a few hours old). This place is in a little indoor marketplace, so their fish comes from a really nice meat and fish counter on the other end of the market, and they make it in front of you.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB &amp; Honey and an apple


----------



## Supe

Hibachi shrimp and rice.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich


----------



## knight1fox3

^ what about the pretzels and diet code red?


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;Honey sounds good. No jelly? Just PB&amp;Honey?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

no jelly. I bought a jar of apricot preserves at the same time, just haven't gotten into it yet.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ what about the pretzels and diet code red?


I was overwhelmed with apathy and couldn't finish my post.


----------



## Master slacker

Two free hamburgers and a bag of chips from Fall Fest at LSU. 

Oh, got my picture taken with Mini MS#1 for the school paper while doing some solar car racing. Will have to get that paper when it comes out.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Slacker, are we having the same diet, seriously.

Free hamburger, hotdog, bag of chips and a pickle at the company bbq. It was a "thanks for all the hard work" things for the guys out in the field, and those of us in the office just show up for the free food...


----------



## YMZ PE

Asian stir-fry cooked by a white guy. And string cheese in honor of Wolvie.


----------



## Master slacker

Dex, that is awesome. :spit:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

YMZ PE said:


> Asian stir-fry cooked by a white guy. And string cheese in honor of Wolvie.


I'm a white guy that makes a mean stir fry.


----------



## YMZ PE

I'm a fan of white guy stir fry.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I'll refrain from asking if you like his string cheese too.


----------



## YMZ PE

Only when it's fresh from the fridge, otherwise it's generally too limp for my tastes.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Well what I meant was...err, I uhhh...

I got nothing.

Someone write down the date, this is 6+ years in the making.


----------



## YMZ PE

What are we talking about again?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Rigid lactose members I believe.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

One of my neighbors is making squirrel parmesan and a horse dick pie. I don't even have the windows open and it smells horrid in here.


----------



## YMZ PE

VTEnviro said:


> Rigid lactose members I believe.


And stir fry. "You know, you and I have something in common...we both eat Chinese."


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Thanks. If you ever need to use the rest room here, go for it soon. The lights go out at 5:14 every evening.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Jimmy Johns had a $1 sandwich special yesterday.

PB&amp;J and a bag of fruit snacks today


----------



## mudpuppy

(just for snickerd3) Qdoba.


----------



## snickerd3

mudpuppy said:


> (just for snickerd3) Qdoba.


----------



## snickerd3

geeze one of my coworkers nearly burned the place down while reheating his lunch. He forgot there was foil in the container and it caught fire.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB&amp; honey sammiches and a pack of gummi snacks


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## envirotex

Potato and egg breakfast tacos @ 10:30.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

corned beef sammich, pretzels and diet code red


----------



## snickerd3

pb&amp;j, peach, hint of lime tortilla chips


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Chicken sandwich with chipotle gouda.


----------



## snickerd3

wishing i could have had a gyros though...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Such an ineresting dilemma. I'm pretty sure I know where to find one after work.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB&amp;Honey.

Heading home for some Chinese food.


----------



## blybrook PE

rabbit food with some chunked chicken bits for lunch.

Dinner is yet to be determined, but will probably be grilled burgers and sweet potato fries.


----------



## Master slacker

Enchilada and an apple


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Black Forest ham on white and Diet Code Red.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ no pretzels?


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## blybrook PE

lettuce / salad with chicken bits


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB&amp;J and a pack of gummi snacks


----------



## Supe

Southwestern chicken salad. REALLY spicy chicken.


----------



## Master slacker

oh... so it had pepper on it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ no pretzels?


had some earlier.


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> oh... so it had pepper on it?


Pepper and hellfire. Wasn't a good heat, more like a crust of cayenne, black, and jalapeno pepper.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB &amp; Honey with a granola bar


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Hot dogs and diet code red


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## Supe

Pho noodle soup. Stupid diet.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Pho is yummy. I prefer the rare flank steak with it.


----------



## pbrme

Veggie sandy, fruits &amp; crackers.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Supe said:


> Pho noodle soup.


I like real noodle soup. I hate that fake crap.


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pho noodle soup.
> 
> 
> 
> I like real noodle soup. I hate that fake crap.
Click to expand...

Says the guy who drinks Code Red MD religiously.....


----------



## Capt Worley PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pho noodle soup.
> 
> 
> 
> I like real noodle soup. I hate that fake crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who drinks Code Red MD religiously.....
Click to expand...

yeah, but it is real, too, not that pho stuff.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

So would the condensation on the lid of the food container be pho dew?


----------



## YMZ PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pho noodle soup.
> 
> 
> 
> I like real noodle soup. I hate that fake crap.
Click to expand...

1. I saw what you did there.

2. Do Southerners pronounce it as "foe/faux"? 2a. That's adorable. 2b. But then you miss out on the funny restaurant names like "Pho King".


----------



## Supe

The cashier calls it that, presumably to appease the customers. I've always known it as "Fuh". The stuff here is OK, but not the real deal. They put some wontons in it, shrimp, and chicken breast strips (the latter of which I don't like about it, always tastes too dry/bland). I love getting the ones with beef in it, but haven't been to a Vietnamese restaurant since I left Houston.


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pho noodle soup.
> 
> 
> 
> I like real noodle soup. I hate that fake crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I saw what you did there.
> 
> 2. Do Southerners pronounce it as "foe/faux"? 2a. That's adorable. 2b. But then you miss out on the funny restaurant names like "Pho King".
Click to expand...

City Pho King


----------



## Master slacker

Well, phok. Have I been mispronouncing it this whole time?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

YMZ PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pho noodle soup.
> 
> 
> 
> I like real noodle soup. I hate that fake crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I saw what you did there.
> 
> 2. Do Southerners pronounce it as "foe/faux"? 2a. That's adorable. 2b. But then you miss out on the funny restaurant names like "Pho King".
Click to expand...

1. Who? Me?

2. Yup.

2a. Thanks!

2b No, we have plenty of Foo King Palaces and Foo King this and that to keep us suitably entertained.


----------



## YMZ PE

Supe said:


> The stuff here is OK, but not the real deal.


So it IS faux noodle noup!

Man, now I want pho. Fortunately it's overcast and I'm in Little Saigon...perfect conditions pho sure.


----------



## YMZ PE

There used to be a restaurant nearby called "Thai Porn". The latter word means "blessing" in Thai and is supposed to be pronounced "pohn", so Southerners would have gotten the pronunciation right. Not that that would mitigate the confusion of patrons who were expecting a different kind of service.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dinner with a happy ending?


----------



## YMZ PE

Not unless you want your banana fried.


----------



## Master slacker

How does one pronounce "fried"? Is it pronounced more like "massaged"?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

YMZ PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff here is OK, but not the real deal.
> 
> 
> 
> So it IS faux noodle noup!
> 
> Man, now I want pho. Fortunately it's overcast and I'm in Little Saigon...perfect conditions pho sure.
Click to expand...

Pho King A, YMZ, Pho King A.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

YMZ PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pho noodle soup.
> 
> 
> 
> I like real noodle soup. I hate that fake crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1. I saw what you did there.
> 
> 2. Do Southerners pronounce it as "foe/faux"? 2a. That's adorable. 2b. But then you miss out on the funny restaurant names like "Pho King".
Click to expand...


----------



## Supe

Sushi, and too much of it. Will probably skip dinner tonight.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Chicken salad sandwich on a soggy bun, pear, can of seltzer.


----------



## blybrook PE

Salad greens with chunk chicken pieces


----------



## knight1fox3

blybrook PE said:


> Salad greens with chunk chicken pieces


A regular meal for you, isn't it Bly? Are you trying to out-do Capt for most consistent? LOL


----------



## blybrook PE

knight1fox3 said:


> A regular meal for you, isn't it Bly? Are you trying to out-do Capt for most consistent? LOL


Nope; it's the blood type diet getting the best of me. This meal is pretty cheap and better than trying to find a local restaurant that serves up food that is on my diet. Mainly veggy's and chicken these days. Do get to have beef and game meats as well; but they don't pack up for lunch as well.


----------



## engineergurl

Grilled cheese and tomato soup!


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB&amp;J with a pack of gummy snacks and a granola bar


----------



## envirotex

leftover pasta primavera with the veggies grilled


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Leftover chicken and eggplant from the Chinese takeout I got the other night.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Black Forest ham sammich, pretzels, and diet code red


----------



## blybrook PE

leftover chicken and rice bake from last night.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Homemade seafood soup and I'll probably grab something to drink across the street.


----------



## Wolverine

I just ruinated a rack of ribs. Mmmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I like ribs assuming they are boneless. Same goes for wings. I hate chewing stuff off a bone.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## Supe

Ravioli.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB &amp; Honey sammich with gummi snacks &amp; granola bar.


----------



## willsee

Chicken and avocado sandwich on cranberry bread from local sandwich shop

and left over chili

diet dr. pepper


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich and diet code red.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Salsalito turkey and chpotle gouda on potato bread. I like it spicy. And a pear.


----------



## ventilator

Sunrise sampler from Craker Barrel, ham, bacon, sausage, eggs, grits, biscuits w/ gravy, fried apples, and hash-brown casserole. Sad thing is I'm still kinda hungry


----------



## engineergurl

grilled chicken, steamed asparagus with sweet peppers and some rice... oh and a side salad and a diet dr pepper...


----------



## Master slacker

veggie soup.

jeluz about the cracker barrel food.


----------



## snickerd3

I guess you have to like the southern comfort type foods to appreciate cracker barrel. It falls in the do we really have to go there?! category for me


----------



## ventilator

snickerd3 said:


> I guess you have to like the southern comfort type foods to appreciate cracker barrel. It falls in the do we really have to go there?! category for me


Maybe, my dads family is from NC and my moms is from the backwoods of FL so I've eaten my fair share of southern food and I'm always up for a trip to cracker barrel, besides where else can you eat that much food for $8


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> I guess you have to like the southern comfort type foods to appreciate cracker barrel. It falls in the do we really have to go there?! category for me


+1


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Went out to lunch with the wife. Had a very yummy chicken chimichanga.


----------



## blybrook PE

KFC Chicken strips with baked beans.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Heading to Chipotle. Not sure which burrito I will get though...


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover turkey leg, stuffing, sweet potatoes, a chees stick and a cherry coke zero. I need a nap.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dexman PE said:


> Chipotle.





FLBuff PE said:


> I need a nap.


Ditto


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB &amp; Honey with a granola bar


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## Capt Worley PE

corn beef sammich and diet code red

Tomorrow will be FAIR FOOD!! Fiske fries! Corn dogs! Gyros! Sausage digs! Tums!


----------



## envirotex

green chile mac n cheese


----------



## blybrook PE

bed o lettuce, chunked chicken bites &amp; dried cranberries.


----------



## snickerd3

leftover pizza


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Chicken burrito with mole sauce.


----------



## pbrme

Company Italian themed potluck


----------



## Master slacker

Surprise BBQ brisket, baked beans, potato salad, and roll.

Nap nap time.


----------



## snickerd3

leftover bowtie pasta


----------



## Supe

Sushi


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Arby's Turkey Club. Very tasty.


----------



## engineergurl

bologna, cheese, lettuce and tomato with mayo on a wheat round, tomato slices with salt and pepper and some pasta salad


----------



## engineergurl

early lunch today, tuna melts with tomato and potato chips on a wheat round, tomato slices with salt and pepper and some hamburger dill pickles on the side with a peach iced tea...


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## envirotex

apple, diet dp


----------



## Capt Worley PE

corned beef sammich and diet code red


----------



## Supe

Meatball sub and salad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB&amp;Honey &amp; gummy snacks


----------



## blybrook PE

Yesterday was salad with a beef stew

Today will be KFC chicken strips and baked beans


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

My tummy is a little sad today, so I skipped it.

In the past few weeks I had food poisoning and a stomach bug. It's been a little off ever since. I'm wondering if the good bacteria in my but got killed off. Maybe I should eat some yogurt everyday for a couple of weeks or get some of that Align stuff.


----------



## pbrme

^sux man.

Better get it taken care of before you wither away. From the sounds of it, you're already too thin.


----------



## Master slacker

Have you tried scrapbooking to get back into the swing of things?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

pbrme said:


> ^sux man.
> 
> Better get it taken care of before you wither away. From the sounds of it, you're already too thin.


My guts just feel uncomfortable and are making a lot of noises.

I've lost at least 10 lbs this year due to attrition and not taking care of myself. I'm not actually underweight, but I've certainly had more meat on the old bones before. I like that Chobani Greek yogurt, they have some interesting flavors. I'll have one for breakfast tomorrow and stock up at the Price Chopper this weekend.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I almost forgot this one...there's a deli down the street from here. I really didn't feel like cooking dinner the other day, and stopped in on the way home to get a sandwich. They have 40 or 50 different sandwiches, most with amusing names. My favorite (name, not sandwich) is calle "The Politician."

Why the politician you ask...because it's stuffed full of bologna.


----------



## Supe

Pick up some pedialyte and a probiotic vitamin and call it a day. I feel your pain though. I've been on some mega-antibiotics for a sinus infection, and am feeling the side effects. Consequently, so does everyone else on my floor a couple times a day...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Forget lunch, I'm already thinking of dinner. I made a roasted pepper and pumpkin soup last night sitting in the fridge, and have some boneless chicken breasts I rubbed this morning with some aromatic spices that I will bake up later to go with it. Just need to pick up some crusty bread and I'll have a mini fall feast.


----------



## snickerd3

how the hell do you find time to do that in the morning with your commute?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Today, I will be dining upon leftover root beer glazed pork chops, bourbon sweet mashed potatoes, a cheese stick, yogurt, and a cherry coke zero. The pork chops and mashed sweet potatoes are from a meal I made from an Emeril recipe. It is one of my favorite fall recipes.


----------



## engineergurl

Lunch is fiesta lime cheesesteak sandwhiches (on burger buns), tomato slices drizzled with a bit of lime dressing, and couscous... but speaking of dinner, I'm debating between ham steaks with a bacon, apple and pear glaze and with sweet potato french fries (baked of course) and peas on the side... or red pepper jelly chicken with rice and brown sugared carrots...


----------



## snickerd3

tough call EG both have things I don't like (sweet potatoes and cooked carrots)....probably the ham steak


----------



## Supe

Red pepper chicken sounds good, and I'm a huge glazed carrot fan since my grandmother used to make them every Thanksgiving.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

corned beef sammich and diet code red


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> Red pepper chicken sounds good, and I'm a huge glazed carrot fan since my grandmother used to make them every Thanksgiving.


Always a little jealous when people have great memories of foods their grandmas made for them. My grandmas idea of cooking was throwing a tv dinner in the microwave. She was the type of person who could burn pasta.


----------



## blybrook PE

leftover chinese food yesterday - Mongolian Beef &amp; Chicken Fried Rice

Today is yet to be determined.


----------



## snickerd3

^chinese food....yumm!!!!!


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red pepper chicken sounds good, and I'm a huge glazed carrot fan since my grandmother used to make them every Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Always a little jealous when people have great memories of foods their grandmas made for them. My grandmas idea of cooking was throwing a tv dinner in the microwave. She was the type of person who could burn pasta.
Click to expand...

They only cooked on holidays. I was raised on a diet of hot pockets and pizza rolls.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> ^chinese food....yumm!!!!!


I think you just convinced me to hit the chinese buffet tomorrow. All you can eat sushi, shrimp, and crawfish - the rest of it to me is optional.


----------



## blybrook PE

A GOOD chinese buffet is hard to beat; although most of the sushi rolls there are no where near as good as a regular sushi bar.

I may go hit the buffet today too; been a while since I've been there.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chipotle chicken burrito.

Post-lunch coma will begin in 3......2........1.....


----------



## Master slacker

Surprise salad, smashed topatoes, and hamburger steak from vendor. Nom


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^chinese food....yumm!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just convinced me to hit the chinese buffet tomorrow. All you can eat sushi, shrimp, and crawfish - the rest of it to me is optional.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Though no buffet, only the fresh sushi bar for me.


----------



## Supe

The buffet we go to has a pretty huge selection, but is actually best if you go on the busier weeknights. When its slow, the food sits out a while and gets cold. On weekends, there is a ton of sushi, but is pretty limited/mostly popular/tempura items. On busier weeknights, it's a huge spread, but much more of the fresh stuff and far greater selection. Some of it is as good or better than some of the sushi-only restaurants I've been to.

Lunch today was a turkey burger with lemon aioli from Burger Co. with sweet potato tots and a diet Coke.


----------



## Ble_PE

Are you talking about the place down in Pineville?


----------



## blybrook PE

Ended up going to KFC for a quick lunch between field inspections.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Are you talking about the place down in Pineville?


In Matthews/Charlotte, right near where 74/485 cross on independence. "Hibachi Buffet"


----------



## mudpuppy

Qdoba sent coupons to their rewards members for Election Day. Heading there soon! Entree + drink for $6.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ Snick isn't going to like that....lol


----------



## Ble_PE

Went to Costco to meet the wife and kiddos. Always nice to graze before sitting down to eat.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB &amp; Honey sammichs with a cup of hot tea


----------



## FLBuff PE

Chicken saltimbocca and cheddar polenta (aka grits).


----------



## pbrme




----------



## knight1fox3

_"Get some sour cream and onion chips with some dip, man, some beef jerky, some peanut butter. Get some Häagen-Dazs ice cream bars, a whole lot, make sure chocolate, gotta have chocolate, man. Some popcorn, red popcorn, graham crackers, graham crackers with marshmallows, the little marshmallows and little chocolate bars and we can make s'mores, man. Also, celery, grape jelly, Cap'n Crunch with the little Crunch berries, pizzas. We need two big pizzas, man, everything on 'em, with water, whole lotta water, and Funyuns."_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I can't seem to stop eating today, and I've completely lost track of what I've eaten. I do know that the gas station next door is almost completely sold out of everything...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ even gourmet gas station hotdogs????


----------



## pbrme

knight1fox3 said:


> _"Get some sour cream and onion chips with some dip, man, some beef jerky, some peanut butter. Get some Häagen-Dazs ice cream bars, a whole lot, make sure chocolate, gotta have chocolate, man. Some popcorn, red popcorn, graham crackers, graham crackers with marshmallows, the little marshmallows and little chocolate bars and we can make s'mores, man. Also, celery, grape jelly, Cap'n Crunch with the little Crunch berries, pizzas. We need two big pizzas, man, everything on 'em, with water, whole lotta water, and Funyuns."_


 _"And what was that sh!t we used to eat back in the day?..."_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Mmmm Chipotle burrito. I should be good for at least an hour or two...


----------



## Supe

London broil.


----------



## blybrook PE

think lunch today will be a grilled salmon ceasar salad. Hopefully the meeting topic is worth it...


----------



## envirotex

having catered BBQ at the office


----------



## YMZ PE

Galbi! Meat meat meat...


----------



## Supe

Fried chicken, turkey, green beans, mashed potatoes, butter roll and apple cobbler. Was our department Thanksgiving-ish luncheon where they blow smoke up our ass about how wonderfully we're doing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

ham sammich, chips, and diet code red


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB &amp; honey sammiches


----------



## blybrook PE

grilled chicken caeser salad with a side of sweet potato fries


----------



## envirotex

Headed out for Thanksgiving lunch at the middle school. Y'all are jealous, aren't you?


----------



## snickerd3

passed on the office thanksgiving today...they start serving at 11:30 and my lunchtime isn't until noon and the free food pigs around here eat so much that by the time I am ready to eat lunch the food is gone except for things I wouldn't eat.

That and I can only eat so much turkey and we are having thanksgiving twice next week.


----------



## blybrook PE

a crock pot style fish soupfrom the new cook book; aka cioppino


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

pb&amp;j with some misc. snack stuff


----------



## Supe

Ravioli in a tomato cream sauce.


----------



## engineergurl

Steakum's with cheese and topped with sauce that is leftover from sausage and peppers sprinkled with a little parm cheese...


----------



## Supe

Beck's 64.


----------



## engineergurl

^^ one of the top 10 beers to get you drunk while not making you fat...lol


----------



## Supe

Figured I better drink light now, because my sister will bust out the booze immediately upon arrival.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Roast beef sammich, pretzels and diet code red.


----------



## Ble_PE

Office Thanksgiving potluck today. Now I'm falling asleep at my desk.


----------



## pbrme

Water and a protein max bar. I feel like i'm in prison.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chipotle burrito. Nap time in 3.....2.....1.....


----------



## Supe

Sam Adams Harvest Pumpkin Ale for dessert.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef and tater chip sammich, diet code red


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple.

However, two days ago I had a steak, potato, salad, roll, and king cake. Then some more king cake. It was glorious.


----------



## envirotex

Chicken and grilled veggie fajita.


----------



## Supe

Gyoza and lo mein noodles.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Shrimp alfredo @ Olive Garden


----------



## willsee

Italian wedding soup and two hard boiled eggs


----------



## FLBuff PE

Hoppin' John


----------



## blybrook PE

Taco Bar... Only thing not on my diet was the corn tortilla


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

No lunch for me yesterday, my throat was super swollen, I could feel my uvula resting on my tongue. Thank heavens for chloroseptic.


----------



## YMZ PE

I could sure go for a $1.50 hot dog and soda combo from Costco. And a hand-dipped ice cream bar...


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J. Apple saved for the afternoon snack. This helps me from snacking too much when I get home.


----------



## pbrme

Turkey wrap and berries.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich.


----------



## snickerd3

cheeseburger cheeseburger


----------



## mudpuppy

Sushi. Specifically a spicy tuna roll and an eel &amp; avocado roll.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Fresco taco's from taco bell and a spinach caesar salad (leftover from a lunch meeting yesterday)


----------



## Judowolf PE

MP the sushi sounds yummy...mrs Wolf won't do fish, especially sushi, so I don't get it that often


----------



## snickerd3

California rolls, variations of the crab roll or shrimp roll are the extent of our sushi. We don't do the raw route.

Minisnick loves california rolls. This last time we went out for sushi he ate a 1/3 of my cali roll in addition to his own chicken plate. The newer waitress was shocked when she saw a 3 yr old eating chicken with chopsticks (i have a cheater attachment from noodles and Co). She had brought out a fork and spoon for him and he said "no... I use chaw ticks."


----------



## YMZ PE

That's awesome! I didn't learn to use chaw ticks until I was like 24!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

corned beef sammich, diet code red, and gold-n-cheez


----------



## Judowolf PE

Today is the local Lions club Ham n Beans day up by the Capital, so I didn't schedule any afternoon meetings! I think trying to use chaw-sticks on Ham n Beans might be fun!


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J. Apple saved for the afternoon snack. This helps me from snacking too much when I get home.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover salmon (not the band), cheese stick, yogurt and water.


----------



## mudpuppy

Pasta primavera, potato dumpling soup.


----------



## YMZ PE

YMZ PE said:


> That's awesome! I didn't learn to use chaw ticks until I was like 24!




No one bit on the racist bait. Come on.

Chicken McNuggets and fries because I was craving it. I hope I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Hmmm, not biting anyone today...they had Ham n Beans and Chili, now that's a fundraiser!


----------



## Supe

YMZ PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I didn't learn to use chaw ticks until I was like 24!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one bit on the racist bait. Come on.
> 
> Chicken McNuggets and fries because I was craving it. I hope I'm not pregnant.
Click to expand...





Only because you forgot to replace all your "L's" with "R's".


----------



## pbrme

YMZ PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I didn't learn to use chaw ticks until I was like 24!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one bit on the racist bait. Come on.
> 
> Chicken McNuggets and fries because I was craving it. I hope I'm not pregnant.
Click to expand...

We all just figured you grew up around normal utensils. 

I'm part native american, but didn't learn how to smoke and drink until I was 24.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Supe said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome! I didn't learn to use chaw ticks until I was like 24!
> 
> 
> 
> No one bit on the racist bait. Come on.
> 
> Chicken McNuggets and fries because I was craving it. I hope I'm not pregnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only because you forgot to replace all your "L's" with "R's".
Click to expand...

That could make her sound like Scooby Doo as well!


----------



## wilheldp_PE

Hot dog at the golf course.


----------



## blybrook PE

General Tzo's chicken with fried rice


----------



## engineergurl

early meal for lunch just to warm up, Moroccan style chicken with chickpeas soup... I'll probably have a second bowl of soup or a salad a little after noon...


----------



## Capt Worley PE

corned beef sammich, gold-n-chees, and diet code red


----------



## OSUguy98

It's Thursday..... so Buffalo Wild Wings's Boneless Thursday


----------



## FLBuff PE

Jambalaya


----------



## pbrme

Turkey sammich wrap, carrots &amp; olives.


----------



## snickerd3

italian bmt from subway


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Leftover pork chop and asparagus.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Jambalaya


----------



## blybrook PE

Beef Bulgogi with egg drop soup


----------



## envirotex

Turkey sandwich with a coke zero.


----------



## snickerd3

salad from home with diced up chicken and sunflower seeds.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

corned beef sammich, gold-n-chees, and diet code red


----------



## cement

italian wedding soup, naan, and a cutie.


----------



## Ble_PE

^What the hell is a cutie?


----------



## snickerd3

small orange/tangerinish sort of fruit


----------



## cement

http://www.sunpacific.com/cuties.html


----------



## Ble_PE

Thank god, I was picturing puppies.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> Thank god, I was picturing puppies.




Suckling puppies are quite tasty.


----------



## Supe

Schlubway. Some BBQ chicken thing. Two thumbs down.


----------



## blybrook PE

edamame with a side of chicken strips


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I forgot my sammich.



Pretzels and Coke zero cherry.


----------



## Flyer_PE

Chicken sammich and a Frostie root beer.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Subway sammich w/ cookies &amp; Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Judowolf PE

lasagna, potato wedges, mac n cheese and a coke zero


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ Carbs, carbs, carbs, zero calorie beverage.

Sorry, couldn't help but notice that combo.


----------



## Supe

Grilled chicken sub, side salad, water.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ Carbs, carbs, carbs, zero calorie beverage.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help but notice that combo.


That's my kind of meal!!!!


----------



## envirotex

yellow curry with chicken and brown rice


----------



## Judowolf PE

lol...well, it isn't PB&amp;J, but it'll eat...kinda like getting a double 1/4 pounder n cheese super sized meal w/ a diet coke at McD's I guess


----------



## Judowolf PE

the little ol ladies at the grocery store deli are trying to fatten me up


----------



## Capt Worley PE

envirotex said:


> yellow curry with chicken and brown rice




Look out for Curry, he's a cop.


----------



## pbrme

Leftover Larb tofu, chips and salsa, coke red.


----------



## blybrook PE

chicken strips


----------



## Supe

pbrme said:


> Leftover Larb tofu, chips and salsa, coke red.




Tofu makes me dry heave on its own, but adding the word "larb" in front of it doesn't seem to make it sound much more appealing!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> I forgot my sammich.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretzels and Coke zero cherry.




Luckily, I found my sammich at 2:45 wedged between the seat and door in the car. Luckily it didn't get too hot and they pack the processed meat with tins of preservatives! Yummy!


----------



## Master slacker

^^^ Are we going to see a new variation to Jeb's "bad chicken salad diet"?


----------



## Judowolf PE

Supe said:


> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover Larb tofu, chips and salsa, coke red.
> 
> 
> 
> Tofu makes me dry heave on its own, but adding the word "larb" in front of it doesn't seem to make it sound much more appealing!
Click to expand...

Larb kinda sounds like the sound I make after eating tofu...kinda like Buick or ralph


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Master slacker said:


> ^^^ Are we going to see a new variation to Jeb's "bad chicken salad diet"?




I wondered that myself, but, so far, so good.


----------



## Supe

Judowolf PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover Larb tofu, chips and salsa, coke red.
> 
> 
> 
> Tofu makes me dry heave on its own, but adding the word "larb" in front of it doesn't seem to make it sound much more appealing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Larb kinda sounds like the sound I make after eating tofu...kinda like Buick or ralph
Click to expand...

I just can't do it. When I was at the Olympic Training Center some years ago, I took what I thought was a chicken lo-mein dish. Ended up being tofu, not chicken. The instant I tasted it, my mouth just opened and my tongue pushed it out like Play-Doh out of the fun factory. Pure gag reflex.


----------



## pbrme

^LOL



Supe said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover Larb tofu, chips and salsa, coke red.
> 
> 
> 
> Tofu makes me dry heave on its own, but adding the word "larb" in front of it doesn't seem to make it sound much more appealing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Larb kinda sounds like the sound I make after eating tofu...kinda like Buick or ralph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just can't do it. When I was at the Olympic Training Center some years ago, I took what I thought was a chicken lo-mein dish. Ended up being tofu, not chicken. The instant I tasted it, my mouth just opened and my tongue pushed it out like Play-Doh out of the fun factory. Pure gag reflex.
Click to expand...

Tofu is a funny one for me, I hate the texture but like the taste. I'm no expert, but Larb is just the name for mixing it with scallions, cilantro, chili paste, spices ...etc. and is usually put into salad like cups and eaten like finger food. If you don't do Tofu, the chicken version is pretty good. Most Thai places will have it on the menu.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Supe said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover Larb tofu, chips and salsa, coke red.
> 
> 
> 
> Tofu makes me dry heave on its own, but adding the word "larb" in front of it doesn't seem to make it sound much more appealing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Larb kinda sounds like the sound I make after eating tofu...kinda like Buick or ralph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just can't do it. When I was at the Olympic Training Center some years ago, I took what I thought was a chicken lo-mein dish. Ended up being tofu, not chicken. The instant I tasted it, my mouth just opened and my tongue pushed it out like Play-Doh out of the fun factory. Pure gag reflex.
Click to expand...

So you were at the training center at Colorado Springs? When and which sport?


----------



## Judowolf PE

I'm not against tofu, it just sounded funny...I love Thai food, but usually opt for the real meat over the tofu by product!


----------



## Master slacker

I've been to the OTC, too. I was there in '93 ('92?) and '99 for swimming. 1993 was for the Silver camp and 1999 was Christmas training for LSU. I still have the silver camp shirt somewhere.


----------



## Supe

Crab soup and side salad.



Judowolf PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbrme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover Larb tofu, chips and salsa, coke red.
> 
> 
> 
> Tofu makes me dry heave on its own, but adding the word "larb" in front of it doesn't seem to make it sound much more appealing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Larb kinda sounds like the sound I make after eating tofu...kinda like Buick or ralph
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just can't do it. When I was at the Olympic Training Center some years ago, I took what I thought was a chicken lo-mein dish. Ended up being tofu, not chicken. The instant I tasted it, my mouth just opened and my tongue pushed it out like Play-Doh out of the fun factory. Pure gag reflex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you were at the training center at Colorado Springs? When and which sport?
Click to expand...

Back in the early 2000's for the Junior Olympic Rifle Championships, 3 position smallbore and international air rifle. I think I went there for two years? Can't remember exactly, traveled all the time to shoot, then traveled some more in college. Still have my Connecticut state golds sitting in my office at home.


----------



## Judowolf PE

That's awesome...I was invited for Judo 3 times in like 87-89 before the USAF and then again after in 93-94 timeframe, but I never went, had a friend that went during the late 80's.


----------



## willsee

Steak and pasta


----------



## Supe

Judowolf PE said:


> That's awesome...I was invited for Judo 3 times in like 87-89 before the USAF and then again after in 93-94 timeframe, but I never went, had a friend that went during the late 80's.




Awesome place, more awesome cafeteria. Great food buffet style on a daily basis, and then ANYTHING you could ask for made to order, as long as you gave the chef a day's lead time for ingredients.

Ate breakfast with a power lifter who ate at LEAST 2 dozen hard boiled eggs as an appetizer...

AND MacDonalds was a sponsor, so they had a milkshake machine there too! Same for Powerade.

Security was nuts, too. Finger print scanners just to get into the cafeteria.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

No lunch today. Had an apple and a cup of tea about an hour ago. Stupid meetings...


----------



## blybrook PE

angus burger with a side of steak fries


----------



## Judowolf PE

Supe said:


> Judowolf PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome...I was invited for Judo 3 times in like 87-89 before the USAF and then again after in 93-94 timeframe, but I never went, had a friend that went during the late 80's.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome place, more awesome cafeteria. Great food buffet style on a daily basis, and then ANYTHING you could ask for made to order, as long as you gave the chef a day's lead time for ingredients.
> 
> Ate breakfast with a power lifter who ate at LEAST 2 dozen hard boiled eggs as an appetizer...
> 
> AND MacDonalds was a sponsor, so they had a milkshake machine there too! Same for Powerade.
> 
> Security was nuts, too. Finger print scanners just to get into the cafeteria.
Click to expand...

That's what my friend Brice said...I would have loved to have gone, but it's also the same reason I didn't do the Air Force Judo team...Judo was very personal to me and doing it everyday as a "job" would have burned me out, as it was I had a great 25+ year run and when my lil wolves are ready, I'll probably give it a go again!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Corned beef sammich, pretzels, and Mello Yello zero.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## blybrook PE

planning for chicken strips and a bag of sun chips


----------



## Lumber Jim

piece of pizza and some potato wedges.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chipotle burrito. food coma coming shortly...


----------



## Judowolf PE

Bourbon Bacon BLT and stuffed nachos...one word, yummy!


----------



## pbrme

Work meeting in T-20, so lunch was vending machine... pepsi, kitkat, beef jerky and chips/salsa left in fridge.


----------



## envirotex

orange juice


----------



## blybrook PE

No sunchips were available, so went for the doritos


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I don't eat chips very much anymore.


----------



## Lumber Jim

cheese burger and fries.


----------



## Judowolf PE

fried catfish, mac n cheese and steak fries...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Subway sammich, cookies, &amp; Dr. Pepper.


----------



## blybrook PE

Taco bar


----------



## Master slacker

Leftover gyro and fries.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

cornbeef sammich, mello yello zero, and pretzels


----------



## Supe

Bisque and a side salad.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

kfc chicken strips &amp; root beer


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover penne with ricotta, lemon and asparagus, greek yogurt, cheese stick and Gatorade.


----------



## mudpuppy

Quizno's. $11 for sandwich and drink at the ATL airport.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> cornbeef sammich, mello yello zero, and pretzels


----------



## snickerd3

it will be leftover pizza


----------



## Supe

Sunflower seeds now, thinking sushi when coworker gets back.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Debating on going to Good Times for a bacon cheeseburger, or to Subway for a sammich...


----------



## snickerd3

what about a subway sandwich with bacon on it


----------



## Supe

Or what about a bacon cheeseburger with a subway sandwich on it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

WHAT ABOUT JUST BACON?????


----------



## snickerd3

I like BLTs but the bread to bacon ratio at subway isn't right...way too much bread.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Went to Joe's Crab Shack with Mrs Dex for lunch.


----------



## Master slacker

Nada. 

Snack = apple.


----------



## blybrook PE

Chicken strips from the freezer aisle of Freddies


----------



## Guest

I picked up a corned beef reuben from Arby's ... those sammiches are pretty good!


----------



## Supe

Chicken parm sub and side salad.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Brats


----------



## Capt Worley PE

jregieng said:


> I picked up a corned beef reuben from Arby's ... those sammiches are pretty good!




They are, but goodgodlamighty you pay for them.

Corned beef sammich and Mello Yello zero.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## envirotex

taco bell


----------



## Supe

envirotex said:


> taco bell




The more I eat at Taco Bell, the less I like it. It tastes like they've changed some of their sauces. I used to love their value menu chicken burritos, but they now taste like dish soap.


----------



## envirotex

I think so too...I was driving by though, and there it was, cheap and on the way. You know I'm gonna regret it later.


----------



## Judowolf PE

beef straganoff, cheesy potatoes and green beans w BACON


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I used to love Taco Bell's chicken soft tacos. My brother and I would order one of their 10-packs for dinner. The chicken soft tacos were changed sometime in the late 90's and never tasted the same.


----------



## Judowolf PE

Taco bell has a taken a step backwards in the taste dept that's for sure


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE said:


> I used to love Taco Bell's chicken soft tacos. My brother and I would order one of their 10-packs for dinner. The chicken soft tacos were changed sometime in the late 90's and never tasted the same.




After the chicken burritos went south, I tried making the move to the chicken soft tacos. They barely put any chicken in them anymore, and I don't know why, but the one near our house makes the tortillas so soggy, they're literally dripping and falling apart. It's just this mush blob on the outer third of it. I thought it was a fluke, but after they did it back to back on separate occasions, I called it quits.


----------



## Guest

I stay away from Taco Bell ....

left over pad thai from a new place in East Lansing ... pretty good stuff!


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Hardee's sausage biscuit and Mello Yello zero.


----------



## Master slacker

Leftover cheeseburger and a nap


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

jregieng said:


> I stay away from Taco Bell ....
> 
> left over pad thai from a new place in East Lansing ... pretty good stuff!


My wife brought Taco Bell home for dinner last night. I could only eat two tacos before I started regretting eating it. My son didn't even get 1/2 way before he called it quits.


----------



## envirotex

Spinach salad from the grocery store deli.


----------



## snickerd3

subway sandwich and celery with PB


----------



## Capt Worley PE

corned beef sammich, pretzels, and diet code red


----------



## knight1fox3

Capt Worley PE said:


> corned beef sammich, pretzels, and diet code red


Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

chicken quesodilla with black beans and a rootbeer


----------



## envirotex

chick pea and spinach curry (yes, i am that person in the office today)


----------



## mudpuppy

Headed to ATL airport... So many choices for lunch!

Except chick fill uh. I guess God intended for people not to eat on Sunday.


----------



## Road Guy

Take a Yankee home with you if you can fit one into your carry on bag...


----------



## Master slacker

Holy mother of stuffed. I ate too much BBQ and had way too much lemonade. Nappy nap time.


----------



## envirotex

Leftover homemade thai chicken.


----------



## engineergurl

Dole Light Caesar salad kit (lettuce, dressing and croutons)

1/2 a peach

Dannon light and fit vanilla yogurt

hard boiled egg

lemon water


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J

water


----------



## envirotex

caesar salad

would've had pb&amp;j but we were out of bread


----------



## knight1fox3

Sandwich, pretzels and Code Red Mtn. Dew. Oh wait, that's someone else.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Spaghetti, cheese stick, greek yogurt, a bike ride and Gatorade.


----------



## Master slacker

FLBuff PE said:


> Spaghetti, cheese stick, greek yogurt, a *bike ride* and Gatorade.




Man, if I had a bike ride for lunch, I'd be..._ tired_.

:brick:


----------



## FLBuff PE

:banhim: :banhim: 




Funny enough, I got a flat tire during it.


----------



## envirotex

Old school tuna salad on Seinfeld marble rye. Diet Coke.


----------



## snickerd3

nuggets fries and diet coke...i didn't feel like driving to subway.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Sonic

spicy popcorn chicken, tots, and a cherry-limeade


----------



## envirotex

mmm. cherry-limeade.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## envirotex

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J


----------



## FLBuff PE

Chicken paprikash


----------



## akwooly

Deadlifts and salmon


----------



## Master slacker

Hwy 30 burger - cheez burger on sour dough bread with shrimp and bacon. Blueberry cobbler for dessert.


----------



## Supe

Queso burrito from Qdoba.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Split pea soup


----------



## envirotex

FLBuff PE said:


> Chicken paprikash


That's weird. I had that today for lunch. Although, it wasn't quite paprikash...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chicken softshell tacos


----------



## blybrook PE

Chicken strips and sobe green tea


----------



## akwooly

squats and leftover moose stew.


----------



## knight1fox3

Squats?


----------



## akwooly

went to the gym at lunch and did back squats then ate leftover dinner.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I was too busy puking all day.


----------



## blybrook PE

Yer not supposed to eat the spam we spew on here!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Cashew chicken and 11 miles on the bike.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hooters!!


----------



## Road Guy

Valdosta got a Hooters!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Just one. It reopened a couple of months ago.


----------



## Road Guy

I remember going to that zax, drinking beer and watching braves playoff games... Before it was zaxby's. on a trip to Florida a few years back we wanted to take kids be the first zaxby's and learned it had burned to the ground


----------



## mudpuppy

I think my first Zaxby's experience was in Albany. Tasty, but not cheap.


----------



## Road Guy

U get what u pay for


----------



## FLBuff PE

Split pea soup


----------



## Road Guy

oh yeah! nacho Bell Grande!!!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

Leftover stuffed noodles and garlic bread


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Red Robin Royal burger.

Food coma in 3......2........1.......


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Chile Relleno here at a surprisingly good Mexican place in northern ND.


----------



## Master slacker

I had a Bloody Mary. And I'm still robin on that stuf.


----------



## snickerd3

tried subway's pastami sandwich...meh...super fatty


----------



## NJmike PE

McDonald's dollar menu. This will hurt later...


----------



## blybrook PE

Leftovers from christmas


----------



## NJmike PE

^^^ this I save for the Dinner Thread


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> tried subway's pastami sandwich...meh...super fatty


I've been wondering how it is. Good to know. Looks good in the commercials obviously.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> tried subway's pastami sandwich...meh...super fatty




I would give my left nut for a good Reuben at this point. Favorite sandwich ever. When I lived outside of Boston, there was this Kosher deli that made one that would make your toes curl.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I saw ghost peppers at the grocery store this morning. Must be a new item there. I'm gonna have to make some mean ass chili for a NYE party tomorrow night. I've been wanting to try those for a while. And this time I'll be smart enough to wear some gloves when I handle something that hot.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ you'll have to let me know how that turns out. Always a fan of the abnormally spicy dishes. I'd be curious to know what quantity you use and what level of spicy the chili is.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

If it were just me, I'd swing for the fences and make it 5-alarm spicy, but it's for a group so I'll keep it on the moderate side.

If it is a hit, I'll PM you with a recipe (I'm winging it). I love to make chili, particularly when I can use fresh peppers instead of chili powder.


----------



## mudpuppy

Lol, I'm not sure you can make anything with ghost peppers that isn't 5-alarm. I tried them once and the woman I was with almost threw up from them.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Well, I'll be sure to bring my camera in the event there is throwup involved. I'm finding excuses not to hit up the grocery store this morning. It's -16 nd not really getting warmer at this point.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Pepperoni and cheese sammich, pretztels, and diet code red.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and water


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Wife made a batch of beef stew last night soley to be used as my lunches for the next few days...


----------



## NJmike PE

A cup of coffee and a nap


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## envirotex

Taco Bell. Just to add to the slacker kind of mood that I'm in today...


----------



## knight1fox3

Sushi. Very tasty.


----------



## snickerd3

tuna salad kit with crackers and a mint. I need to make some real tuna salad next week with eggs and celery, not just sweet relish.


----------



## knight1fox3

Only plain tuna for me. Not a fan of the "salad" part.


----------



## snickerd3

or tuna noodle casserole....yum


----------



## engineergurl

I'm sorry but ever time you mention eggs mixed in tuna salad, it makes me want to puke. Egg Salad, fine. Tuna Salad, fine. This just sounds like a disaster if you start cross-breading and mixing up a hybrid of it.


----------



## snickerd3

never had straight up egg salad. I usually add just the egg white part to tuna salad


----------



## Road Guy

Since I left my sandwich at home I went to Panera bread and had the pleasure of dining with the young ladies from the Brigham young University lacrosse team

Well Technically I just happen to sit next to them but


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

So RG is now on the sexual preditor list....

I had Thai food.


----------



## Road Guy

they were college age 

And I was just the only male there that didnt look or talk like a typpical City of Boulder Metro-Sexual, aka "a pussy"

these girls were pretty cute though..


----------



## envirotex

It's the short skirts, plus they can handle a stick.


----------



## knight1fox3

Awesome salad made with fresh greens from the farm share! 

And a side of soy bacon....


----------



## Road Guy

fried chicken tender salad with a shitload of honey mustard dressing !


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> And a side of soy bacon....




Excuse you?

Sushi for me. It was meh.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And a side of soy bacon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse you?
> 
> Sushi for me. It was meh.
Click to expand...

Soy bacon because they were all out of turkey bacon?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Awesome salad made with fresh greens from the farm share!
> 
> And a side of soy bacon....




disgusting.

turkey slices and cheese with rice crackers, baby carrots and cherry tomatoes with dip, still have some pistachios, but haven't eaten them yet


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Progresso soup for the 3rd consecutive week.


----------



## engineergurl

Dexman PE said:


> Progresso soup for the 3rd consecutive week.




You know, maybe if you ate real food, you would gain some weight... most people eat soup to loose weight


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progresso soup for the 3rd consecutive week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, maybe if you ate real food, you would gain some weight... most people eat soup to loose weight
Click to expand...

I gave up on trying to gain weight a while back. Eating 5000 calories a day is too expensive.


----------



## knight1fox3

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome salad made with fresh greens from the farm share!
> 
> And a side of soy bacon....
> 
> 
> 
> disgusting.
Click to expand...

LOL,j/k. Just wanted to see some of the reactions.

I actually just thawed and cut up some spicy venison sausage. Very good and a better source of protein than soy bacon. LOL


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome salad made with fresh greens from the farm share!
> 
> And a side of soy bacon....
> 
> 
> 
> disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL,j/k. Just wanted to see some of the reactions.
> 
> I actually just thawed and cut up some spicy venison sausage. Very good and a better source of protein than soy bacon. LOL
Click to expand...

What's really sad, is that we believed you about the soy bacon...


----------



## Supe

I would not be surprised if he had actually been brainwashed by Tony Horton.


----------



## engineergurl

Supe said:


> I would not be surprised if he had actually been brainwashed by Tony Horton.




Tony Horton eats real bacon.


----------



## Master slacker

pizza


----------



## engineergurl

pulled pork, beef brisket and bbq chicken (cause I had to have a little bit of each to try it), but really, I went with the pulled pork and coleslaw on my sandwich with a little bit of mac and cheese (lunch on a vendor today during an open house)


----------



## Supe

House salad and pepperjack crawfish soup.


----------



## envirotex

Smoked chicken and ham on multi-grain. Water.


----------



## snickerd3

lunch will be pasta salad.


----------



## NJmike PE

turkey sammich


----------



## knight1fox3

Turkey and black bean panini. Fresh green salad with all the veggies sans dressing.


----------



## Road Guy

home made chicken salad sandwich..

6+ weeks of bringing my lunch to work minus - 2 times at Chic-fil-A..

For anyone that knows me that is a fucking miracle..


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> home made chicken salad sandwich..
> 
> 6+ weeks of bringing my lunch to work minus - 2 times at Chic-fil-A..
> 
> For anyone that knows me that is a fucking miracle..


so do you use real diced up chicken or that horrible smelling stuff from a can?


----------



## Road Guy

[SIZE=11pt]I bought one of those $5 rotisserie chickens from Krogers.. which will be gone in 2 days thanks to my kids who also like to chow down on it..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]hell I will be lucky if there is any left when I get home for tomorrow...[/SIZE]


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> so do you use real diced up chicken or that horrible smelling stuff from a can?




the smelly cans are not really chicken, snick, even if it says chicken of the sea, it's actually fish


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> home made chicken salad sandwich..
> 
> 6+ weeks of bringing my lunch to work minus - 2 times at Chic-fil-A..
> 
> For anyone that knows me that is a fucking miracle..




It is!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

PB&amp;Honey sammich, V8, and a salad.


----------



## akwooly

1 cup of almonds and coconut flakes, caribou sausage, whey protein shake, half avacado


----------



## knight1fox3

Qdoba leftovers in the break room Snick. Want me to save you some?


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> Qdoba leftovers in the break room Snick. Want me to save you some?


yummy! seriously i would eat there every day for lunch if there was one closer to work. I love carbs and starches!!!! my favorite food group.


----------



## Supe

This thread is making me want Cranberry Almond chicken salad from Aldi. It is, by far, the best chicken salad I have ever had.


----------



## engineergurl

I had packed 4 oz turkey, rice crackers, cucumbers, carrots and tomatoes with guacamole... but I am home sick so it will probably be soup and I'll save that for tomorrow


----------



## csb

I'll have your lunch!


----------



## Master slacker

Gyro plate. HFS it's nap time.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> Gyro plate. HFS it's nap time.


like real gyros sliced of the spit....or the prepacked variety

I miss being able to get gyros fresh off the spit!


----------



## Flyer_PE

The bad news: I had to trek into the company office today.

The good news: The boss brought in Lou Malniti's pizza.

It's nap time.


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro plate. HFS it's nap time.
> 
> 
> 
> like real gyros sliced of the spit....or the prepacked variety
> 
> I miss being able to get gyros fresh off the spit!
Click to expand...



Like the restaurant-owned-by-family-who-emigrated-from-Greece-and-can-barely-speak-broken-English gyros.


----------



## engineergurl

Flyer_PE said:


> The bad news: I had to trek into the company office today.
> 
> The good news: The boss brought in Lou Malniti's pizza.
> 
> It's nap time.


I want some! We just ate the last one from the freezer last week


----------



## envirotex

Grocery store salad.


----------



## matt267 PE

chicken salad sandwich with green apples and cranberry.


----------



## engineergurl

engineergurl said:


> I had packed 4 oz turkey, rice crackers, cucumbers, carrots and tomatoes with guacamole... but I am home sick so it will probably be soup and I'll save that for tomorrow




I am having the original meal planned from yesterday... or at least attempting to have it...


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gyro plate. HFS it's nap time.
> 
> 
> 
> like real gyros sliced of the spit....or the prepacked variety
> 
> I miss being able to get gyros fresh off the spit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Like the restaurant-owned-by-family-who-emigrated-from-Greece-and-can-barely-speak-broken-English gyros.
Click to expand...

oh man...the best kind of gyros!!!! That cucumber sauce must be amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy

damn.. left the lunch at home


----------



## engineergurl

Road Guy said:


> damn.. left the lunch at home




it happens to the best of us occasionally... now we just need to get you trained in keeping a few spare things in your desk drawer, lol


----------



## Road Guy

I already ate my spare frozen lunch for dinner earlier in the week when I was here late 

Ive got a free chicken sandwish card for chic fil a just the lines at lunch are ________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## YMZ PE

Salmon, roasted potatoes and spring greens.


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> damn.. left the lunch at home


Our office keeps giant jugs of pretzels and bottles of orange juice for just such occasions...Low blood sugar is not pretty around here.


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> damn.. left the lunch at home


i did too...it is sitting on the kitchen table packed and ready to go


----------



## Road Guy

yesterday there were a hundred bagles in break room. I should have stored a couple in my desk...


----------



## engineergurl

Okay my phone made a bunch of words links and clicking it brings me to shopping sites?


----------



## akwooly

Oil field camp food will make you gain 30# easy. Today for lunch I had grilled tuna, fried chicken, French fries, salad bar, cherry pie.


----------



## Master slacker

tell us more...


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> Oil field camp food will make you gain 30# easy. Today for lunch I had grilled tuna, fried chicken, French fries, salad bar, cherry pie.


QFT
Last time I was out, we had a chef.


----------



## Supe

Today will be leftover linguini and meatballs. Harris Teeter house brand stuff can be very hit or miss, but their "garlic lovers" organic tomato sauce was pretty darn good with minimal doctoring. Big chunks of fresh garlic in it, and I only needed to add a little bit of sugar to balance it out.


----------



## knight1fox3

State Fair this weekend. Some interesting foods this year.

http://www.wistatefair.com/wp/Food-Category/new-foods/

http://www.wistatefair.com/wp/Food-Category/foods-on-a-stick/


----------



## snickerd3

can't follow the link but i'm not sure what could top the krispy creme donut bacon double cheeseburger as being the most unhealthy thing around. (the donuts are the bun)


----------



## knight1fox3

> *[SIZE=14pt]State Fair – New Foods (2014)[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Chicken Schnitzel Sandwichhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/chicken-schnitzel-sandwich/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Bavarian Haushttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/bavarian-haus/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Deep Fried Racine Kringlehttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/deep-fried-racine-kringle/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Bavarian Haushttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/bavarian-haus/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Smoked Pork Shankhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/smoked-pork-shank/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Bavarian Haushttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/bavarian-haus/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]All American Hot Dog Kabobhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/all-american-hot-dog-kabob/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Siggy's Wild Dogs Saloonhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/siggys-wild-dogs-saloon/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Bacon Caramel Cornhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/bacon-caramel-corn/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Laura's Gourmet Popcornhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/lauras-gourmet-popcorn/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Bacon wrapped Cherrywood Smoked Pork Bellyhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/bacon-wrapped-cherrywood-smoked-pork-belly/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Saz's Ribshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/sazs-ribs/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Bacon wrapped Cheddar Melthttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/bacon-wrapped-cheddar-melt/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Machine Shedhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/machine-shed/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]BBQ Chicken Pizza Conehttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/bbq-chicken-pizza-cone/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Brew Cityhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/brew-city-pizza/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Big Sky Bones (Beef Ribs)http://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/big-sky-bones/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Big Sky Country Bar &amp; Grillhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/big-sky-country/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Bird Doghttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/bird-dog/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Chicken and Waffleshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/chicken-waffles/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Birthday Funnel Cakehttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/birthday-funnel-cake/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]3B Concessions Funnel Cakeshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/3b-concessions-funnel-cakes/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Blue Gill Plate or Baskethttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/blue-gill-plate-or-basket/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Door County Fish Boilhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/door-county-fish-boil/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Cajun Shark On-a-Stickhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/cajun-shark-on-a-stick/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Joey's Seafood &amp; Grillhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/joeys-seafood-grill/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Cheesecake Cupcakeshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/cheesecake-cupcakes/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Aggie's Jumbo Cupcakeshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/aggies-jumbo-cupcakes/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Cheesy Nutella Melthttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/cheesy-nutella-melt/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Siggy's Gourmet Grilled Cheesehttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/siggys-gourmet-grilled-cheese/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Chicken-n-Waffle Conehttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/chicken-n-waffle-cone/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Water Street Breweryhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/water-street-brewery/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Chicken On-a-Stickhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/chicken-on-a-stick/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Chicken &amp; Waffleshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/chicken-waffles/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Crab Rangoonhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/crab-rangoon/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Joey's Seafood &amp; Grillhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/joeys-seafood-grill/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Deep Fried Cajun Dumplingshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/deep-fried-cajun-dumplings/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Catfish Johnny'shttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/catfish-johnnys/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Deep Fried Chocolate Chip Cookie Biteshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/deep-fried-chocolate-chip-cookie-bites-2/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Saz's Ribshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/sazs-ribs/[/SIZE]
> Saz's Miller High Life Pavilion*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Deep Fried Ice Cream Candy Barshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/deep-fried-ice-cream-candy-bars/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Mexican Grillhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/mexican-grill/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Deep Fried Maple Bacon Cookie Doughhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/deep-fried-maple-bacon-cookie-dough/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Emma's Cookie Kitchenhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/emmas-cookie-kitchen/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Dolce Panino (Peanut Butter &amp; Jelly Sandwich)http://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/dolce-panino-peanut-butter-jelly-sandwich/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]La Coppa Gelatohttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/la-coppa-artisan-gelato/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Door County Blizzardhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/door-county-blizzard/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Door County Fish Boilhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/door-county-fish-boil/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Dynamite Stickshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/dynamite-sticks/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Big Sky Country Bar &amp; Grillhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/big-sky-country/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Fish &amp; Chips On-a-Stickhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/fish-chips-on-a-stick/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Door County Fish Boilhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/door-county-fish-boil/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Fragolissima (Strawberry Shortcake)http://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/fragolissima-strawberry-shortcake/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]La Coppa Gelatohttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/la-coppa-artisan-gelato/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Gator On-a-Stickhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/gator-on-a-stick/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Exotic Meat Grillhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/exotic-meat-grill/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Gourmet Hot Dogshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/gourmet-hot-dogs/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Siggy's Wild Dogs Saloonhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/siggys-wild-dogs-saloon/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Grannie Smith Carmel Apple Shakehttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/grannie-smith-carmel-apple-shake/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Flavorburst Ice Creamhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/flavorburst-ice-cream/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Grilled Chocolate Sandwichhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/grilled-chocolate-sandwich/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Idaho Nachoshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/idaho-nachos/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Pomme Friteshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/pommes-frites/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Irish “Craic” Machttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/irish-craic-mac/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Slim's Westhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/slim-mcginns-west/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Jalapeno Cheddar Corn Doghttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/jalapeno-cheddar-corn-dog/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]3B Concessions Corn Dogs - Grandstandhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/3b-corn-dog-grandstand/[/SIZE]
> 3B Concessions Corn Dogs - Central Park*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Lakefront Beer Ice Cream with Pretzel Toffeehttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/lakefront-beer-ice-cream-with-pretzel-toffee/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Lakefront Brew Pub &amp; Eateryhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/lakefront-brew-pub-eatery/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Loaded Tater Totshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/loaded-tater-tots/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Jayme's Chipstixhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/jaymes-chipstix/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Loaded Twister Doghttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/loaded-twister-dog/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Water Street Breweryhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/water-street-brewery/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Lug Nuts On-a-Stickhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/lug-nuts-on-a-stick/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Knuckleheadhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/knucklehead/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Lulu’s Caribbean Crepeshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/lulus-caribbean-crepes/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Tropics at the Fairhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/tropics-at-the-fair/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Mac &amp; Cheese Doghttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/mac-cheese-dog/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Siggy's Wild Dogs Saloonhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/siggys-wild-dogs-saloon/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Mac-n-Cheese Pizza Conehttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/mac-n-cheese-pizza-cone/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Brew Cityhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/brew-city-pizza/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Mac &amp; Cheese Bacon Burger Quesadillahttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/mac-cheese-bacon-burger-quesadilla/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Mexican Grillhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/mexican-grill/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Mango Turkey Doghttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/mango-turkey-dog/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Siggy's Wild Dog Saloonhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/siggys-wild-dogs-saloon/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Maple Bacon Funnel Cakehttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/maple-bacon-funnel-cake/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]G&amp;G Funnel Cakeshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/gg-funnel-cakes/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Maple Pancake &amp; Sausage Slidershttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/maple-pancake-sausage-sliders/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]West Allis Shrine Clubhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/west-allis-shrine-club/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Pancake and Sausage On-a-Stickhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/pancake-and-sausage-on-a-stick/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]West Allis Shrine Clubhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/west-allis-shrine-club/[/SIZE]
> Big Sky Country Bar &amp; Grill*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Peanut Butter Bacon Bison Burgerhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/peanut-butter-bacon-bison-burger/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Exotic Meat Grillhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/exotic-meat-grill/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Pecan Cinnamon Roll Sundaehttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/pecan-cinnamon-roll-sundae/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Cinnamon Rollshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/cinnamon-rolls/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Perch Plate or Baskethttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/perch-plate-or-baskey/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Door County Fish Boilhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/door-county-fish-boil/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Pork Shoulderhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/pork-shoulder/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Big Sky Country Bar &amp; Grillhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/big-sky-country/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Pulled Pork Doghttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/pulled-pork-dog/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Python Spring Rollhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/python-spring-roll/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Exotic Meat Grillhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/exotic-meat-grill/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Rachel Slidershttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/rachel-sliders/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Jake's Delihttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/jakes-deli/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Reeses Funnel Cakehttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/reeses-funnel-cake/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]3B Concessions Funnel Cakeshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/3b-concessions-funnel-cakes/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Reuben Slidershttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/reuben-sliders/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Slim McGinn's Irish Pubhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/slim-mcginns-irish-pub/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Roasted Veggie Wraphttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/roasted-veggie-wrap/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Saz's Miller High Life Pavilionhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/sazs-miller-high-life-pavilion/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Rocky Mountain Oystershttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/rocky-mountain-oysters/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Big Sky Country Bar &amp; Grillhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/big-sky-country/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Sea Salt Caramelhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/sea-salt-caramel/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Ultimate Confections - Expohttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/ultimate-confections-expo/[/SIZE]
> Ultimate Confections - WPP*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Shepherd’s Pie On-a-Stickhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/shepherds-pie-on-a-stick/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Slim's Westhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/slim-mcginns-west/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Sriracha Chicken Bits On-a-Stickhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/sriracha-chicken-bits-on-a-stick/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Miller Lite Sports Bar &amp; Grillhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/miller-lite-sports-bar-grill/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Tamaleshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/tamales/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Leilani's Homemade Tamaleshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/leilanis-homemade-tamales/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Tijuana Bacon Doghttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/tijuana-bacon-dog/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Siggy's Wild Dogs Saloonhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/siggys-wild-dogs-saloon/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Tropical Chilled Prawns and Pastahttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/tropical-chilled-prawns-and-pasta/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Tropics at the Fairhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/tropics-at-the-fair/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Turkey Donuthttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/turkey-donut/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Pomme Friteshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/pommes-frites/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Twister Doghttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/twister-dog/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Water Street Breweryhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/water-street-brewery/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Waffle Doghttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/waffle-dog/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Chicken &amp; Waffleshttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/chicken-waffles/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Walleye Plate or Baskethttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/walleye-plate-or-basket/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Door County Fish Boilhttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/door-county-fish-boil/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Wisconsin Beer Brat Pizzahttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/food/wisconsin-beer-brat-pizza/[/SIZE]*
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]Sprecher Landinghttp://www.wistatefair.com/wp/locations/sprecher-landing/[/SIZE]*


----------



## Road Guy

I dont see fried twinkie in that list?


----------



## knight1fox3

Road Guy said:


> I dont see fried twinkie in that list?


Fried twinkies always make it back each year. This list above is just the "new" foods. LOL


----------



## Road Guy

gotcha...

there is a county fair in Boulder this weekend, I kind of want to go just to see if they have normal fair food or boulder type food (basically nothing that taste good)


----------



## knight1fox3

^ like Tofu? LOL


----------



## Lumber Jim

I think MN and WI battle over this just like they do with everything else:

http://www.mnstatefair.org/pdf/14_NF.pdf



> Overall, there are nearly 500 foods available at 300 different food concessions...



I'm not sure who's winning... but we have beer gelato.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ WI always beats MN. How's your NFL team going to do this year?  :fencing:

And we have deep fried beer. LOL


----------



## Lumber Jim

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ WI always beats MN.


This is what we want you to think... 

As far as the Vikes go, I don't want to talk about it... &lt;hangs head&gt;


----------



## knight1fox3

All fun and games. Good rivalry there (same w/ Chicago). It's probably best when your home team isn't playing well to turn it into a drinking game. Then you stop caring...LOL


----------



## Lumber Jim

knight1fox3 said:


> All fun and games. Good rivalry there (same w/ Chicago). It's probably best when your home team isn't playing well to turn it into a drinking game. Then you stop caring...LOL


Agreed. with all of it!


----------



## knight1fox3

Got some pheasant simmering in the crockpot at home. Looking forward to that.


----------



## envirotex

Pretzels and OJ.


----------



## snickerd3

i wish I could crock pot cook...but I would have to buy a new one with a delay start/timer feature. It would be mush by the time we got home.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> i wish I could crock pot cook...but I would have to buy a new one with a delay start/timer feature. It would be mush by the time we got home.


Negative. Depends on the meal. Crockpot stroganoff on low for 10 hrs does not turn to mush. It turns into deliciousness.


----------



## Road Guy

We crock pot the shit out of stuff during winter. Don't seem to do it much during the summer but we did find one that has a 10 hour setting....


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wish I could crock pot cook...but I would have to buy a new one with a delay start/timer feature. It would be mush by the time we got home.
> 
> 
> 
> Negative. Depends on the meal. Crockpot stroganoff on low for 10 hrs does not turn to mush. It turns into deliciousness.
Click to expand...



I wish I could crock pot cook... but I don't feel like setting it up in the bathroom or our bedroom, and every other room I would come home to an empty crock pot probably...


----------



## snickerd3

yeah you would come home to mess or nothing left.


----------



## NJmike PE

crockpot + pork shoulder = happy NJ


----------



## Road Guy

Once last year I texted kids to turn crock pot off when they got home from school to find they had unplugged the crock pot and put it in the fridge? ( the entire crock pot cord and all)

Wtf????


----------



## NJmike PE

well that's different


----------



## Supe

"Seafood Soup". Already sick of dieting, and I'm only two meals deep.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> "Seafood Soup". Already sick of dieting, and I'm only two balls deep.




I think you're dieting wrong...


----------



## blybrook PE

Gotta throw something in the crock pot for lunch / dinner tomorrow.

Today is leftover fried chicken &amp; sautee'd vegetables from the garden.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Seafood Soup". Already sick of dieting, and I'm only two balls deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're dieting wrong...
Click to expand...



The balls came in the other soup!

Er, wait...


----------



## envirotex

Snack-sized bag of Skittles.


----------



## Supe

Smoked chicken thigh with slaw and green beans, and some sunflower kernels.


----------



## snickerd3

envirotex said:


> Snack-sized bag of Skittles.


they need to get rid of the new green apple and go back to lime.


----------



## Flyer_PE

BBQ Pork sammich and waffle fries followed by a food comma.


----------



## snickerd3

ate one too many cookies at lunch today.


----------



## snickerd3

well gosh darn it. I made a PB&amp; J sandwich for lunch today...it got turned on it side somehow in the lunchbag. When I opened it, all the jelly had slid of the side of the sammich!!!!!!!!!! we have those tupperware sandwich boxes so they don't get squashed.


----------



## snickerd3

They brought the BBQ food truck back again. This time I remembered to bring $.

BBQ pulled pork nachos...interesting and super yummy. BBQ pulled pork smothered on top of homemade BBQ potato chips, with baked beans, cheese, black olives, tomatoes, and green onions.


----------



## NJmike PE

Almost time to make eggplant parm


----------



## engineergurl

I think tomorrow I will go with a ham instead of bologna


----------



## mudpuppy

^You're having an entire ham for lunch?


----------



## engineergurl

mudpuppy said:


> ^You're having an entire ham for lunch?




it''s a small ham


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^You're having an entire ham for lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it''s a small ham
Click to expand...

like a can of spam?


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^You're having an entire ham for lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it''s a small ham
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like a can of spam?
Click to expand...

quite similar actually


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

I'm having pea soup for lunch. I very much dislike pea soup

EDIT: I'd prefer German Potato Soup


----------



## knight1fox3

Instead....


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Supe

Grilled honey mustard chicken wrap.


----------



## knight1fox3

Homemade crock pot spaghetti &amp; meatball soup. Yummm.


----------



## NJmike PE

stuffed shells waiting for me at home, but that's dinner and this isnt the dinner thread.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

NJmike PE said:


> EDIT: I'd prefer German Potato Soup


If that's a reference to what I think its a reference to, then you might be interested to know that she was a porn star before she was on P90X.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

wilheldp_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'd prefer German Potato Soup
> 
> 
> 
> If that's a reference to what I think its a reference to, then you might be interested to know that she was a porn star before she was on P90X.
Click to expand...

HFS!! Mind = blown. But I don't think Mike does p90x...


----------



## Supe

wilheldp_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'd prefer German Potato Soup
> 
> 
> 
> If that's a reference to what I think its a reference to, then you might be interested to know that she was a porn star before she was on P90X.
Click to expand...

Who was, and where do I download it?

Scratch that, got it! http://www.fitbomb.com/2010/07/marens-into-more-than-just-german.html


----------



## Road Guy

I am confused


----------



## Supe

German potato soup = Porn 90X


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Supe said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'd prefer German Potato Soup
> 
> 
> 
> If that's a reference to what I think its a reference to, then you might be interested to know that she was a porn star before she was on P90X.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was, and where do I download it?
> 
> Scratch that, got it! http://www.fitbomb.com/2010/07/marens-into-more-than-just-german.html
Click to expand...

I watched that video on my phone. Wasn't worth it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'd prefer German Potato Soup
> 
> 
> 
> If that's a reference to what I think its a reference to, then you might be interested to know that she was a porn star before she was on P90X.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HFS!! Mind = blown.  But I don't think Mike does p90x...
Click to expand...

I have/am.


wilheldp_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'd prefer German Potato Soup
> 
> 
> 
> If that's a reference to what I think its a reference to, then you might be interested to know that she was a porn star before she was on P90X.
Click to expand...

NFW


----------



## Supe

YFW


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL, epic.


----------



## matt267 PE

I need to verify this. be right back

Yup.


----------



## Supe

^^^ And boy are his arms tired!


----------



## matt267 PE

Strong forearms


----------



## wilheldp_PE

You're welcome.


----------



## NJmike PE

boss is buying pizza for lunch. score


----------



## Supe

I'm undecided. It's crappy out, but going downstairs means being harrassed by others who work here while I'm trying to eat.


----------



## snickerd3

chicken chillimac and oyster crackers. then probably a smoothie or mc flurry from mcDs for dessert (free instant wins)


----------



## engineergurl

I brought chili and oyster crackers to eat but the heat is on the fritz in the building and they can't get it to shut off or something so it's 80 out and nearly 100 in the building... chili just didn't sound all that great, so I hoofed it across the street to Kroger and got salad bar ($2.94 so almost a full pound of stuff between the salad, tuna and fruit), a cheese-it cup and a diet dr pepper.


----------



## Supe

Chicken potstickers and a side of teriyaki chicken and broccoli.


----------



## goodal

Chilli today, but the more interesting part is what has come after lunch for three days in a row. A fast paced visit to the loo. All different delectable dining experiences. Same painful, cramping result. I'm fine after a quick purge, but its almost unbearable for a few minutes.


----------



## envirotex

PB&amp;J


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

envirotex said:


> PB&amp;J


This. For the thousandth time in a row (except for the one bday lunch I got in trouble for going to).


----------



## blybrook PE

Turkey pot pie


----------



## Supe

Mushroom and chicken quesadilla. Didn't stay in me long...


----------



## engineergurl

watermelon, strawberries and feta cheese on a bed of greens and half a grilled chicken sandwich with a half of a turkey hill lemonade


----------



## knight1fox3

Small salad with mixed greens, avocado, and some herb &amp; garlic tuna. Hard-boiled egg and assorted veggies.


----------



## NJmike PE

Chicken salad sammich


----------



## Supe

BBQ burger and sweet potato fries.


----------



## csb

It's still 9:42, you assholes!


----------



## matt267 PE

csb, your clocks are wrong.


----------



## NJmike PE

Stupid westcoasters


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

East coasters and their inferiority complex. Everyone knows mountain time is the best for sports.


----------



## NJmike PE

Bacon for breakfast. Bacon for lunch. Back for dinner.


----------



## NJmike PE

pulled pork cheese fries. and chilli. this will hurt later


----------



## engineergurl

miso broth, side salad and a plum... only 8 more days until this detox is over and I'm looking forward to a bacon cheese burger


----------



## snickerd3

i was going to have the leftover stuffed peppers. potatoes and peas from last night, but I apparently left it on the kitchen counter because it was not in my lunchbag when I went to get it.


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> i was going to have the leftover stuffed peppers. potatoes and peas from last night, but I apparently left it on the kitchen counter because it was not in my lunchbag when I went to get it.






ummm... so you brought an empty bag for lunch?


----------



## snickerd3

engineergurl said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to have the leftover stuffed peppers. potatoes and peas from last night, but I apparently left it on the kitchen counter because it was not in my lunchbag when I went to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... so you brought an empty bag for lunch?
Click to expand...

no, everything else made it into the bag, the apple, t he drinks, the snacks...just not the stuffed peppers container.


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was going to have the leftover stuffed peppers. potatoes and peas from last night, but I apparently left it on the kitchen counter because it was not in my lunchbag when I went to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummm... so you brought an empty bag for lunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, everything else made it into the bag, the apple, t he drinks, the snacks...just not the stuffed peppers container.
Click to expand...



ahhh...


----------



## snickerd3

it will be pasta when lunchtime rolls around


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Company pot luck. I didn't bring anything...


----------



## NJmike PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Company pot luck. I didn't bring anything...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I ate my lunch I brought from home.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Company pot luck. I didn't bring anything...
Click to expand...



I think Gene Wilder is a great actor. He portrayed damn near every emotion in that role. Unlike Johnny Depp, who has just one speed..Johnny Depp.


----------



## engineergurl

there were a few moments where Gene Wilder kind of freaked me out in that movie, like, wth is he trying to come across as there?


----------



## Lumber Jim

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I ate my lunch I brought from home.


You should have hid your lunch and then swooped in after everyone else went through the line and claimed you brought the potato chips...

It's not like potlucks ever run out of food...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

my curry shrimp sounded better than the stack of crap from the super-market deli which usually populates these things.


----------



## Lumber Jim

That does sound better.

Our pot lucks have their fair share of super market preservatives, but there's usually some really good stuff; especially when I remember to bring white chilli.


----------



## knight1fox3

So in the cafeteria today, there was a condiment bottle labeled "Carolina BBQ Sauce". Is that supposed to be good or something?


----------



## FLBuff PE

As opposed to "Kansas CVity BBQ Sauce" or "Georgia BBQ Sauce" or "Texas BBQ Sauce". Just different bases to make the sauce (vinegar vs. mustard vs. ketchup).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ All of which claim to be the best.


----------



## knight1fox3

Sort of what I figured.


----------



## mudpuppy

I tend to like Carolina BBQ sauces more than others--vinegar and/or mustard based. A lot of the others tend to be too sweet for my taste.


----------



## csb

+1 for Carolina BBQ sauces. I like to go to places that have all of them to try.


----------



## Road Guy

Hell no to South Carolina mustard-based sauces


----------



## Supe

I can tolerate the mustard-based sauces for sandwiches, but the vinegar-based Carolina sauces flat out ruin barbecue.


----------



## FLBuff PE

opcorn:

See what you started, kf?


----------



## Dleg

A thick, gooey barbecue sauce just covers for bad meat. With a proper Marianas vinegar, lemon, and hot-pepper based marinade, sauce is not needed.

Who was it that won the Marianas hot pepper that I mailed out several years ago? Supe?? Did you ever try the recipe out?


----------



## engineergurl

Carolina has two different kinds,but the vinegar and red pepper on is good on pulled pork sandwiches. Good BBQ doesn't need sauce though, it is all about the rub.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Some meat rubs are awesome!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I bet they are


----------



## NJmike PE

I love when my meat gets a good rub.


----------



## Supe

Dleg said:


> A thick, gooey barbecue sauce just covers for bad meat. With a proper Marianas vinegar, lemon, and hot-pepper based marinade, sauce is not needed.
> 
> Who was it that won the Marianas hot pepper that I mailed out several years ago? Supe?? Did you ever try the recipe out?




Yes, and I thought it was pretty good!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Lumber Jim said:


> Some meat rubs are awesome!!








matt267 said:


> I bet they are








NJmike PE said:


> I love when my meat gets a good rub.


Is this where the Left Hand rule comes into play?


----------



## Supe

I just had an "Ultimate Salad" at Newks. Not ultimate. Not even penultimate. My coworker's "Black and Bleu" looked a lot more appetizing, since it had a hunk of steak about the size of my fist in it.


----------



## envirotex

Leftover homemade ham and spinach quiche.


----------



## engineergurl

I won't lie, I had a double cheese burger from McDonalds and a shamrock shake with nearly absolutely no guilt.


----------



## Supe

Why did you have to mention the return of the Shamrock Shake? There goes my diet on day 1.


----------



## Road Guy

we have been making these "jar salads" where you make your salad and put it in a large mason type jar every sunday and then grab it to take to lunch. It makes it easy to put in the 1000 calorie salad dressing and stir it up... I should have taken a pic before I ate it but its a pretty cool trick and you can layer it so that even by Friday the lettuce isn't "all fucked up!"


----------



## envirotex

What is a Shamrock Shake?


----------



## Supe

envirotex said:


> What is a Shamrock Shake?




Green, mint-flavored shake that McD's does around St. Pat's day every year.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## engineergurl

Dleg said:


>


HEY!


----------



## cement

speaking of Shamrock, Diamond Shamrock gas station, 2 roller dogs, no bun.


----------



## knight1fox3

cement said:


> speaking of Shamrock, Diamond Shamrock gas station, 2 roller dogs, no bun.


Here's for later....


----------



## Supe




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## YMZ PE

Can't wait to have my ribs and kale salad! So hungry.


----------



## engineergurl

YMZ PE said:


> Can't wait to have my ribs and kale salad! So hungry.




I had kale in my salad today.


----------



## envirotex

Turkey sandwich on sourdough. Water.


----------



## envirotex

Turkey and Swiss sandwich on sourdough with water.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftovers.


----------



## engineergurl

burger and fries at the gas station


----------



## cement

pulled pork, cole slaw, baked beans


----------



## Road Guy

Fried chicken gizzards and tots


----------



## akwooly

yes, I am that guy that just reheated his salmon and rockfish in the microwave.


----------



## snickerd3

lunch ideas?


----------



## engineergurl

leftovers


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover fish re-heated in the office microwave. Followed by collard greens reheated in the same microwave.


----------



## FLBuff PE

For an afternoon snack, put microwave popcorn in there and set it for 10 minutes. It'll be fine.


----------



## Supe

FLBuff PE said:


> Leftover fish re-heated in the office microwave. Followed by collard greens reheated in the same microwave.




If I could fire you from here, I would.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

That assumes his coworkers let him survive his lunch hour.


----------



## mudpuppy

snickerd3 said:


> lunch ideas?




Qdoba!



FLBuff PE said:


> Leftover fish re-heated in the office microwave. Followed by collard greens reheated in the same microwave.






Yesterday I had reheated fish and green beans in the microwave. Not quite as bad as collards?


----------



## Supe

mudpuppy said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lunch ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qdoba!
> 
> 
> 
> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leftover fish re-heated in the office microwave. Followed by collard greens reheated in the same microwave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I had reheated fish and green beans in the microwave. Not quite as bad as collards?
Click to expand...



You should be fired too.


----------



## Road Guy

2nd...


----------



## Road Guy

Im having bbq btw....


----------



## Ble_PE

What's all this talk of lunch, it's breakfasttime people!!!


----------



## engineergurl

Ble_PE said:


> What's all this talk of lunch, it's breakfasttime people!!!


Good grief I've already got dinner going.


----------



## snickerd3

my stomach isn't like this time change business...still have an hour to lunch and my tummy is growling.


----------



## envirotex

Water.

Maybe there's a fun-sized Snickers bar at the bottom of my bag...I hope so.


----------



## engineergurl

1/2 a broiled chicken breast chunked up over a 1/2 a bag of Dole's Chipolte and Cheddar Salad mix with a water for lunch today.


----------



## NJmike PE

is it lunch time yet?


----------



## snickerd3

BBQ truck is coming to work today!!!!!!!! yummy


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> BBQ truck is coming to work today!!!!!!!! yummy


Still not better than Qdoba.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I would say Chipotle is better, but depending on your state that shit will kill you...


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BBQ truck is coming to work today!!!!!!!! yummy
> 
> 
> 
> Still not better than Qdoba.
Click to expand...

yes better than qdoba


----------



## Road Guy

If you blindfolded me and put them in front of me I don't think I could tell the difference


----------



## csb

Dickey's BBQ for lunch. Om nom nom.


----------



## NJmike PE

csb said:


> Dickey's BBQ for lunch. Om nom nom.


you ate dick for lunch....

(I know there's a Clerks reference for this one)


----------



## NJmike PE

boss is buying Texas BBQ for lunch for the office today


----------



## matt267 PE

Nice. Are you bringing the beer?


----------



## snickerd3

thanksgiving luncheon today


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Heading out with a coworker to get pho.


----------



## matt267 PE

Heating fish and cabbage in the microwave. 

Edit:

10 minutes should do it.


----------



## Ble_PE

Eating breakfast...


----------



## snickerd3

so do you like poi?


----------



## Ble_PE

^Haven't tried it actually. In all honesty, I haven't found Hawaiian food to be very good. There are a few things that I like, but the good stuff is all the Asian restaurants.


----------



## Road Guy

No biscuits and gravy and out there?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I doubt he'll be able to find a legitimate place to get hush puppies or grits


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> No biscuits and gravy and out there?


ever better is Loco Moco!  rice with a hamburger patty and fried egg covered in brown gravy.


----------



## Ble_PE

akwooly said:


> ever better is Loco Moco!  rice with a hamburger patty and fried egg covered in brown gravy.


Now I do love Loco Moco, but it cannot hold a candle to good biscuits and gravy!

There are supposed to be a few places with biscuits and gravy, but I haven't eaten at one of them yet. I'll have to check them out sometime.


----------



## knight1fox3

Biscuits &amp; Gravy!  I can find that in the instant food aisle! :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Biscuits &amp; Gravy!  I can find that in the instant food aisle! :thumbs:


You disgust me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


>


You disgust me too.


----------



## Road Guy

Smh


----------



## envirotex

Pop tarts.


----------



## FLBuff PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Biscuits &amp; Gravy!  I can find that in the instant food aisle! :thumbs:






Dexman PE PMP said:


>






envirotex said:


> Pop tarts.


:banhim: :banhim: :banhim:


----------



## knight1fox3

Breakfast this morning! With turkey bacon!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Breakfast this morning! With turkey bacon!








Same?


----------



## knight1fox3

Why are you making 2 turkeys?


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Why are you making 2 turkeys?


Thanksgiving at the firehouse is today


----------



## engineergurl

snickerd3 said:


> so do you like poi?


I think I'm the only mainlander that actually likes it


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> Breakfast this morning! With turkey bacon!


What do you have against pork products?   Do you substitute poultry in your ham sandwich too?


----------



## snickerd3

The label says "Creamy potato" soup but it is actually sort of crunchy...go figure.


----------



## P-E

Had a crappy turkey sandwich.   Should have had a beer instead.  Either way I could use a nap.


----------



## envirotex

So hungry.  May have to make a run for the border.


----------



## NJmike PE

grilled cheese, with bacon


----------



## HCrum87hc

Boarshead buffalo chicken and American cheese sandwich and soup.


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> So hungry.  May have to make a run for the border.


I'd rather go hungry.



HCrum87hc said:


> Boarshead buffalo chicken and American cheese *product* sandwich and soup.


Fixt.



NJmike PE said:


> grilled cheese, with *turkey *bacon


Aaaand fixt.


----------



## Supe

Gyro salad.  Gave the accompanying pita bread away to my coworker who could afford to gain some weight.  

Stopping at Costco on the way home for dog food, but will be sure to pick up the three pack of dried salami and their jerky steak strips, so I'm pretty excited about that.


----------



## knight1fox3

A Chick-fil-A is being built by us.  Is there anything there that's a "must have"?  Most of the feedback I get from people that have eaten there is "meh".


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> A Chick-fil-A is being built by us.  Is there anything there that's a "must have"?  Most of the feedback I get from people that have eaten there is "meh".


Probably chicken.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## P-E

Just no poultry bacon.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> A Chick-fil-A is being built by us.  Is there anything there that's a "must have"?  Most of the feedback I get from people that have eaten there is "meh".


Milkshakes are really good.  Everything else to me is soggy chicken.  IMO, I prefer the other chains chicken sandwiches better.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> A Chick-fil-A is being built by us.  Is there anything there that's a "must have"?  Most of the feedback I get from people that have eaten there is "meh".


Their spicy chicken biscuits are my favorite fast food breakfast item from any restaurant.


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> Milkshakes are really good.  Everything else to me is soggy chicken.  IMO, I prefer the other chains chicken sandwiches better.


Blasphemy! Their chicken is great, don't let the haters distract you. I wish I could get some out here.


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> I wish I could get some out here.


From the restaurant or something else?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I like their grilled chicken club (with REAL bacon), and their lemonade is pretty good.  I tend to avoid the breaded chicken because it's soggy like Supe said.


----------



## Supe

And the Wendy's spicy chicken sandwich smokes the CFA offering.


----------



## Real_McCoy

Bojangles &gt; CFA in every way.  Why did I move to Pittsburgh?


----------



## FLBuff PE

Cheesesteaks?


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

How did you get the beans above the frank?


----------



## wilheldp_PE

44 cents?  What a deal!


----------



## snickerd3

need lunch ideas


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> need lunch ideas


Qdoba.


----------



## snickerd3

yea I figured that would be one of the first responses.   at least they aren't making people sick like chipolte


----------



## snickerd3

qdoba = too far of a drive


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Chipotle had a 4-hr staff meeting a couple weeks ago.  It's all better now.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Baked Potato with chicken taco meat, corn, cheese and sour cream.

unexpectedly delicious.


----------



## mudpuppy

snickerd3 said:


> yea I figured that would be one of the first responses.   at least they aren't making people sick like chipolte




Yeah, who knew that non-GMO organic foods grown without modern technology could make you sick a la the Middle Ages.


----------



## Lumber Jim

mudpuppy said:


> Yeah, who knew that non-GMO organic foods grown without modern technology could make you sick a la the Middle Ages.


I did!


----------



## snickerd3

it's tuesday,  it's free cookie day at the subway down the street from work.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Fish and steam veggies.  Tried to sneakily microwave the food and as soon as I got back to my desk all I hear is, "I smell fish, do you smell fish?"


----------



## snickerd3

tuna noodle casserole is the only fish I would reheat in a microwave and that doesn't smell overly fishy


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Dump a can of tuna onto a paper plate, put into microwave for 10 minutes and run.


----------



## Supe

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Dump a can of tuna onto a paper plate, put into microwave for 10 minutes and run.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Fish and steam veggies.  Tried to sneakily microwave the food and as soon as I got back to my desk all I hear is, "I smell fish, do you smell fish?"


You can get banned for doing things like that.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

I'm sorry I offended you with my healthy, albeit smelly, food.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Sliced steak cooked sous vide and packaged in au jus.  Costco carries it, and now it's a staple for me.


----------



## thekzieg

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Fish and steam veggies.  Tried to sneakily microwave the food and as soon as I got back to my desk all I hear is, "I smell fish, do you smell fish?"


That's my coworker. Every. Single. Day.

His cube is right next to mine.  :suicide1:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Ramnares P.E. said:


> I'm sorry I offended you with my healthy, albeit smelly, food.


It's no worse than popcorn


----------



## Road Guy

Yes it is


----------



## knight1fox3

Jersey Mike's today!



thekzieg PE said:


> That's my coworker. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> His cube is right next to mine.  :suicide1:


That's an easy one, unplug the microwave and trip the circuit breaker. :thumbs:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Jersey Mike's today!
> 
> That's an easy one, unplug the microwave and trip the circuit breaker. :thumbs:


I would think that an electrical engineer might be able to suggest a way for the microwave to provide the user with some, er, negative reinforcement, rather than something that is easily troubleshot.


----------



## knight1fox3

Audi driver said:


> I would think that an electrical engineer might be able to suggest a way for the microwave to provide the user with some, er, negative reinforcement, rather than something that is easily troubleshot.


Although rather easy to permanently disable, destruction of company property is unethical.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Although rather easy to disable, destruction of property is not ethical.


then you have misunderstood the suggestion.


----------



## knight1fox3

Audi driver said:


> then you have misunderstood the suggestion.


Too broad a suggestion.  Please elaborate.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> Too broad a suggestion.  Please elaborate.


I'm merely suggesting negative reinforcement for the user of said device (assuming of course the main user is the fish heater) that is electrically derived.


----------



## thekzieg

That's a shocking suggestion, Ad.


----------



## Road Guy

crinkle up tiny pieces of aluminum foil and hide inside the microwave, there are plenty of places to hide them in your average microwave


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL...


----------



## Road Guy

Soon


----------



## knight1fox3

This morning people were camped outside the Chick-fil-A that's opening in TWO DAYS.  Is the food really THAT good?  Do some people have that much free time? :dunno:


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> This morning people were camped outside the Chick-fil-A that's opening in TWO DAYS.  Is the food really THAT good?  Do some people have that much free time? :dunno:


they are doing that down here by work for one that opens tomorrow too.  The one here though is giving the first 100 people free chic fila for a year.  

The food is not THAT good.  yes apparently people have lots of free time


----------



## snickerd3

although once they actually get the prize it will likely just turn out to be 12 coupons for a free meal once month.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I like their chicken club sammich &amp; their lemonade is really good.  Their fries are my favorite of all fast and semi-fast food places.


----------



## Road Guy

I wish my clients would like to go eat lunch somewhere other than Mexican , looks like 3rd time this week


----------



## snickerd3

i love mexican food!!!  The mexican restuarant in town changed owners who changed the food to more americanize version of mexican food and some tex mex thrown in so we stopped going.


----------



## envirotex

It's cold and rainy, and I'm sleepy.  I just want some soup, and to close my office door.


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> This morning people were camped outside the Chick-fil-A that's opening in TWO DAYS.  Is the food really THAT good?  Do some people have that much free time? :dunno:


oh i almost forgot....they are rerouting the bus route to avoid the area as well.


----------



## Road Guy

its some of the only fast food that when you eat it you don't feel like a disgusting pig.. friendly employees, places are always clean, you will come to like it with the little one..

My son is trying to get a job at the new one they are opening near us, kind of a nice bonus since they are close on Sundays.  Ill be curious how long they will continue that tradition now that Truitt Cathy (founder) passed away, its got to be costing them millions..


----------



## snickerd3

its in my work town not home town so we will likely never eat there as a family.  even if we were to come here for shopping on a weekend there is a 50% chance they will closed


----------



## MA_PE

They just closed another Chipotle out here because three employees called in sick and one had a confirmed case of norovirus.  This time chipotle shut down voluntarily as soon as they knew to sanitize the entire restaurant.  In case you were unaware, last December a Boston Chipotle was closed after ~160 customers became ill.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/boston-area-chipotle-closes-doors-after-worker-gets-norovirus/


----------



## matt267 PE

Seems like Chipotle gets more people sick than a wastewater treatment facility.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ as opposed to Taco Bell who gets everyone sick.


----------



## thekzieg

Stop bad-mouthing Taco Bell! They're the best!


----------



## Road Guy

taco bell hasn't given anyone the nor virus yet!

I hope to see Chipotle go down in flames personally


----------



## matt267 PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> ^^^ as opposed to Taco Bell who gets everyone sick.


I've never been sick from taco bell.


----------



## MA_PE

matt267 PE said:


> I've never been sick from taco bell.


neither have I.  Then again I've never eaten anything from Taco Bell (despite having a Taco Bell literally down the end of my street).


----------



## Road Guy

im not afraid to admit but I have eaten a shitload of taco bell in my life


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I've never been noro-virus sick from them, but that's not to say I haven't had my share of "trots" after eating there.


----------



## Road Guy

always eat a block of cheese with the taco hell


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Stop bad-mouthing Taco Bell! They're the best *at making your stomach and everything else hate you.*


Fixt.


----------



## thekzieg

Taco Bell is the most delicious laxative out there. It's really the perfect food.


----------



## Road Guy

I've told this story before but in the 90's my FIL was a big wheel at Gold Kist (chicken plants)  he said that Taco Bell bought 100% of all the chicken gizzards that they had "left over" when they would process chickens, so he would never eat there. But I was always curious if they put these truckloads of chicken gizzards in the "beef' or the "chicken"  either way its delicious!


----------



## Wolverine

College: Taco Bell: 3 bean burritos were $1.88 tax inclusive.  Thank you Taco Bell for being there for me when I was a poor college student.

This week:  *Saint Paddys Day is coming!* Bangers &amp; Mash it is.  Yum!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


>


I have a coffee porter called Awake chilling for breakfast.


----------



## Road Guy

Went to this place today- my work peeps are not helping me get ready for beach season.. But i give it 5[emoji106]

They had sweet tea also!

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g33482-d3456842-Reviews-The_Pepper_Pod-Hudson_Colorado.html


----------



## FLBuff PE

True sweet tea, by your high standards?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Went to this place today- my work peeps are not helping me get ready for beach season.. But i give it 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had sweet tea also!
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g33482-d3456842-Reviews-The_Pepper_Pod-Hudson_Colorado.html


I've eaten there a few times.  Pretty good stuff.


----------



## thekzieg

My salad kit forgot to include the toppings and dressing  :shakehead:


----------



## snickerd3

thekzieg PE said:


> My salad kit forgot to include the toppings and dressing  :shakehead:


did you buy it at walmart?

contact the manufacturer..they will likely send you coupons for a new one.


----------



## thekzieg

It was from Fred Meyer. I let them know and they're mailing me a $5 coupon!


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> My salad kit forgot to include the toppings and dressing  :shakehead:


Those are usually the worst parts for you anyway.  Eating it plain is what I do. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I just used the company microwave to reheat my shrimp for lunch.

No fucks given today.


----------



## envirotex

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I just used the company microwave to reheat my shrimp for lunch.
> 
> No fucks given today.


Bonus points if it was shrimp curry.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I wish.  It's just plain shrimp, brown rice, and some steamed veggies. Mrs Dex said that if she has to eat healthy while working out, I do too. The good part is that she prepped all my meals for the week on Sunday, I just have to reheat them.


----------



## Supe

You're fired.


----------



## knight1fox3

Had Chick-fil-A for dinner last night to try it out.  Yep, it was chicken.  Would I camp outside or wait in line for the food?  No.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Had Chick-fil-A for dinner last night to try it out.  Yep, it was chicken.  Would I camp outside or wait in line for the food?  No.


I think Chick-fil-A suffers the same fate for most first-timers as In-and-Out Burger did for me.  It was hyped up so much, and my expectations were so high, that I was disappointed when I finally had it.  It was a good burger, but not worthy of the hype it received, IMO.  Chick-fil-A is good, but not worthy of the hype it receives.


----------



## snickerd3

is it lunchtime yet?  I'm hungary


----------



## thekzieg

Gave myself the afternoon of since it's finally above 50°.

Lunching at a local Hawaiian fusion spot. 

Spam for everyone!!


----------



## snickerd3

going to an early lunch today because dinner will be early due to work mtg


----------



## snickerd3

woohoo they have the BBQ company parked in the parking lot sell food today!!!  Yummy BBQ pork nachos will be my lunch today


----------



## snickerd3

its super extra yummy today.  homemade bbq chips, bbq pulled pork, nacho cheese, baked beans, tomato, green onions, with a drizzling of more award winning bbq sauce


----------



## envirotex

Wow!  Sounds like nap time next.

Chicken Caesar salad from the grocery store deli.


----------



## Supe

Had a gyro plate, and ONE piece of lettuce from the greek side salad decide to launch a full on oil-based assault on my shirt.  I got the dreaded  "flick of death" and now have about 6 oil stains on my shirt, which is a HUGE pet peeve of mine, and the dawn soap in the break room isn't getting it out.


----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


> Had a gyro plate, and ONE piece of lettuce from the greek side salad decide to launch a full on oil-based assault on my shirt.  I got the dreaded  "flick of death" and now have about 6 oil stains on my shirt, which is a HUGE pet peeve of mine, and the dawn soap in the break room isn't getting it out.


LOL.  It seems I can't eat anything without getting spots on my shirt.  It annoys the heck out of me but I've learned to live with it.


----------



## snickerd3

MA_PE said:


> LOL.  It seems I can't eat anything without getting spots on my shirt.  It annoys the heck out of me but I've learned to live with it.


me either, that's why I usually wear a hoodie or sweater when i eat.  I have ruined lots of clothes that I can't get the grease/oil stains out of


----------



## thekzieg

I realize this is probably too late for you East Coast people, but Jimmy Johns is selling $1 subs today for customer appreciation day. I don't really love Jimmy Johns, but someone here probably does.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Picked up my #1 and a pickle today.

I'm thinking about going back at 2 pm today. We actually have a Jimmy John's across the street from my office.


----------



## envirotex

Turkey and swiss on whole-grain wheat. Twix.  Water.


----------



## Road Guy

I had some kind of pork sandwich with bacon today from a place that also sells bulk beef, ribs, chops, etc....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

Everything bagel w/ cream cheese, sliced cucumbers, capers, and dill.


----------



## Supe

Man, I miss bagels.  Especially the smoked salmon bagel from Brueggers that had capers, tomato, and onion on it 

Got out of a 4 1/2 hour training session late, so was stuck eating chicken tenders from Chik Fil A.  I am increasingly less impressed every time I go there.  Their tenders are sized more like nuggets these days...


----------



## Supe

Southwestern chicken salad from Showmars.


----------



## envirotex

Looking for suggestions.


----------



## snickerd3

i went to subway


----------



## Road Guy

this is the closest eatery to our field office:

http://www.hudsonlockers.com/

they have daily lunch specials, they are most excellent, today was one of the thickest steak sandwiches I think I have ever eaten..


----------



## knight1fox3

Yes! My kind of lunch special!







Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

I think they meant turkey AND bacon, not "turkey bacon".


----------



## Road Guy

Was there a bunch of adults wearing skinny jeans in the eatery?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Probably a lot of prius's in the parking lot also.

I hate tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Hold the turkey and a side of Jim Beam.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## snickerd3

leftover lasagna...yummy!!!


----------



## willsee

Pork and black beans


----------



## Road Guy

had some left over ribs from Sunday.. the taste holds up so much better to eat as left overs when they are smoked..


----------



## Road Guy

took some rural clients out for lunch today, they ordered this as an appetizer, and then wondered if the "city" boy would eat them?


----------



## User1

what should i get? 

http://www.delicatusseattle.com/lunch/

i'm thinking gypsy or seattle cure


----------



## akwooly

thejulie_PE said:


> what should i get?
> 
> http://www.delicatusseattle.com/lunch/
> 
> i'm thinking gypsy or seattle cure


i would get the fire of 1889! but that's me. they all sound yummy.


----------



## User1

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

im so jelly.  i ate tuna fish out of a pouch.


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> im so jelly.  i ate tuna fish out of a pouch.


aww bummer. do better tomorrow  :JR-WOULD:  LOLLLLLLLLLLL i just found all of the extra emoticons!


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J today...

... again...


----------



## engineergurl

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J today...
> 
> ... again...


There is a guy in our office that has it almost every day and it makes me thing of you...  of course he's like vegan or something and can't have a real sandwich.


----------



## knight1fox3

Do turkey bacon sandwiches count?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

as a real sandwich?  absolutely not


----------



## User1

Turkey, bacon or turkeybacon?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Regardless it's not a sammich unless there's cheese or avo. Or both.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## FLBuff PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Do turkey bacon sandwiches count?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunch for today's FEMA E-74 webinar.... Trader Joe's fully chopped salad and an apple.


----------



## User1

I'm having crispy garlic chicken from the Thai place on the first floor. It's pretty tasty!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> I'm having crispy garlic chicken from the Thai place on the first floor. It's pretty tasty!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


That sounds awesome!


----------



## envirotex

Pimento cheese and grapes.


----------



## Supe

Chicken pot pie and corn.  Pot pie wasn't bad, but they didn't serve enough crust.


----------



## akwooly

celery, 8 oz. of chicken breast, 1 tbs of peanut butter and some rice.


----------



## Dleg

God damn it.  I gave in to my unhealthy urges and ate a Taco Bell "Cravings" box for lunch today.

God damn it.


----------



## envirotex

Nothing today.


----------



## knight1fox3

Dleg said:


> God damn it.  I gave in to my unhealthy urges and ate a Taco Bell "Cravings" box for lunch today.
> 
> God damn it.


@csb would be so proud.


----------



## Road Guy

I feel like a failure, they built a Taco Johns 2 miles from my house that opened a month ago and I still haven't been yet


----------



## csb

Dleg said:


> God damn it.  I gave in to my unhealthy urges and ate a Taco Bell "Cravings" box for lunch today.
> 
> God damn it.


Hope you had fun shitting your pants. 



knight1fox3 said:


> @csb would be so proud.


Scared. csb would be scare of eating Taco Bell. 



Road Guy said:


> I feel like a failure, they built a Taco Johns 2 miles from my house that opened a month ago and I still haven't been yet


This is a damn shame.


----------



## Dleg

No, I seem to be able to metabolize Taco Bell without incident. 

It was just the 3 pounds of "food" suddenly introduced into my stomach...


----------



## Road Guy

nacho bell grande?


----------



## snickerd3

super hungary today.  might need to have an early lunch today


----------



## Dleg

snickerd3 said:


> super hungary today.  might need to have an early lunch today


Try some stroganoff.  That's Hungarian, right?


----------



## Ble_PE

Snick:









Dleg said:


> Try some stroganoff.  That's Hungarian, right?


Or some goulash. When I was in Hungary a few years back they had a stew made from rooster testicles, so you could have that too.


----------



## envirotex

Leftover ham tetrazzini.


----------



## Dleg

Dleg said:


> No, I seem to be able to metabolize Taco Bell without incident.


Well I guess I was wrong!


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> Try some stroganoff.  That's Hungarian, right?


Too salty.


----------



## Master slacker

peanut butter and m f'n jelly


----------



## Supe

Cafeteria carnitas.  Pork was bland, chipotle chicken was good.  Need a bottle of Chipotl-away now.


----------



## snickerd3

leftover california rolls!  A little salty, but still super yummy!


----------



## envirotex

breakfast at 11.  yogurt, granola, raspberries, blackberries.


----------



## Supe

Cafeteria pot roast.  Not as good as last time, and the carrots were under cooked.


----------



## Road Guy

chillis with a bunch of contractors.....


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> chillis with a bunch of contractors.....


----------



## Road Guy

long line at the porta potty


----------



## snickerd3

leftover enchiladas and rice.


----------



## leggo PE

Spinach salad + apple.


----------



## snickerd3

in about 30 mins, it will be leftover stuffed peppers and potatoes.  Can't wait.


----------



## Supe

Cafeteria menu all week sucks.  We went to the sports bar down the street.  Reuben and fries.


----------



## Road Guy

want!


----------



## Supe

Lost me at hard shell taco.


----------



## FLBuff PE

^Agreed.


----------



## Road Guy

pussys


----------



## snickerd3

Those actually look good. in a pinch that would work in lieu of hotdog buns, but you lost me at the sour cream....lactose intolerant


----------



## knight1fox3

Catered Q'Doba.


----------



## leggo PE

Trying out a new recipe for mustard tempeh in a whole wheat pita wrap with tomato, avocado, and greens, plus an apple on the side.


----------



## leggo PE

leggo said:


> Trying out a new recipe for mustard tempeh in a whole wheat pita wrap with tomato, avocado, and greens, plus an apple on the side.


'Twas a success! Good thing, because it's on the menu for tomorrow, too!


----------



## Master slacker

BBQ brisket, po-tay-toe salad, baked beans, and a roll.


----------



## snickerd3

left over tacos


----------



## leggo PE

It's gonna be mustard tempeh over spinach with tomato, avocado, and sriracha. And an apple!


----------



## kevo_55

A frozen burrito, some carrot sticks, and a banana. 

Well, it is a Red's organic frozen burrito. They are yummy!


----------



## snickerd3

This morning I ordered a plain bagel toasted with butter at panera.  When I opened my bag at work to eat it, I got a plain bagel toasted with a container of cream cheese and a whole banana....hate to be the person that got my order.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

puree nut spread and berry compote reduction on a brioche bun.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Master slacker

Dexman PE PMP said:


> puree nut spread and berry compote reduction on a brioche bun.


well, someone had to have that today


----------



## knight1fox3

No milk this morning. Had cereal with water.


----------



## envirotex

knight1fox3 said:


> No milk this morning. Had cereal with water.


scotch-ramen for dinner, then?


----------



## leggo PE

Trader Joe's harvest salad. My favorite!


----------



## caychanh

I guess no results today.  No hints whatever yet.


----------



## leggo PE

caychanh said:


> I guess no results today.  No hints whatever yet.


I hope this doesn't withhold you from your lunch.


----------



## caychanh

I already ate lunch, but I am getting hungry again.  So nervous about pending results this week.


----------



## fujichan

zero productivity this week - someone is going to catch on eventually and then it won't matter if I have P.E. after my name. Waaaah, in the meantime my leftover chicken was pretty gross. :mellow:


----------



## Owism

kofta kabob with basmati rice


----------



## leggo PE

It was a cobb salad (from Trader Joe's) with grapes today.


----------



## akwooly

General Tso chicken from the deli case, i might die.


----------



## P-E

Had to gobble down a couple slices of pizza real fast.   Client gave me 23 min for lunch including the drive to go get it.


----------



## Owism

dhokre today - chickpea dough cooked in a vegetable curry soup yum


----------



## leggo PE

It's going to be leftover homemade veggie pizza! Yum.


----------



## User1

View attachment 9733


description included since the people on the elevator thought it looked like watermelon...


----------



## thekzieg

I MISS SUSHI/POKE SO MUCH


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> I MISS SUSHI/POKE SO MUCH


Then you haven't found the good places around here yet...

oking:


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Then you haven't found the good places around here yet...
> 
> oking:


If you think there are good places around here, you've never eaten legit fresh fish.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg said:


> If you think there are good places around here, you've never eaten legit fresh fish.


The places I'm talking about are generally operated by those who have migrated from either the east or west coasts. So I'm fairly certain they know what they're doing. :thumbs:

And yes, I've tried fresh seafood all over the US and outside of it as well.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> The places I'm talking about are generally operated by those who have migrated from either the east or west coasts. So I'm fairly certain they know what they're doing. :thumbs:
> 
> And yes, I've tried fresh seafood all over the US and outside of it as well.


But are they able to get GOOD fish? Constructing the rolls is only part of the equation. 

And also, if there ARE good places out here, HELP A FRIEND OUT ALREADY! Sheesh.


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> The places I'm talking about are generally operated by those who have migrated from either the east or west coasts. So I'm fairly certain they know what they're doing. :thumbs:
> 
> And yes, I've tried fresh seafood all over the US and outside of it as well.


Wisconsin sushi?  What do they use, walleye?


----------



## thekzieg

Supe said:


> Wisconsin sushi?  What do they use, walleye?


EXACTLY


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Wisconsin sushi?  What do they use, walleye?


Only at supper clubs. :thumbs:

Walleye is great for fish fries and such. Not so much for sushi. LOL


----------



## leggo PE

One of the worst decisions I have made in my adult life was to order fish tacos in Albuquerque. They gave me food sickness during what was probably the prettiest part of my drive across the country!


----------



## thekzieg

leggo PE said:


> One of the worst decisions I have made in my adult life was to order fish tacos in Albuquerque. They gave me food sickness during what was probably the prettiest part of my drive across the country!


I want to like this, but also, that's SO awful!


----------



## Road Guy

I had been doing so good for two weeks







Oh well


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> I had been doing so good for two weeks
> 
> Oh well


IS IT SPICY OR IS IT MILD

HOW DO YOU KNOW?!!??!?!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy

It was kind of like white person spicy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ble_PE

Poke will be missed greatly, but at least I'll have some proper Calabash seafood again!


----------



## Road Guy

Dis is how seafood should be


----------



## User1

Tf is calabash

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWheel

Supe said:


> Wisconsin sushi?  What do they use, walleye?






thekzieg said:


> EXACTLY






knight1fox3 said:


> Only at supper clubs. :thumbs:
> 
> Walleye is great for fish fries and such. Not so much for sushi. LOL






Road Guy said:


> It was kind of like white person spicy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...my wife just asked me why I was laughing.

You guys suck.


----------



## knight1fox3

BigWheel said:


> 6 hours ago, Supe said: Wisconsin sushi?  What do they use, walleye? [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 hours ago, thekzieg said: EXACTLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hours ago, knight1fox3 said: Only at supper clubs. :thumbs: Walleye is great for fish fries and such. Not so much for sushi. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 hours ago, Road Guy said: It was kind of like white person spicy Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...my wife just asked me why I was laughing.You guys suck. [emoji20]
Click to expand...

Why is that exactly?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E




----------



## BigWheel

knight1fox3 said:


> Why is that exactly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


...coz now I have to talk to her... :mellow:


----------



## knight1fox3

LOL

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWheel

P-E said:


>


:tv:


----------



## Ble_PE

thejulie_PE said:


> Tf is calabash
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


This is Calabash:







And it originated here:  Calabash, NC.


----------



## User1

Ble_PE said:


> 9 hours ago, thejulie_PE said: Tf is calabash
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> This is Calabash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it originated here:  Calabash, NC.
Click to expand...

Ah. I like coleslaw, sometimes.

Don't drive more than 15 over in NC or you'll get a criminal citation FYI

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Ble_PE said:


> This is Calabash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it originated here:  Calabash, NC.


That looks like lots of goodness.


----------



## mudpuppy

thejulie_PE said:


> Ah. I like coleslaw, sometimes.
> 
> Don't drive more than 15 over in NC or you'll get a criminal citation FYI




Only if you get caught!

That's true in Colorado too.  A friend of mine got stopped for going 90 in a 75 mph zone and was charged with misdemeanor careless driving.  Had to make a court appearance and all that.  She's always been quite a speeder but I wonder if that experience finally made her slow down a little.


----------



## User1

mudpuppy said:


> 43 minutes ago, thejulie_PE said: Ah. I like coleslaw, sometimes. Don't drive more than 15 over in NC or you'll get a criminal citation FYI
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you get caught!
> 
> That's true in Colorado too.  A friend of mine got stopped for going 90 in a 75 mph zone and was charged with misdemeanor careless driving.  Had to make a court appearance and all that.  She's always been quite a speeder but I wonder if that experience finally made her slow down a little.
Click to expand...

Yeah.... They raised the speed limit on the road I got my citation about 2 weeks later. And I was in town for work. So I hired a lawyer to show up to court for me. What a pain! It didn't slow me down though. Haha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Ble_PE said:


> This is Calabash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it originated here:  Calabash, NC.


I don't see any turkey-based products here.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I honestly do not remember the last time I ate turkey in any form...


----------



## knight1fox3

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I honestly do not remember the last time I ate turkey in any form...


Bacon wrapped turkey?  Operation turkey sandwich? :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

knight1fox3 said:


> Bacon wrapped turkey?  Operation turkey sandwich? :dunno:


The Bacon wrapped turkey was last made for Thanksgiving 2015

Operation Turkey Sandwich is still a couple months away...


----------



## Road Guy

I would smoke a turkey more often if it just didn't create so much damn food to eventually throw away.. even with basically 5 adults at our house there is too much left over..


----------



## User1

You need to try harder.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

When we have Thanksgiving we go through all of our leftovers with 3 adults - horseshoes, Turkey noodle soup, turkey sammiches

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

I think its our gluttonous need to also get a honey baked ham + dressing, taters, hash-brown casserole, starch heaven..... we usually freeze it for "turkey" pot pie and such afterward but it just doesn't always all get eaten..


----------



## User1

Ah. We don't get ham. That probably helps quite a bit.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

now I am hungry.. salad for lunch &amp; not one of the good kind either with chicken and cheese and stuff


----------



## BigWheel

Ble_PE said:


> This is Calabash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it originated here:  Calabash, NC.


Man...I don't know...that's a lot of fried food. Hell, why didn't they just go ahead and bread/fry the cole slaw and lemons?

Daddy like...


----------



## leggo PE

Kale salad with bell peppers, red onion, pine nuts, and a side of smoked salmon from Alaska (kindly brought back to the office by a coworker). Yum!


----------



## Supe

Enchilada and burrito from the Mexican joint at the gas station down the street.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Enchilada and burrito from the Mexican joint at the gas station down the street.


I'll just leave this here for you now since you'll likely be needing it...


----------



## kpalframan

Quinoa salad with spinach, red onion, avocado, feta cheese, and lemon juice. 

Also, gummy bears to beat the 3 o'clock slump.


----------



## leggo PE

kpalframan said:


> Quinoa salad with spinach, red onion, avocado, feta cheese, and lemon juice.
> 
> Also, gummy bears to beat the 3 o'clock slump.


Excellent example of balance!


----------



## Dleg

Homemade moose and caribou chili from a co-worker.  mmmm!


----------



## matt267 PE

Gonna hit the food court at the mall. I need to get out of the office.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> Gonna hit the food court at the mall. I need to get out of the office.


Make sure you come back to work. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

No, just be a cool kid and loiter outside of Hot Topic until quitting time.


----------



## matt267 PE

Supe said:


> No, just be a cool kid and loiter outside of Hot Topic until quitting time.


I have too much gray hair to do that.


----------



## knight1fox3

Aren't the kids all dying their hair gray anyway these days? You'll fit in? :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

Sh!t, you're right. I'm one of the kool kids now. (Now where did I put my skinny jeans?)


----------



## Supe

Now we just need to find you a bottle of Old Harper and some Lucky Strikes.  Or am I dating myself?


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LOL


----------



## leggo PE

Trader Joe's Harvest Salad + Lenny and Larry's Complete (chocolate chip) Cookie.

That cookie was pretty good! And relatively healthy for something prepackaged. I'd buy it again!


----------



## Road Guy

There's a fish sandwich place down the road....(from last week)


----------



## lisfs

California egg benedics lined with tomatoes + red onion and topped with avocado, sided by hash brown, bacon, and then I added a full side of onion rings; I probably overdid it, but couldn't help myself


----------



## leggo PE

OldenEngineer said:


> California egg benedics lined with tomatoes + red onion and topped with avocado, sided by hash brown, bacon, and then I added a full side of onion rings; I probably overdid it, but couldn't help myself


Mmm that California avocado!


----------



## kevo_55

Wheat Berry Salad.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ellie-krieger/wheat-berry-salad-recipe2-2011998


----------



## leggo PE

It's going to be TJ's harvest salad and a nectarine. Oh how I love the summer stone fruits!


----------



## lisfs

kevo_55 said:


> Wheat Berry Salad.
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ellie-krieger/wheat-berry-salad-recipe2-2011998


This looks good, but it takes an hour to cook wheat berries!      It's going to be a weekend project.  Probably going to just have some fruits and nuts today as I'm short on time - too many meetings.


----------



## engineergurl

Spicy Jerk Chicken with a hot potato salad and red vinegar coleslaw


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J with a side of *10,000 posts!*

:bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> I had been doing so good for two weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well






Road Guy said:


> Dis is how seafood should be


Where were you?


----------



## Road Guy

the Popeye's is from Commerce City, Colorado, and I think the fried fish is from our last trip to FLA - I think it was the Brown Lantern, Live Oak, FLA, shithole town but praise Jesus the food is good..


----------



## Master slacker

Ah.  I thought you were in New Orleans or somewhere else in the boot.  I would've swung by and let you by me a beer or two.


----------



## leggo PE

Today, a mix of sauteed kale, quinoa, chickpeas, edamame, roasted sweet potato, and microgreens with a lemon and tahini dressing.


----------



## Road Guy

Master slacker said:


> Ah.  I thought you were in New Orleans or somewhere else in the boot.  I would've swung by and let you by me a beer or two.


Ill get back down that way eventually and then well drink some shitty NO beer


----------



## Dleg

I'm taking my staff to lunch today as a thank-you for a really hard year of work (our program fiscal year ends tomorrow).  We're going to a southern-style barbecue place that was featured on Diners, Dives, and Drive-ins.  Great food but I will probably gain a permanent 2-3 pounds just from this one meal.


----------



## kevo_55

Eat some BBQ moose for me.


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover pesto pasta with veggies. From a quick dinner made last night after an amazing three days in Tahoe. Skiing on July 3rd!


----------



## Road Guy

I saw that on the news and wondered how much it took to get the lifts open and running again? I was always assuming that process involved a lot of inspection and "stuff" before they run them again?

If you had last years season pass did they honor them or make you buy one day lift tickets?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

From what I've been told, those lifts are fired up and run periodically through the summer (if they don't already have summer traffic) just to keep everything lubricated and functional. Not really any different than putting a car in storage, just fire it up every few weeks and let it run for 30 minutes.


----------



## mudpuppy

Not sure where Leggo was skiing, but at Heavenly a few of the lifts (and the gondola) operate all year.  They have ropes courses and giant zip lines and some other touristy stuff to do in the summer (and it's also a nice place to get engaged.)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Several of the resorts in CO offer summertime mountain biking courses, disc golf, and hiking trails in addition to keeping the hill-top restaurants open, so their "main" lifts run year round.  It's the upper/secondary lifts that tend to be closed for the year and need the periodic restarting.


----------



## Road Guy

I think the news said squaw valley was open?

The ones I have been to in the summer have only 2 or 3 lifts open (winter park, keystone) mainly for biking activities.

We followed the story about the smaller resort (Granby Ranch) here where a woman and her kids fell off due to the lift "jerking" http://www.aspentimes.com/trending/rare-dynamic-event-cause-of-fatal-accident-on-ski-granby-ranch-chairlift/

Which was part of why I figured there was some sort  of yearly inspection process that happens before each season? We followed the story above because we ski'd at Winter Park ( a few miles next door)  the same day, so it was sort of freaky..

The Laws protect the ski resorts from lawsuits from almost any on mountain activity except for when you are on the lift.

I just figured it would take a lot of work to pull in a bunch of lifties to run the lifts and get a decent part of the mountain open, etc,  for one weekend..


----------



## Road Guy

Winter Park has 4 lifts open (checked the website) but they are counting the cabriolet from the parking lot to the resort (so really 3)- but one of those only does the alpine slide thing..


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> I think the news said squaw valley was open?


That's where I was! Yep, I'm pretty certain the lifts were just _still_ open from the normal season this past winter.

I didn't have last season's season pass, so I bought I day pass. But, if you have this next year's pass, you could already ski for free. I would think they would honor last year's too, since, like I said, the lifts were still (continuously) running with slopes open. There were only really three lifts open (plus the tram), and only two of the three took you to actual runs. The tram, however, took you to the pool party! Which was also pretty epic.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> Today, a mix of sauteed kale, quinoa, chickpeas, edamame, roasted sweet potato, and microgreens with a lemon and tahini dressing.


This is the worst, most California lunch I've ever heard.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> This is the worst, most California lunch I've ever heard.


The only thing else that would really seal the deal would be a side of turkey bacon. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> This is the worst, most California lunch I've ever heard.


But, but, it didn't have avocado!


----------



## Road Guy

Headed over to McDowell's today for lunch...


----------



## Master slacker

GD PB&amp;J


----------



## User1

Post content cannot be empty





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

TJ's super burrito burrito with a small apple.


----------



## User1

No shame in my sushi game. 2 days in a row. 2 different places. 5 dollars difference (less) . Much more better. But much more hill to climb.






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

thejulie_PE said:


> No shame in my sushi game. 2 days in a row. 2 different places. 5 dollars difference (less) . Much more better. But much more hill to climb.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I AM SO JEALOUS


----------



## User1

I feel like I should tag you in every sushi foto

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

#gross


----------



## User1

Wrong!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2768117/Sushi-lover-s-entire-body-left-riddled-tapeworm-parasites-eating-contaminated-sashimi.html


----------



## thekzieg

Worth it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE

I like sushi, but only the "Americanized" version like California rolls where the rice and sauce are featured far more than the raw fish.  I like the taste of good tuna or other quality raw fishes, but the texture kinda weirds me out if I don't have other things (rice, avocado, etc.) to distract me.  Sashimi is no bueno.  (that might be the only time I've ever used Japanese, English, and Spanish in the same sentence)


----------



## Supe

As long as its slathered in ginger and spicy mayo, it's fine by me.


----------



## User1

wilheldp_PE said:


> I like sushi, but only the "Americanized" version like California rolls where the rice and sauce are featured far more than the raw fish.  I like the taste of good tuna or other quality raw fishes, but the texture kinda weirds me out if I don't have other things (rice, avocado, etc.) to distract me.  Sashimi is no bueno.  (that might be the only time I've ever used Japanese, English, and Spanish in the same sentence)


this makes me wonder if you've had the bestest sushis. the salmon and tuna i have in these bowls melts in my mouth so there really is no texture. i will believe you, but i hope someday you will be able to experience the most best and love it like i do. ♥


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> this makes me wonder if you've had the bestest sushis. the salmon and tuna i have in these bowls melts in my mouth so there really is no texture. i will believe you, but i hope someday you will be able to experience the most best and love it like i do. ♥


Agreed! Melt-in mouth salmon and tuna and whatever else are simply impossible to beat.


----------



## Master slacker

Boudin

Hog's head cheese / crackers

and a PB&amp;J


----------



## Supe

Mushroom swiss burger.


----------



## User1

Turkey bagel sammich with chedda

(Tillamook of course) and tomato, side of potata salad at lunch time, but currently a cutie (of the citrus variety) and an apple for afternoon snack. No sushi today [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Lizzurnch





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie_PE said:


> Lizzurnch
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Over cooked. Penalty drink


----------



## User1

Lie. Live for crispy

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

But I'll drink just for good measure and even better life decisions

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Cheers





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Sreehc






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Midnight snack in class.





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

*midnight lunch

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mudpuppy

thejulie_PE said:


> Turkey bagel sammich with chedda
> 
> (Tillamook of course) and tomato, side of potata salad at lunch time, but currently a cutie (of the citrus variety) and an apple for afternoon snack. No sushi today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


What is potata salad? I feel like I've been missing out on something.


----------



## User1

It's super prestigious

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover guacamole quinoa salad. Kale errrryyy day! (Not really)


----------



## Supe

Chile relleno and a chicken soft taco.


----------



## kevo_55

Grilled Chicken sandwich and Kimchi.


----------



## MetsFan

Rotini and vodka sauce with meatballs.  Leftovers from dinner.


----------



## User1

MetsFan said:


> vodka


fixt


----------



## Supe

Gnocchi and stuffed shells from some other company's cafeteria down the road.  Ours is terrible so we sneak into theirs.


----------



## Master slacker

poke chops, mashed taters, salad.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> poke chops, mashed taters, salad.


Wait...what? WTH happened to the PB&amp;J? I thought we could count on you.


----------



## Dleg

I'm sorry I missed the sashimi discussion. I love sashimi. The only exception is having it fresh on the fishing boat, cut from the still-quivering tuna. That definitely has a texture, and taste, that is different from the stuff in the restaurant. Eat that while you're also borderline seasick and breathing in diesel exhaust and we're talking hurl time.


----------



## User1

Uh no thanks! I believe you

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I think I might have sushi as often as @Master slacker has PBJ


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie_PE said:


> I think I might have sushi as often as @Master slacker has PBJ


You and I would always be going out to lunch....and never have any spending money. LOL


----------



## User1

knight1fox3 said:


> You and I would always be going out to lunch....and never have any spending money. LOL


but it is better if I buy yours and you buy mine right? because then we're also great people buying lunch for others, AND having all of the delicious.


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie_PE said:


> but it is better if I buy yours and you buy mine right? because then we're also great people buying lunch for others, AND having all of the delicious.


Plus where I go, 10th lunch is free! :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

Bruschetta burger from the cafeteria of the catering place down the street.  Our cafeteria is so bad we regularly sneak into theirs.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> Bruschetta burger from the cafeteria of the catering place down the street.  Our cafeteria is so bad we regularly sneak into theirs.


----------



## Supe

I'd kill for an extra-schloppy Joe downstairs.  The food here is awful.  The building doesn't have proper ventilation for an actual kitchen, so they only have convection ovens. No stove or flat top.  Burgers are basically steamed and baked beyond recognition as meat.  Just hard, greyish lumps.


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> I'd kill for an extra-schloppy Joe downstairs.  The food here is awful.  The building doesn't have proper ventilation for an actual kitchen, so they only have convection ovens. No stove or flat top.  Burgers are basically steamed and baked beyond recognition as meat.  Just hard, greyish lumps.


do you not have a lot of food options nearby? that would be a great incentive to bring my lunch if there ever was one. I have too many options (read:sushi) within a couple blocks that it's SUPE(R) easy to just grab something every day. also $$$


----------



## snickerd3

so is French yogurt the new fad?  Greek yogurt took over the shelves in the dairy aisle, but now I am starting to see french yogurt in glass containers.


----------



## User1

snickerd3 said:


> so is French yogurt the new fad?  Greek yogurt took over the shelves in the dairy aisle, but now I am starting to see french yogurt in glass containers.


what's the definition of french yogurt? is it just greek yogurt in a glass container?


----------



## snickerd3

thejulie_PE said:


> what's the definition of french yogurt? is it just greek yogurt in a glass container?


I dunno what the official definition is.  Nope not just greek in glass container.  I don't like greek yogurt.  I bought one to try, it wasn't as sour, a little more gritty/chunky. If it doesn't kill me by tomorrow, I might try it again.


----------



## User1

this sounds non-desirable.


----------



## leggo PE

snickerd3 said:


> so is French yogurt the new fad?  Greek yogurt took over the shelves in the dairy aisle, but now I am starting to see french yogurt in glass containers.


This is Yoplait's new thing, I'm guessing... Was it called Oui?

Reference: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/26/business/yoplait-learns-to-manufacture-authenticity-to-go-with-its-yogurt.html?_r=0


----------



## Supe

thejulie_PE said:


> do you not have a lot of food options nearby? that would be a great incentive to bring my lunch if there ever was one. I have too many options (read:sushi) within a couple blocks that it's SUPE(R) easy to just grab something every day. also $$$


We used to when we worked in the heart of the city.  When we relocated, we moved a few miles away from the airport.  It's a fairly desolate industrial with a few shitty little "plazas" on the corners of some intersections.


----------



## mudpuppy

leggo PE said:


> This is Yoplait's new thing, I'm guessing... Was it called Oui?
> 
> Reference: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/26/business/yoplait-learns-to-manufacture-authenticity-to-go-with-its-yogurt.html?_r=0


I bet it tastes like oui-oui.


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> This is Yoplait's new thing, I'm guessing... Was it called Oui?
> 
> Reference: https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/26/business/yoplait-learns-to-manufacture-authenticity-to-go-with-its-yogurt.html?_r=0


yep that's what it was.  It tasted fine, but I don't think I will buy again



mudpuppy said:


> I bet it tastes like oui-oui.


Ha!


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> I bought one to try, it wasn't as sour, a little more gritty/chunky. If it doesn't kill me by tomorrow, I might try it again.


Says the one who is lactose intolerant. LOL

I like the Fage brand over Chobani (sp?).


----------



## snickerd3

knight1fox3 said:


> Says the one who is lactose intolerant. LOL
> 
> I like the Fage brand over Chobani (sp?).


yogurt generally has less lactose than milk or it is already broken down enough not to be an issue.


----------



## leggo PE

Fage is my go-to Greek yogurt. Having it with some berries and granola for my morning snack today, in fact. Though the granola is just Kind granola.. I'm really thinking I should start to make my own granola to customize what I want in it and potentially cut down on sugar. Does anyone here make their own granola?


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> Fage is my go-to Greek yogurt. Having it with some berries and granola for my morning snack today, in fact. Though the granola is just Kind granola.. I'm really thinking I should start to make my own granola to customize what I want in it and potentially cut down on sugar. Does anyone here make their own granola?



  Fraz does


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> Fage is my go-to Greek yogurt. Having it with some berries and granola for my morning snack today, in fact. Though the granola is just Kind granola.. I'm really thinking I should start to make my own granola to customize what I want in it and potentially cut down on sugar. Does anyone here make their own granola?


Same here. I add some honey and frozen fruit. I don't really add granola since that is usually what I already have for breakfast.


----------



## Master slacker

Damn near killed myself at a lunch-n-learn.  BBQ, BBQ, and more BBQ.  Gonna be stopped up for a week.


----------



## Road Guy

I had lunch at this place again,

http://hudsonlockers.com/Home/tabid/56/Default.aspx

they have a lunch special, today was BLPT (Bacon Lettuce Pork and Tomato Sandwich) +1


----------



## User1

having not sushi today! even from a place that has sushi! 

chicken bibimbap with egg on top #putaneggonit


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## knight1fox3

I hope that's turkey bacon!!! :thumbs:


----------



## User1

heartburn on a fancy candlestick holder.


----------



## Master slacker

kevo_55 said:


>








@kevo_55

Destiny


----------



## kevo_55

It is RG's sandwich without the lettice, tomato, and non bacon pork.


----------



## engineergurl

Instant Pot Chicken and Zoodles with a red based pesto and a snack pack of green olives.


----------



## Supe

Ham, salami, and capicola sub.


----------



## Master slacker

*PB*&amp;j

Ran out of J.


----------



## snickerd3

have you tried PB&amp;Honey?  Mr snick swears by them.  Too sweet for my tastes


----------



## snickerd3

thaw and serve Shrimp and avocado rolls from Aldi...not great but not horrible.  Will hold final judgement until tomorrow.


----------



## kevo_55

Grilled chicken sandwich with kimchi.


----------



## User1

salmon lox sammich with capers red onion evoo and greens on toasted ciabatta


----------



## leggo PE

engineergurl said:


> Instant Pot Chicken and Zoodles with a red based pesto and a snack pack of green olives.


Do you like your Instant Pot?


----------



## engineergurl

leggo PE said:


> Do you like your Instant Pot?


ummmm, where do I start?  We call it our magic pot, mostly because I can put a full pound of frozen chicken breasts in it and have juicy chicken in under 30 min or so... it is everything that the internet hypes it to be and then some, and I've only explored some things beyond what I used to use my other pressure cooker for.  The cheese cake was awesome.  I can cook meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans all at the same time in it and in about 35 min.   I'm making yogurt in it right now.  yes.  I love it.

Edit- and yes, my air fryer is just as amazing.


----------



## leggo PE

engineergurl said:


> ummmm, where do I start?  We call it our magic pot, mostly because I can put a full pound of frozen chicken breasts in it and have juicy chicken in under 30 min or so... it is everything that the internet hypes it to be and then some, and I've only explored some things beyond what I used to use my other pressure cooker for.  The cheese cake was awesome.  I can cook meatloaf, mashed potatoes and green beans all at the same time in it and in about 35 min.   I'm making yogurt in it right now.  yes.  I love it.
> 
> Edit- and yes, my air fryer is just as amazing.


Air fryer?

And would you say an Instant Pot is a good replacement for a slow cooker? It seems it can do much more. I needed some convincing before I bit the bullet on a Ninja Blender to replace my blender and food processor. But I like the idea of having one thing that takes the place of several other appliances!


----------



## engineergurl

that depends, are you looking to use it as a slow cooker or cook your slow cooker meals faster?

No, I didn't get rid of my slow cooker, while the instant pot does have that setting.  I haven't used it or that function or my crockpot since I got it.  I have done plenty of soups, stews, pulled port, ribs and roasts in it.   For a large roast that would take 6 to 8 hours in the crock pot, you can do it under pressure for 2 to 3 hours.  For the sales prices you can find it for, often as low as $60 at places like target I don't think you have to compare it to the Ninja Blender.  Just watch for a good deal and it's the same price as a really good slow cooker.  

The air fryer is seriously a oil-less deep fryer, no other words


----------



## kevo_55

EG, did you buy that at the fair?


----------



## leggo PE

I guess I was asking if you ever use a slow cooker any more, or if the Instant Pot has basically just eliminates the need for a slow cooker. It sounds like it does, if it has the setting but also if it can do meals that typically take 6-8 hours in half or a quarter of the time.


----------



## engineergurl

leggo PE said:


> I guess I was asking if you ever use a slow cooker any more, or if the Instant Pot has basically just eliminates the need for a slow cooker. It sounds like it does, if it has the setting but also if it can do meals that typically take 6-8 hours in half or a quarter of the time.


I've only used the slow cooker for parties to keep food warm since I got the IP... so it does pretty much eliminate the need for it, although some say they like specific things in the slow cooker better.


----------



## engineergurl

kevo_55 said:


> EG, did you buy that at the fair?




Worse, I got it on Amazon Prime day


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> have you tried PB&amp;Honey?  Mr snick swears by them.  Too sweet for my tastes


Wife recently got PB with honey in it for home.  It's pretty good.  But straight PB&amp;H is most often reserved for snack time.


----------



## knight1fox3

2 questions.

What is this instant pot you speak of?

What is an air fryer?


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> What is this instant pot you speak of?


Crock pot with hinge and a latch.



knight1fox3 said:


> What is an air fryer?


The deep fryer equivalent of turkey bacon.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> What is this instant pot you speak of?
> 
> What is an air fryer?


The instant pot is a pressure cooker combo with multiple functions depending on which model you get.  Mines not the newest or best out there but it can seriously do magic, plus it's blue tooth enabled so I can monitor the pot from anywhere in the house.  I think mine has 7 functions but I can only think of 6 right now... Rice, Slow cooker, Yogurt, Saute, Steam, and various pre-programed buttons, plus a manual button for pressure cooking.

The air fryer is kind of like a counter top convection oven except the space is smaller and the air is moving faster so the foods crisp up like they would have if fried.  I've done some pretty awesome 'fried fish' in there and you couldn't tell that there was no oil added (it's not completely oil free because obviously the food has some oils in it, but the basket design lets those drain off for the most part)


----------



## kevo_55

Hmm, not bad. I may need to get one.


----------



## Road Guy

Fake Smoking....


----------



## engineergurl

yeah, but you can't cook a cheesecake in a smoker, can you?


----------



## Road Guy

no but that's what the cheesecake factory is for!


----------



## knight1fox3

kevo_55 said:


> Hmm, not bad. I may need to get one.


We need to research this further. Here's the Bluetooth one I think @engineergurl was referencing: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N310CKG?ref=emc_b_5_t

But it is not cheap!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

And I found these (2) for air fryers:

https://www.amazon.com/GoWISE-USA-GW22621-Generation-Electric/dp/B0106RV5JG/ref=sr_1_4?s=home-garden&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1502894958&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=air+fryer

https://www.amazon.com/Stove-Brick-Digital-Fryer-Screen/dp/B01MSLRISF/ref=sr_1_12?s=home-garden&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1502894958&amp;sr=1-12&amp;keywords=air+fryer

Are these any good? Now the only thing I'm challenged with is having more counter-top appliances to clean/store.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> We need to research this further. Here's the Bluetooth one I think @engineergurl was referencing: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00N310CKG?ref=emc_b_5_t
> 
> But it is not cheap!!!


Yes this is the one I have...  there are also some for sure accessories to buy as well if you are going to use it a ton, but it took me a good 7 months before I started to look to get fancy.


----------



## engineergurl

knight1fox3 said:


> And I found these (2) for air fryers:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GoWISE-USA-GW22621-Generation-Electric/dp/B0106RV5JG/ref=sr_1_4?s=home-garden&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1502894958&amp;sr=1-4&amp;keywords=air+fryer
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stove-Brick-Digital-Fryer-Screen/dp/B01MSLRISF/ref=sr_1_12?s=home-garden&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1502894958&amp;sr=1-12&amp;keywords=air+fryer
> 
> Are these any good? Now the only thing I'm challenged with is having more counter-top appliances to clean/store.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01K1QQ2QI/ref=asc_df_B01K1QQ2QI5125068/?tag=hyprod-20&amp;creative=395033&amp;creativeASIN=B01K1QQ2QI&amp;linkCode=df0&amp;hvadid=167155690034&amp;hvpos=1o1&amp;hvnetw=g&amp;hvrand=16029422596625008831&amp;hvpone=&amp;hvptwo=&amp;hvqmt=&amp;hvdev=c&amp;hvdvcmdl=&amp;hvlocint=&amp;hvlocphy=9011444&amp;hvtargid=pla-305919867589

I chose mine based on reviews on amazon and other places on the web, it was also 60% off or so on Prime Day IIRC


----------



## snickerd3

trying something new from aldi, shrimp with asparagus, couscous, red onion and spelt.    not too bad, the slices of red onion are bit too large for my tastes, but that makes them easier to take out


----------



## User1

I miss Aldi so much.

Yesterday I had Ramen. Of the TOP variety. Chicken packet.

Today, I will have http://ilcorvopasta.com/ and won't know what's on the menu til we get there. Intern's last day so we're celebrating. Everything is made fresh day-of! so good.


----------



## Master slacker

Subway 6" steak and cheese for the past couple of days.


----------



## Road Guy

can anyone run to a publix deli and bring me one of their philly cheese steaks?  Or would uber eats work for that?


----------



## FLBuff PE

We need Publix in Colorado. I went into one when I visited my parents in May.


----------



## engineergurl

I like their Italian one better.  I wish they had a buffet like some of the Krogers though


----------



## Phantom PE

Had some leftover shrimp scampi/pasta that the wife made the other night, good stuff


----------



## leggo PE

A few strips of grilled chicken over spinach, with edamame, microgreens, kalamata olives, feta, a hard boiled egg, and Caesar dressing. Plus an apple!


----------



## snickerd3

was on the other side of town getting an tire rotation done so I stopped for qdoba


----------



## Road Guy

where there were no chips!


----------



## Master slacker

Steak and cheese salad from Subway.  Double meat.  Baked Lays.  Diet Coke.  Company dime.


----------



## akwooly

I ate my lunch at 10.  looking forward to second lunch in a few hours.


----------



## Supe

Spinach and mushroom calzone, side of fries.


----------



## engineergurl

Salad, Lasagna, Roll and sweet tea... it was a splurge meal


----------



## FLBuff PE

Fried chicken, mac and cheese, yogurt, cheese stick.


----------



## engineergurl

Seared steak with a "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" pan sauce, mashed potatoes and green beans

Edit- That is hilarious considering I was actually using the correct version of the word, lmbo especially since I get so annoyed with the incorrect usage


----------



## snickerd3

wish there was a place to get a good salad around work.  The salads at mcdonalds are small and horrible and wendy's got rid of the salad I got from there.


----------



## kevo_55

小籠包 (Soup dumplings) from Costco.


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> 小籠包 (Soup dumplings) from Costco.


?!  Why have I not seen these?  (Unless they're the weird shrimp ones in the soup that comes in the black microwaveable bowls)


----------



## snickerd3

Supe said:


> ?!  Why have I not seen these?  (Unless they're the weird shrimp ones in the soup that comes in the black microwaveable bowls)


local demographics???  not as large of Asian population?


----------



## kevo_55

We have a good asian population here in the Twin Cities. Whenever these go on sale, we buy 2-3 boxes. They are pretty good.


----------



## Supe

Maybe I need to look closer at the freezer section tomorrow.



snickerd3 said:


> local demographics???  not as large of Asian population?


I would assume Charlotte has a respectable Asian population - there's no way we can have this many bad drivers otherwise.

J/K - nobody here can drive.


----------



## Master slacker

snickerd3 said:


> wish there was a place to get a good salad around work.  The salads at mcdonalds are small and horrible and wendy's got rid of the salad I got from there.


Quizno's?  Subway?

I've been going to Quizno's for salads lately.  While working on the road, it's tough to not gain the weight.  At least salads are one way to delay the poof.


----------



## snickerd3

no quiznos around here.  I don't like the dressing choices at subway all their salad dressings are fat free and taste horrible.  They are overpriced for what they give. the one here only puts a handful of lettuce...so it is smaller than even the mcdonalds salads.


----------



## leggo PE

I buy premade salads from Trader Joe's, but have seen similar ones at other grocery stores in the area as well.

If I were slightly less lazy, I would make batches of my own salads at home, prepared the night before or for a few days at a time.


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Once a month, Mrs Dex orders a few jars of that from Amazon Prime and ships it over because it's not available here.


----------



## snickerd3

BBQ pulled pork nachos...


----------



## User1

kevo_55 said:


> We have a good asian population here in the Twin Cities. Whenever these go on sale, we buy 2-3 boxes. They are pretty good.


OMG I NEED TO GO TO COSTCO RIGHT NOW


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Forget Costco, come to New Zealand:

https://www.zomato.com/auckland/barilla-dumpling-balmoral/menu


----------



## kevo_55

^^ But none of those dumplings are the soup kind.


----------



## envirotex

PB and Huckleberry Jelly.


----------



## knight1fox3

envirotex said:


> PB and Huckleberry Jelly.


@Master slacker would be proud...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Nah, he only eats:


----------



## Supe

Found the "Bibigo" dumplings at Costco.

1) They were not soup dumplings, but that's OK.

2) Filling is about the same minced chicken/vegetable filling that's in most of the bagged "potstickers" they sell.

3) They're about half-dollar sized each, not the baseballs I was anticipating from the box, the photo of which must have been taken using the Hubbell Telescope.

That said, for a microwave dumpling ready in 2 minutes, not half bad.  The dipping sauce they include is WAY better than most of the ones that come with the bagged "potstickers", and is really what makes these acceptable.  Would buy again for a quick fix.


----------



## knight1fox3

Potstickers = Dumplings

oking:


----------



## User1

spicy chicken teriyaki with allllllll veggies ♥


----------



## Supe

Grilled chicken breast sandwich.


----------



## leggo PE

TJ's party salad (not really called that, but it's the fully chopped one and always looks like a party in terms of colors to me). Skipped my apple since my midmorning snack was later than normal and I wasn't as hungry.


----------



## Supe

Do you toss TJ's party salad?


----------



## leggo PE

Into my belly, yes!


----------



## User1

For @thekzieg who I can't tag for some reason





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Yum!


----------



## Supe

Looks like it would be good if you trimmed the photo to only the lower left 25% and cropped out the cucumber.

Had london broil for lunch.  The meat was tender, but apparently they looked at me and decided to help me diet, since they brought me what appeared to be a child's portion.


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> Looks like it would be good if you trimmed the photo to only the lower left 25% and cropped out the cucumber.
> Had london broil for lunch.  The meat was tender, but apparently they looked at me and decided to help me diet, since they brought me what appeared to be a child's portion.


How rude of them! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover lentil rice salad. So simple to make (albeit a bit time consuming) and so yummy!


----------



## User1

gyro from quiznos - actually quite tasty! and super cheap! they had 2 for 7 something so i got 2 thinking they would be little but i could only eat one!


----------



## leggo PE

I scored and got my coworker's fried pita chip things with hummus, too. They're definitely not the best thing for you, but they are so good!


----------



## MetsFan

@MA_PE I'm at the Red Heat Tavern.  So crowded.


----------



## Road Guy

whose in the mood for popeyes?


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> whose in the mood for popeyes?


It's too early for me...

But I have requested breaded chicken with mashed potatoes and roasted asparagus for dinner tonight. The fiancé's cooking, and he's quite good at breaded chicken and mashed potatoes!


----------



## User1

i'm having pot roast for lunch - made a crockpot of it on sunday and had it for lunches/dinners through the week lol getting sick of it!!

going here for dinner tho : http://sanseiseattle.com/ and then to see Aladdin  :happy2:


----------



## leggo PE

thejulie_PE said:


> going here for dinner tho : http://sanseiseattle.com/ and then to see Aladdin  :happy2:


Ohh it's coming here after Seattle. Let me know how it is, please! I might try to get tickets. I've heard it's good.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Ohh it's coming here after Seattle. Let me know how it is, please! I might try to get tickets. I've heard it's good.


I've been to the NYC one. it was AMAZING. I'm going again. Coworker's sister saw it last night and said it's fantastic. If you enjoy the theater, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## NJmike PE

salad. again.


----------



## mudpuppy

I ate a pink lady.  Tremendously juicy, but I like them more tart.


----------



## Supe

mudpuppy said:


> I ate a pink lady.  Tremendously juicy, but I like them more tart.


Does this belong in the "ever go home for a quickie" thread?


----------



## MA_PE

MetsFan said:


> @MA_PE I'm at the Red Heat Tavern.  So crowded.


We were there last weekend!

Did you ever get the super deluxe nachos?  There were six of us, we didn't finish the nachos and we were all too stuffed to finish dinner too.  I'm not a big nachos fan but they were really good.


----------



## User1

I swear I need to buy stock in this place.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover breaded chicken, some mashed taters, roasted asparagus, and an apple.


----------



## Supe

JJ's Red Hots.


----------



## Road Guy

I made a bunch extra if anyone wants some?


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> I made a bunch extra if anyone wants some?


Um yes. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Master slacker

Quizno's Apple Harvest Salad, Baked Lays, and Diet Pepsi... every weekday... while I remain in Orange, TX.

I'm not paying for it.  :bananalama:


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo PE said:


> It's too early for me...
> 
> But I have requested breaded chicken with mashed potatoes and roasted asparagus for dinner tonight. The fiancé's cooking, and he's quite good at breaded chicken and mashed potatoes!


Okay, what the hell is breaded chicken? It's *fried chicken*!


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


> Okay, what the hell is breaded chicken? It's *fried chicken*!


But it wasn't fried! It was baked!


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Somewhere, someone is now crying about that statement.


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo PE said:


> But it wasn't fried! It was baked!


----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


>


Yes, sir.


----------



## envirotex

Fun-Sized Snickers.


----------



## snickerd3

Ble_PE said:


> Okay, what the hell is breaded chicken? It's *fried chicken*!


Shake and bake Chicken.  baked not fried.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunch today will be a mystery... I'll be attending a business forum talking about effective time management. It's the first in a three-part series over the next three months.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Lunch today will be a mystery... I'll be attending a business forum talking about effective time management. It's the first in a three-part series over the next three months.


I need to go to that. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

thejulie_PE said:


> I need to go to that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

local dive/greasy spoon/park-N-eat...cheeseburger (basically a ginormous white castle looking burger) and deep fried mushrooms.  Only cost $3.95.  Super yummy.


----------



## leggo PE

TJ's harvest salad.


----------



## User1

Dinner last night. Filet (medium) added king crab legs. First time I didn't have to crack them myself. I enjoyed not being stabbed by the king crab (cause i dont use cracking tools) but it felt kind of less authentic. Best filet I've ever had though. Hugo's cellar in the Fremont street district in Vegas.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevo_55

Yummy!


----------



## User1

pot roast with carrots, brusselsssprouts and potato


----------



## leggo PE

Carryover from spam thread... Lentil rice salad accompanied by an apple.


----------



## FLBuff PE

It's finally getting to be pot roast time here. It's been a warm fall here, but we're in a cold spell (finally) for a little bit here. Bring on the snow!


----------



## Road Guy

so In n Out Burger is coming to CO (weird they chose Co Springs first) but that's just under an hour away for lunch !!  #gonnabesofat!


----------



## knight1fox3

"Those are good burgers Walter"


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> so In n Out Burger is coming to CO (weird they chose Co Springs first) but that's just under an hour away for lunch !!  #gonnabesofat!


Don't be hating on CA now!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Finally getting back into the keto thing. Cheese and some salami today.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Don't be hating on CA now!


It's getting to be a trend for him.  Understandably so, though.


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> It's getting to be a trend for him.  Understandably so, though.


Rude! I don't hate on Washington. Or CO. Or any other state for that matter. Except maybe NJ.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Rude! I don't hate on Washington. Or CO. Or any other state for that matter. Except maybe NJ.


Also understandably so.


----------



## User1

Getting back into that sushi thing






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

-1


----------



## kevo_55

THAT ISN"T SUSHI!


----------



## User1

kevo_55 said:


> THAT ISN"T SUSHI!


Raw fish and vegetables and rice doesn't count as sushi?? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

I must be sushiing wrong

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevo_55

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sushi


----------



## User1

Styles of sushi and its presentation vary widely, but the key ingredient is sushi rice, also referred to as shari

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevo_55

So the bowl means what?


----------



## envirotex

kevo_55 said:


> So the bowl means what?


That it's Poké.


----------



## envirotex

It's Hawaiian...


----------



## User1

but it's not poke...

it's a sushi bowl. 

it doesn't have the sauce for poke?


----------



## kevo_55

Ok, so let me get this straight. Poke=sushi?


----------



## User1

*Chirashi Sushi* (we call it Chirashizushi in Japan) is a type of *sushi*. Although *sushi* is often misunderstood as just nigiri (a small block of rice topped with a piece of raw fish) or those interestingly named rolls in the US, there are actually many types of *sushi* in Japan.

*Chirashi*, also called chirashizushi (ちらし寿司) is one of my favorite Japanese meals. The word "*chirashi*" *means* "scattered," so this is basically a big bowl of rice mixed with fish, vegetables, and additional ingredients of your choice.


----------



## User1

kevo_55 said:


> Ok, so let me get this straight. Poke=sushi?


no. poke is a type of salad made with raw fish but usually is like marinated .


----------



## envirotex

Poke usually has soy sauce I think...so not much different from sushi.


----------



## envirotex

But poke is still raw...not "cooked" like ceviche.


----------



## User1

well, here it's much different. there's lots of sauce options at the poke bowl place. i call what i eat a sushi bowl and NOONE CAN STOP ME!  ASSED2:


----------



## envirotex

tj_PE said:


> well, here it's much different. there's lots of sauce options at the poke bowl place. i call what i eat a sushi bowl and NOONE CAN STOP ME!  ASSED2:


That's all right, you do you.


----------



## kevo_55

RG, add WA to the list......


----------



## User1

coworker is hawaiian and says poke isn't poke unless it's marinated. js.


----------



## User1

but, all i was initially debating, was that my sushi wasn't not sushi.


----------



## kevo_55

^^LOL. Don't take things too seriously. It's Friday!.


----------



## User1

lol


----------



## User1

kevo_55 said:


> ^^LOL. Don't take things too seriously. It's Friday!.


my lol was interrupted by work!


----------



## User1

i like a good debate! and also to know if i'm calling things the wrong things!!!


----------



## kevo_55

I know. I want this Poke thing now.


----------



## User1

it's ok. but since the fish out here is SO GOOD i don't find that i need additional marinating to add flavor. i'm a purist, maybe.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm guessing a sushi bowl is to what we normally consider sushi what a burrito bowl is to a burrito. Or some similar concept.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

tj_PE said:


> *Chirashi Sushi* (we call it Chirashizushi in Japan) is a type of *sushi*. Although *sushi* is often misunderstood as just nigiri (a small block of rice topped with a piece of raw fish) or those interestingly named rolls in the US, there are actually many types of *sushi* in Japan.
> 
> *Chirashi*, also called chirashizushi (ちらし寿司) is one of my favorite Japanese meals. The word "*chirashi*" *means* "scattered," so this is basically a big bowl of rice mixed with fish, vegetables, and additional ingredients of your choice.


Never mess with anyone from western WA with regards to foods from the orient.  They will school you seven ways to Sunday.


----------



## Ble_PE

Poke isn't poke unless you're eating it in Hawaii! No one does it the same.


----------



## FLBuff PE

kevo_55 said:


> I know. I want this Poke thing now.


oking:



Audi driver said:


> Never mess with anyone from western WA with regards to foods from the orient.  They will school you seven ways to Sunday.


What if the person arguing with you is married to a Taiwanese woman, and has been to Taiwan multiple times?

BTW, my lunch consisted of leftovers of penne in a tomato vodka sauce, yogurt, string cheese, and Gatorade.


----------



## kevo_55

^^True that.

Hawaii is literally fly over country for me.


----------



## User1

I just really like seafood. Seafood is bae. :dunno:


----------



## Supe

That is some hokey poke.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> That is some hokey poke.


I see what you did there...


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> I see what you did there...


Did it turn yourself around for a minute?


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> Did it turn yourself around for a minute?


i didn't, even though that's what it's all about.


----------



## akwooly

supermarket poke for lunch.  i hope i don't die.


----------



## leggo PE

I had an apple and about 3/4's of my typical TJ's salad, after I somehow managed to catch the container in mid-drop. I only sent about 1/4 of it to the ground, thankfully on tile and not carpet. But man, Israeli couscous can really fly!


----------



## User1

akwooly said:


> supermarket poke for lunch.  i hope i don't die.


still alive?


----------



## akwooly

tj_PE said:


> still alive?


I made it with no issues!


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> I made it with no issues *yet*!


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe

Chicken burrito from Salsarita's today.  I just hope my stomach holds up better than the guy in the #1 shitter this morning.  It sounded like someone stuck a leaf blower on high into a mud pit.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ LMAO!

Or perhaps like trying to whistle with 6 saltine crackers in your mouth? :dunno:


----------



## Supe

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ LMAO!
> 
> Or perhaps like trying to whistle with 6 saltine crackers in your mouth? :dunno:


Oh no.  Definitely not dry.  I think he was sluicing more than shitting.  I was contemplating setting up a GoFundMe to buy the guy a lifetime supply of probiotics.


----------



## User1

Baller lunch. Italian place that only has a few menu items that rotate each day, and make everything including the pasta fresh in house. Always has a line out the door but by the time you get up front to order there's always a table ready for you. il corvo. Only open for weekday lunch. In case you're here. But if you are you better gd invite me to lunch b.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Why do I see sauceless green noodles?


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> Why do I see sauceless green noodles?


they are not sauceless! it is pesto!

mine was a torchette with pesto + yellow beets and it was AMAZING

the others were a papardelle with a bolognese sauce and a something else with brussel sprouts and pancetta.

so yum.


----------



## knight1fox3

tj_PE said:


> they are not sauceless! it is pesto!
> 
> mine was a torchette with pesto + yellow beets


I believe @Supe feels the same way about pesto as he does vegetables.


----------



## User1

lol oh.


----------



## Supe

"Lets just stick basil and pine nuts in a bowl and mush it together to really tantalize the taste buds", said no one ever.


----------



## Wade_TX

Boss is taking the group out for lunch, any suggestions?


----------



## knight1fox3

Wade_TX said:


> Boss is taking the group out for lunch, any suggestions?


----------



## Wade_TX

knight1fox3 said:


>


The closest one to me is 1000 miles away, but I will assume you meant Wataburger


----------



## knight1fox3

Wade_TX said:


> The closest one to me is 1000 miles away, but I will assume you meant Wataburger


Hard to keep track of what all is in TX. What-a-burger will suffice. Or this:


----------



## Wade_TX

I will say that In-n-out is good, but the W is king down here.


----------



## Supe

Wade_TX said:


> I will say that In-n-out is good, but the W is king down here.


Heh.


----------



## leggo PE

It's gonna be TJ's (not @tj_PE's, unfortunately) Cobb salad plus the standard apple.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> It's gonna be TJ's (not @tj_PE's, unfortunately) Cobb salad plus the standard apple.


you're missing out. i make a mean salad.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> you're missing out. i make a mean salad.


What's your specialty?


----------



## User1

Not actually that mean. I'm big on tomatoes and goat cheese tho. Maybe some balsamic. Caprese is bae. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

Goat cheese is gross. And I try it every darned time.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Something something...tossing salad...something something...


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Goat cheese is gross. And I try it every darned time.


It is not! We can't be friends! At least you try tho. Goat cheese is also bae. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> It is not! We can't be friends! At least you try tho. Goat cheese is also bae.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have tried it every time I encounter it! Once, just once, did I find it tolerable. But it was a very mild goat cheese flavor.


----------



## envirotex

tj_PE said:


> It is not! We can't be friends! At least you try tho. Goat cheese is also bae.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Goat cheese IS bae.


----------



## Road Guy

I found a place that serves those annoying things from Star Wars- a little greasy but not bad with a ton of salt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## User1

envirotex said:


> Goat cheese IS bae.


I knew I liked you [emoji171]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> I found a place that serves those annoying things from Star Wars- a little greasy but not bad with a ton of salt


So that's what happened to those two turtle doves....


----------



## Supe

When I worked uptown, there was a burger joint that served a fried goat cheese burger.  It had a huge pad of deep fried goat cheese on top.  THAT was the way to eat goat cheese.


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> When I worked uptown, there was a burger joint that served a fried goat cheese burger.  It had a huge pad of deep fried goat cheese on top.  THAT was the way to eat goat cheese.


Omg that sounds amaze. I'm a big fan of goat cheese with hot meat. On burgers, steak, etc

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

It was always between that, and the Shillelagh Burger, which was basically an entire ruben dumped on top of the burger.


----------



## leggo PE

I loooove Reubens! Sauerkraut is so yummy.


----------



## envirotex

Leftover black-eyed peas and corn bread.  Because I need all of the luck I can get.


----------



## mudpuppy

Since we were out of town for the holidays, we stopped at the store on 1/1/ to get our New Year's dinner ingredients, and they were completely sold out of black eyed peas!


----------



## Supe

Cup of clam chowder and a Nashville hot chicken sandwich.  Place down the street redid their menu, both were pretty good!


----------



## FLBuff PE

envirotex said:


> Leftover black-eyed peas and corn bread.  Because I need all of the luck I can get.


I did this yesterday. We had the traditional meal on Monday for dinner, then I had the leftovers yesterday.


----------



## leggo PE

Tj's chicken burrito + apple. Good meal for a rainy day!


----------



## knight1fox3

Found another bacon substitute! @matt267 PE, you going to try some with me? :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Found another bacon substitute! @matt267 PE, you going to try some with me? :dunno:
> 
> View attachment 10700


@knight1fox3, you worry me sometimes.


----------



## MA_PE

Goat cheese - NO

Carrot bacon - see Goat cheese


----------



## FLBuff PE

Bacon substitute. I do not understand these words together.


----------



## csb

Only replace "Gretchen" with "KF" and "fetch" with "carrot bacon."


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover fun shaped pasta with chicken sausage veggie red sauce.


----------



## knight1fox3

Butternut squash "noodles" and a hard-boiled egg.


----------



## Ble_PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Butternut squash "noodles" and a hard-boiled egg.


So let me get this straight, butternut squash noodles warrants quotation marks yet you rave about turkey bacon non-stop and use no quotation marks??


----------



## FLBuff PE

leggo PE said:


> Leftover fun shaped pasta with chicken sausage veggie red sauce.


"Fun shaped" pasta, huh?  :eyebrows:


----------



## leggo PE

FLBuff PE said:


> "Fun shaped" pasta, huh?  :eyebrows:


Haha! I don't remember what it's called... But I don't think (?) it's one of your standard pasta shapes. Let's see if I can find it...

Ah, yes! Conchiglie! Shaped like this:






Though that wasn't my meal. No shrimp was involved in my lunch yesterday.


----------



## FLBuff PE

You disappoint me, @leggo PE


----------



## kevo_55

Where is that German food leftovers???


----------



## leggo PE

kevo_55 said:


> Where is that German food leftovers???


All the German food was eaten at the restaurant! It was so good!


----------



## leggo PE

FLBuff PE said:


> You disappoint me, @leggo PE


I'm sorry. Or am I?


----------



## leggo PE

TJ's super burrito + apple.


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover lentil salad + apple.


----------



## akwooly

leftover london broil, spinach and 1 tbs of peanut butter.


----------



## Road Guy

cheap salad in the "new" office cafeteria that for some reason includes a foosball table, were in an oracle building (full of IT and other nerds) and now I get to listen to 'tards playing foosball while Im trying to eat


----------



## Road Guy

Helping to rock the dad bod  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## envirotex

leftover tacos


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> Helping to rock the dad bod


Are you going to feed rabbits somewhere?


----------



## Road Guy

I know it sucks!


----------



## User1

at least get some tomatoes or cheese or something!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akwooly

and protein.


----------



## Supe

In RG's honor, I just had a deluxe burger that came with bacon jam and an over easy egg.


----------



## knight1fox3

Supe said:


> In RG's honor, I just had a deluxe burger that came with bacon jam and an over easy egg.


Turkey bacon? :dunno:


----------



## Supe

Get out.


----------



## User1

I bet you had some pesto sauce on it, too.


----------



## Supe

tj_PE said:


> I bet you had some pesto sauce on it, too.


No, that would have added 3 hours to my wait time.


----------



## leggo PE

TJ's harvest salad and an applesauce!


----------



## User1

Not my lunch but worth a mention.
https://www.foodnetwork.com/videos/ryes-meatloaf-sandwich-0172685

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## User1

Delicious wrap with turkey and goat cheese and beets and mushrooms and carrots and deliciousness






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Korean BBQ taco with kimchi.  Wasn't a fan.


----------



## knight1fox3

Habanero glazed chicken with steamed vegetables.


----------



## akwooly

greek yogurt and leftover pork loin


----------



## leggo PE

Couscous, arugula, and chicken salad from TJ's, plus one small apple.


----------



## User1

I sense a trend in leggos foods

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevo_55

I wonder if she is sponsored by Trader Joes or something.


----------



## User1

Playing it off all Cas and being like tj instead of the full name


----------



## leggo PE

Dude, I've been eating mostly Trader Joe's salads and the occasional burrito for months, and you're only now picking up on it??


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Dude, I've been eating mostly Trader Joe's salads and the occasional burrito for months, and you're only now picking up on it??


no, just only now mentioning it.


----------



## kevo_55

Another thing, do you get $$$ from the Apple Council too?


----------



## leggo PE

Oh, I don't even mention the fact that I have a banana literally every morning of every day.


----------



## leggo PE

Maybe one day I'll get back into meal planning for my lunches like I do for dinners, but that day hasn't come yet.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> Oh, I don't even mention the fact that I have a banana literally every morning of every day.


How do you live with yourself?


----------



## leggo PE

Quite happily, actively, and healthily!


----------



## Supe

Banana's are the devil's schlong.  I dry heave just from the smell of them.  Have ever since I was a kid.


----------



## kevo_55

Is it true that you can get some sort of "high" from eating too many dried banana chips?


----------



## knight1fox3

kevo_55 said:


> Is it true that you can get some sort of "high" from eating too many dried banana chips?


Not sure. But you should experiment and report back to us, for science. A YouTube video to supplement would also be helpful to document the process.


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> Is it true that you can get some sort of "high" from eating too many dried banana chips?


Yes, but it only works if you chase it with a liter of Sprite.  Please video for science.


----------



## leggo PE

Let it be known that my lunch yesterday was leftover pasta and today, it is leftover homemade veggie pizza and an applesauce.


----------



## kevo_55

Ah ha!


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## Supe

Pair of sausages from JJ's Red Hots.  One Kasekreiner with pickled red onions, kraut, and mustard, and one of their monthly specials that is andouille with pimento cheese, blue cheese, and grilled onions.


----------



## csb

Grilled cheese and applesauce. 

#lent


----------



## knight1fox3

csb said:


> Grilled cheese and applesauce.
> 
> #lent*youa-holes*


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover lentil salad + an apple.


----------



## Road Guy

leftover steak (cooked med-rare) and a half a jar of blue cheese dressing


----------



## Master slacker

Ham sandwich from Honey Baked Ham, BBQ chips, and a fat-ass chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## knight1fox3

Homemade broccoli cheese soup with wild long-grain rice.


----------



## Supe

Slop from warming tray A, and gruel from warming tray B.  The internal catering from our cafeteria vendor was not exactly the hit of the meeting.


----------



## Road Guy

I'll have some of the yellow


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> Ham sandwich from Honey Baked Ham, BBQ chips, and a fat-ass chocolate chip cookie.


That's a wierd way to describe "PBJ and an apple".


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Had an avocado with this "Tajin" (pr. "tah-heen?") stuff. I guess it's just chili pepper with salt and dried lime juice. Makes stuff taste bright and fresh. 10/10 will sprinkle again.

View attachment 11026


----------



## Supe

Nashville hot chicken sandwich with a side Caesar salad.


----------



## willsee

Brats and mac/cheese


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## User1

bbq pulled pork, or as coworker referred to it - extra death-y death meat.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> bbq pulled pork, or as coworker referred to it - extra death-y death meat.


Your coworker sounds kinda weird.


----------



## Road Guy

Buffalo wings from.....,wait for it........ 7-11!!!


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

New to the thread, figured I’d start out strong with County Prison food!

We visited the courthouse and a few places which included eating the same lunch the prison was having, but in a conference room during a presentation. A few inmates (trustees) helped serve. 

Chicken patty, mashed potatoes, gravy, green beans, biscuit, and apple crisp. Everything turned out pretty decent even though the cost per meal is like $0.90 they said ($2.65 or so per person per day for 3 meals).


----------



## leggo PE

Veered off of my normal lunch routine, and joined a friend at her office for a company-provided lunch. It was Middle Eastern-themed, and delicious.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Veered off of my normal lunch routine, and joined a friend at her office for a company-provided lunch. It was Middle Eastern-themed, and delicious.


That's so lucky! We often have leftovers from meetings, but it's always Pizza Guys, Togos, Pizza Guys, Togos, and so on... I wouldn't mind if i never, ever, ever ate Pizza Guys ever again.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

EhmayWuntee said:


> New to the thread, figured I’d start out strong with County Prison food!
> 
> We visited the courthouse and a few places which included eating the same lunch the prison was having, but in a conference room during a presentation. A few inmates (trustees) helped serve.
> 
> Chicken patty, mashed potatoes, gravy, green beans, biscuit, and apple crisp. Everything turned out pretty decent even though the cost per meal is like $0.90 they said ($2.65 or so per person per day for 3 meals).


Late reply, but this inside look is pretty neat!


----------



## Supe

This cafeteria focaccia bread tastes more like feaux-crotch-ia bread.


----------



## Master slacker

turkey and bacon wrap with lettuce, tomato, some sort of cheese, and hummus.


----------



## akwooly

chicken and some greek yogurt.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Steamed veggies and chx.


----------



## leggo PE

To be carnitas verde burrito plus and an apple.


----------



## knight1fox3

Master slacker said:


> turkey bacon wrap with lettuce, tomato, some sort of cheese, and hummus.


My kind of wrap!!!! :thumbs:


----------



## ElCid03

Subway turkey sandwich from the Pentagon Food Court


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover pasta with emulsified sauce.


----------



## Supe

Cafeteria fish, runny mac and cheese, and carrots.  Ugh.

Which pisses me off because I left a damn meatball sub at home by accident!


----------



## MA_PE

Grilled chicken cobb salad from D'Angelo's.  Pretty tasty actually.


----------



## knight1fox3

ElCid03 said:


> Subway turkey sandwich from the Pentagon Food Court


Hey! Long time no post! WB! :thumbs:


----------



## leggo PE

Turkey, spinach, swiss wrap with apple.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## Road Guy

It kind of feels like a Popeyes day today


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover ribs.


----------



## leggo PE

Lentil wrap + apple.


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> Lentil wrap + apple.


hippie


----------



## leggo PE

It's so good! It's (of course) from Trader Joe's. I heat it up for 45 seconds on each side, and then drizzle the tahini sauce on it... One of the best secrets of TJ's for sure!


----------



## knight1fox3

^ and only costs $12.95 too! :thumbs:  LOL


----------



## leggo PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ and only costs $12.95 too! :thumbs:  LOL


Wowza! What Trader Joe's are you shopping at? Haha!


----------



## Master slacker

I can get 4 bottles of wine for that much!


----------



## leggo PE

Carnitas burrito + apple


----------



## Supe

Lunch for the last 4 days or so has been diet ginger ale and sugar free lemon lime Gatorade.


----------



## Master slacker

Four days in a row?  Damn.  Don't you get tired of having the same thing?


----------



## Supe

Not when you've got the pukes/shits!


----------



## vee043324

sesame chicken w/ spicy rice and green beans! thanks blue apron.


----------



## Supe

Low country boil with shrimp, sausage, corn, potatoes.


----------



## leggo PE

@Supe, you're eating solid food! Nice! Hope that means you're feeling better.

Lunch later will be a Trader Joe's salad, and probably an apple. Yesterday was office pizza and Greek salad (I now know that getting Greek salad is the key to actually getting coworkers to eat salad!), Monday was leftover lentil salad + apple.


----------



## Master slacker

A vendor brought in an excellent tray of cajun meat pies, cajun burritos, boudin balls, and cracklin.  No room for PB&amp;J.


----------



## Supe

I miss boudin


----------



## User1

Supe said:


> Low country boil with shrimp, sausage, corn, potatoes.


i am the most jealousest


----------



## User1

sushi


----------



## Road Guy

culvers &amp; I was the skinniest guy in there by at least 200 #'s - need to lay off the cheese curds


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Can of Campbell's Steak and Potato soup.


----------



## Supe

tj_PE said:


> i am the most jealousest


Don't be, it was from the cafeteria.


----------



## kevo_55

小龍寶

YUM!

Edit: The literal meaning of those words is "small dragon bread." Kinda funny.


----------



## vee043324

made tilapia for dinner. It was wonderful but now my little studio smells like a fish market. I have my windows and front door open in hopes of getting the scent out of my place and into the hallway.. sorry neighbors.


----------



## vee043324

PSA: maple pecan latte from starbucks is not worth the hype.


----------



## Supe

vee043324 said:


> PSA: maple pecan latte from starbucks is not worth the hype.


FTFY


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover pasta + chicken sausage + veggies + marinara!

I think someone ate my apple. Oh well, at least I have a pear.


----------



## Supe

Half priced sausage day at JJ's - kasekreiner and an andouille.


----------



## Road Guy

spicy chicken diablo nachos ala Qdoba.. looks like that was a big mistake... gotta run...........


----------



## User1

I had leftover pad thai, actually the first pad thai i've liked since thailand! 

not lunch, but food related - where's @ptatohed


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> not lunch, but food related - where's @ptatohed


Been wondering that myself. I lured him back a few months ago with talk about the NCEES pencils... But otherwise, he's been a ghost.


----------



## leggo PE

Salad bar salad consisting of: kale, spinach, red onions, mushrooms, avocado, red cabbage, kidney beans, chickpeas, sprouts, sunflower seeds, and red wine + olive oil dressing, plus some cottage cheese and half a hard boiled egg on the side.


----------



## User1

spicy chicken teriyaki


----------



## ptatohed

tj_PE said:


> I had leftover pad thai, actually the first pad thai i've liked since thailand!
> 
> not lunch, but food related - where's @ptatohed






leggo PE said:


> Been wondering that myself. I lured him back a few months ago with talk about the NCEES pencils... But otherwise, he's been a ghost.




Agree.  I have been a ghost.  7


----------



## User1

ptatohed said:


> Agree.  I have been a ghost.  7


Unghost please!


----------



## leggo PE

Don't be ghosting us, @ptatohed. Aren't we friends?


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## vee043324

currently eating the best italian sub DC has to offer. and big enough for like 3 meals woooo


----------



## vee043324

I’m hungover (#DCdrinkstoomuch) and I’ve been trying to decide what to order for lunch for actual hours. Please help.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J... double stacked


----------



## leggo PE

I'm guessing you have all the options? I'd probably go with a sandwich or a burrito. Or a poke bowl?


----------



## Master slacker

leggo PE said:


> I'm guessing you have all the options?


Indeed I do, both peanut butter *AND* jelly.


----------



## Jbone27 PE

vee043324 said:


> I’m hungover (#DCdrinkstoomuch) and I’ve been trying to decide what to order for lunch for actual hours. Please help.


My go to hungover food is ramen. I don't know if it takes me back to college or has some magic healing power but that with a  gatorade and a couple excedrine and I'm good as new.


----------



## User1

Jbone27 PE said:


> My go to hungover food is ramen. I don't know if it takes me back to college or has some magic healing power but that with a  gatorade and a couple excedrine and I'm good as new. ﻿﻿


top ramen or fancy ramen? DC has fancy ramen and is goooooooodddddd


----------



## User1

i have chicken and vegetables


----------



## Jbone27 PE

tj_PE said:


> top ramen or fancy ramen? DC has fancy ramen and is goooooooodddddd


Maruchan shrimp or oriental all the way. Think they are about 10 cents each.


----------



## Master slacker

Jbone27 PE said:


> ...that with a  gatorade and a couple excedrine and I'm good as new.


I just take an Excedrin with every drink and I have no problems


----------



## vee043324

Ended up with nachos.. which were like fancy high end nachos and 0% appropriate for a hangover 

 But now I’m craving pbj and ramen.

And agreed @Jbone27 PE ramen is weirdly comforting!!


----------



## vee043324

Ordered nachos for a second time today in attempt to right the wrong that happened at lunch. These nachos were even worse. Threw them away.

Currently eating pbj on a slice of bread.


----------



## vee043324

Update: should have just done pbj from the beginning. Good call @Master slacker


----------



## leggo PE

What was wrong with the nachos?


----------



## Master slacker

Not enough PB&amp;J, which, by the way, I'm making right now


----------



## Supe

Svvedish meetballs.


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> Not enough PB&amp;J, which, by the way, I'm making right now


The nachos didn't have enough PB&amp;J? I don't wanna know what kind of nachos you're eating...


----------



## Master slacker

Well, the corn chips are actually pieces of bread... two to be exact.  The nacho cheese and fixins are PB and J respectively.  This version of nachos, for me, are arranged on the plate as follows: bread slice on bottom, layer of PB, layer of J, and bread slice on top.  It's an easier and less messy way to eat nachos.


----------



## kevo_55

I could really go for one of those nachos that you get at the ball park right about now. You know, the ones with the pickled jalapenos?


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## vee043324

leggo PE said:


> What was wrong with the nachos?


everything was packed separately (fine, i guess, i get it), but they gave me a few shredded pieces of lettuce, very few chopped tomatos, no jalapenos, barely any sour cream, disgusting amounts of gross liquid cheese (again fine, i get it, but i wasn't in the mood for that), and beef chili (???) to put on top. it was fucking gross. essentially it was just gross chili and liquid cheese. and the chips sucked.


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> I could really go for one of those nachos that you get at the ball park right about now. You know, the ones with the pickled jalapenos?


Especially when the cheese hardens the entire top layer into one inseparable mega-cho.


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


>


that's likely the most expensive taste of tuna salad you can get anywhere.  Looks handy though.


----------



## Road Guy

a buck sixty nine - always keep some around for days I don't get to make it to lunch or for when my kid takes the lunch I had made for today.... #fockers!


----------



## MA_PE

Road Guy said:


> a buck sixty nine - always keep some around for days I don't get to make it to lunch or for when my kid takes the lunch I had made for today.... #fockers!


looked it up and one box has 620mg of sodium.  Yikes!  that's a deal breaker for me.  The 19g of protein is nice though


----------



## Road Guy

were all going to die one day..  but these keep me from going to The McDonalds.. so I figure that's addition by subtraction..


----------



## FLBuff PE

Road Guy said:


>


----------



## vee043324

need suggestions for lunch. help.


----------



## Ble_PE

vee043324 said:


> need suggestions for lunch. help.


How about a Happy Meal?


----------



## vee043324

that's for dinner ^


----------



## Master slacker

brisket and jambalaya


----------



## vee043324

(subbing beer for white claw)


----------



## vee043324

i am currently in new england ^^


----------



## FLBuff PE

Chowdah...CHOWDAH!


----------



## vee043324

oh honestly YES that sounds SO GREAT @FLBuff PE


----------



## vee043324

just placed order for clam chowder. YAY now have to drive through snow to go get it but v worth it.


----------



## Ble_PE

vee043324 said:


> just placed order for clam chowder.


Was that the red or the white?


----------



## leggo PE

Better be that white kind...


----------



## vee043324

obviously there is only one kind of clam chowder and it is white.


----------



## Master slacker

I done ett too much. 

edit: ToP and 3000th reply to post! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> edit: ToP and 3000th reply to post! :bananalama:


Wrong thread.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunch will be (in an hour or so) leftover pasta with red sauce, chicken sausage, and veggies. And an apple, for good measure.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover farro with roasted butternut squash, red onions and mushrooms.


----------



## Road Guy

Avocado toast with a side of la croix juice


----------



## Ble_PE

RG's been hacked, shut everything down!!!


----------



## Master slacker

it's the damn russians!


----------



## gduren

Office is having a thanksgiving potluck so there's all the classics... I'll be having yams, greens beans, potato salad, and apple pie because those are the only vegan options


----------



## Master slacker

im fittin' to go home for Thanksgiving feast #1.


----------



## ptatohed

leggo PE said:


> Don't be ghosting us, @ptatohed. Aren't we friends?


Yes, we are.  Sorry!


----------



## ptatohed

tj_PE said:


> Unghost please!


----------



## leggo PE

Hiiiiii @ptatohed!!


----------



## Master slacker

Salad, chicken, steamed veggies, and cake


----------



## ptatohed

leggo PE said:


> Hiiiiii @ptatohed!!




Hey leggo!    Happy Holidays!


----------



## leggo PE

Happy holidays to you too, @ptatohed! And to everyone else!


----------



## Supe

Baked chicken, a bit of mac and cheese, peas and carrots


----------



## leggo PE

It will be a lentil wrap and an apple.


----------



## envirotex

Leftover veggie fried rice.


----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


>


----------



## kevo_55

Stop following me after lunch!!

:laugh:


----------



## leggo PE

Office pizza!


----------



## vee043324

bulgar salad with arugala, chicken, and a side of broccoli/artichoke heart salad. v good.


----------



## Supe

What the hell is a bulgar salad?


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> What the hell is a bulgar salad?


Sounds disgusting.


----------



## vee043324

it's a grain, roughly along the same lines as quinoa? there were lentils mixed in too which made me think of @leggo PE


----------



## leggo PE

I like all the grains. bulgur included! And lentils. Yummmmm!


----------



## User1

leftover turkey still. mashed potatoes and stuffing and a turkey sammich


----------



## leggo PE

Pizza has arrived (early).


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Sounds disgusting.


Turns out you were right.


----------



## knight1fox3

leggo PE said:


> I like all the grains. bulgur included! And lentils. Yummmmm!


Any kale? Asking for @csb...


----------



## akwooly

Kitchari


----------



## User1

IM SO HUNGRY

we're having german for lunch - weiner schnitzel for me!


----------



## kevo_55

Not going there.....


----------



## knight1fox3

kevo_55 said:


> Not going there.....


You don't have to. @csb typically addresses these types of issues. :thumbs:


----------



## FLBuff PE

so what your saying is that @csb is the wizard of wiener, the sultan of sausage, the commander of...


----------



## User1

Roosters?


----------



## Master slacker

cock.  Seriously, could y'all not figure that one out?


----------



## Supe

Salisbury steak from the crapateria.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ With or w/o mouse droppings as a side?


----------



## Supe

I THOUGHT THAT WAS PEPPER


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## FLBuff PE

^Atta boy! I was starting to worry about you.


----------



## NJmike PE

been getting lazy with my lunch prep and cheap with my wallet. most days I end up with a can of soup


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J... and boudin balls


----------



## Supe

I miss boudin


----------



## akwooly

leftover shredded chicken and a banana


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> I miss boudin


If you're ever driving through south Louisiana (near Lafayette), you gotta stop at Billy's in Scott, LA.  This advice goes to everyone.


----------



## akwooly

office potluck.  i ate too much.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover nacho mac and cheese.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Every Wednesday a local taco truck offers tacos for a dollar a piece. I’ve made it my Wednesday thing as much as possible. 8 adobada with salsa verde. The owner and I are on first-name basis...


----------



## Master slacker

Lunch time!  "Western Burger" from Fred's Hwy 30 Truck Stop.  Burger with some sort of mayonnaisey stuff, jalapenos, fried onion rings, bacon, lettuce, and tomato.  Ate all of it.  Shouldn't have.  But it was too damn good to put down.


----------



## kevo_55

Truck stop? That's not mayo....


----------



## Supe

1/2 price sausages at JJ's Red Hots today.  That's the plan unless my coworker is a no-show, since it's a far-ish drive.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Just curious here. After 123 pages, is the lunch thread back or not?


----------



## FLBuff PE

No.


----------



## JayKay PE

Sad soup for lunch...Or a double bagel?

...I want comfort bagel.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

FLBuff PE said:


> No.


Phew.


----------



## MA_PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Sad soup for lunch...Or a double bagel?
> 
> ...I want comfort bagel.


what's "sad soup"?


----------



## Ble_PE

MA_PE said:


> what's "sad soup"?


----------



## JayKay PE

Sad soup = Soup in a can, often reheated in a pot over a small, open flame, inside my cubicle.  It is often no hearty and does not fill your stomach for long.

BUT.  I did not eat sad soup!  I ate half a bagel and then was taken out to lunch at Zinburger and got a wonderful burger with carmelized onions, manchego cheese, and a fried egg!!!  The holiday spirit is alive and well!


----------



## MA_PE

you have an open flame heating canned soup at your cubicle?!?  Is that OSHA approved?


----------



## leggo PE

Lunch was leftovers: taco-stuffed baked sweet potato and an apple.


----------



## JayKay PE

MA_PE said:


> you have an open flame heating canned soup at your cubicle?!?  Is that OSHA approved?


Eh, it's under the general duty clause, so I should be okay.  Combustibles were kept 50-feet away as well, so my small open flame is technically OSHA good.

Also, the holiday season is strong in the office!  Christmas calzones!!!  For the office!


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.   GUYS.  This calzone.  It potentially.  The best thing I've eaten in my life.  I'd propose to it, if I wasn't going to completely consume it in the next five minutes.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ calzones are not P90x approved. Sorry I'm not sorry. :dunno:


----------



## JayKay PE

My experience if I even side-eyed P90x:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ calzones are not P90x approved. Sorry I'm not sorry. :dunno:


Zactly


----------



## akwooly

clazone &gt; P90x


----------



## Master slacker

3 buck Chuck


----------



## leggo PE

Master slacker said:


> 3 buck Chuck


Classy!


----------



## JayKay PE

I want Indian food really badly, but wine slushies are making me think desk soup might be the answer for lunch today.  *sigh*


----------



## vee043324

How is feta cheese and goat cheese so good? I’m doing a great job unpacking btw, not procrastinating by eating all the cheese i bought last night.


----------



## vee043324

Feta cheese / goat cheese 2020


----------



## FLBuff PE

I'm eating the leftovers from Christmas dinner, which consisted of a ribeye roast. SO GOOD.


----------



## JayKay PE

vee043324 said:


> How is feta cheese and goat cheese so good? I’m doing a great job unpacking btw, not procrastinating by eating all the cheese i bought last night.


I wanted to like this 8000+ times, but I will quote it so you get additional kudos.

I had a frickin banging goat cheese the other day, paired with homemade raspberry jelly.  It was beautiful.  Also had a double creme brie.  I just...I need to restock my cheese drawer.  T_T


----------



## Master slacker

casserole


----------



## Supe

Chicken soft tacos.


----------



## P-E

I sometimes bring bread and store bought packets of premade tuna salad.  Today I forgot the packet at home and found only the bread.  #lunchfail


----------



## User1

4 day old pizza


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> casserole


That sure is a funny way to spell "PB&amp;J"


----------



## Master slacker

FLBuff PE said:


> That sure is a funny way to spell "PB&amp;J"


Well I gotta do something with all the Thanksgiving leftovers I found in the back of the fridge


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Thanksgiving leftovers


----------



## JayKay PE

I had baked chicken fajita with some white rice.  Will probably have that for the next couple of days...because I keep cooking for 5 instead of the 1 I am.  T_T


----------



## leggo PE

It's gonna be leftover Shakshuka and I'm very excited about that!


----------



## User1

im having sweet and sour chicken at julie's garden thanks bye


----------



## Supe

1/2 price sausages at JJ's Red Hots!


----------



## kevo_55

Real ramen noodles.

Not those wannabe ones.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover Hoppin' John.


----------



## JayKay PE

kevo_55 said:


> Real ramen noodles.
> 
> Not those wannabe ones.


Like this?


----------



## akwooly

costco rotisserie chicken


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.  It's Friday in the office and we didn't have bagels this morning.  You know what that means!  My love-affair with calzones can continue!!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

A nice meal of black beans and rice for lunch today.  Super filling and it emptied my cupboard a bit!


----------



## Road Guy

I cant recall which thread we were arguing about grilling wings but made some of these Saturday - &amp; brought some for lunch today! Most excellent and not "soggy" like someone said about grilled wings. IMO they are better than the wings we get from Wing Stop (not that that's saying much)?


----------



## Master slacker

Haven't had PB&amp;J and a week.  Wife's been making me lunch lately and it's been turkey &amp; humus sammiches, chicken salad sammiches, etc...


----------



## User1

Master slacker said:


> Haven't had PB&amp;J and a week.  Wife's been making me lunch lately and it's been turkey &amp; humus sammiches, c﻿hicken salad sammiches, etc...


THE HORROR


----------



## leggo PE

Leftovers from last night's dinner, which was chicken pesto paninis. Served with an apple on the side for today's lunch.


----------



## envirotex

PB&amp;J, plantain chips.


----------



## Master slacker

envirotex said:


> PB&amp;J, plantain chips.


me so jelly


----------



## envirotex

Master slacker said:


> me so jelly


Strawberry.


----------



## kevo_55

Bulgogi &amp; kimchi.


----------



## mudpuppy

Master slacker said:


> me so jelly




miso jelly doesn't sound tasty.


----------



## JayKay PE

Fajita chicken with peppers/onions + homemade applesauce.  I don't know if I like either, but I cooked it...which means I need to eat it.


----------



## User1

POKE

ahi tuna and salmon and pineapple and avo and edamame and cucumber and spicy sweet sesame sauce. NO CILANTRO


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover eight treasure fried rice (home made).


----------



## Supe

FLBuff PE said:


> Leftover eight treasure fried rice﻿ (home made).


??????


----------



## kevo_55

Again!


----------



## FLBuff PE

Supe said:


> ??????


Fried rice with egg, green onion, cashews, pineapple, shredded carrots, red onion, peas, and edamame. My family has it for Chinese New Year, and it makes a ton, so we always have lots of leftovers. Today is leftover veggie chili.


----------



## Master slacker

Leftover hibachi from yesterday.  No, I didn't go.    Mrs. MS took the birthday boy to hibachi lunch.


----------



## User1

Master slacker said:


> Leftover hibachi from yesterday.  No, I didn't go.    Mrs. MS took the birthday boy to hibachi lunch.


hibachi is one of my faaaaaves

main thing i loved about raleigh is all the places with hibachi to gooooooooooo


----------



## Supe

Hibachi is bland rice and chicken for people who like to hear spatulas banging.


----------



## kevo_55

I hope that mini-MS didn't get any sake shots from across the table!!


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> Hibachi is bland rice and chicken for people who like to hear spatulas banging.


... and stacked onion fire trains.  Mini MS2 loves trains made of onions and spewing fire.  Mini MS2 will get onion fire trains on his birthday.


----------



## akwooly

kevo_55 said:


> Again!


oh man! i dig some kimchi.


----------



## Road Guy

So i had not been to the cafeteria in the basement of our building in a while (food was about the same level as school lunch food) but they have a salad bar so I was going to hit that up.

But I was pleasantly surprised that whomever the building leases the food space out to had an utterly brilliant idea - every day they invite a different food truck vendor to occupy what used to be "the pizza station" - so I had some awesome food truck pork tacos for lunch today -totally great idea (and I didn't have to go outside)


----------



## JayKay PE

Mongolian beef (homemade!!!) with rice.  The sauce is so much better than my local Chinese place, so I def think this is going to be a much used recipe going forward, and it's a cheap way of using up pre-sliced meat I grab from the grocery store on discount.

Tonight is going to be chili, so that will most likely be lunch tomorrow!  I'll keep you updated!!


----------



## Supe

JayKay0914 said:


> Mongolian beef (homemade!!!) with rice.  The sauce is so much better than my local Chinese place, so I def think this is going to be a much used recipe going forward, and it's a cheap way of using up pre-sliced meat I grab from the grocery store on discount.
> 
> Tonight is going to be chili, so that will most likely be lunch tomorrow!  I'll keep you updated!!


Recipe?  Our household loves its knock-off Chinese food.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Recipe?  Our household loves its knock-off Chinese food.


I modified it slightly because I didn't feel like finding multiple measuring cups/I had less beef than they had on the original recipe, and I changed the cooking order, but the original recipe is here: https://www.garnishandglaze.com/mongolian-beef/

I used more sesame oil and garlic, because I love that flavor, and I did only a 1/3 c. of b. sugar + soy sauce + water.  I cooked the beef beforehand and drained the oil, but then threw the garlic straight in to get that great caked on/cooked beefy bits at the bottom of the pan.  Sauce is a little sweeter than I expected, but I used dark brown sugar instead of light sugar, so that might have been why.


----------



## Supe

Thanks.  That's pretty much identical to the version I make, albeit with ground beef and a bunch of red pepper flakes.


----------



## kevo_55

On my 小籠包 kick again.


----------



## Master slacker

Fried shrimp, fried catfish, fried oysters, french fries, boudin balls, cole slaw, and a diet Coke.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m switching to graveyard shift for a couple weeks, so my family and I had a late breakfast (close enough to lunch time, IMO) at iHop. Steak omelette with unlimited pancakes. So full...


----------



## JayKay PE

kevo_55 said:


> On my 小籠包 kick again.


I DID NOT KNOW THESE WERE A THING.  I AM DEF CHECKING OUT MY COSTCO FOR THESE.


----------



## Supe

JayKay0914 said:


> I DID NOT KNOW THESE WERE A THING.  I AM DEF CHECKING OUT MY COSTCO FOR THESE.


They're OK, but WAY smaller than they look on the box.


----------



## kevo_55

^^ Two of these is about right for a lunch.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunch today is soon to be leftover lemony shrimp scampi, plus a good old apple (don't forget to scrape off the wax coating before eating, everyone!).


----------



## Orca2552_PE

leggo PE said:


> Lunch today is soon to be leftover lemony shrimp scampi, plus a good old apple (don't forget to scrape off the wax coating before eating, everyone!).


Oh HELL YES, scrape of the wax. Just the other day I bought an apple from a grocery store (that shall remain unmentioned) and ate it a day later. It tasted absolutely DISGUSTING. Like I was eating plastic or something. Pretty sure it was the wax they apply to give it a shiny/polished appearance. So much so that it's transitioned from being my favorite fruit to not wanting to even look at the rest of em lying in my fridge.


----------



## Supe

Chicken pita and fries.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## envirotex

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J


Can I have half?  Otherwise, it's looking like the bell for me.


----------



## Road Guy

MRE #5


----------



## envirotex

Don't chew the gum...


----------



## leggo PE

The Bell like Taco Bell? I saw an advertisement the other day for their new rattlesnake nachos.


----------



## envirotex

leggo PE said:


> The Bell like Taco Bell? I saw an advertisement the other day for their new rattlesnake nachos.


is there another bell?


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> MRE #5


did you score and get the jalapeño cheese spread?


----------



## Road Guy

No but it did have desert!


----------



## Master slacker

envirotex said:


> is there another bell?


Bell end


----------



## Supe

Salisbury steak.


----------



## chart94 PE

French dip, which i thought would be close to a chicago Italian beef. It was not as good sadly


----------



## leggo PE

I love French Dip sandwiches, so long as the jus is good. Haven't had one in a long time though.


----------



## envirotex

Master slacker said:


> Bell end


Probably not a very filling lunch selection...


----------



## envirotex

Starbuck's chocolate croissant.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Neighborhood pho spot. So good!


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover lemon shrimp scampi and steamed broccoli. This meal is so easy and has been on the regular rotation every well for a while now.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Reddddd Robin. (Yummmmmmm)


----------



## FLBuff PE

Culvers. With the cheese curd substitution.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

FLBuff PE said:


> Culvers. With the cheese curd substitution.


What's Culvers?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Holy smackeronies I just looked it up. That place looks...dangerous.


----------



## Road Guy

We’re you in Loveland it do they have one in the glennwood?


They are really good and are close to chic fil a in terms of service


----------



## FLBuff PE

There is one in Glenwood, about a 5 minute walk from my office.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Local golf course cantina lunch special sandwich.


----------



## Supe

Honey mustard chicken/cheese/ham bake, side of mac and cheese from the cafeteria.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## Road Guy

FLBuff PE said:


> There is one in Glenwood, about a 5 minute walk from my office.


When I started a new project up in Loveland last Fall i was eating there once a week and well.. that didn't have very good results for my waist line!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Amy’s frozen Mexican casserole bowl. With big tortilla chunks in it. Not bad for a frozen meal.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## preeb

I don't eat enough vegetables. I think I will get a BYO salad today


----------



## Supe

Pulled pork, side of chili fries.


----------



## Road Guy

those mudbugs look excellent!


----------



## NikR_PE

Master slacker said:


>


reminds me of the crawfish broil our company had every year.


----------



## leggo PE

Will be a leftover taco stuffed sweet potato + an apple.


----------



## Master slacker

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand nap time


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

asparagus with parmesan sprinkled on top, half a baked sweet potato, and salmon


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> asparagus with parmesan sprinkled on top, half a baked sweet potato, and salmon


I feel healthy just reading this.


----------



## leggo PE

Oops, I lied, that was tomorrow's lunch there I listed earlier.

Today's is actually a BBQ chicken salad + an apple.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Road Guy said:


> When I started a new project up in Loveland last Fall i was eating there once a week and well.. that didn't have very good results for my waist line!


Ya, I limit myself to about once a month. And I only get a single burger, not the doubles they offer.

I was down in Denver last month for stormwater training, and went to Five Guys. HFS, that was good.


----------



## preeb

Getting a Philly Cheese Steak and a beer, because I am irresponsible.

(a coworker is retiring, i have to)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chicken salad, cranberries, walnuts, spinach, balsamic. Called a "Cranberry Bog Salad" from a local shop.

plus a bag of chips and a cookie. Balance


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

8 pork tacos with green salsa. And maybe a cherry coke


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Korean kimchi soondubu-jjigae from the local Korean spot.


----------



## Supe

Terrible taco salad from cafeteria.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe

Terrible spaghetti and meatballs from the cafeteria.  Meatballs ok, spaghetti, no.


----------



## kevo_55

^^






?????????


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

kevo_55 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?????????


???????

Also, you know it's cold because neither the M&amp;Ms nor the chocolate chips are melty.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lunch today is hot black coffee and a glass of water.


----------



## Supe

squaretaper PE said:


> ???????
> 
> Also, you know it's cold because neither the M&amp;Ms nor the chocolate chips are melty.


Still looks better than what I have.  They basically dump the wet noodles into the tray, and there's so much residual moisture, you get these watery, soaking wet noodles that the sauce won't even stick to.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> Still looks better than what I have.  They basically dump the wet noodles into the tray, and there's so much residual moisture, you get these watery, soaking wet noodles that the sauce won't even stick to.


Are you certain you're not an inmate somewhere?


----------



## Supe

I feel like one in this office, but inmates get better food and more fresh air.


----------



## kevo_55

Well, I thought the M&amp;M's would be your meatballs. Hence, were just "ok."


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

kevo_55 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?????????


Buddy the elf, what’s your favorite color?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wings at Kikis Chicken Place.


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover stuffed salmon + rice veggie mix + an apple.

The salmon was stuffed with spinach, feta, sun-dried tomatoes, garlic, and basil. So yummy!


----------



## Supe

Meal prepped a chow-mein type stir fry for the week - a cup of mixed veggies, a cup of noodles, and 6 oz. of chicken breast in a soy/oyster sauce/chicken broth based dressing.


----------



## 23and1

Leftovers today (Panda Express) + seaweed snack + mini bell peppers (gots to get the vegetables in one way or another)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

We made egg salad yesterday from the eggs the kiddos colored. It’s technicolor goodness. I’m having the rest of it for my lunch today.

Edit: and a big ol’ bag of gardettos.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Vendor is coming by for a lunch and learn. Lunch will be a surprise.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover pizza from Dominos and frozen veggies (heated up of course)


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J


----------



## NikR_PE

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J


Do you eat that everyday?


----------



## Master slacker

I try.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

baked cod, ratatouille (not like what's in the movie, the traditional version), slice of sourdough boule (local bakery, I'm too lazy to make my own bread)


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover Israeli couscous, sauteed kale with garlic, edamame, green onions, a little bit of roasted butternut squash, and avocado, all with a lemon tahini sauce. Plus and apple. Possibly also two string cheeses, if that's not filling enough.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Leftover Israeli couscous, sauteed kale with garlic, edamame, green onions, a little bit of roasted butternut squash, and avocado, all with a lemon tahini sauce. Plus and apple. Possibly also two string cheeses, if that's not filling enough.


I don't like kale but that sounds delicious


----------



## Supe

Room temperature pile of shit

Baked tilapia and glazed carrots.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and apple


----------



## FLBuff PE

Rueben on marble rye, cole slaw, and a pickle.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My lunch today consisted of two bottles of Pringle’s and two small bags of beef jerky. I seriously regret that decision.


----------



## Road Guy

Gotta go large for Friday lunch-!


----------



## Master slacker

Leftover mac-n-cheez.  Out of jelly.


----------



## ashmur90

Got some leftover hamburger helper and yogurt.


----------



## NikR_PE

beef tacos


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheater Korean beef, rice, broccoli


----------



## preeb

A hummus wrap and a tofu slaw salad. Accidentally vegan lunch.


----------



## ashmur90

Tomato soup,  jello, and cinnamon coffee bread or something from Fiberone.


----------



## Supe

Cafeteria hot dogs... ugh.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Leftover Chipotle burrito


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Beef vermicelli from a local Thai place


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Rotisserie chicken with teriyaki sauce, brown rice, frozen veggie mix, cherry coke Zevia.


----------



## Supe

Braised pork chop, green beans, potato/egg salad.


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> Braised pork chop, green beans, potato/egg salad.


Sounds like a significant upgrade from yesterday, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> Sounds like a significant upgrade from yesterday, if I'm remembering correctly.


This was also cafeteria, but rated considerably higher on the "is it edible" scale.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

"flu fighter chicken stew" not sick, just what I pulled out from my spring cook-athon


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

8 adobada tacos with salsa verde (as per tradition) and a Vanilla Coke.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftovers.


----------



## kevo_55

A microwave burrito (with lots of hot sauce) and some fruit.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

spring mix, roasted beets, cucumbers, roasted chicken, garlic herb goat cheese, and homemade balsamic vinaigrette


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and apple


----------



## Supe

"Cajun" chicken, broccoli, half-side of mac &amp; cheese


----------



## JayKay PE

Sad desk soup.


----------



## Supe

Italian sausage/peppers/onions on a bun, potato salad.


----------



## leggo PE

Chicken Caesar salad and an apple.


----------



## Supe

BBQ chicken, coleslaw.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

XL combination phở. So good on a cold rainy day.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, apple, and homemade Liquid Plumr granola bar.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

flu-fighter chicken stew ( grabbed something from my freezer - it was gonna be some kind of soup but considering southern ME is constant rain lately, soup is fitting)


----------



## chart94 PE

BWWs Spicy garlic wings and buffalo chips


----------



## Supe

Sopping wet cafeteria beef fajitas and a diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Leftover wing stop and a Dr Pepper.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and apple


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Leftover homemade yellow curry &amp; rice with chicken, carrots, potatoes, and onions.


----------



## Supe

Boneless skinless chicken thighs and jasmine rice.  A1 bold and spicy for taste.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, granola bar, apple


----------



## Supe

Cafeteria pulled pork sandwich, side of cole slaw, Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

potato leek soup, leftover sauteed zucchini &amp; summer squash


----------



## Supe

Cafeteria meatloaf, mac and cheese, diet Sun Drop.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, apple


----------



## JayKay PE

Microwave in-a-cup pancake and a piece of Tyson breaded chicken tender.


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay0914 said:


> Microwave _*in-a-cup pancake*_...


:blink2:


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> :blink2:


My aunt found them and gave them to me.  I was unsure, but they are legit.  Probably chock-full of chemicals and other goodies.


----------



## kevo_55

BUT they have 19g of whole grain!


----------



## Supe

Dijon-rosemary pork chop, loaded baked potato.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and apple


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

mixing bowl salad: greens &amp; black locust blossoms from my CSA, cucumber, tomato, avocado, leftover BBQ chicken, random dressing I found in the fridge that has a best by date of 11/18 *shrugs*


----------



## Violator

travelling for work, Buckees? This place is very overrated in my opinion.


----------



## Master slacker

Violator said:


> travelling for work, Buckees? This place is very overrated in my opinion.


False.  The bathroom alone makes the trip worth it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover asparagus and steak. a bag of potato chips is also likely


----------



## NikR_PE

Chicken torta.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Steak fajitas, cherry coke, and cupcakes.


----------



## envirotex

Spaghetti-Os


----------



## NikR_PE

Burger


----------



## JayKay PE

Corn corn _conr Corn*gvw Cornfg*_ _*CORN CORNNRNR*_

Also watermelon


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay0914 said:


> Corn corn _conr Corn*gvw Cornfg*_ _*CORN CORNNRNR*_
> 
> Also watermelon


Have fun tomorrow


----------



## FLBuff PE

Just so long as she didn't combine it with red velvet cake. Amiright, @engineergurl?


----------



## engineergurl

FLBuff PE said:


> Just so long as she didn't combine it with red velvet cake. Amiright, @engineergurl?


Watermelon may or may not have a similar effect depending on the persons probiotic level I would think...  ?


----------



## JayKay PE

engineergurl said:


> Watermelon may or may not have a similar effect depending on the persons probiotic level I would think...  ?


I DID NOT DIE LAST NIGHT AND WAS ABLE TO ENJOY MY JALAPENO/CILANTRO FAJITAS!

We'll see how I feel later today, after kickboxing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover pizza from a meeting on Tuesday: mushrooms, goat cheese, arugula, balsamic reduction

Should have saved larger pieces lol


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, apple, water


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

"clean out the fridge" veggie "gyros, potato chips, likely some chicken if I have room lol


----------



## NikR_PE

szechuan fish ball veggie stir fry and rice.


----------



## JayKay PE

Reheated leftovers: cilantro lime chicken, grilled veggies (onions+peppers), cilantro lime rice


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> Reheated leftovers: cilantro lime chicken, grilled veggies (onions+peppers), cilantro lime rice


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> View attachment 13454


I informed my mother about that gene and she got really huffy and was like, "I think you're lying.  Why would someone say something bad about cilantro?  It only makes things better?"


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and apple


----------



## Supe

Korean beef "power bowl"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Beef stroganoff and Texas toast (made with homemade bread)


----------



## NikR_PE

Supe said:


> Korean beef "power bowl"


do they cook it with Monster or Red bull?


----------



## envirotex

Chicken and brown rice bowl with mango pico and iced tea.  Unsweet.

And extra cilantro.


----------



## Supe

NikR said:


> do they cook it with Monster or Red bull?


The beef comes exclusively from cows named Kyle.


----------



## Ble_PE

envirotex said:


> Chicken and brown rice bowl with mango pico and *iced tea.  Unsweet*.
> 
> And extra cilantro.


There is no such thing.


----------



## Road Guy

nothing yet!  F'n getting hangry!


----------



## JayKay PE

Tuna + baked potato + hydroponic tomato


----------



## User1

Road Guy said:


> nothing yet!  F'n getting hangry!


how bout now?

i had tacos


----------



## txjennah PE

I brought some leftover gnocchi (yum) and a salad. But I forgot to bring salad dressing so, hmm. I will somehow find a way to move past this trauma.


----------



## Supe

Chinese dumplings and garlic chicken.


----------



## Road Guy

left over fajitas from last night, actually taste pretty good the 2nd day!


----------



## chart94 PE

A Ditka polish Sauuuwwwsage  Chicawwgo style with sweet potato fries


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Tuna melt topped with slaw previously used on fish tacos. It’s leftover day


----------



## Supe

Yesterday was cafeteria meatloaf, roasted mushrooms, mac and cheese.  Surprisingly decent.

Today is leftover cheesesteak burrito - ground beef, onions, peppers, mushrooms in a wrap with some queso.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Leftover chicken drumsticks (that I used a sauce meant for wings on since the store didnt have wings), rice, and broccoli


----------



## chart94 PE

chicken and steak Fajitas


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover homemade pizza: homemade garlic scape pesto, mozza, parm, chicken, and basil


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Leftover rice with lemon+ginger tuna, sides of strawberries and cucumbers, stevia-sweetened cherry coke, and a bag of gardettos.


----------



## Supe

Cafeteria chili cheese dogs (what could go wrong?)


----------



## akwooly

tandoori chicken


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftovers: sauteed beet greens/snow peas/garlic scapes with pan fried scallops. and half an avocado


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover stuffed salmon, rice + veggie mix, and an apple.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Tacos.


----------



## chart94 PE

Korean BBQ seasoned steak with a spinach salad


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, Quaker oat bar, apple


----------



## User1

my coworker brought me leftovers from dinner last night - crab and fettuccine alfredo with cheddar rolls. prob gonna be in a coma this afternoon.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> my coworker brought me leftovers from dinner last night - crab and fettuccine alfredo with cheddar rolls. prob gonna be in a coma this afternoon.


can this person bring me leftovers too? nom!

I'm eating a mixing bowl salad. And I see some chips in my near future too


----------



## JayKay PE

...I forgot my lunch on the kitchen table this morning (my mother kindly let me know after she sent me a picture), so I had a protein shake.  Probably deserve it since I ate a bagel for breakfast.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I had leftover stir fry with beef, zucchini, peppers, and rice.


----------



## User1

2 hamburger patties with goat cheese to melt between when reheating (looks like an ice cream sammich but way deliciouser), a bit of cole slaw, a bit of potata salad, rainbow baby carrots and cherry tomatoes (yesterday and today)


----------



## Supe

Cafeteria fish cakes.  They were not good.  No seasoning, and super dry.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

beef vermicelli from a local Thai place


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> Cafeteria fish cakes.  They were not good.  No seasoning, and super dry.


Is your cafeteria food ever good? I feel like I've asked this question before...


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> Is your cafeteria food ever good? I feel like I've asked this question before...


On occasion.  The current cook is considerably better than the guy whose place he took.  There is no cook top or fryer here, so everything they do has to be done in a convection oven...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

homemade ratatouille (traditional, not the Disney movie version), cheezits


----------



## JayKay PE

Office-bought Cesar salad w/ grilled chicken + a quarter of a weird spinach/broccoli pinwheel.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Office-bought Cesar salad w/ grilled chicken + a quarter of a *weird spinach/broccoli pinwheel.*


Sounds weird, indeed. What is a pinwheel in terms of food?


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Sounds weird, indeed. What is a pinwheel in terms of food?


Pinwheels.  I like to make them with artichoke hearts.  Puff pastry.  Fun to make, but a pain to keep the contents in:


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay0914 said:


> Pinwheels.  I like to make them with artichoke hearts.  Puff pastry.  Fun to make, but a pain to keep the contents in:


Should've posted this in the baking thread if homemade, yo! That thread needs some love!


----------



## leggo PE

Unless the pinwheel was also office bought?


----------



## Supe

Fried shrimp and flounder.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftovers: roast veal tenderloin, sauteed beetgreens &amp; squash, and pan charred soshito peppers


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

large salad and a cookie


----------



## Supe

Old Bay shrimp and wild rice.


----------



## Supe

Beef brisket, gravy, garlic green beans.


----------



## JayKay PE

Costco lime marinated strip steak + Costco quinoa salad.  Both surprisingly tasty and easy to prep.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Pizza with Canadian bacon and pepperoni, carrots, banana, cola.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover homemade mac &amp; cheese (with chickne &amp; kale), leftover fried eggplants &amp; squash, leftover artichokes &amp; butter [fridge clean out since i'll be travelling lol]


----------



## Supe

Pulled pork sandwich, potato salad, Cherry Coke Zero


----------



## FLBuff PE

Chicken burrito, tortilla chips, cherry Pepsi.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

fried eggplant panini from a local place


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

poke bowl from a local place but on greens instead of rice &amp; with extra salmon.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, granola bar, apple


----------



## leggo PE

Piece of leftover homemade pizza with quinoa, roasted sweet potato, and edamame covered with a lemon tahini sauce on the side.


----------



## Supe

Meatloaf, tater tots, Diet Dew


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hawaiian bbq chicken and rice


----------



## Master slacker

scrimp poboy


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

salad: chicken salad, mixed greens, cranberries, red onion, walnuts, balsamic


----------



## Supe

A pair of ground turkey burrito-style wraps with cheese, onion, tomato, chiles, jalapenos, and some kind of ranch sauce.


----------



## kevo_55

"Burrito-style?" Should I even dare to ask what that means assuming this is your work's cafeteria?


----------



## Supe

kevo_55 said:


> "Burrito-style?" Should I even dare to ask what that means assuming this is your work's cafeteria?


Basically a rolled up taco, not what I'd consider a full-blown burrito with rice, lettuce, etc.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

sushi and miso soup because my boss wanted a happy lunch and I'm easily swayed when sushi is involved.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> A pair of ground turkey burrito-style wraps with cheese, onion, tomato, chiles, jalapenos, and some kind of ranch sauce.






Supe said:


> Basically a rolled up taco, not what I'd consider a full-blown burrito with rice, lettuce, etc.


Still sounds pretty good, though...


----------



## Supe

I've had worse, but our cafeteria doesn't set a very high bar.  The current guy is still magnitudes better than the guy he replaced, though.  He's pretty limited by the fact that he only has ovens, no stove/flat top/fryer, etc.


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover grilled veggies (mushroom, Bell pepper, and red onion) over cilantro lime rice and beans with a delicious avocado herb chimmichurri sauce, plus an apple!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Our annual company potluck is today.


----------



## Supe

Haddock, shrimp, and crab meat.  Ate that instead of engineering pizza party to save my cheat meal for tomorrow.  Stupid life choices.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> Haddock, shrimp, and crab meat.  Ate that instead of engineering pizza party to save my cheat meal for tomorrow.  Stupid life choices.


----------



## Supe

The funny part, is that this was to celebrate the completion of several project milestones.  We got an e-mail saying that all contracts for two of the suppliers were done, and we were all singing hallelujah that we didn't have to deal with them anymore.  It wasn't even 24 hours later that we received more procedures from one of the suppliers to review for a new contract.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> The funny part, is that this was to celebrate the completion of several project milestones.  We got an e-mail saying that all contracts for two of the suppliers were done, and we were all singing hallelujah that we didn't have to deal with them anymore.  It wasn't even 24 hours later that we received more procedures from one of the suppliers to review for a new contract.


Yep...par for the course, sadly.


----------



## Supe

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yep...par for the course, sadly.


Historically we've been lucky enough to put about half our suppliers out of business, so that doesn't usually happen.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Supe said:


> Historically we've been lucky enough to put about half our suppliers out of business, so that doesn't usually happen.


Sounds like you work for a much bigger company than I do, so that would make sense.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Supe said:


> Haddock, shrimp, and crab meat.  Ate that instead of engineering pizza party to save my cheat meal for tomorrow.  Stupid life choices.


I would much rather haddock, shrimp, and crab meat to a pizza party. But I am from coastal New England and my first job was the cashier at my grandfather's fish market so I'm likely biased.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I would much rather haddock, shrimp, and crab meat to a pizza party. But I am from coastal New England and my first job was the cashier at my grandfather's fish market so I'm likely biased.


I don't think @Supe's work cafeteria is quite at the same standard as you grandfather's fish market is/was...


----------



## leggo PE

And now, leftover whole wheat spaghetti alfredo (with cashew/pecorino romano alfredo sauce) with sundried tomatoes and spinach, and an apple.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> I don't think @Supe's work cafeteria is quite at the same standard as you grandfather's fish market is/was...


This would be more akin to your grandfather working the clearance freezer at Walmart.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't think @Supe's work cafeteria is quite at the same standard as you grandfather's fish market is/was...


Did not realize it was from the cafeteria. I would probably not eat that then lol


----------



## Master slacker

I don't know what y'all have against pizza parties.  I rather enjoy them.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Master slacker said:


> I don't know what y'all have against pizza parties.  I rather enjoy them.


I don't mind pizza parties. But we have a lot of lunch meetings with pizza. And the admin only orders from 2 places so it gets old.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> I don't know what y'all have against pizza parties.  I rather enjoy them.


No qualms here.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't mind pizza parties. But we have a lot of lunch meetings with pizza. And the admin only orders from 2 places so it gets old.


Agreed on this. I appreciate the pizza, but it can get old for reasons mentioned above.

Recently, we've tried to diversify our lunch meeting food options, but it's mainly only gotten us boxed sandwich lunches instead.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Recently, we've tried to diversify our lunch meeting food options, but it's mainly only gotten us boxed sandwich lunches instead.


Haha. This seems like management retaliation.


----------



## leggo PE

Haha, well my company only has 11 people... So management isn't that far removed from anything/anyone.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Agreed on this. I appreciate the pizza, but it can get old for reasons mentioned above.
> 
> Recently, we've tried to diversify our lunch meeting food options, but it's mainly only gotten us boxed sandwich lunches instead.


that sucks



leggo PE said:


> Haha, well my company only has 11 people... So management isn't that far removed from anything/anyone.


We're in a similar place - at least team wise.

If it's just our team, our direct manager lets us rotate through different places - so we've gotten thai food, poke, sandwiches, etc. When it's the whole office or someone is visiting from our other offices, we get pizza lol


----------



## ME_VT_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't mind pizza parties. But we have a lot of lunch meetings with pizza. And the admin only orders from 2 places so it gets old.


oh man..pizza parties are the kitties titties


----------



## Supe

Chef's salad with grilled chicken and honey mustard dressing, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, apple, granola bar


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

sushi because the thought of week old leftover chicken drumsticks was not at all appealing.


----------



## Master slacker

week old leftover sushi


----------



## Supe

Two chili dogs, no bun/no cheese, diet green tea.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, apple, granola bar


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

barley, roasted veggies, herb goat cheese, balsamic dressing


----------



## Supe

Turkey with gravy, 3/4 cup of potato salad, grapefruit sparkling water.


----------



## Supe

Bourbon chicken chunks, reduced portion of wild rice, lemon sparking water.


----------



## Supe

BBQ chicken, half order of fries.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

2 slices of pizza: one had mushrooms, balsamic, arugula, and goat cheese. other was tomatoes, garlic, feta, 3 cheese blend, and basil.


----------



## JayKay PE

Boring JK : PB&amp;J on killer bread + apple + raw string beans + packet of almonds


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 2 slices of pizza: one had mushrooms, balsamic, arugula, and goat cheese. other was tomatoes, garlic, feta, 3 cheese blend, and basil.


Was feta part of the three cheese blend? I'm guessing not... So three cheese blend + feta = 4 cheeses!! I love cheese.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Was feta part of the three cheese blend? I'm guessing not... So three cheese blend + feta = 4 cheeses!! I love cheese.


I assume not since they called them out separately on the menu lol.

I think it'd be better with goat cheese or parm over the feta.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Quesadilla and spaghetti squash burrito bowl.


----------



## Supe

Kielbasa with onions/peppers, side of macaroni salad.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover chicken lo mien from a local Thai place - it was ok but I think I'll stick to my usual next time


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> leftover chicken lo mien from a local Thai place - it was ok but I think I'll stick to my usual next time


I love Thai. What is your usual?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I love Thai. What is your usual?


beef vermicelli (sometimes chicken vermicelli)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> beef vermicelli (sometimes chicken vermicelli)


Hmm, i don’t think i’ve ever tried vermicelli.  I usually stick with fried rice, yellow curry, or pad Thai. I’ll have to give it a shot.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hmm, i don’t think i’ve ever tried vermicelli.  I usually stick with fried rice, yellow curry, or pad Thai. I’ll have to give it a shot.


we had folks visiting a couple of weeks ago and we took them there for lunch. one of the guys ordered the fried rice and it was soooooo much food. i think that's what i'll try next time.

i've officially tried pad thai from 4 different places and i'm very meh on it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> i've officially tried pad thai from 4 different places and i'm very meh on it.


Yeah, it can be hit or miss. The noodles have to be cooked just right.

There’s a reason I put each dish in the order I did.


----------



## Supe

Pad Thai needs to be a) spicy, b) saucy, c) cooked so the noodles don't stick together.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Homemade Asian salad with chicken, and miso soup (not homemade). Cherry Cola Zevia.


----------



## Road Guy

Guess I’m going out for lunch today...


----------



## JayKay PE

Is that glass?  In your salad?  WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT?

In other news: JK lunch was chicken chili w/ rice, a bag of peanuts, and a little snack bag of grape tomatoes.  Still think this is too much food and need to get back into portion control again/


----------



## Road Guy

Not intentional - I use mason jars to make meal prep for the week - had to slam on the brakes in traffic and I think the frozen "thing" I keep in the color along with lunch smashed it...


----------



## Supe

Glass vs. salad... I'd rather eat the glass.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## leggo PE

It's gonna be leftover mushroom and arugula goat cheese feta cheese quiche. Not bad for me not particularly liking goat cheese;.


----------



## Supe

Chicken wings and a cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Turkey bacon ranch wrap and onion rings. Iced tea.


----------



## Supe

Baked wings with bourbon hot sauce, half order of pulled pork with no bun, Diet Mountain Dew.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dragon roll, Dragon Roll, DRRAGON ROOOOLLLLLL.

(also, Midwest observation of the day: nobody here seems to know what makes a good sushi roll.  copious amounts of mayo and cream cheese is not the answer).


----------



## Supe

I don't know, spicy mayo could make most dog turds passable.


----------



## JayKay PE

Spicy mayo was not included in the previous statement.  Just.  Normal mayo and cream cheese on their sushi.  I just. ///


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay0914 said:


> cream cheese


Good, good...



JayKay0914 said:


> Normal mayo


----------



## JayKay PE

^^ikr?  Like, the guy making the stuff was so excited when I asked for a dragon roll, knew what it was, and didn't want a ton of mayo on it, just some extra crunch with eel sauce.

The following lady wanted a ton of spicy mayo on a California roll w/ a ton of wasabi.  Which...Doesn't even sound like it tasted good.


----------



## Supe

WTF?  Who puts REGULAR mayo on sushi?


----------



## JayKay PE

MIDWESTERNERS. 

*shakes fist to the sky*

The sushi guys obviously have regular mayo, so they can mix/make spicy mayo, but whenever they mentioned it was spicy half the time the people were like, 'can I have regular'?  AND I THINK THEY JUST ROLLED WITH IT.


----------



## Supe

"Ope!  That heat really sneeeeaks up on ya.  Can you go just a teeeensy bit lighter with that sreeeracha sauce?  That'd be super!"


----------



## JayKay PE

^^This is the horror I volunteered for as I walked into the semi-gilded harness of the government wagon.

Hopefully I can transfer after 3-years if their niceness doesn't kill me first.  PEOPLE WERE TALKING IN THE GROCERY STORE.  AND I DON'T THINK THEY EVEN KNEW EACH OTHER.  IT'S MADNESS.


----------



## mudpuppy

JayKay0914 said:


> ^^This is the horror I volunteered for as I walked into the semi-gilded harness of the government wagon.
> 
> Hopefully I can transfer after 3-years if their niceness doesn't kill me first.  PEOPLE WERE TALKING IN THE GROCERY STORE.  AND I DON'T THINK THEY EVEN KNEW EACH OTHER.  IT'S MADNESS.


Welcome to the midwest!  Yes, we talk to each other--there isn't much else to do in the winter dontchyaknow.

And yeah there's lots of bad sushi around, but there's also a few gems.  One of the best I've found is in Houghton, MI, which is the middle of nowhere, but has an old Japanese guy running the place.


----------



## leggo PE

No offense to the Midwest, but I wouldn't get sushi anywhere there...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> No offense to the Midwest, but I wouldn't get sushi anywhere there...


I have a friend from SoCal who lives up here and he refuses to eat sushi anywhere 100+ miles from the coast. IMO, my location is fine, but he still won’t do it.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> No offense to the Midwest, but I wouldn't get sushi anywhere there...


Not even a spicy walleye roll?


----------



## Supe

Meatloaf and side of potato salad, diet green tea for lunch.


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> Not even a spicy walleye roll?


What is this blasphemy?


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover yellow lentil &amp; brown rice spaghetti (from Trader Joe's, surprisingly very tasty!) alfredo with sun-dried tomatoes and spinach, plus an apple.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and grapes


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> No offense to the Midwest, but I wouldn't get sushi anywhere there...


Yeah same.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

double post.


----------



## envirotex

Salad with chicken, pears, figs, and blue cheese. Water.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> No offense to the Midwest, but I wouldn't get sushi anywhere there...


Eh.  A majority of sushi stuff is shipped following landing on US soils, so it's not the freshness that's concerning.  It's more the fact that they've...modified the sushi profile to fit Midwesterner tastes, which is the thing getting me all confused.

I'm going to keep searching, but for right now the new sushi guys who are in the hospital are really open to modifying the rolls so they're, you know, normal, and seemed excited when I was like "crunch, no extra sauces, please keep it clean".


----------



## mudpuppy

Supe said:


> Not even a spicy walleye roll?




Now you're talking!  Maybe some smelt tempura on top and a side of miso sucker soup?

At least we have an endless supply of fresh edamame.  I used to eat the beans right out of the field before I knew there was a fancy name for that.

But seriously, the fish is flown in an delivered daily.  Unless you see it move from the dock to the restaurant, it's not any less fresh here than any other US restaurant.


----------



## JayKay PE

Lunch today: Leftover Indian food!  Lamb saag paneer w/ rice and garlic naan.  Not as spicy as I hoped (I foolishly listened to the waiter when he said get medium instead of going with my gut for spicy), but still very very good.


----------



## Supe

Roast beef sandwich with horseradish sauce, tater salad, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple (GASP!)


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover homemade veggie fried rice + an apple.


----------



## Road Guy

had chipotle brought in for a work lunch, counting down the hours until i get some type of illness 

- but ate very little!


----------



## Supe

Sesame chicken, diet Dew.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J and an apple


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

kuri squash soup!


----------



## envirotex

Leftover tacos from Taco Tuesday. 

I haven't had a Mountain Dew in forever, or any soda.  That sounds really good right now.


----------



## JayKay PE

I had a free gyro from a food truck for employee appreciation day.  It was...adequate.  Fries were more exciting than the gyro.


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover homemade veggie pizza!


----------



## Master slacker

envirotex said:


> I haven't had a Mountain Dew in forever, or any soda.


TF is a "soda"?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> TF is a "soda"?


I think they’re referring to “baking soda.” Come to think of it, I haven’t had any in awhile, either...last time it gave me incessant hiccups.


----------



## envirotex

Master slacker said:


> TF is a "soda"?


You know...a coke.


----------



## Master slacker

envirotex said:


> You know...a coke.


Now we're talking the same language


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> Now we're talking the same language


What kind of coke do you want, Mountain dew?


----------



## kevo_55

You mean pop, right?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

kevo_55 said:


> You mean pop, right?


Obviously, he means “pop soda.”


----------



## Road Guy

Master slacker said:


> Now we're talking the same language


^this


----------



## JayKay PE

Lunch today: last of the chicken chili + rice, grape tomatoes.  I really think I'm doing PB&amp;J for the rest of the week.  Just need something "normal" since I've noticed my appetite not being as crazy big during the day.


----------



## Supe

Small meatball sub and a piece of fish (opted for two small entrees rather than very carb-ish sides).


----------



## Master slacker

Hamburger and fries from local joint.  Diet Coke to dilute.


----------



## Supe

Two brats on a bed of sauerkraut (no buns), Diet Coke.


----------



## leggo PE

I looooove sauerkraut! I approve of the brats + sauerkraut for sure!


----------



## Master slacker

Fried shrimp, fries, roll, cole slaw, and a Coke Zero (out of DC  ldman: )


----------



## JayKay PE

PB&amp;J, pack of peanuts, apple, + grape tomatoes.  Need more veggies.


----------



## Supe

Carolina pulled pork sandwich, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## txjennah PE

We're supposed to get lunch ordered in for a work call. But the call isn't until 1 pm.  HOW WILL I LIVE


----------



## Supe

I'm damn near ready for DINNER at 1 pm.  That's madness.


----------



## JayKay PE

Lunch = protein shake + cucumber + apple + fruit skin gummy thing (probs not healthy at all).  Also copious amounts of teaaaa.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunch is to be (in a few hours).... Leftover pasta with chicken sausage and veggie sauce!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Leftover homemade yellow curry (w/chicken, potato’s, and carrots) and rice, with a cherry coke zevia.


----------



## Master slacker

Yesterday was BBQ everything.


----------



## Road Guy

We had an interview for a big job at 1:30 yesterday - big boss wanted to take everyone to lunch before the interview - at some BBQ place - I can’t ever eat before I have to do a presentation so I just had a coke and some rolls- everyone else was chowing down- 

Weird to me... I’d either throw up or have to take a deuce if I ate a full plate of bbq before a interview


----------



## JayKay PE

Lunch was leftover drunken noodles.  Place I went to last night with a meetup resulted in me finding spicy food in Indiana!  Granted, I had to get 'Thai hot' on the scale of mild, medium, hot, That hot, and it's still not as spicy as at home, but it's got some heat!  And it's wonderful!


----------



## txjennah PE

Lean Cuisine Fried Rice. No bueno.


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> I’d either throw up or have to *take a deuce* if I ate a full plate of bbq before a interview


"take" or "drop"?


----------



## Master slacker

Forgot to add.  I had fried chicken.  All the fried chicken.


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover southwestern inspired roasted veggie salad thing, plus an apple.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Leftover cold Thai, half an apple, sour patch kids


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I had soup!  butternut squash potato leek poured into a Hydroflask. It was room temp at best


----------



## Master slacker

Yesterday was BBQ brisket, baked beans, collard greens, fried okra, and diet coke.

Today PB&amp;J, apple, banana


----------



## JayKay PE

Today is a Costco-meal day: quinoa salad + chopped kale salad + mixed grape tomatoes.

I should be disgusted, but since I made it this morning while in a rush, I'll take it.


----------



## Supe

Leftover hamburger.


----------



## Supe

Chef salad with roast beef, eggs, onion, jalapenos, blue cheese crumbles, and ranch dressing.  I picked out the cucumbers and cherry tomatoes.  Lipton diet green tea.


----------



## JayKay PE

SUSHIsushisushisushiSUSHI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

"Kitchen sink" vegetable soup. Extra Harissa.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, tortilla chips, and apple


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover veggie taco bowl + an apple.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, tortilla chips, granola bar, and apple


----------



## Supe

Sausage, peppers, and onions on a bun, side portion of baked orange chicken (not breaded), Diet Coke.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Meal prep. "Kitchen sink" veggie stew.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunch today is going to be leftover tofu stirfry + an apple.


----------



## Supe

Grilled chicken wrap, side of mac and cheese, Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

last day of my homemade curry!


----------



## JayKay PE

Snacked on apple/peanuts/got sbux during the day.  Lunch = kale salad + grapes.  Feeling really full, so prob won't finish grapes.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, popcorn, banaynay, granola bar, Halloween Hershey fun size bar


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J, popcorn, banaynay, granola bar, Halloween Hershey fun size bar


Does you banaynay whip?  Or does it naynay?


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover beans and greens quesadilla and homemade Mexican rice, plus an apple.


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay PE said:


> Does you banaynay whip?  Or does it naynay?


Only my orange whips


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> Only my orange whips


WE DOT BOTH KINDS OF MUSIC HERE IN THE LUNCH THREAD, COUNTRY AND WESTERN!  *shakes fist*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

butternut squash potato leek soup


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, torilla chips, banaynay, Halloween Reese's cup


----------



## Supe

Pulled pork and beanie weenies, Diet Coke.


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> Pulley pork and beanie weenies, Diet Coke.


What an interesting sounding lunch.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> What an interesting sounding lunch.


Corrected, it was actually pulled pork.  No spinning wheels and ropes involved.


----------



## kevo_55

Yesterday: In-n out double-double, (animal style) &amp; fries.

I'm sorry Culver's but you no longer have the best burgers.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

flu fighter chicken stew from run fast eat slow


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, rice cake, pear, Reese's mini PB cup


----------



## leggo PE

Not really meal-prepped at all, due to a late deadline last night and improving on dinner. So!

Lunch today is about to be a salami sandwich on olive bread with tomato, avocado, mustard, avocado mayo, an extra slice of the olive bread, and an apple.


----------



## Road Guy

not proud of it but I grabbed a hot dog from costco today - but damn was it good!

Had a mango chicken salad in the car, may have to make that a late afternoon snack!


----------



## Supe

Two andouille sausages from JJ's.


----------



## JayKay PE

Had leftover Arabic food from dinner last night.  Delicious rice and lammmmb.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Amy's chunky vegetable soup from a can. Added half a bag of frozen mixed veggies and half a can of cannellini beans.


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover shakshuka with feta. Added in sweet Italian sausage and served with a whole wheat pita. SO GOOD.


----------



## Supe

Italian sausage, chicken salad sandwich, Diet Dew.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, granola bar, apple


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Leftover shakshuka with feta. Added in sweet Italian sausage and served with a whole wheat pita. SO GOOD.


What do you make your shakshouka in?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What do you make you shakshouka in?


My 10" cast iron pan.

Yes, I know, supposedly you're not supposed to put heavily tomato-y things in cast iron pans for the fear of the acidity unseasoning the pan. But, we don't make this all the time and always make sure to properly clean the pan afterwards, and have not seen any ill effects on the pan!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Neato, thanks! I forgot this dish even existed so I shall try!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Neato, thanks! I forgot this dish even existed so I shall try!


If you're hungry like me, double the eggs from 4 to 8! This is my base recipe: https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1014721-shakshuka-with-feta?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIsJLMhPL75QIVVRx9Ch3EbQyDEAAYASAAEgJyBPD_BwE&amp;gclsrc=aw.ds

Only changes are adding the sausage, doubling the eggs, and serving with something (pita, naan, bread) to sop up the yummy sauces.


----------



## Supe

Tuna salad sandwich, side of potato salad, Diet Green Tea.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DOWN. I've doubled my exercise about 4 months ago and keeping it up so I've found that I'm hungry. All. The. Flippin'. Time. So, this helps fasho!

Edit: Sorry, didn't mean to get too far OT. We can discuss on the cooking thread.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Half can of vegetarian refried beans, 2 corn tortillas, salsa, 2 eggs.


----------



## Master slacker

Alcohol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Master slacker said:


> Alcohol


This. This is the solution.


----------



## Master slacker

Us yes it is


----------



## leggo PE

Lunch for coworker's farewell was a pulled porked carnitas burger with Jack cheese, avocado and jalapeno, and a side salad. Apps were fried cheese curds and tater tots.

Very out of leggo's normal lunch realm but quite tasty!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Huevos rancheros and chicken soup with extra chopped veggies. Missed breakfast so lunch was a little larger than usual.


----------



## envirotex

Cup of store brand tomato soup. Three squares of Hershey's dark chocolate.


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover instant pot "taco soup". But without any of the trimmings (Greek yogurt, avocado, crushed tortilla chips, hot sauce, cilantro) + an apple + a handful of potato chips.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, doritos, dos appleos, and granola bar


----------



## JayKay PE

Quinoa salad + banana + grape tomatoes + slice of thawed out sweet potato pie.

The pie I feel tastes better after it's been frozen once.


----------



## User1

chicken and veggies


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

3 bean + veggie soup


----------



## NikR_PE

Al pastor burrito

@jaykay why so sad?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> Al pastor burrito


Oh snap, that sounds bomb.


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Oh snap, that sounds bomb.


'twas


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Burger and cornbread from local barbecue place.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Hopefully the lunch thread will be brought back soon.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> Al pastor burrito
> 
> @jaykay why so sad?


b/c i dun haev that in mah belly


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> b/c i dun haev that in mah belly


That is sad. If you ever make it to Chicago, I will buy you one


----------



## JayKay PE

Grape tomatoes + quinoa salad + leek and potato soup

I am ultra full, which means gym will...be interesting later tonight.


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover lentil salad over greens + an apple.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bento box assortment.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Bento box assortment.


Pics or it didn’t happen.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen.


Apologies, I'm not yet a food picture person... Maybe I will learn someday.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I was told I need to get The Instagram?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I was told I need to get The Instagram?


Yes, you really should get the IG.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

mystery soup which turned out to be potato leek soup.

and a slice of apple pie.

gram sent me home with a whole pie, just for me. and i don't need nor want a whole pie so I brought it to work to share


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, tortilla chips, apple, Halloween M&amp;M's.


----------



## Supe

Stuffed pepper (ground beef &amp; rice), side of mac and cheese, Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## JayKay PE

More leek soup + quinoa salad + grape tomatoes

Going to make some veggies this evening so I have a veggie with my other meals going forward.


----------



## Road Guy

Made some extra chicken and steak kabobs, with rice  last night so bringing the leftovers to work today..... &amp; probably tomorrow!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Stewed vegetable glop.


----------



## Supe

Sliced ham, side of ravioli, generic Diet Coke.


----------



## JayKay PE

Kale salad + some carrots

Some people at work got BBQ.  It made eating healthy a very sad pursuit.  T_T


----------



## leggo PE

It's going to be leftover veggie pizza (homemade sourdough pizza dough a la leggo's husband for the win!) + an apple.


----------



## Supe

Chicken teriyaki over wild rice, regular Coca Cola (was craving one today, don't know why).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Broth with mixed veggies and cannellini beans tossed in. LOTS OF COFFEE.


----------



## leggo PE

I forgot, my leftover pizza had pepperoni on it. Yessss!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Donated spaghetti w/ ground beef + mushrooms + garlic + sauce, carrots, and tea.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Donated spaghetti w/ ground beef + mushrooms + garlic + sauce, carrots, and tea.


...whut is "donated" spaghetti? Sounds good though!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> ...whut is "donated" spaghetti?


Someone in my department keeps making huge things of food and bringing it in to feed her and her boyfriend, but she also makes it to share.  She asked if I wanted any and I said yes.  Spaghetti trumps salad any day of the week.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

More vegetable glop today. Looks ugly, tastes good.


----------



## Supe

Honey dijon chicken, Diet Dr. Pepper


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Is the lunch thread back... yet????


----------



## leggo PE

Audi driver said:


> Is the lunch thread back... yet????


Clearly not...

I had leftover carrot soup with lemon tahini and crisped chickpeas, with a warmed pita and an apple (would you expect anything less from me??). It was great! Here's the recipe I used exactly, except I didn't have any coriander so I subbed in 1/2 tsp "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!": https://smittenkitchen.com/2013/01/carrot-soup-with-tahini-and-crisped-chickpeas/

The most annoying thing was slicing all the carrots. 2 lbs of carrots is a lot of carrots.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Leek soup (nod to @JayKay PE) and super dangerous cheesy garlic focaccia.


----------



## JayKay PE

I had chickpeas for a snack earlier, so wasn't too hungry. JK Lunch = half my kale salad +  some baby carrots + slice of sweet potato pie w/ whipped cream.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> I had chickpeas for a snack earlier, so wasn't too hungry. JK Lunch = half my kale salad +  some baby carrots + slice of sweet potato pie w/ whipped cream.


Were your chickpeas roasted and seasoned? I made some the other night to top my carrot soup, and then ate the rest of them as a snack just by themselves. They were super tasty and so easy to make, I was thinking about making them more regularly to have as a snack.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Pizza and coffee.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Were your chickpeas roasted and seasoned? I made some the other night to top my carrot soup, and then ate the rest of them as a snack just by themselves. They were super tasty and so easy to make, I was thinking about making them more regularly to have as a snack.


I mean, yes, but I didn't make them myself?  I bought a huge bag of roasted chickpeas with sea salt from Costco a while ago, thought I lost the bag in the move, and recently found them again.  I looooove them so much.  Def want to attempt to make them on my own once I get through this huge bag, but they're a nice, easy, snack that I feel I can eat like half a cup and be full!


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, pretzels, granola bar, apple


----------



## Supe

Mini meatball sub, potato salad, Coca Cola.


----------



## JayKay PE

JK lunch = eye round stew + rice + Hawaiian dinner roll (nobody else is eating them in the office and I love them so much).

@Supe u sem difrent


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> JK lunch = eye round stew + rice + Hawaiian dinner roll (nobody else is eating them in the office and I love them so much).
> 
> @Supe u sem difrent


Just being festive.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Crêpe salée (ham &amp; Swiss cheese, yum).

@JayKay PE Hawaiian dinner rolls are pure danger. They add to my rolls...


----------



## leggo PE

It's gonna be a kale Caesar salad with chicken + an apple.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Crêpe salée (ham &amp; Swiss cheese, yum).
> 
> @JayKay PE Hawaiian dinner rolls are pure danger. They add to my rolls...


My family is not allowed to buy them at warehouses anymore because we'll just mindlessly butter/eat them, add a meat/eat them, without realizing a whole package is gone!


----------



## Austenite

Burrito


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> They add to my rolls


haha. Totally agree


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

had leftover chickpea ratatouille and a slice of my english muffin bread


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, pretzel sticks, granola bar, apple


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chicken noodle soup, extra veggies.


----------



## leggo PE

Last piece of leftover pizza (with bacon!!), last of the carrot soup I made the other day, and an apple.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Office holiday potluck....which I skipped. Had veggie soup and scored a few bits of ham.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, pretzels, granola bar, apple


----------



## ashmur90

Corner bakery cookie, fancy hamburger that my boss paid for, and sweet potato fries.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover tuna, veg from last night


----------



## Orchid PE

FL Navel Orange, Tuna pouch.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> FL Navel Orange, Tuna pouch.


...I know you didn't, but I have to ask: mixed together?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...I know you didn't, but I have to ask: mixed together?


I'm not going to say. There's got to be _some_ mystery between us.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

soup! lol

it continues


----------



## Orchid PE

Apple, 1/4c almonds.


----------



## Orchid PE

FL Navel Orange and Tuna pouch. Maybe together, maybe separate. 

Maybe I peel the orange and twist the peel to get a little orange spritz in my tuna.

Maybe I cut the orange in half and squeeze it in my tuna.

Maybe I eat the tuna and then eat the orange without even peeling it.


----------



## Master slacker

Salad, BBQ chicken, BBQ ribs, baked beans, potato salad, bread puddin', and a diet coke.


----------



## Orchid PE

FL Navel Orange and Tuna pouch.


----------



## leggo PE

It's going to be a pinto bean and collard green quesadilla. So simple to make and so filling and most importantly, tasty. Oh, also an apple.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chili from my freezer. Its one the Cabot recipes (yes the cheese people)


----------



## Master slacker

Oh man.  I just hurt myself.  Crawfish etoufee, chicken and sausage jambalaya, tater salad, baked fish, peach cobbler, and a diet coke.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Veggie soup glop. Nutritious and delicious.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> FL Navel Orange and Tuna pouch.


You forgot your Oxford comma. Otherwise, ew.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You forgot your Oxford comma. Otherwise, ew.


Did I? Or did I not? Only I will know.


----------



## Orchid PE

@JayKay PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 15580
> 
> 
> @JayKay PE


What? No mechanical keyboard??


----------



## Orchid PE

"Accidental"

You miss spam, too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Deleted. What is happening...


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> *disturbing pic snip*
> 
> @JayKay PE


You do these things just to make me sad.  I mean, the rind isn't even candied!  And the tuna chunk to orange ratio is obviously lopsided!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, JK lunch: grape tomatoes + buffalo chicken wrap (made with rotisserie chicken I had kicking around) + apple

...I also ate some ritz crackers at my desk earlier...


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> And the tuna chunk to orange ratio is obviously lopsided!!!


My taste buds say otherwise.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Deleted. What is happening...


I've never been quoted so many times! You made me feel important. Thx.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> What? No mechanical keyboard??


But it is mechanical.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> My taste buds say otherwise.


Your taste buds are a Russian tsar and should be shot in the street.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Your taste buds are a Russian tsar and should be shot in the street.


Don't make me top it off with some sauerkraut.


----------



## Master slacker

Subway steak and cheese (dubble meat whuuuuuuuuut!), Zapp's voodoo chips, diet dr. pepper


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> Subway steak and cheese (dubble meat whuuuuuuuuut!), Zapp's voodoo chips, diet dr. pepper


Good thing you got the diet Dr.Pepper or I would have thought you were enjoying yourself too much


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Deleted. What is happening...


We're you pressing the enter button (to submit a post) more than once because the page wasn't reloading? This has been happening to me recently. On my phone, I'm also having to click links to new pages more than one time to get them to go. It's weird!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> We're you pressing the enter button (to submit a post) more than once because the page wasn't reloading? This has been happening to me recently. On my phone, I'm also having to click links to new pages more than one time to get them to go. It's weird!


Yeah I think that's what was happening. I promise I'm not trying to SPAM a non-SPAM thread.


----------



## Orchid PE

Time for Tuna and Navel Orange.


----------



## Orchid PE

Tuna Pouch and FL Navel Orange.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chicken, veggie, and quinoa soup.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Homemade bone broth. I don't care about the purported health benefits/hocus-pocus, it's just delicious!


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover taco salad + an apple.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Vegetable glop soup. Added some bloomed curry powder and garam masala though. Definitely helped brighten it up.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yellow curry and rice, homemade by the lovely Mrs. Cheb.


----------



## JayKay PE

Kale chopped salad (costco) w/ poppy seed dressing, craisins, walnuts halves + carrots as snack


----------



## NikR_PE

Tuna with green pepper and rice


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Veggie lentil soup, rice, two butter-fried eggs.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Veggie lentil soup, rice, two butter-fried eggs.


Serious question: for the eggs, does your office have a stove, did you buy them, or are you WFH?


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Zapp's voodoo chips


Those things are my kryptonite.  

Leftover steak and a raspberry lime seltzer.


----------



## Orchid PE

Tuna pouch, orange.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Serious question: for the eggs, does your office have a stove, did you buy them, or are you WFH?


I have glass (flat-bottomed) meal-prep containers from Amazon. So, I fried the eggs at home to about 70-80% done (just to get some color, yolk is still runny) and put them on a bed of jasmine rice, and top off with some hot sauce. At the office we have this thing: https://myhotlogic.com/products-hl/hotlogic-8/

So, I just pop it in when I get into the office and it's at about 180-190°F by time I get to it a few hours later. Mmm!

...Soup is from a can. Amy's low sodium. I'm basic.

And, strangely (maybe not, this is an old, old, old gov't office) we actually DO have a full sized electric range in the break room...but no one uses it. I think that would be weird.

Edit: @JayKay PE Ha! We don't have a WFH policy. It's the gov't...


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I have glass (flat-bottomed) meal-prep containers from Amazon. So, I fried the eggs at home to about 70-80% done (just to get some color, yolk is still runny) and put them on a bed of jasmine rice, and top off with some hot sauce. At the office we have this thing: https://myhotlogic.com/products-hl/hotlogic-8/
> 
> So, I just pop it in when I get into the office and it's at about 180-190°F by time I get to it a few hours later. Mmm!
> 
> ...Soup is from a can. Amy's low sodium. I'm basic.
> 
> And, strangely (maybe not, this is an old, old, old gov't office) we actually DO have a full sized electric range in the break room...but no one uses it. I think that would be weird.
> 
> Edit: @JayKay PE Ha! We don't have a WFH policy. It's the gov't...


Lololol, I am gov't too, but we don't have anything fancy like that!  With an ultra cool, slow heat, lunch-thingy!!!  As for soup from a can...I throw that in my desk drawer when I know I have nothing else, but I am def going to be making curry butternut squash soup tomorrow.  Good, thick, soup for winter is so easy to make.  Might make another batch of potato soup (but first I need to check my freezer to make sure I don't have one last container lurching around).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> but first I need to check my freezer to make sure I don't have one last container lurching around


Lol, you mean your batch of like....25 gallons of soup you made last time?? :rotflmao:

Real question: do you throw the curry in midway or do you bloom the spices before the liquids go in? Or both? Or...neither? (Sorry if this should be in the cooking thread, this is live TV, folks)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Tuna pouch, orange.


At this point, 50% of your body composition is probably tuna and citrus.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Lol, you mean your batch of like....25 gallons of soup you made last time?? :rotflmao:
> 
> Real question: do you throw the curry in midway or do you bloom the spices before the liquids go in? Or both? Or...neither? (Sorry if this should be in the cooking thread, this is live TV, folks)


I have eaten all that soup.  I fucking love soup.  It's a liquid with ultra calories and it warms me up from the inside.

For all my stove top soups, I try to make the base of spices (minus salt and pepper) + other aromatics (think onions + garlic + shallots) before I add my liquid and other add-ins.  I usually saute with butter or oil for around 5-minutes/whatev until it smells nice.  Depending on what the base veggie of the soup is (like potato, or squash), I sometimes add them in with the spices to dry rub it/let it soften a bit by semi-steaming it, but usually I just plop the veggies in with the liquid and boil away because I'm lazy.  Not sure I've ever specifically 'bloomed' my spices. I always add salt and pepper later after cooking, since it means I can store it 'unflavored' and I can modify it based on if I'm putting it on rice/mixing it with something else.


----------



## leggo PE

My lunch is going to be a poke bowl! But, should I get the salmon or the spicy tuna?? Referencing the Golden State and the Everybody Loves Spicy Tuna poke bowls from this menu: http://bigfishlittlefishpoke.com/menu.html


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> At this point, 50% of your body composition is probably tuna and citrus.


My head looks like an orange, and my body a tuna.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> My lunch is going to be a poke bowl! But, should I get the salmon or the spicy tuna?? Referencing the Golden State and the Everybody Loves Spicy Tuna poke bowls from this menu: http://bigfishlittlefishpoke.com/menu.html


I'm team Spicy Tuna.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm team Spicy Tuna.


I could also make my own, which is a highly enticing option...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I could also make my own, which is a highly enticing option...


100% agree. But, I also agree that food always tastes better if someone else makes it for you.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> My head looks like an orange, and my body a tuna.


Better than the opposite: body of an orange and a tuna head.


----------



## Orchid PE

Gotta get dem omegaz.


----------



## Orchid PE

I also eat a banana every day, so [insert banana joke here].


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Gotta get dem omegaz.


I just take it in multiple giant fish oil pills.  mmmmm 1800 mg x2 day.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I just take it in multiple giant fish oil pills.  mmmmm 1800 mg x2 day.


I take one of them. Plus some zinc an the D.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I take one of them. Plus some zinc an the D.


Lol, my doctor put me on an aggressive fish oil regime due to really high triglycerides.  I take x2 1g fish oil pills x2 a day.  The pills are the ultra concentrated stuff that is around 900mg of actual omega whatever.  All I know is it dropped my triglycerides from 500+ to around 220 in 2 months and he wants me to stay on them for a while longer.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> aggressive fish oil


Another great punk band name.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> 100% agree. But, I also agree that food always tastes better if someone else makes it for you.


Well, I did end up making my own... Got spicy tuna and salmon, and a variety of other things.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Well, I did end up making my own... Got spicy tuna and salmon, and a variety of other things.


Did you go home for lunch? Or, how did you make it at the office?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Did you go home for lunch? Or, how did you make it at the office?


Haha, I customized a bowl at that restaurant.


----------



## Orchid PE

Tuna pouch, orange, 1/4c almonds.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Tuna pouch, orange, 1/4c almonds.


How many total calories is your lunch?


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR_PE said:


> How many total calories is your lunch?


I guess around 177 cals.


Comment


Item


Qty


C


P


F


Cals


7:00 AM


Banana


1.16


31.3


1.5


0.5


135.5


Breakfast


Milk


1


12.0


8.0


8.0


152.0


 


Whey


1


0.0


25.0


0.0


100.0


 


 


 


0.0


0.0


0.0


0.0


11:00 AM


Tuna Pouch


1


0.0


17.0


0.5


72.5


Lunch


Orange


2


24.0


1.8


0.2


105.0


 


 


 


0.0


0.0


0.0


0.0


2:00 PM


Apple


1


25.0


0.5


0.3


104.7


Snack


Almonds


0.5


15.5


15.0


35.5


441.5


 


 


 


0.0


0.0


0.0


0.0


4:30 PM


Milk


1


12.0


8.0


8.0


152.0


Pre-workout


Whey


1


0.0


25.0


0.0


100.0


 


 


 


0.0


0.0


0.0


0.0


6:00 PM


Protein


25


0.0


25.0


0.0


100.0


Dinner


Carb


25


25.0


0.0


0.0


100.0


 


 


 


144.8


126.8


53.0


1563.2


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good Lord, are you on mega calorie restriction?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Good Lord, are you on mega calorie restriction?


Just a little. According to my tdee, I should be at 2052 calories. According to my whoop strap, I only use 1700-1900 calories depending on the day. So I do have a calorie deficiency, but only a couple hundred to lose a little body fat.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, bag o' mixed nuts, granola bar, apple


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Master slacker said:


> bag o' mixed nuts


Sums up all of EB.


----------



## MA_PE

Cold Panera lemon orzo chicken soup and crackers.  Soup was hot until the fire alarm went off and we had to evacuate the building.   They were working the elevators today.  I suspect there’s a correlation.  PITA


----------



## Supe

Leftover pho from Harris Teeter.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Nothing.


----------



## NikR_PE

Carne Asada and seasoned rice


----------



## leggo PE

Tex-mex style casserole + an apple.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, doritos (cool ranch), granola bar (chocolate chip), apple


----------



## Supe

Chicken wings, Cherry Coke Zero


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Rice and beans. &lt;--after the holidays, this is really quite nice


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, granola bar, and apple


----------



## JayKay PE

Quinoa salad + banana + baby carrots.


----------



## MA_PE

steak tips, peppers and onions, rice, macaroni salad, pita bread.


----------



## leggo PE

Excellent skirt steak with sauteed onions and bell peppers and a cheese enchilada. And a margarita, that was unfortunately pretty sweet (I think due to the agave).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Pastrami French dip, French fries, and unsweetened iced tea. We’re on the road today.


----------



## Supe

Chef's salad with turkey and honey mustard, Diet Dew.


----------



## Master slacker

1/4 muffuletta, potato salad, boudin balls, peach cobbler, and a diet coke


----------



## MadamPirate PE

bubble up chicken chili, an apple and a chocolate chip brownie.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mixed veggies boiled down to mush with some bones from Chinese roast pork. Some beans tossed in for texture. + Cccccccofffffeeeeee...


----------



## Supe

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Mixed veggies boiled down to mush with some bones


----------



## Road Guy

Shit I left my lunch at home 

Guess its a cheat day at Canes!


----------



## JayKay PE

Yesterday: Delicious cheeseburger from workingman's friend (someone at work went).  There were fries and onion rings.  The huge blob of protein was amazing.

Today: quinoa salad + kale salad (mostly to finish up the kale salad before it goes bad)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

yesterday:  lemon &amp; herb chicken sandwich &amp; chips from a local place 

today: leftover homemade meatballs, sauce, and spaghetti squash


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, cool ranch doritos, granola bar, apple, itty bitty diet coke


----------



## Supe

Fish with grilled onions/peppers, half side of mac and cheese (allowed a lunch carb since it's a gym day).


----------



## leggo PE

It was leftover veggie pizza, starting homemade sourdough pizza crust, of course.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, doritos, choco chip granola bar, apple


----------



## JayKay PE

Curry butternut squash soup + last of the quinoa salad.  I want to eat more.  I am so hungry, but I forgot to pack more.  Uggggggh.


----------



## Supe

Hot dog with chili, onion, jalapeno, side of tuna.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

2 hard boiled eggs (which was supposed to be part of breakfast) and moar potato leek soup - made a fresh batch, didn't blend it wicked good so it's a bit chunky lol


----------



## FLBuff PE

Salami and provalone sammich with spinach and pickles, string cheese, yogurt, and gatorade.


----------



## Orchid PE

Tuna pouch, canned chicken breast, orange.


----------



## Supe

Grilled chicken pita, small side of potato salad, Diet Pepsi.


----------



## JayKay PE

bby carrots + crock pot chicken curry + white rice.

Eating out tomorrow night, so much lunches have been an attempt to eat all the food I made on Sunday.  I am sad that I threw it in the freezer because I want more.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

potato leek soup + 2 mangoes


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, "veggie crisps", choco chip granola bar, apple


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Rice, mixed veggies, black bean chicken.


----------



## Violator

Bacon, Turkey Sandwich from Pan-era!


----------



## JayKay PE

curry butternut squash soup (which I spilled on my hand while carrying it back) + bby!carrots


----------



## Supe

Chicken salad wrap, cup of beef soup, Cherry Coke Zero.  The beef soup from the cafeteria was surprisingly one of the best things they've ever had there, I'm actually disappointed I only got a small instead of a large.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, veggie crisps, granola bar, granny smith apple


----------



## JayKay PE

Skirt steak chili + mashed potatoes


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Garden salad with blue cheese crumble and grilled chicken.


----------



## Supe

Small bratwurst with spicy mustard and sauerkraut, no bun, cup of beef and vegetable soup, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

kuri squash soup.

the last one of it's kind I believe.

someone ate my other container of it from the freezer and took the container. i don't really care, it was unmarked, in a container from Chinese take out, and I wasn't looking forward to it. so they did me a favor really. but there is another container of frozen soup in there (also unmarked) that's a couple of shades lighter. So I think it's a case of mistaken identity


----------



## envirotex

M&amp;Ms


----------



## Orchid PE

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J, veggie crisps, granola bar, granny smith apple


Is granny smith your go-to, or are you like me and just get whichever is cheapest on grocery shopping day?


----------



## Orchid PE

Pre-lunch: Tuna.

Lunch: Chicken breast, orange.

Post-lunch: almonds, apple.


----------



## JayKay PE

envirotex said:


> M&amp;Ms


I mean.  Family size or fun size?  This makes a difference.


----------



## Master slacker

Chattaneer PE said:


> Is granny smith your go-to, or are you like me and just get whichever is cheapest on grocery shopping day?


Cannot stand red delicious.  May as well be called "large mushy lump".  I prefer gala, honeycrisp, and fuji.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> kuri squash soup.
> 
> the last one of it's kind I believe.
> 
> someone ate my other container of it from the freezer and took the container. i don't really care, it was unmarked, in a container from Chinese take out, and I wasn't looking forward to it. so they did me a favor really. but there is another container of frozen soup in there (also unmarked) that's a couple of shades lighter. So I think it's a case of mistaken identity


...eat the other soup.  It's a mystery soup.  And it is yours by right.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...eat the other soup.  It's a mystery soup.  And it is yours by right.


i've had enough mystery soup these last few months. plus the whole not eating pork thing - there could be bacon/bacon fat in there.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Speaking of soup, made meal prep for the week: chicken and rice soup

This recipe: https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/chicken-rice-soup

I made it mostly the same as the recipe but I still had a bunch of older carrots, celery, and onion so I started the batch with a basic mirepoix just to use up the veggies. Also added some minced Thai chili peppers.


----------



## envirotex

JayKay PE said:


> I mean.  Family size or fun size?  This makes a difference.


Neither...the regular 1.69 oz bag size...peanut. Because, you know, protein.


----------



## Supe

Tuna wrap, side of pulled pork, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## leggo PE

Should I have the rest of the lentil walnut loaf with mashed potatoes (Yukon gold mmm) or the sourdough quiches with bacon, kale, and mushrooms?


----------



## Ble_PE

leggo PE said:


> Should I have the rest of the lentil walnut loaf with mashed potatoes (Yukon gold mmm) or the sourdough quiches with bacon, kale, and mushrooms?


Yes.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, cheeto puffs, granola bar, green apple


----------



## Supe

Chopped steak with onion, small scoop of horseradish mashed potatoes, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## JayKay PE

Korean ground beef + jasmine rice + a couple handfuls of bby!carrots stuffed into my face while waiting for the microwave to finish heating up former food items.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, cheeto puffs, *KIIIII**IIIII**IING* *CAAA**AAAA**AAAKE*, apple


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J, cheeto puffs, *KIIIII**IIIII**IING* *CAAA**AAAA**AAAKE*, apple


Did you get the baby?? Report!

Edit: Soondubu for lunch. Yum.


----------



## Master slacker

No baby today!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

strawberries &amp; cottage cheese - I didn't cook last night and realized I had cottage cheese, strawberries, and blueberries that were all going to go bad soon. and i'm trying to reduce my food waste. so yeah.


----------



## Supe

Slice of meatloaf, Cherry Coke Zero.  None of the sides looked appealing today, so I'm going to add one of my 80 calorie spicy tuna pouches into my mid-day snack.


----------



## JayKay PE

Forgot to cook/make food last night for lunches, so I had bowl of Progresso for lunch.

I have a loaf of bread in my freezer that I never eat (I don't really eat...bread anymore?  I like tortillas better?), so maybe I'll make a PB&amp;J sandwich for lunch tomorrow/attempt to get rid of the bread this week so I have more freezer space?  I hate having stuff in my freezer that I don't use.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, spicy sweet chili doritos, choco chip granola bar, apple


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> spicy sweet chili doritos


I love those things.  Second in my book only to Zapp's Voodoo chips.


----------



## Supe

Some kind of barbecue-ish chunks of chicken and a Cherry Coke Zero.  Good thing I wasn't very hungry today anyways.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Vegetable glop, but added some bacon.


----------



## Supe

Some terrible green beans because "I'm upposta eat my veggibles", followed by a bacon black and bleu burger to wash the taste out of my mouth.  Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, spicy sweet chili doritos, choco chip granola bar, apple


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Thai fried rice with shrimp from a local place.


----------



## Supe

Italian sausage link, small side of vegetable noodle soup.


----------



## Supe

Sliced ham, 1/2 cup of mac and cheese, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## Road Guy

not lunchtime yet but I configured this myself.







I used to make this with pasta and cooked peppers but I switched out the pasta for more peppers (now uncooked), half a chicken breast (hard to see but its in there) some feta cheese, "fancy" olives, and some red onion.

Pretty filling, decent amount of protein..


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, doritos, PB choco chip granola bar, apple... and maybe some of that king cake that some vendor dropped off in the kitchen...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

large salad, one of my homemade pretzels (was a pre-lunch snack when I went home to check on Moo).


----------



## JayKay PE

kale salad + dressing/cranberry/sunflower seed mix + baby carrots + nut/fruit trail mix + espresso brownie (I figured I deserved one)


----------



## Supe

Terrible, TERRIBLE turkey meatloaf, 1/2 side of baked beans, Cherry Coke Zero.  Easily a top 5 cafeteria worst, didn't know it was turkey meatloaf until after I got it.  It had all the flavor of blown cellulose insulation that's well past its prime.


----------



## Master slacker

Double deck bacon cheezburger with fries... F...


----------



## Ble_PE

Homemade pinto beans with ham and rice. It's going to be a musical afternoon!!  :fart:


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> kale salad + dressing/cranberry/sunflower seed mix + baby carrots


Fix'd.  Planning on getting a slice of Costco pizza for dinner (since I'll be near one), so didn't want to go overboard for lunch.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Master slacker said:


> Double deck bacon cheezburger with fries... F...


That's what you get for deviating from the plan!

Leftover eight treasure fried rice, string cheese, yogurt, Gatorade


----------



## Orchid PE

100g of chicken breast, orange.


----------



## leggo PE

Leftovers from the baked potato bar I prepared for the SB. So, a quarter of a baked potato and a full baked sweet potato with various toppings, including added edamame and half an avocado. Topped with some sour cream and salsa, and served with an apple, of course.


----------



## Supe

Stuffed pepper that wasn't very good (had some crunchy bits in it that I suspect was rice that hadn't fully cooked), side of green beans, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

potato leek soup, sourdough biscuit, and a salmon epic bar


----------



## JayKay PE

Kale salad...but I didn't finish it since my stomach is still feeling iffy.  Little snack bag of grape tomatoes.

Deciding if I want Costco pizza tonight, a different fast food, the beef stew I have in my fridge, or if I should finish my salad tonight for dinner.  I really want something..unhealthy tonight.  I'm thinking pizza slice just to have a pizza slice.


----------



## Supe

Two small mustard/rosemary crusted pork chops, side scoop of chicken salad, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## Road Guy

had the same thing at the top of this page that Supe didnt like


----------



## JayKay PE

Beef stew + rice + grape tomatoes + carrots

Also, my beef stew is never...a soup?  Like, it has liquid, but never enough to suspend items?  Maybe it'd be more beef gravy?


----------



## Supe

Baked chicken in a tortilla with hot sauce, bowl of beef soup.


----------



## Road Guy

The wife made me some fajita bowls but I am suspecting there is cauliflower rice involved 

But I brought some spicy habanero ranch to drown it out..


----------



## JayKay PE

PB&amp;J on killer bread + cucumber slices + baby carrots


----------



## leggo PE

TJ's lentil wrap + apple.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;B(anana), chips, PB granola bar, apple


----------



## JayKay PE

bby!carrots + chicken butter curry w/ jasmine rice.

Still ultra hungry (have no idea why?).  Going to drink water.


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay PE said:


> Still ultra hungry (have no idea why?).


mm hmm...


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> mm hmm...


NO BABIES.  GET THAT "MM HMM" OUT OF HERE.


----------



## Supe

Bibigo chicken teriyaki microwave bowl, granola bar, peach tea generic Crystal Light.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, chips, granola bar, celery sticks, apple


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> NO BABIES.  GET THAT "MM HMM" OUT OF HERE.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chicken breast, orange, almonds, apple.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Panera. Seasonal greens salad with chicken.


----------



## Supe

Toasted peppered turkey and pastrami sandwich with onions and cheese, cup of chicken soup, fake crystal light fruit punch.


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> Toasted peppered turkey and pastrami sandwich with onions and cheese, cup of chicken soup, fake crystal light fruit punch.


Geez us H, son.  Your walls are going to peel by the time you leave today.

PB&amp;J, all-season crackers, granola bar, apple


----------



## Road Guy

Ran out of meal prep - defin need a cheat day -was thinking of either going to Canes ( sort of like a popeyes) for chicken fingers or go someplace I can sneak a shot of tequila and some chips / salsa?


----------



## JayKay PE

Same as yesterday:

bby!carrots + butter chicken curry w/ jasmine rice.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> Ran out of meal prep - defin need a cheat day -was thinking of either going to Canes ( sort of like a popeyes) for chicken fingers or go someplace I can sneak a shot of tequila and some chips / salsa?


We did a steakhouse for our cheat day.  Kept with a side salad and broccoli, but that big slab of prime rib sure hit the spot.


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> Ran out of meal prep - defin need a cheat day -was thinking of either going to Canes ( sort of like a popeyes) for chicken fingers ...


Not really the same, TBH.  Cane's &gt; Popeye's &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; all other chicken places.

Can you order with "no slaw, extra toast" at Popeye's?  Nein!


----------



## Road Guy

but Popeye's biscuit &gt; the toast....

For me neither beats a Zaxbys in Georgia though

I feel that if I respond to there whitty question with an answer that rhymes I should get a discount - for example when they say "Hey Hey hey what kind of chicken you pickin?" if I respond with yo yo yo give me the 3 box combo to go, like I should get some sort of free sauce or something extra?

I ended up going to this out of the way Mexican place, had a skinny margarita and some other unhealthy stuff..


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> but Popeye's biscuit &gt; the toast....


True  



Road Guy said:


> For me neither beats a Zaxbys in Georgia though


False


----------



## Orchid PE

Venison, white rice.

Apple, almonds.

Chicken, orange.


----------



## Supe

Small meatball sub (on a hot dog bun), side scoop of stuffing (that was kind of dry/crumbly so I didn't finish it).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover roast chicken &amp; risotto


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover kale + quinoa + sweet potato salad with a lemon tahini dressing + apple


----------



## Supe

Corn dog, small side of pulled pork.  The corn dog was ridiculously good for being a cafeteria corn dog.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

poke bowl from a local place: did double salmon and had it over mixed greens instead of rice


----------



## FLBuff PE

Pastrami sandwich on marble rye, small (SMALL!) bag o' chips and a pickle from a local sandwich shop.


----------



## Supe

Cajun baked chicken and rice, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## Ble_PE

Homemade basil fried rice with dates for dessert.


----------



## JayKay PE

Forgot about lent/couldn't fast because I didn't bulk up on Fat Tuesday...lunch = bby!carrots + minestrone soup

...I really wanted to eat chicken soup instead.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Knew it was Lent, but I'm not Catholic. Leftover marinated steak sandwich with smoked cheddar, lettuce, carrots, onion, horseradish and Dijon. Cheese stick, yogurt, and Gatorade.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

creamy spinach and tomato linguine

grapes

ritz crackers

water


----------



## Supe

Two hot dogs with kraut, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## Ble_PE

Leftover breakfast casserole with chicken sausage.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

The saddest chipotle order in the entire world. I'll tell you what's NOT in it. 

Rice

Sour cream

Guacamole

Fun


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The last of the leftover chicken &amp; risotto. v happy to not eat this for a 5th time this week


----------



## FLBuff PE

Leftover BBQ from last night. I believe that I win this thread today.


----------



## Road Guy

I ran out of meal prep, was in the line to try the popeyes chicken sandwich and then opted for a burrito bowl from Qdoba - sans rice, extra beans


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, doritos, granola bar, apple


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover garlic &amp; parm chicken, roasted beets, and some peas


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> PB&amp;J, doritos, granola bar, apple


This sounds amazing.

JK lunch: corned beef + veggies (potatoes, carrots, + onions) + cucumbers


----------



## Supe

Leftover grilled chicken, rice, hot sauce, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## Orchid PE

Goulash, but with rice instead of noodles.

Chicken breast, orange.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover wings (homemade, not fried), celery, snow peas, mini Cadbury eggs


----------



## Supe

Hot dogs, cup of Manhattan clam chowder.


----------



## JayKay PE

It was a birthday thing today @ work!

Lunch = chicken fried rice (cauliflower rice) + crock pot peppers and corn + fresh chicken egg rolls (fried on the conference room table).  Followed it with some peanut butter cookies that I made for the party, which came out really good considering I was ultra tired when I made them last night!


----------



## JayKay PE

Lunch = corned beef crock pot veggies (no actual corned beef) + grape tomatoes + cucumbers

Actually feel very full?  Not sure why since it's all veggies.  Def going to the gym tonight for strength training, so might try to eat something else before 4:30pm?


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> Lunch = corned beef crock pot veggies (no actual corned beef) + grape tomatoes + cucumbers
> 
> Actually feel very full?  Not sure why since it's all veggies.  Def going to the gym tonight for strength training, so might try to eat something else before 4:30pm?


Just snort two lines of preworkout and hit the ground running.

Roast beef with horseradish sauce, scoop of red skinned mashed potatoes, cup of Manhattan clam chowder.  Better than yesterday since the veggies were cooked more.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Just snort two lines of preworkout and hit the ground running.
> 
> Roast beef with horseradish sauce, scoop of red skinned mashed potatoes, cup of Manhattan clam chowder.  Better than yesterday since the veggies were cooked more.


Lol, maybe I'll grab that musclepharm and go to town!

Also, I love Manhattan clam chowder and your lunch sounds amazing yet again.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, maybe I'll grab that musclepharm and go to town!
> 
> Also, I love Manhattan clam chowder and your lunch sounds amazing yet again.


It's amazing, kind of in the way that TV dinners look/sounding amazing on the box...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Healthy Choice - Beef, broccoli, and brown rice

Banana and Grapes

Strawberry Banana Yogurt


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

part of a snack bag of pretzels (they have a very strong unidentifiable taste) and soup!


----------



## JayKay PE

Forgot about Lent...

Fajita chicken + fajita veggies + pinch of cheese + grape tomatoes + banananananananananana


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Healthy Choice: Meatball Marinara

Grapes and yogurt

(Wasn't paying attention and ate half of my snack) 1/2 of a Special K Pastry Bar


----------



## Supe

Leftover grilled chicken thighs.


----------



## JayKay PE

I foolishly forgot that I bought a 16oz container of spring mix salad from Costco.

Lunch = said salad mix w/ poppy seed dressing, craisins, and walnut halves + grape tomatoes

I hate salad.  I hate being healthy.  I hate green stuff.  Blah blah blerhg belh bleh.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, TJ's ghost pepper chips, PB and chocolate granola bar, two (2) apples


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

slice of pizza from a local place ("free" pizza at work) plus more soup (this is the batch i didn't blend too well. just got a chunk of potato)


----------



## JayKay PE

Lunch = said salad mix w/ poppy seed dressing, craisins, and walnut halves + red pepper

Slooooowly working through the giant container of spring mix.  Slowly but surely.


----------



## Supe

A hot dog and a corn dog, Cherry Coke Zero.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, Zapp's VooDoo Heat chips, granola bar, two (2) tiny apples


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Zapp's VooDoo Heat chips


Best.  Chips.  Ever. (Along with the original VooDoo chips.)


----------



## Master slacker

Supe said:


> Best.  Chips.  Ever. (Along with the original VooDoo chips.)









Here's to all you suckas in "healthy" states


----------



## Road Guy

Jesus Christ, I feel so ashamed, I went to Whole Foods and got a salad, I think they put tofu on it? instead of chicken?  I feel like I need to cleanse?

But crap, there are some cute ladies in that store, going to go back and see if I can find a sugar momma tomorrow!


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lunch = said salad mix w/ poppy seed dressing, craisins, and walnut halves + red orange pepper
> 
> Slooooowly working through the giant container of spring mix.  Slowly but surely.  Over halfway there!


fix'd for today


----------



## Supe

Small serving of ravioli, side of sausage.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

some sad TJ's frozen meal that was also freezer burned -____-


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J on cinnamon raisin bread, Zapp's Evil Eye kettle chips, dark choco chunk granola bar, apple


----------



## leggo PE

It's about to be stuffed salmon with a rice and veggie side + an apple.
 

Trader Joe's mispacked Bleu cheese in organic feta cheese containers, which was I was using for this recipe! Luckily it's an acceptable swap in my household. But I was confused when I first opened the contianer - I thought it might have been moldy! Then I tasted it and it turned out it was definitely mispackaged Bleu cheese!


----------



## Supe

Last of the "puppy chow" - ground beef, peas, carrots, corn, and tomatoes with some sour cream and hot sauce.  So glad it's gone now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> mispackaged Bleu cheese


Isn't all cheese Bleu cheese-in-training given enough time? :rotflmao:

On topic: just some leftovers of roasted salmon, garlic green beans, tiny pile of brown rice.


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> Last of the "puppy chow" - ground beef, peas, carrots, corn, and tomatoes with some sour cream and hot sauce.  So glad it's gone now.


I know puppy chow as something completely different, involving Chex, melted chocolate, and powdered sugar.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I know puppy chow as something completely different, involving Chex, melted chocolate, and powdered sugar.


Hey, me too! We grew up eating that stuff around the Christmas holiday.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I know puppy chow as something completely different, involving Chex, melted chocolate, and powdered sugar.


same


----------



## JayKay PE

JK lunch - salad (spring mix_ w/ cranberries, pine nuts, walnuts, and poppy seed dressing + baby carrots.


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> I know puppy chow as something completely different, involving Chex, melted chocolate, and powdered sugar.


Yessssssssssssss! One of the first treats my wife made for me while we were dating.

Now I want some.


----------



## Orchid PE

Thai fried rice with chicken (homemade).

Pulled pork (I smoked it over the weekend), orange.

Chicken breast, apple.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Homemade pho ga with leftover chicken bones, took 8 hours to stew and kept the house warm.

Picked up all the side veggies from the asian grocery megastore nearby. So. Effing. Tasty.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Some birdseye blend from the freezer section that I'll never buy again. And beef hot dogs. Wanted something quick today


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chicken nuggets, celery, carrots, peppers, protein bar.


----------



## Master slacker

Nothing. I'm in my office longer than I had expected.  Hoped to have been home by now.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover egg noodles than i reheated in a frying pan.

there are some occasions i wish we had a microwave. this is one of them


----------



## JayKay PE

JK lunch - salad (spring mix w/ cranberries, pine nuts, walnuts, and poppy seed dressing) + banana

Decided to eat lunch today though I'm still not really hungry...idk


----------



## Supe

Sandwich with pastrami and peppered turkey breast.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover roasted potatoes reheated in a frying pan with butter, handful of spinach, cold leftover pulled bbq chicken.

wfh is when i wish we had a microwave


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> JK lunch - salad (spring mix w/ cranberries, pine nuts, walnuts, and poppy seed dressing) + banana
> 
> Decided to eat lunch today though I'm still not really hungry...idk


SAA.

Almost finished the salad.  Going to attempt to go out and restock on some groceries (perishables).  Because someone has to buy the salads.


----------



## Ble_PE

Baked flounder and mashed local sweet potatoes.


----------



## Supe

Supe said:


> Sandwich with pastrami and peppered turkey breast.


----------



## Road Guy

PB - No J


----------



## P-E

Leftover chili in Sloppy Jose format.


----------



## Ble_PE

P-E said:


> Leftover chili in *Sloppy Jose* format.


That sounds like a weird sex act. Wonder if it's on urban dictionary...


----------



## P-E

Ble_PE said:


> That sounds like a weird sex act. Wonder if it's on urban dictionary...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> leftover roasted potatoes reheated in a frying pan with butter, handful of spinach, cold leftover pulled bbq chicken.
> 
> wfh is when i wish we had a microwave


----------



## Ble_PE

Spaghetti


----------



## thekzieg

Sweet potato fries and leftover grilled chicken


----------



## Supe

Sirloin and vegetable soup.


----------



## Road Guy

Kids made a run to Canes for lunch - was very good after a week of PB &amp; No J...


----------



## JayKay PE

...a severely wilted salad from Friday that I didn't eat.  It tasted...severely off. *blegh*


----------



## Supe

Leftover corned beef on a pita with onion and cucumber dill dressing.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Leftover corned beef on a pita with onion and cucumber dill dressing.


That sounds amazing.  I might make a corned beef later this week to empty the fridge/have comfort food that I so sorely need.  T_T


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

pan fried shepards pie.

*stares longingly at the microwave section on homedepot.com*


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> That sounds amazing.  I might make a corned beef later this week to empty the fridge/have comfort food that I so sorely need.  T_T


It was pretty terrible, actually.  We had to toss the cooked corned beef in the freezer while I was defrosting the fridge, and then thaw again, so it's got the texture of a Michelin Run-Flat tire.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> It was pretty terrible, actually.  We had to toss the cooked corned beef in the freezer while I was defrosting the fridge, and then thaw again, so it's got the texture of a Michelin Run-Flat tire.


OH NO.  I had some corned beef that I had to throw in the freezer after cooking, but it was point cut, so I think the extra fat 'saved' it from any freezer burn (but it was only in there for a couple of days).  Right now I've got a huge sealed piece that I am thawing out to, hopefully, cook for Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover tomato soup, 2 slices of Peter Reinhart's super sprout bread (it's good but a bit dense. goes with the soup tho)


----------



## JayKay PE

Chicken soup.  Started eating cucumbers...but wasn't feeling it.

I have no clue what's going on with my appetite recently.  No drive to eat.


----------



## snickerd3

3 people arguing over who gets to have taco leftovers from dinner last night.  Everyone gets some just smaller portions and need to eat something else too,


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Homemade pho ga (again)! I made about 2 gallons of stock so it's still going strong...


----------



## Supe

Microwaved grilled chicken strips turned into makeshift tacos.


----------



## thekzieg

Cheez-its and peanut m&amp;ms. I'mdoingfine.


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> PB - No J









Leftover pizza down here


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover tomato soup, super sprout bread


----------



## bigray76

A delicious salad so I can drink my dinner...


----------



## leggo PE

It's gonna be turkey and ham sandwiches on homemade sourdough, with the following fixin's: mustard, avocado mayo, lettuce, red onion, pickles. Might throw some garlic hummus on there too... And maybe some avocado. Apple on the side.


----------



## Master slacker

chien chaud avec peanut butter et honey toast a la carte


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> chien chaud avec peanut butter et honey toast a la carte


----------



## Supe

Buffalo chicken tacos.


----------



## Master slacker

a three-noun lunch.  nice


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Various leftovers: steak, baked sweet potato, pasta


----------



## Supe

Swedish meatballs, spicy tuna packet, protein bar.


----------



## JayKay PE

...I have a can of soup in my desk and a couple of semi-soft boiled eggs in the fridge...but I'm not hungry.  At all.  I'll keep drinking tea, and hopefully I'll get my appetite back later tonight for dinner (corned beeeeeef).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover broccoli, leftover chicken, a banana I should have frozen for banana bread, and some BBQ chips


----------



## Road Guy

PB&amp; No J sandwich on some type of vegan wheat bread cause that's all they had at the sto


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

a hot dog, cottage cheese, a tomato, and a grapefruit. separately


----------



## thekzieg

Turkey and pesto grilled cheese on homemade sourdough.


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;SP (strawberry preserves), doritos, granola bar, apple


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Boss man bought lunch for everyone today for coming in despite Rona.

Edit: forgot to say what it was - turkey avocado BLT


----------



## Supe

Pepperoni Hot Pocket and a swig of tonic water.  Supplies are getting scarce, going to have to brave the grocery store soon.


----------



## P-E

Grilled turkey and cheese.

Almost out of bread.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Leftover stuffed shells


----------



## Master slacker

Two hot dogs and an ass load of doritos


----------



## JayKay PE

Chicken fajitas + veggies + raw yellow pepper + gala apple


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


> Two hot dogs and *an ass load of doritos*


That's always the correct amount of doritos.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Red beans n rice (n chicken meatballs).


----------



## Supe

Leftover jerk chicken, rice, and cheese in a tortilla with El Yucateco hot sauce, cranberry lime selter.


----------



## JayKay PE

Korean beef + white rice + baby tomatoes


----------



## Master slacker

PB&amp;J, doritos, granola bar, and two cuties  :eyebrows:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mixed steamed veggies and a banger.


----------



## Supe

Digiorno pizza


----------



## Master slacker

Leftover hamburger on sandwich bread (i'm an animal), doritos, PB choco chip granola bar, and a cutie  :eyebrows:


----------



## JayKay PE

Going to finish my korean beef and white rice for lunch.  Might have some baby carrots.

Co-workers had tuna fish for lunch so it's ultra stinky over there.  Going to wait for the smell to waft away.  

(I love tuna, but not when it's just...left out in an eating area.  Eat that shit and go!)


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> *Leftover hamburger on sandwich bread* (i'm an animal), doritos, PB choco chip granola bar, and a cutie  :eyebrows:


This is my youth right there.  That and hot dogs on white bread, where the bread gets all soggy near the hot dog but they you have a ton of excess bread just...there.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Random leftovers: mashed potatoes, small piece of steak, eggplant parm without the fanfare lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

2 fried eggs and leftover mashed potatoes


----------



## P-E

Having a late Lunch


----------



## Supe

Tacos made from leftover steak, lime seltzer.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Kitchen sink soup vegetable glop.


----------



## P-E

Grilled turkey and cheddar on homemade bread, chocolate covered granola bar, sea salt and vinegar chips


----------



## JayKay PE

Goulash + cantaloupe. 

Not in the same bowl.


----------



## Supe

Chickie Nuggies


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## leggo PE

Veggie &amp; cheese sandwich with the following ingredients: Dave's Killer 21 seed thinly sliced bread, roasted red pepper hummus, dijon mustard, avocado mayo, cheddar cheese, mustard greens, red onion, avocado, cherry tomatoes, pickles, and sauerkraut. Also, grapes! I love grapes.

The sandwich was super yummy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1 lbf of baby carrots (they were on sale, I didn't want to bring them home, I won't be coming back to the office until next week).


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> 1 lbf of baby carrots (they were on sale, I didn't want to bring them home, I won't be coming back to the office until next week).


You were in your office today?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> You were in your office today?


Yeup! I'm in the office 3x/week but it's not always the same days of the week so it's a little hard to plan stashes of (fresh) food here as before, 'cause Rona.


----------



## Supe

Couple of cheapie hot dogs to use up the pack of potato buns.


----------



## Supe

Chicken and apple sausages.


----------



## JayKay PE

Boneless hot chicken wings; mango habanero + normal hot.  And some fries that were covered in Cajun spices and jalapeno cheese sauce.

I may only do take out once a week, but I try to make it worthwhile.


----------



## Supe

I'd kill for some wings right now.  May happen sooner than later, since that's the only kind of chicken BJ's has in stock.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover homemade pizza, half a hersheys bar (FORGOT I HAVE OUTSHINE BARS!)


----------



## Road Guy

trying to get back to normal so I brought a chicken salad (green salad w/ grilled chicken) - 

wings would be better though


----------



## envirotex

Supe said:


> I'd kill for some wings right now.  May happen sooner than later, since that's the only kind of chicken BJ's has in stock.


Made some at home last week in the countertop fryer.  They were good...No leftovers though.  Just some carrot sticks.


----------



## Supe

envirotex said:


> Made some at home last week in the countertop fryer.  They were good...No leftovers though.  Just some carrot sticks.


I'm super tempted to try dry brining them like I do my spatchcocked chickens.  They are consistently the juiciest, best tasting chicken I've ever eaten, and air drying in the fridge makes the skin super crispy in a regular convection oven.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Peasant food: chicken broth, half bag of frozen veggies, n can of cannellini beans. It's sparse at the office.

Edit: Ohhh I found secret stash of hummus and carrots.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I HAVE OUTSHINE BARS


TEAM GRAPE OVA HEYAH


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Peasant food: chicken broth, half bag of frozen veggies, n can of cannellini beans. It's sparse at the office.
> 
> Edit: Ohhh I found secret stash of hummus and carrots.


slightly concerned about surprise stash of hummus...

i had thai food since i had to go into the office. legitimately the best rendition of this dish i've ever had from this place. v excited for leftovers tomorrow


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> surprise stash of hummus...


I got it on Monday and forgot about it. And today is the last time I'm here in the office until next Monday. I'm not a heathen! ...mostly.

Also, had thai larb last night. MMMMMMMMM.


----------



## Master slacker

Two hard boiled eggs, sliced almonds, yogurt w/ honey, and a cutie.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Master slacker said:


> w/ honey, and a cutie


food or people?


----------



## Supe

Pair of hot dogs.  These Deitz and Watson dogs are good!


----------



## JayKay PE

More goulash (finally finished it, but might make another batch) + grape tomatoes


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> More goulash (finally finished it, but might make another batch) + grape tomatoes


I'm Hungarian, so feel free to post the goulash recipe over in the Cooking thread...

Leftover steak and rice burrito for me.


----------



## Master slacker

One hard boiled egg, sliced almonds, yogurt w/ honey, apple


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> I'm Hungarian, so feel free to post the goulash recipe over in the Cooking thread...


Hey, I'm Hungarian too!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Hey, I'm Hungarian too!


I'm just hungry.


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> Hey, I'm Hungarian too!


Like, every bar tender on the last cruise we went on was from Hungary, so they all made my drinks super-strong once they saw my last name on the badge.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> I'm Hungarian, so feel free to post the goulash recipe over in the Cooking thread...
> 
> Leftover steak and rice burrito for me.


Hahahahaha, it's an American/Ukranian/Italian-version from my grandma with ground beef.  I did use egg noodles as the base, but it def is nothing close to a Hungarian goulash.  Lots of garlic and onions, a single orange pepper, and simmering.  Idk how to describe it, but it tastes the best with a dollop of sour cream on top.


----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


> Like, every bar tender on the last cruise we went on was from Hungary, so they all made my drinks super-strong once they saw my last name on the badge.


My maiden name was not Hungarian (instead, Irish), as I'm Hungarian through my mom.

Hungarian goulash is so yummy! But I found that goulash has a lot of different variations, which can vary wildly from the typical Hungarian version I picture (gimme that meat!).


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> My maiden name was not Hungarian (instead, Irish), as I'm Hungarian through my mom.
> 
> Hungarian goulash is so yummy! But I found that goulash has a lot of different variations, which can vary wildly from the typical Hungarian version I picture (gimme that meat!).


I feel like for something to be classified as a goulash it has to have beef as the main component and a developed sauce that allows pooling.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

hot dogs, cucumbers, orange slices


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Yesterdays lunch. Made my own tortillas!


----------



## Supe

I love the taste of homemade tortillas, but I hate the process of making them.

DiGiornio pizza today.  We are flat out of food in the house until the Mrs. goes to the grocery store later today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> Like, every bar tender on the last cruise we went on was from Hungary, so they all made my drinks super-strong once they saw my last name on the badge.






leggo PE said:


> Hungarian goulash is so yummy!






JayKay PE said:


> a developed sauce that allows pooling


Having been to Hungary....HUNGARIAN FOOD IS DANK AF.

OT: Rice n beans n broccoli slaw.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Supe said:


> I love the taste of homemade tortillas, but I hate the process of making them.
> 
> DiGiornio pizza today.  We are flat out of food in the house until the Mrs. goes to the grocery store later today.


It was sooooo easy. Im torn between leftover pizza and making more tortillas


----------



## Master slacker

Cabbage with black beans, hard bawled ("boiled") egg, cutie


----------



## Supe

Leftover chicken tacos with "cowboy caviar" (onions, tomatoes, corn, chick peas, cilantro, and a "sauce" made from cider vinegar and a bit of sugar)


----------



## JayKay PE

PB&amp;Preserves on sour dough + grape tomatoes.

I did have a cucumber sliced...but it went bad.  It was horrible to eat.  Very upsetting.


----------



## Supe

Why would you eat a rotten cucumber?


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Why would you eat a rotten cucumber?


I didn't mean to...it was bad for my mouth and ruined the first half of lunch where I want to eat veggies.  I threw out the rest of it in the main conference room garbage can, and not my office one, obviously.

The only thing I eat that is rotten is pineapple...and bananas, after they've been made into bread.


----------



## Master slacker

Lentils with spinach and tomatoes, hard B egg, cutie


----------



## JayKay PE

Did take-out today for lunch from a nearby bbq play.  Bbq isn't really a thing on LI, and I thought this was pretty good (I liked adding the sauces and the brisket was pretty okay), but my coworkers said they've had better.

Eh.  Either way.  Had brisket and was pretty happy.


----------



## Supe

Bowl of beef soup, half turkey sandwich.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Tuna salad sandwich. 1L green tea. Bzzzzzzzz!


----------



## snickerd3

turkey and provolone on rye with bread&amp;butter pickles and a side of Funyuns.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Plus iced coffee and an outshine pop


----------



## leggo PE

It's gonna be a sandwich and the last of the mac and queso fundido, which was freaking DELICIOUS.


----------



## Master slacker

Black beans and squash with a puree of brocolli and other stuff on top, plain yogurt, and two apricots


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover cheese burger, corn on the cob, ritz chips, and an outshine bar.

and homemade iced tea - UNSWEETENED AS IT SHOULD BE


----------



## Supe

LyceeFruit PE said:


> UNSWEETENED AS IT SHOULD BE


What kind of monster are you?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Supe said:


> What kind of monster are you?


the northern New Englander kind


----------



## Supe

Leftover pizza.


----------



## JayKay PE

Leftover Mediterranean food from Friday night in Pittsburgh + x2 Mandarins (orange-type, not people-type)


----------



## Master slacker

Spinach and lentils with za'atar, balled egg, strawberries, and an apricot.


----------



## Supe

Chicken and apple sausage on a burger bun with Wickles hot relish spread.


----------



## snickerd3

left over tacos...ground beef, black beans, and homemade lime cilantro rice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fish n chips n mushy peas. Mmm...Icelandic cod.


----------



## snickerd3

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Fish n chips n mushy peas. Mmm...Icelandic cod.


were they minted mashed peas?


----------



## snickerd3

turkey and provolone on rye/pumpernickel swirl with a side of salt&amp;vinegar chips and apple slices.


----------



## Master slacker

black beans w/ shredded broccoli, red pepper and carrots with hummus


----------



## Supe

Leftover chicken taco.


----------



## leggo PE

Taco salad comprised of: black beans mixed into quinoa cooked with tomato paste, cumin, and chili powder, romaine and arugula tossed in an avocado-cilantro-lime dressing, red onion, cherry tomatoes, a little bit of avocado, feta, and home-fried tortilla strips (the best kind of tortilla strips).


----------



## Supe

Leftovers burrito - boneless pork chop cut into chunks, instant pot rice, cowboy caviar (corn, tomatoes, peppers, beans, onions in a lime/vinegar marinade, usually has cilantro but we were out), and my usual El Yucateco green hot sauce on a tortilla.  Had an orange for dessert.  BJ's finally had Tropicana oranges in stock, but these ones suck compared to all the others I've had (never had a bad one until now), so they must be sourcing them somewhere else.


----------



## JayKay PE

Some fajita filling (chicken + peppers + onions) + grape tomatoes

I def could have eaten more and I'm super hungry feeling.  Blaaaaargh.


----------



## Master slacker

homemade black bean burger, corn / black bean / tomato medley, homemade coleslaw, and strawberries


----------



## snickerd3

turkey and provolone on rye/pumpernickel swirl with a side of salt&amp;vinegar chips .


----------



## JayKay PE

Kale salad + some grape tomatoes (I only ate a few before I determined they were getting 'off' and decided to not kill myself and eat the rest) + 4 mandarins


----------



## Supe

Leftover porkchop and rice burrito.


----------



## Master slacker

lentils with chicken and pureed spinach , blackberries, strawberries, and grape tomatoes


----------



## snickerd3

turkey and provolone on rye/pumpernickel swirl with a side of chips and apple slices.


----------



## Master slacker

rice, spinachy hummus, grape tomatoes


----------



## Road Guy

cant decide on the lords chicken and waffle fries or Canes? Ive behaved at lunch all week..... ad its Friday...


----------



## Master slacker

no slaw, extra toast :thumbs:


----------



## JayKay PE

Leftover corned beef hash w/ scrambled eggs.  Threw some ketchup on it and it actually tastes a bit better than last night when I made it.


----------



## Supe




----------



## leggo PE

Supe said:


>


Hey! I made pork and veggie dumplings on Sunday. But they were separate dumplings... Half were filled with a pork mixture and the other half were a veggie mixture. I also steamed some, pan-fried others, and froze the rest.

Lunch today: leftover farfalle with a carrot top pesto I whipped up that actually turned out pretty good for me not really following a recipe.


----------



## Supe

If I ever win the lottery, I'm paying the local take out joint to teach me how to make their dumplings and sauce.


----------



## snickerd3

If I ever win the lottery, I'm paying someone to cook dinner every night.


----------



## Supe

snickerd3 said:


> If I ever win the lottery, I'm paying someone to cook dinner every night.


I'm paying them for five meals a day, I'll let them coordinate with my personal trainer


----------



## snickerd3

yeah...the lemon-cilantro hummus sound delicious at the store..not so delicious when tasted


----------



## Supe

Cilantro is a VERY hit or miss ingredient.  They should have stopped at lemon.

Leftover father's day pizza - no cheap shit, ordered from the good place 15 minutes down the road!


----------



## Supe

Jasmine rice, marinated flank steak, loads of Aldi knock-off Texas Pete.


----------



## Supe

Bacon-fried cabbage.  Just not very hungry the past couple days, probably due to stress from the dogs' medical issues


----------



## JayKay PE

x2 black bean, poblano enchiladas.  Having the same for dinner.


----------



## Baconator

Cheeseburger with bacon


----------



## Road Guy

so I tried this last Wednesday, will again today, Qdoba has this new Protien Bowl.

No Rice, just lettuce, beans, peppers/ onions, double chicken and quac - its so filling I dont see how its only 600 cals..


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> so I tried this last Wednesday, will again today, Qdoba has this new Protien Bowl.
> 
> No Rice, just lettuce, beans, peppers/ onions, double chicken and quac - its so filling I dont see how its only 600 cals..


Because it's 80% rabbit feed?


----------



## Road Guy

its a ton of chicken though, I couldn't finish it.


----------



## Dothracki PE

My wife is addicted to Qdoba. I have been a huge fan of Moe's but I admit Qdoba is pretty good. I got steak tacos with lettuce, jalapenos, cotija cheese and picante ranch last time and it was quite good.

I just had a leftover homemade burger with rice and salchichas for lunch.


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> its a ton of chicken though, I couldn't finish it.


I'd try it, but I pretty much only go to places with drive throughs nowadays if I go anywhere.


----------



## Road Guy

You’re right - too much lettuce today...

place is dead - lots of takeout


----------



## Supe

Uh, yeah.  A salad is not a protein bowl.


----------



## Road Guy

skinny britches dude wayoverdid the lettuce, had to scrape half it away to get to the good part


----------



## Violator

Burrito a big as your head from Moes today.


----------



## leggo PE

I think we're having leftovers... Peanut sauce tofu, cilantro scallion rice, and marinated bell peppers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Broccoli slaw n salmon. I made it 'chef-y' with slivered almonds n lemon zest.


----------



## Orchid PE

Grilled ham and turkey sandwich on white bread with pepper jack cheese, mayo, spicy brown mustard, and Last Dab hot sauce.


----------



## Road Guy

so hungry already..



via Gfycat


----------



## Supe

Leftover steak turned into a taco.


----------



## Road Guy

not my lunch but every car you see in this picture is waiting in line for the new in-n-out burger to open

(This food is only good if you are drinking IMO)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leftover pizza from dominos


----------



## leggo PE

I like In 'N Out on the rare occasion. You've gotta get the cheeseburger animal style! Their fries are meh, but at least they're made from fresh potatoes?


----------



## TrickShotG

Road Guy said:


> not my lunch but every car you see in this picture is waiting in line for the new in-n-out burger to open
> 
> (This food is only good if you are drinking IMO)
> View attachment 19535


haha I was just going to post about this in here...crazy! I'm glad its here now, but I plan to wait a few weeks or months to go.


----------



## akwooly

Sonic opened up here in my town and it was insane. 3-4 hour wait inline.


----------



## leggo PE

I've seen SO MANY SONIC commercials in my life, but never actually seen a Sonic in person?!


----------



## leggo PE

And per the original thread topic... Lunch today is a kind of clean out the fridge egg scramble! Maybe on bread/toast.... This is to be seen.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Supe

Chicken patty sandwich with barbecue sauce and onion.


----------



## leggo PE

It's gonna be white fish stew with mussels! Mussels will be freshly steamed. YUM!


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> It's gonna be white fish stew with mussels! Mussels will be freshly steamed. YUM!


I friggin love mussels.  Cioppino is probably one of my favorite dishes, I just hate having to wrestle with everything to eat it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> It's gonna be white fish stew with mussels! Mussels will be freshly steamed. YUM!


Plus potatoes for moules-frites???


----------



## leggo PE

I love mussels too! I honestly don't eat them that much, but splurged a bit on the mussels and the white fish (I used rockfish) to make this stew, and I don't regret it. At a restaurant I used to go to, they had invariably had some fish &amp; choriza stew that I would always order. This was a good comparison. Chorizo would have been a great addition in place of the white fish, too!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Plus potatoes for moules-frites???


Plus sourdough bread?


----------



## JayKay PE

Lunch = chicken soup (made from scratch) + string beans (raw, because I like raw string beans)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Chorizo would have been a great addition in place of the white fish, too!


Mmm! Lecker lecker lecker!


----------



## akwooly

turkey sandwich


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> I love mussels too! I honestly don't eat them that much, but splurged a bit on the mussels and the white fish (I used rockfish) to make this stew, and I don't regret it. At a restaurant I used to go to, they had invariably had some fish &amp; choriza stew that I would always order. This was a good comparison. Chorizo would have been a great addition in place of the white fish, too!


The biggest thing I miss about switching from Costco to BJ's is the loss of the fresh seafood section.  Costco used to have this massive bag of mussels for like $13 that was good for about three big dinners.  I'd just toss them in a pan with butter and white wine and go to town.


----------



## leggo PE

Fudgy to no more giant bags of mussels for a steal!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Franks n beanz!

Edit: was another guilt trip purchase from the lil Bri-ish shoppe down my street. Just tryna keep the octogenarian in business...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chicken nuggets with spicy habanero barbeque sauce.


----------



## Supe

Chicken patty sandwich with BBQ.


----------



## akwooly

Turkey soup


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover mushroom ragoux over angel hair pasta. Delicious.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My company is doing free lunch on fridays for those of us in the office. 

We got pho today. it's my first time having pho (since most of the places around here only do pork based broth and i don't eat pork). it tastes good but i'm definitely struggling to not make a mess with this broth lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> it's my first time having pho (since most of the places around here only do pork based broth


Uhm...these are not trad places, are they? Hahaha, it's not supposed to be a pork dish...

Hope this doesn't ruin your impression of this dish (it's in my top 5 things to eat before I get executed foods). If it's pork-based, it's super wrong.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Uhm...these are not trad places, are they? Hahaha, it's not supposed to be a pork dish...
> 
> Hope this doesn't ruin your impression of this dish (it's in my top 5 things to eat before I get executed foods). If it's pork-based, it's super wrong.


 I live in a gentrified foodie city. In a state that's 96% white. So I'm gonna go with most are not traditional places.


----------



## ElCid03

Chicken and rice at my standing desk


----------



## leggo PE

Spinach cheddar caramelized onion quiches + grapes


----------



## DLD PE

Greek yogurt with mixed nuts and an apple.


----------



## Supe




----------



## leggo PE

Absolutely fantastic leftovers of “the stew”, whose names is actually Spiced Chickpea Stew Coconut and Turmeric. It’s probably my favorite recipe by one of my favorite people, Alison Roman. It’s freaking delicious!


----------



## Supe

Not hot through the first half of the bowl, but boy, it sure does creep up on you.


----------



## leggo PE

Lunch yesterday was leftover mushroom tacos + rice + beans. Lunch today is gonna be leftover sweet and spicy tofu udon noodles!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Got an extra large pho in little Saigon. SO GOOD!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

AB&J today because that's all I have in the office fridge.


----------



## Supe

Leftover prime rib that I made for Easter dinner.


----------



## leggo PE

The Stew!!

Aka Alison Roman’s Spiced Chickpea Stew with Coconut and Turmeric, one of my top five meals ever. So yummy!

+1 pita on the side.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Poke bowl. Lots of wasabi (real).


----------



## leggo PE

Pinto bean, collard greens, and cheese quesadillas!


----------



## JayKay PE

Grape tomatoes, cara cara orange, and then...just eating a dry block of ramen noodles.

I might be trash.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> a dry block of ramen noodles


Are...are you my long lost sibling??

On topic: lentil soup and focaccia!


----------



## DLD PE

Chorizo with potatoes and cheese with watermelon on the side.


----------



## leggo PE

Leftover Tuscan farro soup — with big white beans and so yummy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Leftover Tuscan farro soup — with big white beans and so yummy!


Yasss! I just made a YUUUGE batch of Scarlet Runners from Rancho Gordo with garlic farro on the side for tomorrow's lunch.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Yasss! I just made a YUUUGE batch of Scarlet Runners from Rancho Gordo with garlic farro on the side for tomorrow's lunch.


Omg are you a fellow Ranchi Gordo fan? My above-mentioned beans are royal Coronas!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Omg are you a fellow Ranchi Gordo fan? My above-mentioned beans are royal Coronas!


I'm partial to the Cassoulet and Alubia Blanca beans for their versatility and also the Black Caviar lentils! But TBH, I buy 1-2 of everything...

I've been making my own refried beans and freezing them for meal prep, SO GOOD and I can better manage the sodium.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm partial to the Cassoulet and Alubia Blanca beans for their versatility and also the Black Caviar lentils! But TBH, I buy 1-2 of everything...
> 
> I've been making my own refried beans and freezing them for meal prep, SO GOOD and I can better manage the sodium.


Omg the Alubia Blanca are my all time favorites. I also highly recommend the midnight black beans!


----------

